# Masterbuilt Gravity Feed



## bregent

Sorry if this has been posted already. This looks like a good idea, and inexpensive way to get into gravity feed if it works as well as advertised.

https://www.masterbuilt.com/collections/smokers/products/gravity-series™-560-digital-charcoal-grill-smoker



Anyone have one already?


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Awesome to me!!

Bear


----------



## kit s

Hmmm...that maybe something to look into.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Was looking into Pellet Smokers but THIS has fewer mechanicals to go bad. I will need to look further into this one...JJ


----------



## krj

Glad to see one of the bigger manufacturers looking at making affordable gravity fed smokers. $497 retail ain't a half bad price. Can't tell for sure from the pics, but it almost looks like the two upper smaller racks might be able to hold a full depth rack. If so then that would be damn amazing to be able to fit 3 whole packers or 6 butts easy.

Hmm, come December I might grab one of these for the front porch collection. Gonna have to get rid of something to free up space first tho...damnit.


----------



## Bearcarver

Here's more on that New Masterbuilt Gravity Series (below link).
Supposed to be available the First of December:
http://markets.financialcontent.com/stocks/news/read?GUID=39003396

Bear


----------



## sweetride95

Can't wait to see some real world feedback on this thing. I might need another grill next year.......


----------



## Bearcarver

sweetride95 said:


> Can't wait to see some real world feedback on this thing. I might need another grill next year.......




Yup---Go by Reviews from people on this site.
You'll get actual honest reviews here, instead of meaningless reviews from most other Internet Reviews.

Bear


----------



## krj

According to a FB post and replays from MB, the have intentions on releasing larger models in the future. One for sure in 2020, so I might be holding out for a bigger kit. But that depends on if the warming racks in this can be swapped out for a full size or not. If they can then I could easily see this being my go to home/small event smoker, but if it cant hold 3 packers or 6-8 butts, it's not big enough.


----------



## sweetride95

I would like one with a little bit more size too. I also would be more interested in something PID controlled. If it's gonna have a fan and temp control, I want it to drive nails in accuracy. I hope this proves the concept and really takes off.

I wish Weber had done this instead of jumping into the pellet scene.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Is Drive Nails Accurate even possible with Charcoal? Pellets heat up and burn out quickly. Pump in 15 seconds of pellets the temp changes quickly. I don't think you can get the same response from 10 burning hunks of charcoal...JJ


----------



## sweetride95

With simplistic controllers, 40+/- temp swings happen regularly with pellet grills. My stock Traeger would sometimes be worse. The Savannah upgrade fixed that.
Controlling a smooth smolder with a fan control, I would think reasonable temp control would be possible. Hopefully the fan speed is variable, not a generic high/low sort of thing. At this price point we will get what we get.


----------



## krj

This is a cook in my large gravity fed using my fireboard controller and fan. The low spots are door openings. This was from a fairly windy and chilly day and it was about a 5° swing per each temperature stage I ran that day. Starting at 265, then to 275, then 300, and finally capping at 325.


----------



## mustardsauce

Early reviews coming in from the listing at Walmart look pretty good, but those could all be seeded reviews.


----------



## nursewizzle

krj said:


> According to a FB post and replays from MB, the have intentions on releasing larger models in the future. One for sure in 2020, so I might be holding out for a bigger kit. But that depends on if the warming racks in this can be swapped out for a full size or not. If they can then I could easily see this being my go to home/small event smoker, but if it cant hold 3 packers or 6-8 butts, it's not big enough.



On facebook they said you could combine those two half-racks into one bigger rack to cook a 2nd brisket, and if you got two more half-racks you'd be able to do three briskets.


----------



## krj

nursewizzle said:


> On facebook they said you could combine those two half-racks into one bigger rack to cook a 2nd brisket, and if you got two more half-racks you'd be able to do three briskets.



Yea I just was scrolling thru comments and found rack dimensions. 

Essentially you'll have two 22" x 11" cooking surfaces and one 22" x 14". I dunno, it's like right on the cusp of being the size I want for small jobs/home cooks. I'm definitely gonna hold off until I can get hands on with a floor model.


----------



## JC in GB

chef jimmyj said:


> Is Drive Nails Accurate even possible with Charcoal? Pellets heat up and burn out quickly. Pump in 15 seconds of pellets the temp changes quickly. I don't think you can get the same response from 10 burning hunks of charcoal...JJ



My Baby Sarina recovers quite fast.  The fan pushing air over the coal in the firebox gets the pit hot very quickly.

I don't like the axial fan design.  Axial fans don't create as much head pressure as centrifugal fans.  I wonder why they choose an axial fan for air handling?

JC


----------



## hinds90

Mine is suppose to be here Tuesday but from tracking report I may be able to pick it up early. Can't wait


----------



## sweetride95

A couple YT videos have been popping up on them. Very cool for sure. I would really prefer a larger cooking surface. Definitely has "next thing" potential.


----------



## hinds90

Pretty good first cook. Enjoying it so far. Only complaint is the bluetooth wifi app


----------



## sweetride95

Looking good so far! Put some mileage in on it and let us know what you think.
What's not good about the app?
How is heat distribution around the cooking area?
Is the controller temp fairly accurate to cooking chamber?
What about temp swings?


----------



## hinds90

The app has some connectivity issues. It works but spotty. Didn't really test the temp in different areas. To be determined on the temp controller. I think its accurate but the grill temp probe may be in a bad spot. My thermoworks grill temp probe was reading about 25 degrees lower so to run at 250 I had to turn it up to 275. The grill temp probe is under that metal flap and you can see the thermopro in front of it. Also in very bottom of the lower left corner you can see the masterbuilt meat probe tip. It was reading the same as my thermopro


----------



## ross77

I'm curious to hear how well this performs at smoking and the intensity of the smoke flavor.


----------



## hinds90

How much smoke flavor is up to you. You can layer charcoal and chunks in the hopper and add them to the ash bucket.


----------



## ross77

Any updates on this smoker?


----------



## hinds90

ross77 said:


> Any updates on this smoker?


It's been great.


----------



## tr1ple8

ross77 said:


> Any updates on this smoker?


It’s been awesome. I’ve had it since last week and have done 3 cooks on it so far. I reverse seared tri tip and made some CSR’s. The smoke flavor has been great.  The one area I appreciate is the amount of time it takes to get up to temp. I can get to 200 in about 5-7 minutes from a cold start and then when I need to bump it up to sear my steaks, I can get to 700 in about 2-3 minutes. Overall I am very happy with this grill and it’ll be my go to smoker/grill now.
There are some issues with shipping these grills. There is a FB group for the Gravity feed where multiple people are reporting damage to the grill during shipment. I was one of them; mine fame damaged. MB will hopefully fix the shipping issues. Other than that, the grill has been awesome.


----------



## JC in GB

tr1ple8 said:


> It’s been awesome. I’ve had it since last week and have done 3 cooks on it so far. I reverse seared tri tip and made some CSR’s. The smoke flavor has been great.  The one area I appreciate is the amount of time it takes to get up to temp. I can get to 200 in about 5-7 minutes from a cold start and then when I need to bump it up to sear my steaks, I can get to 700 in about 2-3 minutes. Overall I am very happy with this grill and it’ll be my go to smoker/grill now.
> There are some issues with shipping these grills. There is a FB group for the Gravity feed where multiple people are reporting damage to the grill during shipment. I was one of them; mine fame damaged. MB will hopefully fix the shipping issues. Other than that, the grill has been awesome.



Glad to hear that grill is working out well for you.  I was concerned that the axial fan for air delivery may not have enough oomph to get your pit up to temp quickly.  Glad to see that concern is unfounded.

I will be following users of this grill as I think it is an interesting design and want to hear about how it is used and how it works.

Happy  cooking!  

JC


----------



## krj

tr1ple8 said:


> It’s been awesome. I’ve had it since last week and have done 3 cooks on it so far. I reverse seared tri tip and made some CSR’s. The smoke flavor has been great.  The one area I appreciate is the amount of time it takes to get up to temp. I can get to 200 in about 5-7 minutes from a cold start and then when I need to bump it up to sear my steaks, I can get to 700 in about 2-3 minutes. Overall I am very happy with this grill and it’ll be my go to smoker/grill now.
> There are some issues with shipping these grills. There is a FB group for the Gravity feed where multiple people are reporting damage to the grill during shipment. I was one of them; mine fame damaged. MB will hopefully fix the shipping issues. Other than that, the grill has been awesome.



Just curious, what was the starting ambient temperature? That's one of my biggest things is that I somehow always end up having to cook on super cool days and burn a lot of fuel just getting up and going.


----------



## Bearcarver

tr1ple8 said:


> It’s been awesome. I’ve had it since last week and have done 3 cooks on it so far. I reverse seared tri tip and made some CSR’s. The smoke flavor has been great.  The one area I appreciate is the amount of time it takes to get up to temp. I can get to 200 in about 5-7 minutes from a cold start and then when I need to bump it up to sear my steaks, I can get to 700 in about 2-3 minutes. Overall I am very happy with this grill and it’ll be my go to smoker/grill now.
> There are some issues with shipping these grills. There is a FB group for the Gravity feed where multiple people are reporting damage to the grill during shipment. I was one of them; mine fame damaged. MB will hopefully fix the shipping issues. Other than that, the grill has been awesome.




That's Great, T8!!!
I'm glad to hear the good news on it!!
Please continue to update, when you can.

Bear


----------



## tr1ple8

krj said:


> Just curious, what was the starting ambient temperature? That's one of my biggest things is that I somehow always end up having to cook on super cool days and burn a lot of fuel just getting up and going.


I’m in southern California. It’s not usually too cold here. Last night it was about 46 outside when I fired up the grill. So it wasn’t too warm outside but I’m sure much warmer than other parts of the country.
I need to really pay attention, but I feel like on a smoke, it’s burning about 1.5 - 2 pounds of fuel an hour.  Pretty on par with my Rectec. Only thing is that I have to fill it frequently. My next cook I’m gonna weigh what I put in and track how much exactly I get from a long smoke.


----------



## tr1ple8

For those of you already using charcoal, this probably isn’t as exciting. But I came from a pellet grill so I get pretty happy with this. This was the amount of smoke coming off the grill at 250. Even at high temps, I can still get really great amounts of smoke. This was always an issue with my pellet grill, at about 250- 275, the level of smoke decreased significantly. Was gonna post a video but apparently all I can post are photos. Always difficult to see in photos but this was tbs, but hope this helps


----------



## ross77

tr1ple8 said:


> For those of you already using charcoal, this probably isn’t as exciting. But I came from a pellet grill so I get pretty happy with this. This was the amount of smoke coming off the grill at 250. Even at high temps, I can still get really great amounts of smoke. This was always an issue with my pellet grill, at about 250- 275, the level of smoke decreased significantly. Was gonna post a video but apparently all I can post are photos. Always difficult to see in photos but this was tbs, but hope this helps



Are you putting wood in with rev charcoal or the bottom basket below the charcoal?


----------



## tr1ple8

ross77 said:


> Are you putting wood in with rev charcoal or the bottom basket below the charcoal?


Both. Did a few layers of hickory in with the lump charcoal and then put some in the pan below.


----------



## ross77

tr1ple8 said:


> Both. Did a few layers of hickory in with the lump charcoal and then put some in the pan below.



And how was the smoke flavor compared to the pellet smoker?  More intense?


----------



## tr1ple8

ross77 said:


> And how was the smoke flavor compared to the pellet smoker?  More intense?


Yes for sure. Reminded me of when I used my offset smoker years ago. In my offset I would use a combo of charcoal and wood in a basket. Did this for a long time till I had my second kid and didn’t have time to sit and monitor the offset for extended cooks. This is why I went with the pellet grill, which has been solid, but lacks in the smoke department. I think because I had used the offset with charcoal/wood for so long, I knew what I was missing and was never 100% happy with it. This MB560 is nowhere built the same as the rectec, but I’ll take the better smoke flavor I get with the MB. Price point on this grill is really good too.
They just need to figure out the shipping issues as there are quite a few getting damaged in delivery.


----------



## ross77

Thanks for the info.  I started with a Weber Smokey Mountain and also bought a RecTec due to the ease of use.    Will the Masterbuilt be able to smoke a brisket overnight without worrying about the charcoal running out?


----------



## tr1ple8

ross77 said:


> Thanks for the info.  I started with a Weber Smokey Mountain and also bought a RecTec due to the ease of use.    Will the Masterbuilt be able to smoke a brisket overnight without worrying about the charcoal running out?


That’s a great question. I think it depends on the fuel, lump or briquettes. People are getting better times with briquettes on this grill vs lump. I’ll probably do a pork butt this weekend, I can report back on how much fuel I use.  I believe Masterbuilt clames the hopper will hold 10 pounds of lump and 15 pounds of briquettes. If I’m truly burning 1.5 pounds per hour, then the 10 pounds of lump will get me 6-7 hours. So it may not get you through the night. If I have time this weekend, I’ll do a long cook and let you know.


----------



## hinds90

I have been running lump exclusively until my last cook (tried some B&B charlogs). I don't mind the reloading because it's super easy. Just open the top to the hopper dump in lump, close it up and continue with what you were doing.  A good briquette like weber brand will be good for overnight cooking.


----------



## negolien

Just purchased this from MB (only place to get cover to for me) after a few weeks of looking at propane, pellet and electric...Wanted something to both grill and smoke and was not thrilled at the auger issues on pellet grills. New to smoking so hoping this will be a good investment to learn. Wil keep checking the thread here. thanks for the info


----------



## SmokinAl

This is the first time I have seen these.
They sure look like something I could use!
Will continue to follow this thread!
Al


----------



## tr1ple8

SmokinAl said:


> This is the first time I have seen these.
> They sure look like something I could use!
> Will continue to follow this thread!
> Al


I’ve been happy with this grill so far. The versatility of it is great. I feel there is some room for improvement and was worried about buying a version 1, but it’s working great so far.  Any issues that people are running into with the grill, seems like MB has been very responsive and fixing right away. The food that I’ve prepared on this grill has been awesome so far. No regrets at all.


----------



## negolien

Was yours shipped or picked yup local? Getting mine from MB and said was 160 lbs so curious how it's gonna arrive.


----------



## tr1ple8

negolien said:


> Was yours shipped or picked yup local? Getting mine from MB and said was 160 lbs so curious how it's gonna arrive.


Shipped via amazon. It came damaged which I was not happy about. Really hoping MB changes the packaging on these grills.


----------



## krj

I was watching the very limited amount of videos that owners have posted on youtube. Everything looks pretty good about it, especially for the $500 price tag. There were the complaints about shipping damage, but other than that the videos have shown to be pretty happy owners so far. I'm glad to see that if you get the extra two racks that you can fit 3 packers.

I want to pull the trigger and grab one, but I think I'm gonna wait another couple months for some more reviews, and to see if/when MB is going to release the next size bigger.

One thing I'm curious about is how much power the electronics draw. I don't have a exterior outlet to run anything, so I'm thinking if the draw wasn't a huge amount I could always use a rechargeable battery pack setup.


----------



## deejus

krj said:


> One thing I'm curious about is how much power the electronics draw. I don't have a exterior outlet to run anything, so I'm thinking if the draw wasn't a huge amount I could always use a rechargeable battery pack setup.


I'm liking mine, the power brick is outputting 12v at 1a or something so fairly low power consumption.


----------



## smell smoke

hinds90 said:


> View attachment 412506
> 
> 
> Pretty good first cook. Enjoying it so far. Only complaint is the bluetooth wifi app


Get the bluetooth working? Read where many were having that issue and Masterbuilt said to uninstall and reinstall the app. Most said it took care of the issue.


----------



## smell smoke

krj said:


> I was watching the very limited amount of videos that owners have posted on youtube. Everything looks pretty good about it, especially for the $500 price tag. There were the complaints about shipping damage, but other than that the videos have shown to be pretty happy owners so far. I'm glad to see that if you get the extra two racks that you can fit 3 packers.
> 
> I want to pull the trigger and grab one, but I think I'm gonna wait another couple months for some more reviews, and to see if/when MB is going to release the next size bigger.
> 
> One thing I'm curious about is how much power the electronics draw. I don't have a exterior outlet to run anything, so I'm thinking if the draw wasn't a huge amount I could always use a rechargeable battery pack setup.


Read on one of the facebook pages for this smoker that some have made a connection up and put a battery on it to run it.


----------



## rexster314

smell smoke said:


> Get the bluetooth working? Read where many were having that issue and Masterbuilt said to uninstall and reinstall the app. Most said it took care of the issue.



I've lost count of how many times I've installed/uninstalled this app. I get successful connections to the cooker, both bluetooth and wi-fi, but all it results in is a monitor, no control over the cooker whatsoever. At least I can remotely see what's going on, but that's it. Maybe it works on Apple stuff, I only have Android


----------



## deejus

smell smoke said:


> Get the bluetooth working? Read where many were having that issue and Masterbuilt said to uninstall and reinstall the app. Most said it took care of the issue.


Bluetooth worked fine for me, you could use this  to power the grill for numerous hours, its just essentially a computer fan and a small PCB so it would run for quite a while on it.


----------



## hinds90

Its been working good for me the last handful of cooks. Make sure you press the bluetooth/wifi button on the smoker everytime after opening and closing the lid. If not you will see the temps but not be able to adjust. 

The only issue I've been having now is if I'm using too many apps while doing a cook the app may disconnect and I have to close it reopen and all is good.


----------



## negolien

Wifi  or bt work better? I got both here so..


----------



## deejus

I haven't tried Wifi yet. I'll let you know when i do.


----------



## krj

Ooof, I made the mistake of joining a FB group about these. I was already pretty sure I was going to get one in a month or two, now I'm thinking it might be sooner. I don't have enough porch space for it though, probably going to have to see something first.


----------



## ross77

krj said:


> Ooof, I made the mistake of joining a FB group about these. I was already pretty sure I was going to get one in a month or two, now I'm thinking it might be sooner. I don't have enough porch space for it though, probably going to have to see something first.



Same. Seems like Masterbuilt has a winner with this.


----------



## deejus

I will say that it sears super fast with the searing side of the grate at 700 Degrees, nice wide sear marks. The sear marks are much wider and closer spaced than any other grill I have had. A generic 55" grill cover works just fine for it. I'm waiting for the custom cover to be more available.


----------



## krj

ross77 said:


> Same. Seems like Masterbuilt has a winner with this.



Yea most definitely. I really wish Weber would have been the one that went the gravity fed route instead of pellet so we could have had some comparisons between the two. Plus I've been using webers for quite a while and have always been happy with them.

Honestly, I know what'll happen is that I'll end up at a Walmart that has one in stock and I'm going to be like "It's fate!" and I'll buy it.


----------



## rexster314

I decided to get mine last weekend, and as luck would have it, they had it in stock at my local WM, and an hour later I was unpacking it on my back deck. Instant gratification is my code word


----------



## krj

Lol, that's the ticket and can totally see myself doing the same. Luckily for me I live 35 minutes away from the two closest Walmarts, and when I've looked at their stock online they don't have any so at least for now I'm safe.


----------



## tr1ple8

krj said:


> Lol, that's the ticket and can totally see myself doing the same. Luckily for me I live 35 minutes away from the two closest Walmarts, and when I've looked at their stock online they don't have any so at least for now I'm safe.


It’s only a matter of time that they’ll get them. All the Walmart’s around me have like 2-4 in stock. I was gonna hold off on this as well, but glad I didn’t. It’s now my primary grill for smoking and grilling


----------



## negolien

deejus said:


> I will say that it sears super fast with the searing side of the grate at 700 Degrees, nice wide sear marks. The sear marks are much wider and closer spaced than any other grill I have had. A generic 55" grill cover works just fine for it. I'm waiting for the custom cover to be more available.



Cover is available from mb


----------



## hinds90

krj said:


> Yea most definitely. I really wish Weber would have been the one that went the gravity fed route instead of pellet so we could have had some comparisons between the two. Plus I've been using webers for quite a while and have always been happy with them.
> 
> Honestly, I know what'll happen is that I'll end up at a Walmart that has one in stock and I'm going to be like "It's fate!" and I'll buy it.



Same. I'm  a weber fan myself and love my 26er with slow n sear. I'm sure the smoke fire will be a nice pellet grill but I've tried pellets and my in opinion they can never get the flavor of charcoal and wood chunks. Sadly the masterbuilt name will keep a lot of weber guys from picking up the the gravity 560 even though if I'm not mistaken both will have the same warranty.


----------



## rexster314

I sold my PK360 today to make room for the 560


----------



## PoppinSmoke

Well krap. Just as I was getting happy with my pellet smoker this comes along. Agree with all on the "not quite true" smoke flavor you get with the pellets but could overlook some of that for the convenience, plus the extended run time compared to an offset( hated getting up every 2 hrs to keep that butt smoking). This looks like exactly what the doctor ordered. The wife is gonna have a cow


----------



## rexster314

PoppinSmoke said:


> Well krap. Just as I was getting happy with my pellet smoker this comes along. Agree with all on the "not quite true" smoke flavor you get with the pellets but could overlook some of that for the convenience, plus the extended run time compared to an offset( hated getting up every 2 hrs to keep that butt smoking). This looks like exactly what the doctor ordered. The wife is gonna have a cow



A 100% satisfied customer. I bought another one today at a substantial discount to keep in storage.


----------



## deejus

Just to let you guys know, I had a 8.8lb bag of royal oak put in about half of the bag, along with a few blocks of hickory scattered through it, was able to smoke for 6 hours non stop at 225 for some ribs, After that i still had some left over to grill up some porkchops before i ran out of charcoal.


----------



## krj

rexster314 said:


> A 100% satisfied customer. I bought another one today at a substantial discount to keep in storage.



Ok Rex, I'm not to far outside KC where did you manage to find one on discount locally already?


----------



## rexster314

krj said:


> Ok Rex, I'm not to far outside KC where did you manage to find one on discount locally already?


Yesterday one appeared on one of the Facebook MB 560 groups for sale. It was located in Houston, about 50 miles away. I contacted the seller, bought it and picked it up today. No damage to the shipping box, all taped up still. You might try looking at some of those places around your area. This was in Stafford Texas, another member of the group happened to purchase one located in Humble, Texas at another discount store.


----------



## hawtsauc3

hinds90 said:


> Same. I'm  a weber fan myself and love my 26er with slow n sear. I'm sure the smoke fire will be a nice pellet grill but I've tried pellets and my in opinion they can never get the flavor of charcoal and wood chunks. Sadly the masterbuilt name will keep a lot of weber guys from picking up the the gravity 560 even though if I'm not mistaken both will have the same warranty.


I think you're right. I never bought into the weber name until recently but i just got tired of stuff wearing out after a few years. I really wish someone would invest in their products durability for once instead of profit margin to give weber a run for their money again.


----------



## Will Squared

hinds90 said:


> View attachment 412506
> 
> 
> Pretty good first cook. Enjoying it so far. Only complaint is the bluetooth wifi app


What was the issue with Blue Tooth? I just got a MGF560 and am still putting it together. 
The box (from Walmart) was missing the firebox gasket but Masterbuilt is sending one out.
 I am chomping at the bit ! I have 25 lbs of Salmon to smoke.
How low can it maintain heat? Low enough to smoke cheese?


----------



## negolien

Will Squared said:


> What was the issue with Blue Tooth? I just got a MGF560 and am still putting it together.
> The box (from Walmart) was missing the firebox gasket but Masterbuilt is sending one out.
> I am chomping at the bit ! I have 25 lbs of Salmon to smoke.
> How low can it maintain heat? Low enough to smoke cheese?



The application can be figity sometimes.  You will need to hit the reconnect button anytime I open any firebox doors or the lid.


----------



## mike243

I would hazard a guess that the fan shuts down when a lid is opened? might be bypassed on assembly lol


----------



## deejus

mike243 said:


> I would hazard a guess that the fan shuts down when a lid is opened? might be bypassed on assembly lol


Only if its above 500F, Otherwise it still blows when the lid is opened. It will shut it off if you open the charcoal hopper top or the ash bucket door.


----------



## Bearcarver

tr1ple8 said:


> For those of you already using charcoal, this probably isn’t as exciting. But I came from a pellet grill so I get pretty happy with this. This was the amount of smoke coming off the grill at 250. Even at high temps, I can still get really great amounts of smoke. This was always an issue with my pellet grill, at about 250- 275, the level of smoke decreased significantly. Was gonna post a video but apparently all I can post are photos. Always difficult to see in photos but this was tbs, but hope this helps




That Thing looks Awesome!!
And Even I can see in this picture some TBS that looks Perfect !!
Thanks for Showing!!

Bear


----------



## rexster314

People wavering on the purchase of this thing................
Buy it. I've had mine for a little over 2 weeks. Smoke (brisket) grill (salmon, steak, fajitas) 
Every meal a feast
Then join the FB group. Lots of good info


----------



## negolien

I owned a regular Weber a few years ago and I have to say this is a 97%  set it and forget it  product. The ease of use and attention to most details is super. If you like to mess with your cooks you should probably skip this as it leaves u little to do LOL.


----------



## Will Squared

My missing gasket has gotten to Tracy, CA. I might be putting my 560 together tomorrow !
 I am blown away at how much info there is on this Forum. Bearcarver has a list of resources that doesn't quit.
I am going to a local Mandarin ranch tomorrow to see if I can get some branches for chips.
I have some Black Walnut to chip and some Osage Orange for chips and chunks.
I am sooo chomping at the bit I can taste the Brisket !


----------



## rexster314

Will Squared said:


> My missing gasket has gotten to Tracy, CA. I might be putting my 560 together tomorrow !
> I am blown away at how much info there is on this Forum. Bearcarver has a list of resources that doesn't quit.
> I am going to a local Mandarin ranch tomorrow to see if I can get some branches for chips.
> I have some Black Walnut to chip and some Osage Orange for chips and chunks.
> I am sooo chomping at the bit I can taste the Brisket !



If you're on Facebook, there's a user's group that is very beneficial and the Masterbuilt company have a large and active presence


----------



## negolien

Seen mention of these groups before but Facebook is the devil. I would rather cut my own eyes out than fund their propaganda machine. #walkaway


----------



## Will Squared

negolien said:


> Seen mention of these groups before but Facebook is the devil. I would rather cut my own eyes out than fund their propaganda machine. #walkaway


I have not been on FB since 2015 when they required me to provide a photo ID with my home address. No thanks. But I am loving this Forum! There is a LOT of info here. Nice folks too.


----------



## Will Squared

I have a new use for the 560 that I am sure no one else would think of. 
I am an archer and make bows. I intend to cure the risers of take-down bows in my 560. 
The epoxy needs to be cured at 190' for 9 hours.


----------



## negolien

not sure i'd eat out of it after but .. not sure how the fumes stuff would work. I' am sure someone else will chime in.


----------



## Will Squared

I would let it air out fo shore.


----------



## deejus

I would figure a cheap old electric oven would be a safer and cheaper alternative. do those risers really need smoke flavoring?


----------



## Will Squared

Probably not. 
The previous plan was to make a large "Easy Bake Oven" type affair.
Back to the Drawing Board...


----------



## ross77

Will Squared said:


> I have not been on FB since 2015 when they required me to provide a photo ID with my home address. No thanks. But I am loving this Forum! There is a LOT of info here. Nice folks too.



I'm not a big FB fan.  I have a minimal amount of personal information on FB.  I just use it for groups like the one for the MB 560.  Tons of good info including posts from Masterbuilt employees.  FB didn't require a photo ID when I signed up.


----------



## rexster314

I'm not aware of FB ever requiring a photo id, been a member since 2009 and never did that


----------



## Will Squared

FB took exception to me because back in 2015 I was vocal with my opinions of the migration into Europe and from Central America. I will keep politics out of any comments at this good forum.


----------



## smell smoke

Did these 3/4 thick pork steaks the other night on this beast and they were out of this world. This thing is a game changer for me at least. Soaked in Sesame Ginger overnight, just put SPOG on them and tossed them on. Smoked at 225 with hickory chunks in the ash bucket until a 130 IT then cranked it up to 400 for 2 minutes each side and got to 145-148 IT.


----------



## krj

Between the threads here, and the FB group I'm having a hard time not going and buying the 560 instead of waiting on 1050.


----------



## ross77

krj said:


> Between the threads here, and the FB group I'm having a hard time not going and buying the 560 instead of waiting on 1050.



I couldn’t resist. I don’t need the larger size and $500 is the sweet spot for me.


----------



## rexster314

ross77 said:


> I couldn’t resist. I don’t need the larger size and $500 is the sweet spot for me.



Same here. Just 2 of us. The 560 will let you put at least 2 20 pound briskets on it, and probably 3 smaller ones. Get 2 more of the warming racks, and you're in business


----------



## smell smoke

ross77 said:


> I couldn’t resist. I don’t need the larger size and $500 is the sweet spot for me.


Agreed,  I'll wear this one out this year then look at the 1050. For now, couldn't be more pleased with what it's producing. And the ease of use.


----------



## negolien

I agree with the aboves.. /gasp I have become a fanboy lol Nooooooo


----------



## nomad_archer

Ohhh man I shouldn't have wondered into here.  I was just about to go and pick up a GMG Davy Crockett for my 8 year old daughter to cook on and because I need more capacity than my WSM.  Now I want one of these.  They seem easy enough outside of lighting for my daughter to cook on.  It also appears there is some nice capacity to handle a larger brisket and full racks of ribs.


----------



## rexster314

For folks considering this grill, be aware there are some software problems with the app for bluetooth and wifi. Seems iPhones work very well with it, Android is hit or miss. Masterbuilt is working on the problem and is aware of it affecting a LOT of us. One more thing: Be aware that everytime you will open the lid, lower door and upper lid and close it, you will have to push the lower button to reconnect. That's designed for safety reasons and can't be easily defeated.


----------



## nomad_archer

rexster314 said:


> One more thing: Be aware that everytime you will open the lid, lower door and upper lid and close it, you will have to push the lower button to reconnect. That's designed for safety reasons and can't be easily defeated.



Are we talking about the lid to the cooking area or the lids/doors on the charcoal gravity stack and ash area?


----------



## rexster314

nomad_archer said:


> Are we talking about the lid to the cooking area or the lids/doors on the charcoal gravity stack and ash area?



They ALL have sensors on them that will cut off the fan when you open one or them up


----------



## PoppinSmoke

Loved mine, until I didn't

Last night threw some pork chops on and seared them at 550. After moving the chops up when I tried to set the temperature the controller would cycle off, come up with the R and V numbers, cycle off and repeat. Unplugged it for 2 minutes, plugged it back in, same result. Unplugged it for 10 minutes, repeated and same results. It would come up at the 225 and seemed fine unless I tried to change temps. Was fine with any of the other functions. Unplugged over night, same issues. Back to the pellet pooper for the superbowl I guess.

*The Good*
When this works it is pretty much a set it and forget it. Amazed at how well it holds temperature as well as how accurate it is. The "smoke" is also incredible and being able to sear as well as smoke makes this unit worth the price point.

*The Bad*
As I have a MES 40 and a MES 30 I am familiar with Masterbuilts quality and construction so was not terribly concerned with what I saw. That being said the first time I cooked on it I ran a couple Chucks for six hours. Lump being what it is the design of the grate allowed a lot of small pieces to drop into the "ash bucket" filling it up 3/4 of the way with still burning coals which subsequently allowed enough heat to the door to burn the paint which resulted in the melting of the rubber gasket around the door. Needless to say that allowed extra air in which allowed the burn to move higher than it should which caused the paint on the hopper door to also burn. I personally don't need the app or really care about it but had the same issues with my android phone that everyone else has been having. The other "bad" which is really more of just a complaint is the terrible cord it comes with. Just don't really want to be BBQing with a cord that looks like it should be charging the wifes tooth brush.

*The Ugly*
As of today I have had this for a week as my wife picked it up for me last Friday for my birthday. A $500 price point for something I got to cook on 5 times in 6 days before it went south is...…. well in a word, crappy. It seems to me that this hit the market a little soon as I am not the only one having issues. Kinda like a car I guess, never buy one in the first model year.


----------



## smell smoke

PoppinSmoke said:


> Loved mine, until I didn't
> 
> Last night threw some pork chops on and seared them at 550. After moving the chops up when I tried to set the temperature the controller would cycle off, come up with the R and V numbers, cycle off and repeat. Unplugged it for 2 minutes, plugged it back in, same result. Unplugged it for 10 minutes, repeated and same results. It would come up at the 225 and seemed fine unless I tried to change temps. Was fine with any of the other functions. Unplugged over night, same issues. Back to the pellet pooper for the superbowl I guess.
> 
> *The Good*
> When this works it is pretty much a set it and forget it. Amazed at how well it holds temperature as well as how accurate it is. The "smoke" is also incredible and being able to sear as well as smoke makes this unit worth the price point.
> 
> *The Bad*
> As I have a MES 40 and a MES 30 I am familiar with Masterbuilts quality and construction so was not terribly concerned with what I saw. That being said the first time I cooked on it I ran a couple Chucks for six hours. Lump being what it is the design of the grate allowed a lot of small pieces to drop into the "ash bucket" filling it up 3/4 of the way with still burning coals which subsequently allowed enough heat to the door to burn the paint which resulted in the melting of the rubber gasket around the door. Needless to say that allowed extra air in which allowed the burn to move higher than it should which caused the paint on the hopper door to also burn. I personally don't need the app or really care about it but had the same issues with my android phone that everyone else has been having. The other "bad" which is really more of just a complaint is the terrible cord it comes with. Just don't really want to be BBQing with a cord that looks like it should be charging the wifes tooth brush.
> 
> *The Ugly*
> As of today I have had this for a week as my wife picked it up for me last Friday for my birthday. A $500 price point for something I got to cook on 5 times in 6 days before it went south is...…. well in a word, crappy. It seems to me that this hit the market a little soon as I am not the only one having issues. Kinda like a car I guess, never buy one in the first model year.


Contact John McLemore? He's really good about getting back with people. Have been reading a lot of people talking about him helping to get their smoker corrected. Most of the time it's been simple things.


----------



## krj

Yea, join the Facebook group. John is always there and commenting on problems, and is actively working on solutions for customers. Also, contact Masterbuilt customer service and explain you issues and they will likely send you out replacement parts for the problems you've experienced.


----------



## negolien

Interesting to see how it goes. how new a unit?


----------



## PoppinSmoke

threw this same thing up on the facebook page and the owner got back to me within a couple hours. Said they have seen this before when the fan goes bad. Is having his customer service contact me and send me a fan. Absolutely can't beat that


----------



## rexster314

PoppinSmoke said:


> threw this same thing up on the facebook page and the owner got back to me within a couple hours. Said they have seen this before when the fan goes bad. Is having his customer service contact me and send me a fan. Absolutely can't beat that



My replacement fan is being delivered today. 4 screws, and an unplug/plug is all it takes


----------



## ross77

I like mine so far.  Much better flavor than my pellet cooker.  It's not quite as simple since you do have to light it vs the pellet cooker having an ignitor.  But the flavor and real grilling ability easily outweigh the simplicity of the pellet cooker.  Getting up to temp and maintaining temp/recovery is far superior to a pellet cooker.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Can one of you guys give more detail on how to Sear. Does the Whole unit get to 700° or just the hopper side? Is there some kind of sliding plate that opens to get direct heat? The Web site was not very clear. Thanks...JJ


----------



## negolien

No real changes..u can flip the plate to sear side but not sure it makes any difference.  The whole hot box gets up to that temp. Just pull meat jack up temp then put meat on and flip bout 2 mins a side.


----------



## ross77

chef jimmyj said:


> Can one of you guys give more detail on how to Sear. Does the Whole unit get to 700° or just the hopper side? Is there some kind of sliding plate that opens to get direct heat? The Web site was not very clear. Thanks...JJ


Nothing to do except turn up the heat. Whole unit gets up to 700.


----------



## rexster314

chef jimmyj said:


> Can one of you guys give more detail on how to Sear. Does the Whole unit get to 700° or just the hopper side? Is there some kind of sliding plate that opens to get direct heat? The Web site was not very clear. Thanks...JJ



The burning coals are at the bottom of the charcoal chute. The variable speed fan, when the temp is set at 600-700 degrees, blows at the  highest speed, forcing an amount of fire and heat into the manifold sitting at the bottom of the cook chamber.  The top of the manifold will remind you of the heat diffusers used in gas grills. The cast iron grates give a serious set of grill marks on steaks, pork, etc.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Thanks Guys...JJ


----------



## negolien

Sitting in the break room at work watching fox and friends doing harassment training..Super bowl food segment comes on.  They are talking about grilling and smoking...who do they introduce? Masterbuilt.......lol I bout fell outta my chair as they start talking about the 560 2 of which are turning out stuff like tenderloin, abts, poppers and pigs IE WIENERS wrapped in bacon LOL.


----------



## Will Squared

Just got my gasket from Masterbuilt. Today I can put the unit together and season it in. EXCITED !
Went by Walmart to pick up some hickory chips and they had sold two more units in the last week !
I think first I am going to smoke some peppers to get acquainted with my new toy.
Maybe the Pork shoulder next...


----------



## Will Squared

Assembled.

Pre-seaseoned.

Dialed in.

Tomorrow Chipotles !

FYI - The lowest temp it will hold is 150'.  After that it goes to the 700' mark.


----------



## negolien

Will Squared said:


> Assembled.
> 
> Pre-seaseoned.
> 
> Dialed in.
> 
> Tomorrow Chipotles !
> 
> FYI - The lowest temp it will hold is 150'.  After that it goes to the 700' mark.



Nice let us know how your 1st cook goes.


----------



## Will Squared

It's 6 oclock and dark... been on for three hours at 225'. Cherry wood chips.

Four different kind of peppers, chopped, to dry and grind.

Bell
Anaheim
Jalapena
Habanero

Seems to be going pretty slow. Probably go another three hours.

The habanero is pretty crispy now but it was chopped smaller. Probably pull it soon.


----------



## Will Squared

My first cook went real well. It was cold ( mid 50's) and very windy but the 560 held the temp real well. It went 6 hours and I will finish them off in a dehydrator.

The only issue that I have is wondering about the door seals. I might replace them with High Temp Rope.


----------



## deejus

Will Squared said:


> My first cook went real well. It was cold ( mid 50's) and very windy but the 560 held the temp real well. It went 6 hours and I will finish them off in a dehydrator.
> 
> The only issue that I have is wondering about the door seals. I might replace them with High Temp Rope.


Be careful of the rope, don't make it too thick as the hinges are not on super heavy duty metal. I see them flex a bit even when using the rubber seals.


----------



## rexster314

Lavalock works well


----------



## negolien

Will Squared said:


> My first cook went real well. It was cold ( mid 50's) and very windy but the 560 held the temp real well. It went 6 hours and I will finish them off in a dehydrator.
> 
> The only issue that I have is wondering about the door seals. I might replace them with High Temp Rope.



I used these two products..You will need another rope same size if u want to do top.


----------



## Will Squared

Yep. I saw your posts with pics and did some searchin this morning. I just wanted to know what sizes you thought were best for the situation. Thanks for the input.


The peppers were dehydrated today. Amazing how much they shrink down to. 3 lbs of peppers shrinks to 3.8 oz. ! I will grind them for rubs & such.
I googled Paprika and found out that it was made in Hungary.
I can't find any Paprika Peppers but I found some Smoked Paprika at Costco yesterday. It is also called Spanish Paprika. 3 bucks for a spice jar size.
Ah, I need to get spice jars...

Next cook will be a Pork Shoulder that We have in the fridge. 9 lb. Wife says I have to split it with her... for the slow cooker.
Should I give her the half with the bone or without?


----------



## randyrayd

I haven't been here in a L-O-N-G time, but wanted to see what was thought about the MB Gravity Grill.  Although I love the ease of my Pit Boss pellet grill I also am disappointed in the amount of smoke I get from the it, even after adding A_MAZE-N tray and tube to cooks. 

I was on the fence about the MB gravity grill, but the comments here are going to make me take the plunge.  

I sure do appreciate the knowledge here, so a big thanks to all!  Now, I'm gonna have to figure out how to tell my wife, I'm getting something new.


----------



## ross77

randyrayd said:


> I haven't been here in a L-O-N-G time, but wanted to see what was thought about the MB Gravity Grill.  Although I love the ease of my Pit Boss pellet grill I also am disappointed in the amount of smoke I get from the it, even after adding A_MAZE-N tray and tube to cooks.
> 
> I was on the fence about the MB gravity grill, but the comments here are going to make me take the plunge.
> 
> I sure do appreciate the knowledge here, so a big thanks to all!  Now, I'm gonna have to figure out how to tell my wife, I'm getting something new.



It’s not quite as easy as a pellet grill but it’s damn close. It makes up for it with flavor.


----------



## negolien

randyrayd said:


> I haven't been here in a L-O-N-G time, but wanted to see what was thought about the MB Gravity Grill.  Although I love the ease of my Pit Boss pellet grill I also am disappointed in the amount of smoke I get from the it, even after adding A_MAZE-N tray and tube to cooks.
> 
> I was on the fence about the MB gravity grill, but the comments here are going to make me take the plunge.
> 
> I sure do appreciate the knowledge here, so a big thanks to all!  Now, I'm gonna have to figure out how to tell my wife, I'm getting something new.



My first advice get the mb cover I got both the grill and the cover from mb and had 0 damage . Shipment with thru estes and a contract driver for finally deliver curbside.

Watch the screws to the handle or u will drop em in the lid trust us we almost all did it LOL. Foil top firebox lid. Silicone the rubber firebox gaskets or add rope like some of us have done. I did lavalock on the front where the lid drops and it has worked fine. Season and burn off per instruction manual use alot of high temp canola oil to season. Feel free to seal joints with high temp sealer. Mine smoked a bit for the fist few cooks but settled down nicely. Lumps good in the hopper and wifi bt can be kinda buggy,

Any questions just ask us theres a bunch of us with 560 here now.


----------



## Will Squared

I've got the 560 and it is the greatest thing since sliced bread.
But negolien is not kidding about the handle !

I tried to get it together myself, balancing the handle while manipulating the screw, flat washer and lock washer... the handle fell and I broke one of the ends.
Super glue to the rescue !
Got my wife to help hold and the screw fell inside the lid ! Yes that is what can happen...

Magnetize the Screwdriver !

Luckily my wife as slender fingers and phished it out for me...

All Good !
Happy Ending !


----------



## rexster314

Some of the best money I've spent was on my 560. I got a second one in storage in my shed as a backup, still in the shipping box


----------



## randyrayd

rexster314 said:


> Some of the best money I've spent was on my 560. I got a second one in storage in my shed as a backup, still in the shipping box


I would ask if you wanna sell it, but with the shipping problems, I'll get one from a box store.  Walmart is $2 cheaper @ $497.


----------



## gary s

Pretty Cool

Gary


----------



## randyrayd

Oh, and negolien and Will Squared.....thanks for the assembly tips.


----------



## mike243

I would give her the bone and keep the rest lol


----------



## rexster314

randyrayd said:


> I would ask if you wanna sell it, but with the shipping problems, I'll get one from a box store.  Walmart is $2 cheaper @ $497.



LOL, not for sale.............


----------



## Will Squared

mike243 said:


> I would give her the bone and keep the rest lol


When I opened the package the bone was already gone.
 It looked like a massacre !
I tied it up with cotton string.


----------



## BBQ Newbie

I'm seriously thinking of buying  a MB 560 to replace a natural gas Blaze grill. However, because I'm not a good cook  when I use my Blaze grill the flare ups tend to burn more dinners than I like to mention. Therefore, I have two questions regarding the MB 560.  First, are flare ups an issue with this grill? And secondly, is this grill large enough to smoke a large turkey if I decided to go in that direction?


----------



## rexster314

BBQ Newbie said:


> I'm seriously thinking of buying  a MB 560 to replace a natural gas Blaze grill. However, because I'm not a good cook  when I use my Blaze grill the flare ups tend to burn more dinners than I like to mention. Therefore, I have two questions regarding the MB 560.  First, are flare ups an issue with this grill? And secondly, is this grill large enough to smoke a large turkey if I decided to go in that direction?



Normal cooking temps (250-350) are flareup free. It's when you have it cranked up to 700deg when flames lick out of the manifold you get flareups, but that's when you're searing off a piece of meat usually. Can't say about a turkey, but I put a 22" wide brisket on the grill for one of my first cooks and had room on each end. Height won't be a problem


----------



## negolien

Not had super issues with flare ups myself. Think it would hold an ok size Turkey..has a spot for a rotisory...


----------



## Will Squared

BBQ Newbie said:


> I'm seriously thinking of buying  a MB 560 to replace a natural gas Blaze grill. However, because I'm not a good cook  when I use my Blaze grill the flare ups tend to burn more dinners than I like to mention. Therefore, I have two questions regarding the MB 560.  First, are flare ups an issue with this grill? And secondly, is this grill large enough to smoke a large turkey if I decided to go in that direction?


Keep your gas grill to cold smoke... or have to heat up extra pans of stuff.


----------



## smell smoke

BBQ Newbie said:


> I'm seriously thinking of buying  a MB 560 to replace a natural gas Blaze grill. However, because I'm not a good cook  when I use my Blaze grill the flare ups tend to burn more dinners than I like to mention. Therefore, I have two questions regarding the MB 560.  First, are flare ups an issue with this grill? And secondly, is this grill large enough to smoke a large turkey if I decided to go in that direction?


This thing is so easy to cook on. Only flare up I've had is when I got it up to 500 put was able to manage it. Plenty big enough for that size bird.


----------



## Bearclaw84

Is it possible to run the fan without heat for cold smoking?


----------



## negolien

Not sure you could always reach out to masterbuilt CS  they are awesome I hear.


----------



## mike243

If you turned it on but didn't light a fire I would suspect the fan would run on high . Whatever you would use for smoke would naturally draft upwards without a fan


----------



## deejus

mike243 said:


> If you turned it on but didn't light a fire I would suspect the fan would run on high . Whatever you would use for smoke would naturally draft upwards without a fan


If im not mistaken if it doesn't start raising temp after a bit ypu'll get ERR4 on the display. i can't remember if fans continue with ERR4 or not.


----------



## smell smoke

Bearclaw84 said:


> Is it possible to run the fan without heat for cold smoking?


Someone posted some pics on the facebook page of him cold smoking in his using a pellet tray in the hopper and didn't even turn the unit on. Said it did great, and pics looked like it was getting plenty of smoke in the cooking area.


----------



## chef jimmyj

An AMNPS Maze, placed in the smoker, will raise the Ambient Temp in the smoker about 20°F. That should draft...JJ


----------



## dj 0313

I went and looked at this smoker today. I saw the sticker noted it could hold 4 pork butts. The top rack seems too close to the top to accept one on the top rack, and the middle rack seems to close to the bottom to be able to get any pork butts on anything other than the bottom.  Just curious as to real world capacity of this 560 so far.  I normally use 8.5lb chunks. I was hoping for the ability to put the racks in more positions than just the two offered locations. Has this been an issue for anyone so far...thanks.


----------



## dj 0313

Will Squared said:


> Yep. I saw your posts with pics and did some searchin this morning. I just wanted to know what sizes you thought were best for the situation. Thanks for the input.
> 
> 
> The peppers were dehydrated today. Amazing how much they shrink down to. 3 lbs of peppers shrinks to 3.8 oz. ! I will grind them for rubs & such.
> I googled Paprika and found out that it was made in Hungary.
> I can't find any Paprika Peppers but I found some Smoked Paprika at Costco yesterday. It is also called Spanish Paprika. 3 bucks for a spice jar size.
> Ah, I need to get spice jars...
> 
> Next cook will be a Pork Shoulder that We have in the fridge. 9 lb. Wife says I have to split it with her... for the slow cooker.
> Should I give her the half with the bone or without?


Paprica can come from red bell peppers as well.


----------



## Will Squared

dj 0313 said:


> I went and looked at this smoker today. I saw the sticker noted it could hold 4 pork butts. The top rack seems too close to the top to accept one on the top rack, and the middle rack seems to close to the bottom to be able to get any pork butts on anything other than the bottom.  Just curious as to real world capacity of this 560 so far.  I normally use 8.5lb chunks. I was hoping for the ability to put the racks in more positions than just the two offered locations. Has this been an issue for anyone so far...thanks.


 I have done 8 cooks in my 560 so far. The 2nd cook was a 9 lb pork shoulder. I put it on the main grill and put both racks on top... put a bowl of water on top. There was more room on the main grill. 
What I really like about the 560 is that I can slow cook something @ 225. take it off, and ramp the cooker up to 700 in just a few minutes ( like 10). When you open the lid it can drop 80' then build back up.
I took the Sirloins off at 110' and then Reverse Sear on high... like 5 min on each side brought it up to 145 and was perfect.
On one cook I wanted to see how low it would hold and I slow smoked pineapple and bananas for 9 hours... held 160' rock steady (no peek).
The 560 has 560 cubic inches. It cost $497. They are going to come out with a 1060 for around $700.
I would say that the Gravity Feed is way over the top compared to a pellet burner.


----------



## negolien

I did a 7 lb dino pack yesterday and yes big stuff fills up the interior pretty fast. I could fit 3 of them racks of short ribs but it'd be pretty tight I think. I only got the 2 stock racks though so gonna get two more for another level.


----------



## Will Squared

You can buy extra racks from Masterbuilt.


----------



## smell smoke

dj 0313 said:


> I went and looked at this smoker today. I saw the sticker noted it could hold 4 pork butts. The top rack seems too close to the top to accept one on the top rack, and the middle rack seems to close to the bottom to be able to get any pork butts on anything other than the bottom.  Just curious as to real world capacity of this 560 so far.  I normally use 8.5lb chunks. I was hoping for the ability to put the racks in more positions than just the two offered locations. Has this been an issue for anyone so far...thanks.


Did 3 butts Saturday, 2 10lb and one 9. Plenty of room. I took the top shelf grate and slide it next to the one on the second shelf.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

I was at my local Wallymart yesterday where they had one on display. 
Naturally, I just had to take a look-see.   I was seriously considering bringing one home until the wife gave me "that look".  
Anyway, I liked what I saw.


----------



## negolien

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I was at my local Wallymart yesterday where they had one on display.
> Naturally, I just had to take a look-see.   I was seriously considering bringing one home until the wife gave me "that look".
> Anyway, I liked what I saw.


I think the combo of briquettes,  ease of use, price and ability to add some smoke make this unit extremely attractive. Very few parts to replace if something breaks..gotta give it to Mastrrbuilt on this one. Bigger size should really open up sales on these.


----------



## Will Squared

Yep. The 560 and coming 1060 are Smoking Game Changers.


----------



## krj

Part of me is glad I waited for the 1060, but it's been a real challenge holding off. Glad to see that some of the vendors on the FB group are able to place their orders for them.


----------



## Will Squared

We BBQed yesterday and my Son in law said he wanted a 560. I told him we would sell him ours and get a 1060.
My wife said No Way...
I told her she was right... we would keep both !
I got an angry look !


----------



## dj 0313

krj said:


> Part of me is glad I waited for the 1060, but it's been a real challenge holding off. Glad to see that some of the vendors on the FB group are able to place their orders for them.


What FB group are you referring to where it shows vendors are able to order the 1050, thanks.


----------



## krj

dj 0313 said:


> What FB group are you referring to where it shows vendors are able to order the 1050, thanks.



"Masterbuilt  Gravity Series Fans" is the only group I'm in for this smoker. A guy who runs a business called Keystone Barbecue Supply posted that he was able to order a few for his store, so I imagine we'll start seeing them at the big box store websites fairly soon.


----------



## Will Squared

krj said:


> "Masterbuilt  Gravity Series Fans" is the only group I'm in for this smoker. A guy who runs a business called Keystone Barbecue Supply posted that he was able to order a few for his store, so I imagine we'll start seeing them at the big box store websites fairly soon.


----------



## Will Squared

They are available from Walmart. That is where I got my 560. They filled that spot and then sold it as well. The space has remained empty at my Walmart.
I bet you could order it through Walmart with free pickup at the store.

Maybe there has been a run on 560's and Masterbuilt is trying to catch up ( purely conjecture)


----------



## hawtsauc3

I’m a WSM fan but man this smoker really has me debating putting it up for sale and buying one of these instead


----------



## ross77

I went from a WSM to an electric to a pellet and now the MB560.  Same flavor as WSM, easier and more versatile. Hard to beat for $500.


----------



## hawtsauc3

ross77 said:


> I went from a WSM to an electric to a pellet and now the MB560.  Same flavor as WSM, easier and more versatile. Hard to beat for $500.


Yeah my problem is I just ordered a bbq guru. Maybe next season I’ll do it though


----------



## randyrayd

I finally convinced the better half and pulled the trigger on this one.  The reason for posting is to inform that Home Depot will assemble the MB Gravity Feed Smoker for free.  I have to wait a few days, but it probably would have taken that long for me to assemble in my spare time.   That plus the only negative comments have been regarding assembly and I'm not a very patient person.


----------



## ross77

randyrayd said:


> I finally convinced the better half and pulled the trigger on this one.  The reason for posting is to inform that Home Depot will assemble the MB Gravity Feed Smoker for free.  I have to wait a few days, but it probably would have taken that long for me to assemble in my spare time.   That plus the only negative comments have been regarding assembly and I'm not a very patient person.



Just make sure to double check their work. It’s kind of a bear to assemble and I’m not 100% sure I’d trust a Home Depot lackey....


----------



## randyrayd

Thanks! Definitely will.  I inspected the floor model for quite a while like I was going to buy it and everything appeared to be as it should.  Of course I couldn't check the electronics, but the one I go to has stood behind anything with which I have had an issue.

I figured if they have put together any (at least two floor models I know of), that's more experience than I have.


----------



## Will Squared

I think you are going to love the 560. I have done about a dozen cooks on mine and I love it.
I have seared on high and dried on very low (160' is what it will hold at the low end).
I love the versatility of the fuel used.
The grate at the bottom of the fire chamber allows olive size embers to fall into the ash bucket to ignite your chips. I screen these and run them back through.
I intermix the stack in the bin with lumps, briquets, and the filtered charcoal pieces.

The last cook today I dumped in all the remaining dust from my mesquite lump bag and I think that did not burn as well. I was grilling and it labored to catch up on the high temps. I think it was because the fire did not breath as well with all the lump dust... I live and learn.

The lesson, for me, is if I want to sear then use mostly briquets.

Sometimes the lump bag has bigger pieces, logs, and they still go down the bin !

Can't do that with a pellet burner.


----------



## Will Squared

I used my M560 to cold smoke sliced cheese yesterday.

No fire... just a smoke tube.

 I put the tube on the grate and cheese on the top rack. The closest slices got a little melty.

Lesson learned... next time I cold smoke in the 560 I will lift out the manifold (lifts right out easy) and put my smoke tube down on the drip pan.


----------



## Will Squared

Tip:

Cover your manifold and drip pan in aluminum foil.

It won't need to be changed for many cooks and will keep things easier to clean.


----------



## Will Squared

Yesterday I cold smoked cheese in the morning cool then dried 36 bananas, dry part way, then dice and dry further.

Today I grilled pineapple at higher temp then diced and dried it on lower temps.

The banana and pineapple are for trail mix.

The 560 is very versatile !


----------



## randyrayd

Thanks for the advice! I never would have thought about trail mix and I could smoke some mixed nuts and sunflower seeds.  It's getting too warm deep in the heart of Texas  for cold smoking  but I have done it when cooler with a maze or tube in my plain charcoal grill.

Also a tip return...I watched a video comparing lump charcoal and B&B came out winning. Size consistency, longer and hotter burn and less dust and what I call "rocks and pebbles."


----------



## Will Squared

randyrayd said:


> lso a tip return...I watched a video comparing lump charcoal and B&B came out winning. Size consistency, longer and hotter burn and less dust and what I call "rocks and pebbles."


I saw that one too. I have burned B&B and it burns good. This was a 40lb bag of mesquite lump that I can pick up cheaper... $16.99 at our local Smart & Final store. I mingle briquets in with it.

I cold smoke in the wee hours when it is cooler.

I have family that all moved near Waco after being burned out of Paradise last year. 
They tell me they love it.

GOD Bless Texas !


----------



## rexster314

The Masterbuilt 560 is such a game changer. Using large chunks of your choice of wood, mixed in with lump charcoal gives you an excellent smoker and for those briskets needing 12 hours or more of slow STEADY heat makes it ideal. The fact that it can also climb to and stay at 700 degrees for some serious steak searing makes it a winner all round. Out of the two months I've had mine, it's probably cooked 45 days out of those 60, from steaks, fajitas, canadian bacon, pizza, chicken, sausage, fire roasting tomatoes and peppers for salsa to using it as a warming station for a buffet. The addition of a Fireboard controller makes it even more handy as it can now go as low as 130 degrees for as long as the charcoal lasts


----------



## randyrayd

Will Squared said:


> I cold smoke in the wee hours when it is cooler.
> 
> I have family that all moved near Waco after being burned out of Paradise last year.
> They tell me they love it.


Sorry to hear about the family being burned out.

I'm tempted to do some nighttime cold smoking but will probably wait until fall. I might read up on hot smoking since I love bacon so much.


----------



## randyrayd

rexster314 said:


> The Masterbuilt 560 is such a game changer. Using large chunks of your choice of wood, mixed in with lump charcoal gives you an excellent smoker and for those briskets needing 12 hours or more of slow STEADY heat makes it ideal. The fact that it can also climb to and stay at 700 degrees for some serious steak searing makes it a winner all round. Out of the two months I've had mine, it's probably cooked 45 days out of those 60, from steaks, fajitas, canadian bacon, pizza, chicken, sausage, fire roasting tomatoes and peppers for salsa to using it as a warming station for a buffet. The addition of a Fireboard controller makes it even more handy as it can now go as low as 130 degrees for as long as the charcoal lasts


The Firebaord sounds like the PID I have on the Akorn but how does it interface with the fan in the MBGF? It seems like if the fan isn't constantly running, the stack of fuel would be like a charcoal chimney.  Of course, I don't even have my gravity fed smoker yet oh, so maybe I will better understand after I get one.  I dont think I'll need to go to low for any of my smokes anyway.


----------



## Will Squared

randyrayd said:


> It seems like if the fan isn't constantly running, the stack of fuel would be like a charcoal chimney. Of course, I don't even have my gravity fed smoker yet oh, so maybe I will better understand after I get one.


The stack acts like a dead zone.
The Burn Area is just the bottom 3" or so. The Fan is the Money Maker like you said. The fan blows up through the Fire Zone and through a port into the Manifold. When you are in Full Tilt Boogie it is throwing sparks the length of the Manifold. This is creating the heat. The grill maintains some temp. The zone in the cook box can go up but it can drop 80' or so by opening the lid. You still need to open the lid so you want it rocking out. You want your grills heated up to hold temp. I use a couple of probes besides the one they give you (plus the probe on the box wall) and have found that you can have different temps in different areas at the same time.
I did some chicken and veggies on a grill tray on the middle shelf area. I had a probe hanging below it (below the metal tray) and found it was consistently 20' hotter. Thinking about it later this could be used as a tool to build heat up quicker... throw in a tray on the top shelf at different times to increase focused heat like say searing.
It cooks hotter with all briquets.
The 700' is not a scary thing at all because you can shut the thing down in just a few seconds.

Going to grill some chicken thighs tonight ...


----------



## rexster314

randyrayd said:


> The Firebaord sounds like the PID I have on the Akorn but how does it interface with the fan in the MBGF? It seems like if the fan isn't constantly running, the stack of fuel would be like a charcoal chimney.  Of course, I don't even have my gravity fed smoker yet oh, so maybe I will better understand after I get one.  I dont think I'll need to go to low for any of my smokes anyway.



You have to make up a patch cable with a 2.5 barrel connector on one end and a JST plug on the other. It will plug directly in the MB fan connector and directly into the Fireboard Drive cable. I played around with it yesterday before steak night, and it kept up a slow 130 degree temp with very little use of the fan, and no more than 20% fan speed


----------



## randyrayd

Thanks, y'all.  I'm going to be drooling like Pavlov's dogs until I get this thing and start cooking!!!

And Will Squared, let me know how the yard bird turned out.


----------



## negolien

My grandparents lived above lake Oroville when I was growing up. I also work security at a hotel in Sacramento where fire victims stayed. Some strong as* people those survivors are.


----------



## Will Squared

randyrayd said:


> And Will Squared, let me know how the yard bird turned out.


Turned out excellent.
Salt, pepper, garlic, grilled, and cooling to put in Foodsavers. One half cubed and one half in strips. Just simple but can be turned into anything from soup to tacos.
Value Packs of boneless skinless thighs are $1.98. Lunch is coming from the half of the Pack that I smoked yesterday. I love leftovers !
Wife had me pick up a pork tenderloin to smoke and slice for sammies. That will be next...

...or maybe the pineapple that I picked up...

...dunno...


----------



## Will Squared

negolien said:


> My grandparents lived above lake Oroville when I was growing up. I also work security at a hotel in Sacramento where fire victims stayed. Some strong as* people those survivors are.


My 86 yo Mother in law and Sister in law drove down through a tunnel of hell at creepy crawl speed on an empty tank of gas. They all stayed at our house for a month. Now they are near Waco somewhere. 
My Momma always said, "What doesn't kill ya will make ya stronger."


----------



## RCAlan

After viewing this video...  I see I might have to increase my bbq arsenal before the Summer...  
Having multiple options is never a bad thing to have...

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## krj

Glad to see a "bigger" youtuber was pleased with the performance of the 560. Hopefully we'll see a few more Kosmo videos of their crew using it for more than just doing some quick steaks.

Downside is that I've been struggling to wait on 1050 and this didn't help my anticipation any. Gotta stay strong!


----------



## negolien

I have my grill grates in the mail. I should have them tomorrow I think. lookin to do some more pork ribs next week I think.


----------



## krj

negolien said:


> I have my grill grates in the mail. I should have them tomorrow I think. lookin to do some more pork ribs next week I think.



Did you end up getting a set from Joe? I priced them and while they look good, I think for my 1050 I'm gonna make a set myself and save some money. I'm not balking at his price, because he's providing a good looking product, but at his price I could have some plasma cut grates done locally. Or save some and do some up expanded metal grates myself.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I was under the impression that Grill Grates helped low temp, 500°F max, pellet grills Sear better. Why would you use them on these Masterbuilt Flame Throwers?...JJ


----------



## Will Squared

I believe in Cast Iron.
It is good for heat retention.
I am not so sure about Grill Grates.


----------



## Will Squared

I have a 20" CI grill that I am going to play with on my 560.
See what temps do with that in the mix.

I know it will work better on the peanuts.


----------



## krj

chef jimmyj said:


> I was under the impression that Grill Grates helped low temp, 500°F max, pellet grills Sear better. Why would you use them on these Masterbuilt Flame Throwers?...JJ



I'm not entirely sure they mean the Grill Grates brand, and not just some custom grates that a guy on one of the 560 FB groups is custom making an selling.

That said, you do raise an interesting question. But the grill grates brand do offer grates for gas and various charcoal grills as well as the poopers. I planned on getting a set for my weber gasser this summer, but seeing as I'm likely going to end up with the 1050, I'll likely end up selling the gasser along with my 18 wsm, PBC, and 22 weber kettle. This will open up space on my small front porch and leave me with the 22 WSM, 26 weber kettle and 1050. Depending on how the 1050 performs the 26 and wsm might end up going away as well.


----------



## negolien

Yes, different things...I didn't like the split grates on the upper two stations so I got 2 grates from Jose on the MB560 fb page.


----------



## greggj

This thing looks great.  I saw it at my local Sams Club.  I was torn between this and a Weber Performer Deluxe.  I almost pulled the trigger but ended up with the Performer.  I am Looking forward to hearing folk's thoughts once they fire it up, it sure is impressive to see.


----------



## negolien

greggj said:


> This thing looks great.  I saw it at my local Sams Club.  I was torn between this and a Weber Performer Deluxe.  I almost pulled the trigger but ended up with the Performer.  I am Looking forward to hearing folk's thoughts once they fire it up, it sure is impressive to see.



let us know how u like the performer and what new recipes ur using


----------



## greggj

Will do.  I ordered a vortex and it should be here this weekend. Hope to have some grill time this weekend.  I started a thread, to not derail this one.


----------



## randyrayd

Just picked mine up and plan on seasoning it today.  I will cook something this weekend and I'm like a kid at Christmas.


----------



## randyrayd

Welp, I was late on seasoning, but got it done today.  A couple of questions that I can't find in this thread:
1. How darn long does this thing take to shut down so you can cover it?  I slathered grates and box with oil and ran it for 400* for 30 min. and then again (after cool down as directed in manual) for 350* but increased the time to 1 hr., just because.  I went to Mass and looked inside and thought I should burn off excess oil since I probably over-applied, and began to start the coals again, but as soon as I opened some doors, it started smoking again before I went to re-light. 

Since I'm in the choir and practice before Mass, I was gone over 3 1/2 hours, but there were still coals hot enough to start cooking even without re-lighting. 
2.  (Rhetorical question here) Since apparently I'm slow (short bus slow), how many times does it take until I learn to remove both baffles, or whatever they are called, so this thing can properly get hit to the cooking area? 

Tolerance for my ineptitude will be greatly appreciated in answers for the last question.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I've not seen a specific time it will stay hot. I would not bother covering it until the next day...JJ


----------



## ross77

It does take awhile to cool down. Make sure you put the slides in right way after powering off. Also, empty the ash bucket as it holds residual heat.
It will take you 4-5 times to remember to pull the slides.

I usually cover mine before bed after shutting it down around 6pm. So I’d estimate 5 hours just to be safe.


----------



## Will Squared

Rhetorical answer... as long as it takes.

I was doing a Dry ( extended time @ low temp - 160') one night and shutting it down. I forgot to put in the slides but had it turned off. When I came out in the morning there were still coals and the stack had only gone down about 2". The coals were kept alive with only the draft through the 3" ports on the Fire Zone !
The 560 will shut down immediately when you turn it off and put in the slides. 
The whole unit might need some time to cool off before you put the cover on, though.

...hope that helps...


----------



## Davefortier

Want to buy one of these but my masterbuilt electric has given me problems with the computers. Anyone have any issues with this unit? I wonder what a replacement computer would cost if this one screws up.


----------



## negolien

Davefortier said:


> Want to buy one of these but my masterbuilt electric has given me problems with the computers. Anyone have any issues with this unit? I wonder what a replacement computer would cost if this one screws up.


Not had any issues with controller nor have I heard of any yet.


----------



## Will Squared

I haven't had any trouble with the controller.

When I first got my 560 I had to contact Masterbuilt to get a gasket that was missing from the box. The Company Rep was great and sent it out that day. While I had him on the phone I asked about replacement cost for the fan and controller as they are about the only things you would need to replace. He said that the units are under warranty for a year so they really hadn't set up a replacement program for them. 

I am familiar with controllers as we make fused glass and have a glass kiln with a computer controller. Same concept.


----------



## rexster314

Davefortier said:


> Want to buy one of these but my masterbuilt electric has given me problems with the computers. Anyone have any issues with this unit? I wonder what a replacement computer would cost if this one screws up.



I have 3 MES units that I use strictly for cold smoking with the AMAZEN tubes. One of them did fritz out on me several months ago, but it's over 5 years old. The PID in the 560 is pretty solid. Only problem with the electronics is that it's squirrely with connecting with wi-fi if you're using an Android device. It pairs with bluetooth easily enough, but wi-fi is real spotty. Don't know what a replacement controller costs, I just bypassed it with a Fireboard controller and couldn't be happier. Rock solid wi-fi, complete control over the 560's fan with two more probe ports than the 560 controller.


----------



## mike243

Grill grates conduct heat , it also blocks it so when you throw food on there the fins are hotter than the heat coming up the sides. as we all know aluminum conducts heat very well and think they were offered for regular charcoal and gas grills first, unless your pellet grill has a open grate to the flames they wont work as well as cast iron that has more mass . also if you want great grill marks never flip your meat back to the same spot you just took the meat off of, you have already used the stored heat and it will take a few minutes to recoup it.


----------



## Will Squared

rexster314 said:


> complete control over the 560's fan




I went to that link and don't see where the Fireboard controls the fan.
How does that work?


----------



## Will Squared

Oh I see it. The Auxiliary  port.

You say this is a plug in application  with the 560 fan?

Okay I see the answer on the SHOP page.









						FireBoard Drive Fan Control Cable
					

Easily control the temperature of your charcoal or wood fired smoker. Plugs into the auxiliary port on your FireBoard or FireBoard 2 and designed to work with most fans! 12V power adapter included*.




www.fireboard.com





They even have a 20 CFM fan !










						Drive Blower 20CFM
					

Variable Speed 20 CFM Blower used with FireBoard Drive to maintain precise temperature control.  Additional Drive Fan Control Cable may be required, see note below for compatibility.




					www.fireboard.com


----------



## krj

Will Squared said:


> Oh I see it. The Auxiliary  port.
> 
> You say this is a plug in application  with the 560 fan?
> 
> Okay I see the answer on the SHOP page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireBoard Drive Fan Control Cable
> 
> 
> Easily control the temperature of your charcoal or wood fired smoker. Plugs into the auxiliary port on your FireBoard or FireBoard 2 and designed to work with most fans! 12V power adapter included*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fireboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They even have a 20 CFM fan !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drive Blower 20CFM
> 
> 
> Variable Speed 20 CFM Blower used with FireBoard Drive to maintain precise temperature control.  Additional Drive Fan Control Cable may be required, see note below for compatibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fireboard.com



The modification with the fireboard he's talking about still uses the existing fan, it's just controlling the fan through the fireboard controller. I have a fireboard plus a fan for my large gravity fed and it works well and I can control it from anywhere via my phone.


----------



## Will Squared

I like the sound of the 20 cfm fan.

I have always been a fan of More Horsepower !

I have gotten burn piles going with a leaf blower.


----------



## rexster314

You don't need another fan. The one on the 560 is plenty stout. It takes the Fireboard controller, the Drive cable, a cable you make yourself with a barrel connector for the Drive cable on one end and a JST plug on the other to mate with the JST plug on the Masterbuilt fan. The stock fan is a CoolCox CC12038M12D, 3000 rpm, with 109.2 cfm


----------



## Will Squared

Rex... How low will it hold?
The Masterbuilt controller will hold at 155' or 160' before showing an Error message.


----------



## rexster314

Will Squared said:


> Rex... How low will it hold?
> The Masterbuilt controller will hold at 155' or 160' before showing an Error message.


I've had a 130 deg hold for over an hour with the F/B. The M/B controller  is supposed to keep a 150 hold, but I never tried it for a long period of time.


----------



## Will Squared

I have done some long Dries (16 hours) at 160' on my 560.
It holds like a rock.


----------



## randyrayd

I finally got around to using the MGF 560.  I did something simple before a long cook to start getting used to it.   As stated earlier, I keep forgetting the pull the baffles, but at least it's taking me less time to remember.  It's probably not necessary for all the steps, for such a simple cook,  but what the heck.

Rib eyes seasoned for about 30 minutes







In the cooker with an A-MAZE-N tube for about an hour (it was a cool day).





I found some really nice Collard greens. Fresh veggies are apparently not a CORVID-19 insanity panic-buying item.





Washed, chopped and seasoned with Apple-cider vinegar, brown sugar and SPOG.





Cooked medium rare and add a baked tater smothered in butter and cheese.





	

		
			
		

		
	
I
My wife said these were the best steaks I've ever cooked.


----------



## Bearcarver

They Look Beautiful too, Randy!!
Nice Plate!!!

Bear


----------



## BBQ Newbie

randyrayd said:


> Welp, I was late on seasoning, but got it done today.  A couple of questions that I can't find in this thread:
> 1. How darn long does this thing take to shut down so you can cover it?  I slathered grates and box with oil and ran it for 400* for 30 min. and then again (after cool down as directed in manual) for 350* but increased the time to 1 hr., just because.  I went to Mass and looked inside and thought I should burn off excess oil since I probably over-applied, and began to start the coals again, but as soon as I opened some doors, it started smoking again before I went to re-light.
> 
> Since I'm in the choir and practice before Mass, I was gone over 3 1/2 hours, but there were still coals hot enough to start cooking even without re-lighting.
> 2.  (Rhetorical question here) Since apparently I'm slow (short bus slow), how many times does it take until I learn to remove both baffles, or whatever they are called, so this thing can properly get hit to the cooking area?
> 
> Tolerance for my ineptitude will be greatly appreciated in answers for the last question.
> 
> 
> View attachment 435966


I apparently ride the same bus as you do.  The second time I tried to use my MB560 it took me nearly an hour trying to get a fire started....it doesn't work well with the baffles left in and that's speaking from experience.  Some good news....I'm trying  not to make the same mistakes twice. Good luck with your MB560....I really think they're great.


----------



## deejus

I've gotten pretty good at guessing the amount of charcoal i need when searing steaks/barbecuing. I put in slightly more than need and just let it burn off at 650-700 at the end, It cools much faster that way too as once there isn't any more charcoal on the grate the bucket is typically only warm to the touch, then you can dump the coals and cover it immediately. Still working on aount needed for smoking as it can vary with temp outside. Then i never have to use the sliders, if i dont use them i can't make myself look like an idiot.


----------



## rexster314

Here's a few results from my 560 grill.


----------



## randyrayd

rexster314 said:


> Here's a few results from my 560 grill.
> 
> 
> View attachment 436388
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 436389
> View attachment 436390
> View attachment 436391
> View attachment 436392


I like the "brand" on that piece of meat (sirloin?) on the bottom right.  Everything looks tasty!


----------



## randyrayd

BBQ Newbie said:


> I apparently ride the same bus as you do.  The second time I tried to use my MB560 it took me nearly an hour trying to get a fire started....it doesn't work well with the baffles left in and that's speaking from experience.  Some good news....I'm trying  not to make the same mistakes twice. Good luck with your MB560....I really think they're great.


I've already made the same mistake three times!....but I'm catching it a lot quicker so hopefully that's over with.


----------



## randyrayd

Bearcarver said:


> They Look Beautiful too, Randy!!
> Nice Plate!!!
> 
> Bear


Thanks, Bear!  I baked an extra tater to slice and fry for breakfast, too! (Fried baked tater ala Bear).


----------



## randyrayd

deejus said:


> I've gotten pretty good at guessing the amount of charcoal i need when searing steaks/barbecuing. I put in slightly more than need and just let it burn off at 650-700 at the end, It cools much faster that way too as once there isn't any more charcoal on the grate the bucket is typically only warm to the touch, then you can dump the coals and cover it immediately. Still working on aount needed for smoking as it can vary with temp outside. Then i never have to use the sliders, if i dont use them i can't make myself look like an idiot.


Too late for me to not look stoopit!  But at least no one was around and I know y'all won't tell anyone.


----------



## Will Squared

Your secret is safe...


----------



## norevod

Hey guys I put my 560 together last night and went out this morning for the initial burn off.  The fan doesn't come on at all. Checked all the electrical connections and still nothing. Any ideas what I may be doing wrong?


----------



## Will Squared

Give Masterbuilt a call.


----------



## norevod

Will Squared said:


> Give Masterbuilt a call.


They’re on corona hiatus


----------



## rexster314

norevod said:


> Hey guys I put my 560 together last night and went out this morning for the initial burn off.  The fan doesn't come on at all. Checked all the electrical connections and still nothing. Any ideas what I may be doing wrong?



All the lid, doors closed and latched? The switches are known to stick


----------



## deejus

Mine occasionally takes a minute to kick on. It also seems to help to adjust temp as soon as you turn it on.


----------



## randyrayd

Mine didn't come on either, but Home Depot assembled it for free.  It was a crew that goes from store-to-store.  Some wires crossed.

But if you can't find anything wrong with the wires do as Will Will (Will squared  ) said.


----------



## Will Squared

You know, now that I think about it, mine didn't come on the first time either.
I had spent so much putting it together that it was a 'walk away' moment.
I usually block those memories out but my wife reminded me.
I just unplugged and plugged everything back in and then it came on.
Magic maybe.

Try double checking your connections.
Maybe magic will work for you too.


----------



## norevod

I took it back to Home Depot and exchanged for another one. Finally got a chance to fire it up today and everything worked just fine. Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## xray

I just found out about the Masterbuilt g560 and I must say I’m impressed. I want one. I’m glad I found this thread. 

I kinda wanted a pellet pooper and a weber kettle...but the 560 seems to satisfy both of those requirements. I get the convience of pellet grill with the charcoal flavor of a kettle.

It seems like this can easily replace a gas grill, especially with it coming up to temperature quickly? My POS grill only gets to about 450 so I truly never get a good sear.

Also to all the 560 owners, how do you feel about keeping it on a wood deck? I would love to do that...but if there’s an issue with ash and embers, I would wheel it out from my basement and use it in the driveway.


----------



## Bearcarver

xray said:


> I just found out about the Masterbuilt g560 and I must say I’m impressed. I want one. I’m glad I found this thread.
> 
> I kinda wanted a pellet pooper and a weber kettle...but the 560 seems to satisfy both of those requirements. I get the convience of pellet grill with the charcoal flavor of a kettle.
> 
> It seems like this can easily replace a gas grill, especially with it coming up to temperature quickly? My POS grill only gets to about 450 so I truly never get a good sear.
> 
> Also to all the 560 owners, how do you feel about keeping it on a wood deck? I would love to do that...but if there’s an issue with ash and embers, I would wheel it out from my basement and use it in the driveway.




It has impressed me for awhile!!
If I was younger & in better shape, I'd be all over this thing!!
However I would have to find a place more fireproof than my front porch, where my MES40 is.

Bear


----------



## randyrayd

xray said:


> I just found out about the Masterbuilt g560 and I must say I’m impressed. I want one. I’m glad I found this thread.
> 
> I kinda wanted a pellet pooper and a weber kettle...but the 560 seems to satisfy both of those requirements. I get the convience of pellet grill with the charcoal flavor of a kettle.
> 
> It seems like this can easily replace a gas grill, especially with it coming up to temperature quickly? My POS grill only gets to about 450 so I truly never get a good sear.
> 
> Also to all the 560 owners, how do you feel about keeping it on a wood deck? I would love to do that...but if there’s an issue with ash and embers, I would wheel it out from my basement and use it in the driveway.


I haven't had any issue with falling ash or embers.  The ash pan is in a compartment that has a sealed door.  I've had a little grease seep out from the cook area but nothing that would start a fire.


----------



## negolien

xray said:


> I just found out about the Masterbuilt g560 and I must say I’m impressed. I want one. I’m glad I found this thread.
> 
> I kinda wanted a pellet pooper and a weber kettle...but the 560 seems to satisfy both of those requirements. I get the convience of pellet grill with the charcoal flavor of a kettle.
> 
> It seems like this can easily replace a gas grill, especially with it coming up to temperature quickly? My POS grill only gets to about 450 so I truly never get a good sear.
> 
> Also to all the 560 owners, how do you feel about keeping it on a wood deck? I would love to do that...but if there’s an issue with ash and embers, I would wheel it out from my basement and use it in the driveway.



I have had 0 issues and live on 2nd floor of apartment under pine trees sooo..just saying I would be more worried with a regular charcoal grill as you usually have an open flame going for a while with no vertical cover. My 560 has had no 'flame up" issues....and I have cooked 7 lb dino ribs, chicken and steaks galore so far. Yes I do clean it every couple of cooks depending on what i' am cooking more fat = less time between cleans. I use a metal buck with a metal lid sitting on a metal and glass table for ashes btw.


----------



## xray

Bearcarver said:


> It has impressed me for awhile!!
> If I was younger & in better shape, I'd be all over this thing!!
> However I would have to find a place more fireproof than my front porch, where my MES40 is.
> 
> Bear





randyrayd said:


> I haven't had any issue with falling ash or embers.  The ash pan is in a compartment that has a sealed door.  I've had a little grease seep out from the cook area but nothing that would start a fire.



Thanks for the input. Here’s where I keep my gasser, it’s on an open deck.







It’s well open and ventilated. I was worried more along the lines of a weber kettle with the ash plate underneath. I would never want that on my deck. As for convience, that’s right outside my kitchen. I’d hate to have to go up and down stairs to my driveway.

Bear, I kinda am all over this grill. Still have some youth and health left. I’ve been bugging the wife already about it but I’ll wait until the whole pandemic blows over before buying.


----------



## xray

negolien said:


> I have had 0 issues and live on 2nd floor of apartment under pine trees sooo..just saying I would be more worried with a regular charcoal grill as you usually have an open flame going for a while with no vertical cover. My 560 has had no 'flame up" issues....and I have cooked 7 lb dino ribs, chicken and steaks galore so far. Yes I do clean it every couple of cooks depending on what i' am cooking more fat = less time between cleans. I use a metal buck with a metal lid sitting on a metal and glass table for ashes btw.



I think I have it in my head already that I’m gonna buy this once we’re on the right side of this pandemic. It just checks all my boxes. I have a metal garbage can I use for my offset ashes. I keep my smokers in my basement when not in use. I would love to have this on the deck and just keep it covered.


----------



## randyrayd

xray said:


> I think I have it in my head already that I’m gonna buy this once we’re on the right side of this pandemic. It just checks all my boxes. I have a metal garbage can I use for my offset ashes. I keep my smokers in my basement when not in use. I would love to have this on the deck and just keep it covered.


The cover is heavy duty canvas, so I think there shouldn't be any reason you couldn't keep it on the deck, covered.


----------



## rexster314

Mine's on a wooden deck also. 0 problems with ash or embers.


----------



## huntfishdad

First post.  I don't have one of these yet.  Hopefully soon.  
What are the dimensions of the two main grill grates?


----------



## Will Squared

huntfishdad said:


> First post.  I don't have one of these yet.  Hopefully soon.
> What are the dimensions of the two main grill grates?



2 grates - 11" wide/ 14 1/2" deep.

And they sear a cool "M" in your meat.

The grills of the grate have a triangle cross section.
The flat side is labeled 'sear'.
The pointed side is labeled 'smoke'.

I love my 560 !

You won't regret it.


----------



## mike243

I reckon I am spoiled, my Weber performer has a ash catch can mounted on the bottom so no mess hitting the floor or deck, still looking for info on the bigger size and time table it will hit the market and the price. the grates /cooking area are pretty small imo.


----------



## ross77

The MB has a sealed charcoal hopper with an ash bin. The 560 has been plenty big for my family of four but if you need to cook more than 6 pork butts it’s not for you. The larger model had been released to independent dealers but not sure why it’s not on the MB website. The MB Fan Facebook group already has pictures and videos of it in action.


----------



## Duffman56

Hi guys,  first time poster.  New to the forum, but really like what I've seen so far, seems like a good group.  

Love the idea of this grill, and sounds like you guys are all happy with it, too.  

Currently have a (beginner econo model) Smoke Hollow upright electric smoker I use for pork butts, ribs, bacon-wrapped chicken thighs, etc.  Also have a Char-Broil side-by-side propane-charcoal grill.  I mainly use the gas just for burgers/brats, the charcoal mostly for kabobs and steaks.  I love the flavor I get from adding chunks of wood to the charcoal and cooking low and slow, then searing right over the coals at the end.  

This grill seems like the best of all three worlds, thinking it could replace all three of my outdoor cooking options.  I do have some concerns about using it for burgers, though.  I love how I can fire up the propane grill and have hot cheese burgers in no time.  I'm not sure how much it actually costs each time I use it, but I'd say with how long a propane tank lasts, it's very inexpensive.  

Sounds like somehow this grill can get very hot very fast, even though it's cooking with charcoal.  I love the flavor from Cowboy brand lump charcoal, which is about $18/20 lb bag, but I might switch to something cheaper if it were my only fuel source.  

How much charcoal does this grill use for a quick cook like burgers?  Is the expense of always cooking with charcoal adding up for you guys?  What kinds of charcoal do you guys use if you're concerned with the cost?  Thanks to all for your input, look forward to hearing what you guys think.


----------



## randyrayd

Welcome to The Forum huntfishdad and Duffman56. The MDGF 560 is the consummate cooker in my opinion as far as versatility. Other cookers, stick, gasser, electric or kettle/drum have their strengths, but this is the best mix of all in my opinion. This thing will be up to burger cooking temps before your charcoal chimney has completely lit.

It may use a bit more charcoal, but the flavor over gas is worth it. I have natural gas stubbed out on my deck but you no longer have a gasser because of the lack of flavor.


----------



## negolien

mike243 said:


> I reckon I am spoiled, my Weber performer has a ash catch can mounted on the bottom so no mess hitting the floor or deck, still looking for info on the bigger size and time table it will hit the market and the price. the grates /cooking area are pretty small imo.



  560 big enough to cook 7 racks of ribs lol  just sayin. The ash bin is sealed not sure how people have stuff falling out I call bs /shrug.

Charcoal is a little more expensive I use a 12 bag every 3 cooks probably maybe little less. I usually cook for a few hours like 6 and do burn offs before and after


----------



## chef jimmyj

ross77 said:


> The MB has a sealed charcoal hopper with an ash bin. The 560 has been plenty big for my family of four but if you need to cook more than 6 pork butts it’s not for you. The larger model had been released to independent dealers but not sure why it’s not on the MB website. The MB Fan Facebook group already has pictures and videos of it in action.



I thought it sounded small. 22"×14" is not very big. I cook 12-6oz Burgers or 6 Beef Rib Steaks at a time.  Will it meet my need?...JJ


----------



## nomad_archer

chef jimmyj said:


> I thought it sounded small. 22"×14" is not very big. I cook 12-6oz Burgers or 6 Beef Rib Steaks at a time.  Will it meet my need?...JJ



The new 1050 is out.  Reports are the cook area is 28x18 with 3 usable cooking racks.


----------



## mike243

Reckon I'm in a holding pattern a little longer, $400 to fix the truck yesterday


----------



## ross77

chef jimmyj said:


> I thought it sounded small. 22"×14" is not very big. I cook 12-6oz Burgers or 6 Beef Rib Steaks at a time.  Will it meet my need?...JJ


12 burgers easy.


----------



## chapper

I got rid of my Masterbuilt propane smoker a few years ago and have been debating about getting a pellet grill to replace since then.  There are so many options and price points out there.  I seriously debated about buying a rec tec, but didn't want to spend a $1,000 on a grill.  After looking at the reviews and comments on multiple forums, the 560 interested me.  The local fleet farm had a 10% off sale, so I picked it up at $450....  Assembled and seasoned it yesterday and I'm ready to cook today.... A couple of initial thoughts, much of this has been discussed in previous posts.

1. I'm a pretty handy guy, assembly took me about 2 1/2 hours; there are a lot of parts to assemble.  The biggest pain was attaching the handle.  I tried attaching it by myself and dropped 3 screws inside the cover, luckily I was able to get 2 of the screws out.  When you attach the handle, a second set of hands would be helpful.
2. I had a heck of a time trying to light the charcoal using crumpled up paper (it was a bit windy yesterday), so I bought some tumbleweed fire starter at wallyworld and it started right up. 
3. For a charcoal fueled grill, I'm amazed at how well it held it's temp.  I was within +/- 5 degrees of the target all day.  Even when I opened the door, it was very quick to get back to the target temperature.  Once you have it going, it reaches high temps quickly.  I'm curious to see if I'll get the same result with food on it.  I'm guessing I will.....
4. I was using an Iphone and didn't have any issues connecting; however, I didn't have a chance to use the app., so the jury is still out on that....

Now on to cooking food!!!


----------



## rexster314

chapper said:


> I got rid of my Masterbuilt propane smoker a few years ago and have been debating about getting a pellet grill to replace since then.  There are so many options and price points out there.  I seriously debated about buying a rec tec, but didn't want to spend a $1,000 on a grill.  After looking at the reviews and comments on multiple forums, the 560 interested me.  The local fleet farm had a 10% off sale, so I picked it up at $450....  Assembled and seasoned it yesterday and I'm ready to cook today.... A couple of initial thoughts, much of this has been discussed in previous posts.
> 
> 1. I'm a pretty handy guy, assembly took me about 2 1/2 hours; there are a lot of parts to assemble.  The biggest pain was attaching the handle.  I tried attaching it by myself and dropped 3 screws inside the cover, luckily I was able to get 2 of the screws out.  When you attach the handle, a second set of hands would be helpful.
> 2. I had a heck of a time trying to light the charcoal using crumpled up paper (it was a bit windy yesterday), so I bought some tumbleweed fire starter at wallyworld and it started right up.
> 3. For a charcoal fueled grill, I'm amazed at how well it held it's temp.  I was within +/- 5 degrees of the target all day.  Even when I opened the door, it was very quick to get back to the target temperature.  Once you have it going, it reaches high temps quickly.  I'm curious to see if I'll get the same result with food on it.  I'm guessing I will.....
> 4. I was using an Iphone and didn't have any issues connecting; however, I didn't have a chance to use the app., so the jury is still out on that....
> 
> Now on to cooking food!!!



Just remember, each time you open a lid or door to the grill, if you're using the app, you MUST press the connect button at the bottom of the control panel. When you open it up, the app will disconnect


----------



## Will Squared

chapper said:


> 1. I'm a pretty handy guy, assembly took me about 2 1/2 hours; there are a lot of parts to assemble. The biggest pain was attaching the handle. I tried attaching it by myself and dropped 3 screws inside the cover, luckily I was able to get 2 of the screws out. When you attach the handle, a second set of hands would be helpful.




Me too.
My wife had to help me with the handle.
She has smaller fingers too and got the screw out of the lid.

I cold smoked some cheese this morning in my 560.

Sliced med cheddar.
Apple pellets in smoke tube.
20 minutes each side.

Now the hard part... 
the one week wait.


----------



## kilroy

Interesting...........I wish they would outlaw them cheap plastic wheels, they have always been the weak link for me. I like the fact that you can bump up the temp so fast.


----------



## huntfishdad

I'm not sure what's happening, but I can't seem to locate the 560 or the larger one.  
Ace Hardware is out of stock till late April/ May (while they are still offering free assembly and free delivery).
Can't get WalMart to answer the phone in lawn and garden (online shows they have them in stock). But that turns out to be not true, 80% of the time.  
Amazon is showing these at over $600 each. AND, not available till mid April to mid May. 
If I purchase at MasterBuilt website, I'm going to pay $50 shipping and I can't tell if they are even in stock or when it would ship.
Suggestions anyone?   Thanks.


----------



## deejus

kilroy said:


> Interesting...........I wish they would outlaw them cheap plastic wheels, they have always been the weak link for me. I like the fact that you can bump up the temp so fast.


The wheels on the 560 aren't the cheap plastic ones that end up getting a flat spot. Also solid axle on it instead of a tube, was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## nomad_archer

H
 huntfishdad
 Keystone BBQ supply is offering free shipping and a bag of charcoal on the 1050.









						Keystone Barbecue Supply
					

Keystone Barbecue Supply, Intercourse, Pennsylvania. 473 likes. Keystone Barbecue is a premier Amish owned family barbecue and accessories shop. Located in the heart of Lancaster, PA our mission is...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## jlrichar

I got my 1050 last Friday from The BBQ HQ.  Got it setup and cooked some chicken on.   I posted a bit about it on another forum.   So far loving this thing. It’s really easy to use, but it’s also got a learning curve to get the best results. Looking forward to a lot of cooking on this thing.


----------



## Will Squared

jlrichar said:


> I got my 1050 last Friday from The BBQ HQ.  Got it setup and cooked some chicken on.   I posted a bit about it on another forum.   So far loving this thing. It’s really easy to use, but it’s also got a learning curve to get the best results. Looking forward to a lot of cooking on this thing.



Gotta see some pics !
Did some thighs on my 560 today...
LOVE IT !


----------



## jlrichar

Will Squared said:


> Gotta see some pics !
> Did some thighs on my 560 today...
> LOVE IT !
> [/



Click on the link in my post above (it’s in the word forum). I also did a walkthrough and time lapse of the build and posted here:
https://thegalavantinggastronome.com/reviews/


----------



## Will Squared

jlrichar said:


> Click on the link in my post above (it’s in the word forum). I also did a walkthrough and time lapse of the build and posted here:
> https://thegalavantinggastronome.com/reviews/




I like the way you work.
I could have used a couple of guys like you on my Crew.


----------



## negolien

double post sry


----------



## negolien

negolien said:


> Ross is right..LOL dude you can cook 7 racks of ribs horizontally how is that not a decent size? Some spoiled people on this planet just saying.. racks are 22x 14 yes but that's times 3 not a single 22x14. Now I get that alof of straight smokers tend to be huge. The point of this grill was to be a catch all for people that wanted to smoke AND grill it's also meant to be at a substantially lower price point than other decent smokers..people tend to forget that I think.


----------



## 4x15mph

The 560 is legitimate and can easily cook 12 burgers with the 3 racks but I wouldn't say this grill/smoker's the #1 choice for hamburgers.  I wouldn't want the fat on the heat manifold and additional cleaning so I would personally pull out the Weber Kettle for those cooks.  

The 2 top racks on the MB 560 are half racks so you would want to buy additional full size racks.  The larger grill, the 1060, is also available now.  For my family and personal use, the 560 is plenty big and going to be more efficient than the larger version but I know some need a larger grill.  If I was cooking that much, I think I would be looking at other options like barrels, professional models, etc.

You will have a hard time getting the 560 or the larger 1050 version although there are BBQ sites that have inventory.

I have done brisket, dry aged prime ribeyes and NY strip, smoked pasta, smoked salmon, etc.  This has been a great distraction in quarantine


----------



## Duffman56

4x15mph said:


> The 560 is legitimate and can easily cook 12 burgers with the 3 racks but I wouldn't say this grill/smoker's the #1 choice for hamburgers.  I wouldn't want the fat on the heat manifold and additional cleaning so I would personally pull out the Weber Kettle for those cooks.



I was hoping to use it to replace my smoker and charcoal/gas grill combo.  I was originally worried about how much charcoal it would use for quickly cooking some burgers, but hadn’t thought about all the grease going to the heat manifold...  Would cooking the burgers on one of the upper racks with a grease pan on the bottom rack solve the issue?


----------



## deejus

For burgers i put a cast iron griddle on the  bottom rack, works great for that.


----------



## ross77

No issues with burgers so far. The manifold is easy to clean. Certainly a quicker startup than a kettle isn’t it?


----------



## negolien

Duffman56 said:


> I was hoping to use it to replace my smoker and charcoal/gas grill combo.  I was originally worried about how much charcoal it would use for quickly cooking some burgers, but hadn’t thought about all the grease going to the heat manifold...  Would cooking the burgers on one of the upper racks with a grease pan on the bottom rack solve the issue?



Seriously grease isn't an issue on a single cook really. I have done a almost 7 pound waygu shortrib rack on lower along with rib eyes, eye rounds, meatloaf. As with anything if you GRILL u must watch for flare ups if you are smoking really it isn't an issue.


----------



## ross77

I haven’t had an issue with temps below 350. High heat grilling requires a little more attention.


----------



## deejus

I haven't had an issues with grease fires but I always Turn it up to 600-700 after any cook to make sure anything on the manifold or grates is completely burned off. I leave it that way for about 10 mins, i take the meat off, turn it up and take the food inside and prep, once done plating or whatever i go back out and turn it off and slide in the slides if there is any charcoal left.


----------



## huntfishdad

deejus said:


> I haven't had an issues with grease fires but I always Turn it up to 600-700 after any cook to make sure anything on the manifold or grates is completely burned off. I leave it that way for about 10 mins, i take the meat off, turn it up and take the food inside and prep, once done plating or whatever i go back out and turn it off and slide in the slides if there is any charcoal left.


Do you all wrap the manifold/tube, drip trap and grease cup with heavy foil?


----------



## Will Squared

I haven't had any problem with any uncontrolled fire. The Unit is pretty 'bullet proof'.
I covered all of the lower parts with foil, including the manifold. 
To tell you the truth I haven't changed the foil. It burns pretty clean. 
Whatever has fallen onto the foiled manifold has carbonized... might become an art project. lol.
The foil that is on the drip pan is almost spotless.
I have been using my 560 almost every day.
Great distraction during Quarantine. 

Today... more chicken thighs and maybe grill/smoke some Fuji apples to experiment... thinking smoked apple sauce.


----------



## jlrichar

On my 1050 I foiled the manifold, and the drip tray.  That said when I cooked two chickens (broken down) @ 425 I had to manage a flare up--which is expected, but I had a pretty easy time of clean up.  What was surprising was the amount of grease in the lowest drip pan after the cook.  Normally for chicken there is not that much that makes it to the catch can in my other cookers.  For things like brisket, butt, or ribs sure, but not normally for chicken.  I think that is a testament to how well this thing cooks.  On my gas grill all of that fat would have been vaporized and flavored the meat (not ideal).  I still have a lot to learn about this, but so far I am excited that it seems to be able to cook at high temp--with no waiting after opening the lid, and gets crispy chicken that is not black or sooty--without the need for drip trays.  I can still make better chicken on the Akorn, but it is a ton more effort, and I need to do it in batches for my family size.   I expect to get better with the 1050.  Next cook is fajitas!


----------



## huntfishdad

deejus said:


> For burgers i put a cast iron griddle on the  bottom rack, works great for that.


So you cook them in the upper rack the whole cook? Or then move the skillet and move them to the bottom grates to char them up just before done?


----------



## BBQ Newbie

huntfishdad said:


> I'm not sure what's happening, but I can't seem to locate the 560 or the larger one.
> Ace Hardware is out of stock till late April/ May (while they are still offering free assembly and free delivery).
> Can't get WalMart to answer the phone in lawn and garden (online shows they have them in stock). But that turns out to be not true, 80% of the time.
> Amazon is showing these at over $600 each. AND, not available till mid April to mid May.
> If I purchase at MasterBuilt website, I'm going to pay $50 shipping and I can't tell if they are even in stock or when it would ship.
> Suggestions anyone?   Thanks.


I purchased mine at Home Depot....have you tried them?


----------



## jlrichar

Looks like both the 560 and 1050 are in available here--though the 1050 is now sold out until May.  This is where I got my 1050 from.  Seems to include free shipping (though I picked mine up since they are 30 min from me.)

https://thebbqhq.com/collections/masterbuilt/products/masterbuilt-gravity-series-560

https://thebbqhq.com/collections/masterbuilt/products/masterbuilt-gravityfed-series-1050


----------



## Will Squared

huntfishdad said:


> So you cook them in the upper rack the whole cook? Or then move the skillet and move them to the bottom grates to char them up just before done?



Just keep the griddle (or skillet) on the bottom grates.
The cast iron acts as a heat sink.

I have thought about the thermal effects of placing the griddle on the middle or top racks. 
I have used my stainless pans and noticed the heat and cooler pockets in the chamber... 
a pan on the top can intensify the smoke above the exhaust. 
That is a factor to control.

Hmmm...


----------



## 4x15mph

huntfishdad said:


> Do you all wrap the manifold/tube, drip trap and grease cup with heavy foil?



I have not wrapped but some take better care than I do -


----------



## 4x15mph

Duffman56 said:


> I was hoping to use it to replace my smoker and charcoal/gas grill combo.  I was originally worried about how much charcoal it would use for quickly cooking some burgers, but hadn’t thought about all the grease going to the heat manifold...  Would cooking the burgers on one of the upper racks with a grease pan on the bottom rack solve the issue?



I think the 560 replaces any smoker/charcoal combo.  I would not compare it with the ease of gas so I keep our Weber Gas in the rotation, especially for my college kids that don't have time for the 560 or the Weber Kettle.  They appreciate both and let me operate those


----------



## deejus

huntfishdad said:


> So you cook them in the upper rack the whole cook? Or then move the skillet and move them to the bottom grates to char them up just before done?


I have the Cast iron Griddle (its not really a skillet its a large flat top essentially, but it does have a indention for the grease to run in) and I cook it on there the whole time.  I make balls of hamburger meat and then smash them onto the griddle with a large spatula. it sears it nicely. but as the burgers take the heat away from the griddle they dont burn and can continue to cook on the griddle. if I have some that cook inconsistantly i move them to an upper rack while the rest are finishing up, this allos the grease to still drip on the griddle so doesn't mess with the manifold much. Its similar to This.


----------



## 4x15mph

deejus said:


> I have the Cast iron Griddle (its not really a skillet its a large flat top essentially, but it does have a indention for the grease to run in) and I cook it on there the whole time. .



Best way to cook burgers IMO.  Smashburger.  A cast iron and an iron weight over top of the burger also works well


----------



## huntfishdad

deejus said:


> I have the Cast iron Griddle (its not really a skillet its a large flat top essentially, but it does have a indention for the grease to run in) and I cook it on there the whole time.  I make balls of hamburger meat and then smash them onto the griddle with a large spatula. it sears it nicely. but as the burgers take the heat away from the griddle they dont burn and can continue to cook on the griddle. if I have some that cook inconsistantly i move them to an upper rack while the rest are finishing up, this allos the grease to still drip on the griddle so doesn't mess with the manifold much. Its similar to This.


Thanks.  I  have one just like that.  My 1050 is on order!!  David w/ Keystone BBQ Supply was a big help.


----------



## Will Squared

deejus said:


> . Its similar to This.



I notice that these are out of stock.
Probably because everyone is grilling now in Quarantine. lol.

I have one of those and they fit nicely in the 560 but my Wife says it is "Kitchen ONLY".
I just pulled an old griddle out of the pickle tank and got one coat of Grape Seed Oil on it last night.
It is that size but half and half- one side has grill bars at a 45' angle... one side is griddle.
Cant wait to get a few more coats on it and give it a trial run.

Masterbuilt really came up with a nice design...
Genius in its simplicity.


----------



## Will Squared

huntfishdad said:


> Do you all wrap the manifold/tube, drip trap and grease cup with heavy foil?



I wrapped my manifold, drip tray, and grease cup with heavy foil.

I'm just that way.

It hasn't gotten gunked up enough to change yet and I have used it probably 30 times or so.

The manifold is looking interesting though.


----------



## donsell

I apologize if this has  been talked about already, but I'm wondering if 3rd party temp probes work with the MBGF?  

I have a 1050 on order and have other probes on hand.  It'd be great if I didn't have to purchase more $20 probes.


----------



## Will Squared

I ran into this situation.
I bought a set of probes from Walmart and when I brought them home realized that they were too small. Probes come in two sizes of jacks. The 560 jack is the large one. I have several temp units and they all use the small probe.


----------



## gary s

Nice !!

Gary


----------



## rexster314

donsell said:


> I apologize if this has  been talked about already, but I'm wondering if 3rd party temp probes work with the MBGF?
> 
> I have a 1050 on order and have other probes on hand.  It'd be great if I didn't have to purchase more $20 probes.



Don't waste your time. I went through 3 different brands from Amazon when I got my 560 in January, plus the Thermoworks probes I already had. They're proprietary in some manner, whether the polarity is reversed or something else.


----------



## donsell

rexster314 said:


> Don't waste your time. I went through 3 different brands from Amazon when I got my 560 in January, plus the Thermoworks probes I already had. They're proprietary in some manner, whether the polarity is reversed or something else.



That's unfortunate.  Comments on their website makes it sound like they're fragile too.


----------



## huntfishdad

Maybe I missed this earlier in this thread.   How about doing pizza on this grill? Using a pizza stone? (how well does that clean up?)  Metal/perforated pizza pan?
It'll be at least a week till my unit ships.   Can't hardly wait.


----------



## negolien

donsell said:


> That's unfortunate.  Comments on their website makes it sound like they're fragile too.



I have not had issue YET...But I have fried some thermo's from the s8 I have trying to keep a separate grill temp probe LOL. No big really I ain't paying 20+ bucks for 2 probes from MB so I' am good ftm. If they were cheaper i would snap some up though


----------



## Will Squared

When I took the 560 up to sear temps the stand alone temp gauge maxed out whereas the Masterbuilt


huntfishdad said:


> Maybe I missed this earlier in this thread.   How about doing pizza on this grill? Using a pizza stone? (how well does that clean up?)  Metal/perforated pizza pan?
> It'll be at least a week till my unit ships.   Can't hardly wait.


This is what I have in my Wish List...


----------



## Will Squared

negolien said:


> I have not had issue YET...But I have fried some thermo's from the s8 I have trying to keep a separate grill temp probe LOL. No big really I ain't paying 20+ bucks for 2 probes from MB so I' am good ftm. If they were cheaper i would snap some up though



I just use multiple standalone temp gauges that I already have.


----------



## rexster314

huntfishdad said:


> Maybe I missed this earlier in this thread.   How about doing pizza on this grill? Using a pizza stone? (how well does that clean up?)  Metal/perforated pizza pan?
> It'll be at least a week till my unit ships.   Can't hardly wait.



The grill does pizza perfectly. Either a stone (preheated) or directly on the grates


----------



## Jriosa

Newbie here. Seriously  wanting to replace my Weber kettle. In North Idaho it takes way to long for grilling recipes with my work schedule, and at fringe sessions can be difficult to hold smoking temps. A couple questions I haven't seen answered. For a lot of my pork smoked recipes I used Apple or pecan chips. How do you use chunks in this model? Dry, soaked, in the hopper?
Any recommended brands of lump hardwood. Cowboy is really available here, but beyond that choices are limited. I am not adverse to Web orders for quality products. Anyone using briquettes as a preference and if so why?


----------



## 4x15mph

donsell said:


> I apologize if this has  been talked about already, but I'm wondering if 3rd party temp probes work with the MBGF?
> 
> I have a 1050 on order and have other probes on hand.  It'd be great if I didn't have to purchase more $20 probes.



I havent heard of any probes that fit.  I have a lot of different one's and none of them fit


----------



## 4x15mph

huntfishdad said:


> Maybe I missed this earlier in this thread.   How about doing pizza on this grill? Using a pizza stone? (how well does that clean up?)  Metal/perforated pizza pan?
> It'll be at least a week till my unit ships.   Can't hardly wait.



Great pizza but honestly I also have great pizza on the Weber Kettle.  Here is my recent MB 560 Pizza


----------



## negolien

Jriosa said:


> Newbie here. Seriously  wanting to replace my Weber kettle. In North Idaho it takes way to long for grilling recipes with my work schedule, and at fringe sessions can be difficult to hold smoking temps. A couple questions I haven't seen answered. For a lot of my pork smoked recipes I used Apple or pecan chips. How do you use chunks in this model? Dry, soaked, in the hopper?
> Any recommended brands of lump hardwood. Cowboy is really available here, but beyond that choices are limited. I am not adverse to Web orders for quality products. Anyone using briquettes as a preference and if so why?



Chunks non soaked in ash pan. U can use a tube with pellets or soaked chips in the grilling area if u feel u need more smoke. Charcoal is whatever ur comfortable with Safeway and Walmart have ok stuff. Cowboys is ok if u got it. I wouldn't order online to expensive for shipping imho.


----------



## mike243

never use soaked wood, your not doing your self any good putting wet wood on, it produces white smoke folks hate lol  , it just slows down the smoke production


----------



## rexster314

When I'm doing a brisket or other large piece of meat, I make layers of wood chunks and BB Char Logs in the hopper, and larger chunks in the ash catcher. That way there's always a constant stream of smoke, with some heavier smoke from the ash catcher


----------



## ososmokeshack

For the people that have this, would you recommend this or another option for the same price point? Read through this thread and it seems like people are relatively happy with these if it’s not damaged in shipping.


----------



## Will Squared

ososmokeshack said:


> For the people that have this, would you recommend this or another option for the same price point? Read through this thread and it seems like people are relatively happy with these if it’s not damaged in shipping.



My wife and I started researching smokers in December. We had gotten a lot of Salmon and were curious. Everyone we talked to said Kraeger, Kraeger., Kraeger, so I started there.
Reviews said that some folks were having trouble with the screw motors, there could be jamming, and problems with the controllers.
So I looked at 'Best Reviews'.
The Gravity560 had some high ratings so I looked at it. It seemed simple enough... not a lot of moving parts to go hay wire.
I was at our Walmart and saw one in a box. Told my wife when I got home and we decided to go get it.
I was putting it together and found that it was missing the gasket that goes next to the fire box !
I got on the phone and contacted an Associate at Masterbuilt.
I was impressed with the service, they got it in the mail that day ! The people at Masterbuilt are good folks. If anything went wrong they would be right on it.
The 560 is a game changer.
They brought smokers up to a new level.

Get the 560 or the 1060 and you will not regret it.

My $.02.


----------



## ososmokeshack

Will Squared said:


> My wife and I started researching smokers in December. We had gotten a lot of Salmon and were curious. Everyone we talked to said Kraeger, Kraeger., Kraeger, so I started there.
> Reviews said that some folks were having trouble with the screw motors, there could be jamming, and problems with the controllers.
> So I looked at 'Best Reviews'.
> The Gravity560 had some high ratings so I looked at it. It seemed simple enough... not a lot of moving parts to go hay wire.
> I was at our Walmart and saw one in a box. Told my wife when I got home and we decided to go get it.
> I was putting it together and found that it was missing the gasket that goes next to the fire box !
> I got on the phone and contacted an Associate at Masterbuilt.
> I was impressed with the service, they got it in the mail that day ! The people at Masterbuilt are good folks. If anything went wrong they would be right on it.
> The 560 is a game changer.
> They brought smokers up to a new level.
> 
> Get the 560 or the 1060 and you will not regret it.
> 
> My $.02.



Good to hear. Thanks for the info.


----------



## mike243

Guys I frequent several sights in the effort to learn, I snatched a picture that is ugly and I will hold off on the 560. I will post it and you can blow it up, rotted/burned out on 2-3 sides at the bottom of the feed chute,


----------



## mike243

Now that said, it looks like another grate has been added at the bottom to keep charcoal from falling thru before its burned up,might that have allowed too much heat in that area? I suspect most of the pit builders could answer that and probably say metal is too thin in this area to last very long when grilling with high temps. I don't like the chances either way .


----------



## negolien

mike243 said:


> Guys I frequent several sights in the effort to learn, I snatched a picture that is ugly and I will hold off on the 560. I will post it and you can blow it up, rotted/burned out on 2-3 sides at the bottom of the feed chute,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 440006


Old news thanks though we 560 owners by about 98% are extremely happy with them. As as side note next time I run dry  I will photo my chute which has 0 defects.


----------



## donsell

I think what you're seeing as another grate is the bottom of the ash bucket.


----------



## rexster314

It's an established fact by John McLemore from Masterbuilt that the lower portion where the fire is has sacrificial metal plates that are there to hold the "fire brick" in the chimney during shipping. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## deejus

yeah that "insulation" as some people call it is not fiberglass, its a hard refractory firebrick same as used in pizza ovens. People up in arms about it occasionally but if they ever eat those brick fired pizzas, its the same thing. Just looking for something to get butt hurt about.


----------



## Remus

I followed instructions and seasoned grill and then did  my first cook this weekend with reverse seared some steaks. I used Fogo Premium Lump Charcoal for fuel. I noticed there is a strong chemical smell to the smoke and then it got on the meat. The smell is like when you burn the charcoal for first time. I'm wondering if this is an issue with gravity smokers. If you think about it, new charcoal is burning throughout your cook. That initial chemical smell only has one place to go. Anyone else have any issues with chemical smell?


----------



## kjmiller1984

Been trying to do some research on this grill/smoker. Most of the videos on youtube are steaks/burgers etc etc. How does it smoke? I currently have a weber kettle, wsm and a weber silver b. Would love to be able to condense down to 1 maybe 2 devices.


----------



## deejus

Remus said:


> I followed instructions and seasoned grill and then did  my first cook this weekend with reverse seared some steaks. I used Fogo Premium Lump Charcoal for fuel. I noticed there is a strong chemical smell to the smoke and then it got on the meat. The smell is like when you burn the charcoal for first time. I'm wondering if this is an issue with gravity smokers. If you think about it, new charcoal is burning throughout your cook. That initial chemical smell only has one place to go. Anyone else have any issues with chemical smell?


I haven't had that problem. I do burn it higher than target temp at first to make sure i get a good bed of coals set. Normally get it to 350 for about 5 mins then turn it down and let it come to temp befor e the meat gets put on. I only ever see light blue smoke once I do that. For higher temp stuff i don't really get much smoke at all (I'm talking 550-650+)


----------



## Will Squared

kjmiller1984 said:


> Been trying to do some research on this grill/smoker. Most of the videos on youtube are steaks/burgers etc etc. How does it smoke? I currently have a weber kettle, wsm and a weber silver b. Would love to be able to condense down to 1 maybe 2 devices.


The stack of fuel is above the fire zone. The fan blows up through the fire zone, turns, and goes into the manifold of the cook area. Coals fall through a grate under the burning fuel and falls into an ash bucket. You put your smoking chips into the ash bucket and they are heated by the coals. Fairly good size coals fall through the grate.
I haven't yet, but some guys mix some chunks in with their lumps and briqs for smoke.

The 560 is a very versatile unit. 

My wife is about to start some seeds in heated trays and the instructions call for sterilized soil... soil that is heated to 180' for 30 minutes or so. Seems more logical to use the 560  than bringing the potting mix into the kitchen.

I just got a Cast iron bread pan and am going to make banana bread in the 560 with bananas that I dried in the 560.

I am making Double Chocolate Chip cookies today in the 560.

I might have too much time on my hands...


----------



## Will Squared

Remus said:


> I followed instructions and seasoned grill and then did  my first cook this weekend with reverse seared some steaks. I used Fogo Premium Lump Charcoal for fuel. I noticed there is a strong chemical smell to the smoke and then it got on the meat. The smell is like when you burn the charcoal for first time. I'm wondering if this is an issue with gravity smokers. If you think about it, new charcoal is burning throughout your cook. That initial chemical smell only has one place to go. Anyone else have any issues with chemical smell?




I don't have any problem with smell. I have run probably 40 cooks through it.
I use a 50/50 mix of mesquite lump and Kingsford Briqs.
Burns pretty clean.

Keep cooking. 
Maybe it will work itself out?


----------



## rexster314

Only "off" smell I've had on the 560 was the oil burning off when I was seasoning the grill for the first time.


----------



## donsell

kjmiller1984 said:


> Been trying to do some research on this grill/smoker. Most of the videos on youtube are steaks/burgers etc etc. How does it smoke? I currently have a weber kettle, wsm and a weber silver b. Would love to be able to condense down to 1 maybe 2 devices.



Check out Tim Hoff's youtube channel.  His first 1050 cook was 3 packers.  Looks like it's a great smoker.









						Tim Hoff
					






					www.youtube.com


----------



## Remus

deejus said:


> I haven't had that problem. I do burn it higher than target temp at first to make sure i get a good bed of coals set. Normally get it to 350 for about 5 mins then turn it down and let it come to temp befor e the meat gets put on. I only ever see light blue smoke once I do that. For higher temp stuff i don't really get much smoke at all (I'm talking 550-650+)



Thanks for the tip and comments everyone. I did another seasoning today and it does smell better. I'm hoping it was just the initial burn off from factory grease and oil from first seasoning. I am purposely not putting any other wood chunks in yet to test it out. The true test will be when I try to cook some meat. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## huntfishdad

I hope this ok to post in this sub-forum:  I'm guessing we all have lots of spices? 
How many of you make your own rubs (AP, pork, beef, chicken) vs purchase already mixed, name brand type rubs?
Note: I'm running out of room in our little kitchen for my spices... any cool ideas on spice storage ideas as opposed to trimming down??


----------



## Will Squared

huntfishdad said:


> I hope this ok to post in this sub-forum:  I'm guessing we all have lots of spices?
> How many of you make your own rubs (AP, pork, beef, chicken) vs purchase already mixed, name brand type rubs?
> Note: I'm running out of room in our little kitchen for my spices... any cool ideas on spice storage ideas as opposed to trimming down??




I have been playing around with peppers... dicing and smoke/drying, then powder. I have 8 kinds of chili powder now. I smoke them on the 560 with Pecan chips.

I like rubs, etc kinda spicy but my Wife does not. So I make a base of a mild chile like Poblano and then just meter in the hotter varieties. 
We usually don't like commercial rubs because they are sometimes too salty. We like to control the salt and sugar closely.
We sometime use Mrs. Dash as a go to for a base because it has no salt.









						Home - Dash™
					

A DASH A DAYHELPS KEEP SALT AWAY From the first taste of flavor on your favorite meal, Dash™ brings your taste buds to life! Spice things up without adding salt. With our salt-free seasoning blends, liquid marinades and seasoning mix varieties to choose from, your kitchen will never be boring...




					www.mrsdash.com


----------



## huntfishdad

Will Squared said:


> I have been playing around with peppers... dicing and smoke/drying, then powder. I have 8 kinds of chili powder now. I smoke them on the 560 with Pecan chips.
> 
> I like rubs, etc kinda spicy but my Wife does not. So I make a base of a mild chile like Poblano and then just meter in the hotter varieties.
> We usually don't like commercial rubs because they are sometimes too salty. We like to control the salt and sugar closely.
> We sometime use Mrs. Dash as a go to for a base because it has no salt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home - Dash™
> 
> 
> A DASH A DAYHELPS KEEP SALT AWAY From the first taste of flavor on your favorite meal, Dash™ brings your taste buds to life! Spice things up without adding salt. With our salt-free seasoning blends, liquid marinades and seasoning mix varieties to choose from, your kitchen will never be boring...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mrsdash.com


What do you use for "powdering" your chiles and other things?


----------



## Will Squared

huntfishdad said:


> What do you use for "powdering" your chiles and other things?


I use a stone mortor and pestle. I slice the peppers in half and take out the seeds. Then dice then around 1/4". They smoke/ dry in about 4 hours. If they still have a little moisture I finish dry them in our Nessco dehydrator. 
I pound of fresh peppers make 1 ounce of dry powder.


----------



## donsell

Hey!  I just got the call my 1050 shipped!  I thought I might have to wait until the end of May.   

I'm a little excited.


----------



## Motorboat40

Anyone who owns masterbuilt 560 can you tell how it does when it windy outside? Like really windy I live in the foot hills of the Blue Ridge mountains sometimes get some good wind blowing thru. The dang wind seems to know when I'm trying to smoke something lol


----------



## deejus

Motorboat40 said:


> Anyone who owns masterbuilt 560 can you tell how it does when it windy outside? Like really windy I live in the foot hills of the Blue Ridge mountains sometimes get some good wind blowing thru. The dang wind seems to know when I'm trying to smoke something lol


it still smokes but depending on conditions it can have larger temp swings, (mostly hotter than desired due to air getting to the coals )
 I would try to keep it (or move the positioning around a bit) to prevent wind from blowing in the intake and exhaust areas.
I live near the coast and get some good wind occasionally but only ever turned the thing once. Im sure if that isn't an option a 4ft wall on 3 sides would make it a non issue.


----------



## negolien

Remus said:


> I followed instructions and seasoned grill and then did  my first cook this weekend with reverse seared some steaks. I used Fogo Premium Lump Charcoal for fuel. I noticed there is a strong chemical smell to the smoke and then it got on the meat. The smell is like when you burn the charcoal for first time. I'm wondering if this is an issue with gravity smokers. If you think about it, new charcoal is burning throughout your cook. That initial chemical smell only has one place to go. Anyone else have any issues with chemical smell?



U seasoned but did u do the burn off first?


----------



## 4x15mph

negolien said:


> Old news thanks though we 560 owners by about 98% are extremely happy with them. As as side note next time I run dry  I will photo my chute which has 0 defects.



Agree that most are happy and the picture shown includes a mod that per MasterBuilt is not supported for those reasons.   

Machine smokes great to answer some other people's questions.  No off smell and it is important to burn off the oil when prepping and seasoning for the first time.


----------



## huntfishdad

Looking forward to seeing my 1050 delivered soon.  Hopefully tomorrow.  
Two questions:
#1:Best instructional video/manual for minimizing the cussing and drinking during assembly? (probably already a link in here somewhere)
#2:  What are you using to light your MB units? Anyone use homemade fire starters?


----------



## rexster314

huntfishdad said:


> Looking forward to seeing my 1050 delivered soon.  Hopefully tomorrow.
> Two questions:
> #1:Best instructional video/manual for minimizing the cussing and drinking during assembly? (probably already a link in here somewhere)
> #2:  What are you using to light your MB units? Anyone use homemade fire starters?


#1. For best results, no drinking while assembling the grill
#2. Ignit-o cubes and a propane torch


----------



## deejus

huntfishdad said:


> Looking forward to seeing my 1050 delivered soon.  Hopefully tomorrow.
> Two questions:
> #1:Best instructional video/manual for minimizing the cussing and drinking during assembly? (probably already a link in here somewhere)
> #2:  What are you using to light your MB units? Anyone use homemade fire starters?


1, give plenty of time and nor in a rush and you'll be fine. 2, I use a folded paper towel with your choice of cooking oil squirted in it to keep it going for more than a minute (i use avacado oil for everything on the grill). fold it, squirt some in the towel, sutff it in the holder and make sure its lit well.. once you close the door it will catch fine.


----------



## Duffman56

So there have been a couple of you weigh in but now that there’s more activity I’d like to ask everyone - how many of you regularly grill hamburgers on this?  I do think using a cast iron griddle sounds like good way to avoid grease fires from burgers.  

Also - anyone ever use something to catch the grease?  I love smoking ribs, bacon-wrapped chicken thighs and other fatty meats.  Usually the water pan in my smoker catches all the drippings, but maybe that’s not a problem with the 560?


----------



## deejus

Duffman56 said:


> So there have been a couple of you weigh in but now that there’s more activity I’d like to ask everyone - how many of you regularly grill hamburgers on this?  I do think using a cast iron griddle sounds like good way to avoid grease fires from burgers.
> 
> Also - anyone ever use something to catch the grease?  I love smoking ribs, bacon-wrapped chicken thighs and other fatty meats.  Usually the water pan in my smoker catches all the drippings, but maybe that’s not a problem with the 560?


If i smoke ribs or something i normally only smoke on the upper shelves and have a water tray on the lower, just because i want the water tray to catch the drippings and steam upwards back to the meat.
i only have a family of 4 so the 2 trays up top are plenty for me, but i did smoke a boston butt on the bottom rack once and it was fine., you shouldnt be getting flareups with a 225 smoke anyways.


----------



## Duffman56

Has anyone replaced their gas grill with one and now uses this as their primary way to quickly grill burgers?


----------



## Bmoore8719

Has anyone had any issues with their fan not turning on with all the doors closed? I put mine together last night, everything seemed to go together smoothly. Went to do the initial season today per the instructions. Followed each step and when I got everything lit and closed up - the fan didn’t come on at all. I let it sit awhile but the internal temp never got above 74 degrees. Fan never came on. I double checked all of the connections and no issues there. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Will Squared

I still have my gas grill. It is handy for lots of other things. 
I have a 36" Blackstone griddle also.
But I really love my 560.
It takes just a couple of more minutes but I think the burgers taste better.


----------



## langmotorsports

xray said:


> I just found out about the Masterbuilt g560 and I must say I’m impressed. I want one. I’m glad I found this thread.
> 
> I kinda wanted a pellet pooper and a weber kettle...but the 560 seems to satisfy both of those requirements. I get the convience of pellet grill with the charcoal flavor of a kettle.
> 
> It seems like this can easily replace a gas grill, especially with it coming up to temperature quickly? My POS grill only gets to about 450 so I truly never get a good sear.
> 
> Also to all the 560 owners, how do you feel about keeping it on a wood deck? I would love to do that...but if there’s an issue with ash and embers, I would wheel it out from my basement and use it in the driveway.


Just ran mine through it’s first cook (ribs) and absolutely love everything about it.....to the point I had my son and his buddy haul my Weber gas, Traeger and Bradley down off my deck.   I don’t see any issues with leaving it on your wood deck, that’s where mine is sitting and I played with it quite a bit today and saw no issues.


----------



## langmotorsports

Bmoore8719 said:


> Has anyone had any issues with their fan not turning on with all the doors closed? I put mine together last night, everything seemed to go together smoothly. Went to do the initial season today per the instructions. Followed each step and when I got everything lit and closed up - the fan didn’t come on at all. I let it sit awhile but the internal temp never got above 74 degrees. Fan never came on. I double checked all of the connections and no issues there. Anyone else have this problem?


Did you adjust temp knob up to 250? And then remember you need to push the temp button once more to lock it in.   As soon as I turn the temp knob my fan kicked in.    I did have an issue with my lid sensor not shutting down the fan today but haven’t looks into it yet.


----------



## JAX

Newbie here that purchased a 560 yesterday from Home Depot. Now here is a little secret to get your 560 for $444.  Home Depot will match Menards 11% off rebate anytime Menards is running such special. So I bought my grill, went to  https://www.homedepotrebates11percent.com/#/home registered my purchase and I am now getting a $55 rebate from Home Depot.


----------



## chapper

Good Morning,

I love the 560.  I've had it for a few weeks and I've mostly done smokes on the weekend due to my work schedule.  I've done meatloaf (so, so results - I left it on too long), chicken wings - turned great....  I did baby back ribs this weekend and were dry with no bark.  Are people using water trays on the 560?  When I did ribs on my old masterbuilt propane smoker, they usually came out most and tendor with nice bark.  Although, I usually used Smithfield ribs, the wife didn't want me to use those this time because of the COVID outbreak at the plant, so this time I went to the butcher shop and they were probably twice as thick as the smithfield ribs.  I started at 225 for the first hour, then turned up to 250 after an hour, then turned up again to 275 after another hour.  I cooked for 4.5 hours.  Just wondering if a water tray would've helped or if I should've have foiled due to the thickness.


----------



## xray

langmotorsports said:


> Just ran mine through it’s first cook (ribs) and absolutely love everything about it.....to the point I had my son and his buddy haul my Weber gas, Traeger and Bradley down off my deck.   I don’t see any issues with leaving it on your wood deck, that’s where mine is sitting and I played with it quite a bit today and saw no issues.



Thank you! That's good to know. I'm definitely jumping on one of these once I feel a little more comfortable spending the bucks.


----------



## Will Squared

Now spend it on lump, briquets, and meat.


----------



## Will Squared

xray said:


> Thank you! That's good to know. I'm definitely jumping on one of these once I feel a little more comfortable spending the bucks.



A whole new World is going to open up for you.
The 560 is a Game Changer.


----------



## xray

Will Squared said:


> A whole new World is going to open up for you.
> The 560 is a Game Changer.



I know, I've been following this thread with blown away expectations. This will really replace my need for a weber kettle. I like cooking with charcoal every chance I get.


----------



## JAX

Will Squared said:


> Now spend it on lump, briquets, and meat.


I assume you are talking to me.  Actually, going to go back and buy the cover with the rebate money. Already have charcoal, lump & chunks ready to go. Going to start with a pork shoulder on Saturday and going to smoke a Prime Rib Roast on Sunday. .


----------



## Will Squared

chapper said:


> Are people using water trays on the 560?




I use a bowl for water on cooks that need.
I have used my 560 for a lot of Dries instead of cooks.
The 560 is super versatile.
I even sterilized potting soil for my wife and her seed starting trays.
185' @ 45 minutes.

I am even figuring a way to duct the hot air to an insulated box to cure bows for archery.
The epoxy for my bow risers and limbs need to be cured at 180' for 9 hours.
I just need to fab  some sheet metal to connect to the 560 manifold.

I might be having too much time on my hands with the lock down...


----------



## mike243

If you need storage space in your kitchen for spices, do you have a little wall space you could cut a door in and add some shelfs? couple hinges and your in business, no problems hiding stuff from your wife who cks dates and throws stuff out when it aint even 2 years out of date lol


----------



## Mr. Chumley

New here and thinking about getting the 560.  I have a Green Mountain Pellet grill now and I'm not thrilled with it.  The Temp always seems to run really high on it causing problems on some of my cooks.  I used to have  a Webber bullet.  It was rock solid holding temps but a pain to clean and I had trouble with mold growing in between cooks.  Has any one had this problem with the 560?  How is the clean up?


----------



## Will Squared

Haven't had that problem.
My 560 is pretty easy to clean but I have foil over the manifold, drip tray, and drip cup.
I haven't even changed the foil once. 

I burn it off after a cook, then after it cools, empty any ashes from the manifold and tray.

I just wipe off the outside of the unit with a wet cloth.


----------



## Motorboat40

Will Squared said:


> Haven't had that problem.
> My 560 is pretty easy to clean but I have foil over the manifold, drip tray, and drip cup.
> I haven't even changed the foil once.
> 
> I burn it off after a cook, then after it cools, empty any ashes from the manifold and tray.
> 
> I just wipe off the outside of the unit with a wet cloth.


Have you had any problems with the temp accuracy? I've seen a few YouTube videos were the controls say 1 temp and they is a temp prob to monitor the pit and its has been off by 30 def or so. I also think k the vids I've see that problem were from the new model the 1050.


----------



## Will Squared

The temp probes have been fine.
I use multiple probes to double check.

You can have different readings in different parts of the cook box.
You can also get different  temps in different parts of your meat.

For example, I Double Smoked a ham today and when I took it off I had IT readings between 147' and 160', using the same hand guage.


----------



## 4x15mph

Motorboat40 said:


> Have you had any problems with the temp accuracy? I've seen a few YouTube videos were the controls say 1 temp and they is a temp prob to monitor the pit and its has been off by 30 def or so. I also think k the vids I've see that problem were from the new model the 1050.



There are 3 different racks so you will see different temps on lower versus middle/upper.  I recommend using a separate probe next to your cook so you can monitor the real temps but with that, adjust the controller on the grill and it will stay steady.  Very effective with temps


----------



## Will Squared

Another thing Motorboat...

When you take the temps up high to sear you will lose temp every time you open the door and it will sometimes fight to get the temps back up. 

But in that case (of searing) just crank it and don't worry about what it says.


----------



## Motorboat40

Will Squared said:


> Another thing Motorboat...
> 
> When you take the temps up high to sear you will lose temp every time you open the door and it will sometimes fight to get the temps back up.
> 
> But in that case (of searing) just crank it and don't worry about what it says.


Thanks for all the tips guys I don't have a masterbuilt gravity series... yet... but my wife said I have to get ride of one of my other grills 1st hahaha just have to sneak it by her!


----------



## joshbryan

I bought one of these yesterday, and the fan will not turn on.  Have done most troubleshooting options I've found, but none work.  Has anyone had the same issue and know of a fix?

Thanks.


----------



## deejus

joshbryan said:


> I bought one of these yesterday, and the fan will not turn on.  Have done most troubleshooting options I've found, but none work.  Has anyone had the same issue and know of a fix?
> 
> Thanks.


Bypass the safety switches with a minifuse, mine doesn't turn on until i adjust the temp, so check that as well.


----------



## rexster314

joshbryan said:


> I bought one of these yesterday, and the fan will not turn on.  Have done most troubleshooting options I've found, but none work.  Has anyone had the same issue and know of a fix?
> 
> Thanks.



Make sure you have the correct wires plugged in. It's easy to get them connected wrong


----------



## Aledavidov

I love my 560 but lately I have problem to power it on 
Anyone have a same problem ? 
Alex


----------



## rexster314

Aledavidov said:


> I love my 560 but lately I have problem to power it on
> Anyone have a same problem ?
> Alex



It would help to be more specific if you can. As described, it could be anything from the 1 2v adapter, the controller, or wiring.


----------



## chef jimmyj

This was a Great Assembly Video...JJ


----------



## Aledavidov

rexster314 said:


> It would help to be more specific if you can. As described, it could be anything from the 1 2v adapter, the controller, or wiring.





rexster314 said:


> It would help to be more specific if you can. As described, it could be anything from the 1 2v adapter, the controller, or wiring.


When I plug my grill to power I can hear control panel make a “beep “ sounds. although controls panel never lead up even with effort to push power button it is still not turning on. It was fine at the beginning but know it is a headache. Any suggestions?


----------



## Btfu

I had been looking for a new smoker for awhile and came across the 560 and was pretty excited. I was waiting for more real world reviews on it and these comments convinced me. Picked it up this morning, already assembled it, and plan to smoke beef tenderloin on it tonight. 

The comments about the screw falling in when attaching the handle were very helpful. However, Masterbuilt clearly also heard and added a bag with a couple additional parts and a diagram. It's a couple stamped steel inserts that you put the screws through to keep them from falling inside. After doing it the first time without since it's not in the instruction book yet I can say it really helps.


----------



## rexster314

Aledavidov said:


> When I plug my grill to power I can hear control panel make a “beep “ sounds. although controls panel never lead up even with effort to push power button it is still not turning on. It was fine at the beginning but know it is a headache. Any suggestions?


When it does that, are there numbers in the readout? Does it do it when you're adjusting the temperature?


----------



## rexster314

Btfu said:


> I had been looking for a new smoker for awhile and came across the 560 and was pretty excited. I was waiting for more real world reviews on it and these comments convinced me. Picked it up this morning, already assembled it, and plan to smoke beef tenderloin on it tonight.
> 
> The comments about the screw falling in when attaching the handle were very helpful. However, Masterbuilt clearly also heard and added a bag with a couple additional parts and a diagram. It's a couple stamped steel inserts that you put the screws through to keep them from falling inside. After doing it the first time without since it's not in the instruction book yet I can say it really helps.


'I've pretty much gotten used to the sound of a loose screw sliding around when I raise/lower the lid on mine


----------



## Aledavidov

rexster314 said:


> When it does that, are there numbers in the readout? Does it do it when you're adjusting the temperature?


Nothing readout, screen is black . As soon it turns on it works fine.


----------



## Btfu

The advice here was get someone with small fingers to help so I had my wife help. Very first thing she put the screw in and lost it. Luckily I was able to fish it back out by tilting the whole thing all different directions.



rexster314 said:


> 'I've pretty much gotten used to the sound of a loose screw sliding around when I raise/lower the lid on mine



My wife tells me I have a screw or two loose so I'm used to the sound as well


----------



## candurin

I need to go through all the comments.  But, I’m upgrading from my MES40.  Would you all recommend this gravity MES or a pellet smoker.  I know that’s a broad question, but I have time to decide as I have no issues with my electric smoker.  I just need to up my game.


----------



## Aledavidov

candurin said:


> I need to go through all the comments.  But, I’m upgrading from my MES40.  Would you all recommend this gravity MES or a pellet smoker.  I know that’s a broad question, but I have time to decide as I have no issues with my electric smoker.  I just need to up my game.


Overall I love it 560 , hope they will fixed small bugs


----------



## rexster314

candurin said:


> I need to go through all the comments.  But, I’m upgrading from my MES40.  Would you all recommend this gravity MES or a pellet smoker.  I know that’s a broad question, but I have time to decide as I have no issues with my electric smoker.  I just need to up my game.



There's a lot of guys/girls that have gotten rid of their Traegers and other brands to buy a 560 or 1050 Masterbuilt. Poopers, from what I've read, will give good smoke flavor, but can't do a real sear job on a steak. Comparing a MES 40 and the 560/1050 is apples and oranges. One gives you a good solid low and slow cook. The other gives you a good low and slow cook, then turns around and lets you sear meat at 700 degrees.


----------



## candurin

rexster314 said:


> There's a lot of guys/girls that have gotten rid of their Traegers and other brands to buy a 560 or 1050 Masterbuilt. Poopers, from what I've read, will give good smoke flavor, but can't do a real sear job on a steak. Comparing a MES 40 and the 560/1050 is apples and oranges. One gives you a good solid low and slow cook. The other gives you a good low and slow cook, then turns around and lets you sear meat at 700 degrees.



From what I’ve read, you don’t get that “great” smoke flavor from a pooper, unless you supplement with a tube (which is what I do with the MES).  I won’t need any searing capabilities from my smoker as I have a blaze grill with infrared sear burner built into our outdoor kitchen right next to the smoker.

I guess I’m really looking for a “set it forget it” smoker with best flavor and ease of use.
My electric smoker has been faithful, but, I’d really like to improve the quality of my smokes and have heat capabilities over 275 degrees.


----------



## Will Squared

rexster314 said:


> 'I've pretty much gotten used to the sound of a loose screw sliding around when I raise/lower the lid on mine


I got the same thing but it is when I turn my head...


----------



## Will Squared

candurin said:


> I need to go through all the comments.  But, I’m upgrading from my MES40.  Would you all recommend this gravity MES or a pellet smoker.  I know that’s a broad question, but I have time to decide as I have no issues with my electric smoker.  I just need to up my game.


The Gravity Feed is a Game Changer.
 It blows the pellet poopers out of the water.


----------



## rexster314

Did a little computer work today


----------



## Will Squared

Very Cool ! 
I subbed you channel and gave you a thumbs up.


----------



## rexster314

Will Squared said:


> Very Cool !
> I subbed you channel and gave you a thumbs up.




LOL, if I knew how much trouble it would entail, I wouldn't have started it.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

Hey guys I've been following the forums for awhile and finally joined after getting my first smoker. I gotta say this MBGF 1050 is flat out awesome. I've never been able to get a charcoal fire up to temp as fast as this grill does were talking 5-6 minutes tops and your cruising at 225. And the smoke flavor is much better than some food I've had off of a pellet grill. Only issue I've noticed is this thing eats charcoal up like nobody's business. I remember the 3 hour seasoning used up about half a bag and then a 3 hour cook killed off the other half. Does anyone have some recommendations on this? A different brand ( I used cowboy) or switching to briquettes?


----------



## deejus

I'm not sure about the 1050 but at 225 i was getting 10 hours on 1 hopper with Royal Oak lump.
I did mod the grate a bit so smaller pieces couldn't fall through as easy.


----------



## Aledavidov

deejus said:


> I'm not sure about the 1050 but at 225 i was getting 10 hours on 1 hopper with Royal Oak lump.
> I did mod the grate a bit so smaller pieces couldn't fall through as easy.


Please can you snap pictures of grate ?
Thank you


----------



## Roman Buffalo

deejus said:


> I'm not sure about the 1050 but at 225 i was getting 10 hours on 1 hopper with Royal Oak lump.
> I did mod the grate a bit so smaller pieces couldn't fall through as easy.



I've been sifting the ash bin and tossing the bigger chunks back in the hopper before I cook just to get some extra life out of a bag.  I thought the grates seemed a little more spaced out than they had to be. 

What did you do to modify the grate?


----------



## Will Squared

deejus said:


> I did mod the grate a bit so smaller pieces couldn't fall through as easy.


What mods did you do?
Have pictures?


----------



## Will Squared

Roman Buffalo said:


> Does anyone have some recommendations on this?



I burn a 50/50 mix of Lump and Briqs. I layer it in the stack. 
Home Depot is selling Kingsford double 20 lbs bags (40 lbs) for $20.
I still have about 40 lbs of Mesquite Lump left but will be on the search soon.

I have experimented with burning other fuel.
I burned all Oak Chunks once... it was a little harsh...
There are Apple, Orange, and Olive groves around me that I will hit up for wood.
I will try chunks of these.

Your rate of burn depends on several factors.


----------



## candurin

I’m almost convinced to go with the GF smoker.  What’s the ability to do overnight smokes?  With my current electric smoker or any of the pellet grills that’s not an issue.  What about with the charcoal smoker?

I’m ok with adding charcoal in the morning, just want to make sure I can really get 10 hours from a full hopper.

Lastly, what would be the difference between lump and briquettes was far as burn time?  I guess my thought of mixing charcoal and actual wood chunks in the hopper would give more flavorful smokes but maybe sacrifice burn time?


----------



## rexster314

Roman Buffalo said:


> Hey guys I've been following the forums for awhile and finally joined after getting my first smoker. I gotta say this MBGF 1050 is flat out awesome. I've never been able to get a charcoal fire up to temp as fast as this grill does were talking 5-6 minutes tops and your cruising at 225. And the smoke flavor is much better than some food I've had off of a pellet grill. Only issue I've noticed is this thing eats charcoal up like nobody's business. I remember the 3 hour seasoning used up about half a bag and then a 3 hour cook killed off the other half. Does anyone have some recommendations on this? A different brand ( I used cowboy) or switching to briquettes?



Try the B&B Char Logs. Almost completely burns, lasts longer than most briquettes; mix them half and half with whatever wood chunks you want. Academy stores and Ace Hardware stores carry it for sure


----------



## deejus

I took an old Smoker grate and cut a couple of rods to length and wove it into the 560 grate. Stays put 100% , no welding required, and completely reversible.


----------



## Motorboat40

Stocking up for when I pull the trigger and buy a MB gravity series grill.Walmart had a 2  bag bundle of royal oak briquettes on sale for 8.88 thats 4.44 per 18lb bag 36lbs altogether. I wasn't sure of the price until I bought the 1st bundle cause they didn't out a price tag on the pallets. At that price I had to go back for more. 108lbs of charcoal for 27 bucks! When I go there tomorrow for mothers day presents ill get more if they have any left.
	

		
			
		

		
	










Only choice left for me to make is 560 or 1050.


----------



## rexster314

Did salmon with teriyaki sauce and saffron rice tonight on the 1050 GF


----------



## Will Squared

Looks absolutely delectable !


----------



## worldbfreebase

Hello everyone. I think i am probably like a lot of other new people around here that was driven to the site researching the 560.

Of all the research i have done there are a few things that are the common, lets just say concerns.

Obviously the wifi/bt & app. sounds like the true fix to that is going to have to be an update from MB. Not surprising. This always happens with new apps.

Paint peeling and firebox burn out. These seem to me that they could possibly be addressed before they become a bigger problem. When paint peels from temp, it is usually a bond issue. My guess is most people don't notice this in the beginning because they are so giddy about having a new smoker they start with projects that don't go to super high temps causing the failure. I am also wondering if the biggest issue causing the very quick firebox burn out is a result of people not following directions and leaving the slide(s)  in mistakenly  or thinking they are going to be slick and out engineer the engineering causing excessive heat in the box.

I have seen the video of the stainless sleeve for the firebox. My question is, would it be feasible and/or would it make sense to run a long "cleaning" burn , say 2 hours and full tilt boogie to promote the paint failure, scrape off what does fail, prime it, and paint it with high temp paint BEFORE the first seasoning? I can't see painting with high temp paint prior to assembly working as its bond will only be as good as the bond of the layer underneath it, unless, of course, it is not a bond issue and it is an issue with the OEM paint not having a high enough temp rating.

anybody seen anything else on the rotisserie ? I have one from my Jenn Air gg that i would likt to try and retrofit into it.


----------



## ross77

I’ve had the 560 since January I haven’t experienced any paint peeling. I’ve done both low and slow along with high heat cooks. I do use a piece of foil over the top of the hopper opening.  
The rotisserie is on the Home Depot website for $99 although it’s not available yet. I’ve heard of others retro fitting rotisserie’s.


----------



## worldbfreebase

Thanks for that info. I hadn't seen it on their site. I think i can definitely retrofit my Jenn air Rot.


----------



## deejus

I do have Burn through on my hopper to the fireblocks, but i also do 80% of my cooking at 600-700 searing steaks. However, Im not worried about it, Those liners will last longer than the metal they used but nothing is going to be able to stand up to probably close to 800+ degrees in the chamber.  As far as paint peeling, I've had mine since November and no issues with paint.


----------



## worldbfreebase

So, are you confirming that these are actually fire blocks as MB is claiming? Is there any damage to the metal above or does it abruptly stop at a junction to the top of the chute?

I understand the thought process about securing them for shipping. What i find odd is they would use that amount of sheet metal to do it. MFG'S making "inexpensive" products typically don't waste a shred of materials and would skimp something like this.


----------



## candurin

MB claims that the "fire block" (which is actually ceramic fiber pads), are kept in place by sacrificial metal that will burn out long before the pad ever will.  They offer replacements for $29, although I'm not sure if that is a single panel or all four.


----------



## worldbfreebase

If it is any consolation, the metal plates covering the fire blocks do not exist in the parts diagram so them being temporary most likely is not b.s.

Scratch that off the concern list.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

I bought the 1050 last month and used it about 6 times so far I have mostly done low temp cooks but I’ve bumped it up to 600 to sear twice. Seasoned it to the directions from MB I’d say after the 3rd cook I noticed the paint on the inside of the hopper lid liquify and melt off. I ended up wiping off  half of it with a towel. Haven’t really had an issue since it seasoned itself black again.

One other thing I had an “issue” with was when I went to plug in a 2nd meat probe that wasn’t a masterbuilt one it wouldn't register. Not a huge deal since I had a wireless 6 probe thermometer before I bought this smoker. I’m guessing it might have been a difference in probe diameter throwing it off since the masterbuilt one that came with the unit was twice the dia.

At the end of the day it’s still a mass produced overseas product that’s made for the consumer market it’s going to have its quirks and downfalls. 

With that said I’m still really happy I bought this over a traeger. I think the flavor profiles that can be achieved with this smoker are  superior because you can put whatever kind of wood you want in it your not limited to a manufactured pellet (just my opinion). It holds temp very well and it’s flat out amazing how fast it gets up to cooking temp considering it’s all charcoal fuel. As far as overall build quality, there’s a difference between the 1050 and 560 but the 1050 I feel for the price it’s a built pretty solid it doesn’t feel like a cheap grill that’s going to rattle apart.

At $500 for a 560 you really can’t go wrong.  I’ve been recommending it to anyone thats asked how I like it.

Just a newbies 2 cents take it for what it is.


----------



## worldbfreebase

Are there actually demonstrable differences in the build quality between the two, that, other than size, would justify the extra cost of the 1050 over the 560? If so, what are you seeing?


----------



## Roman Buffalo

worldbfreebase said:


> Are there actually demonstrable differences in the build quality between the two, that, other than size, would justify the extra cost of the 1050 over the 560? If so, what are you seeing?



There are some differences design wise between the two. BBQ HQ did a pretty good comparison video(s) on the YouTube about it. I know the base between the two is different which will add to the rigidity of the grill (solid vs a grate connecting the four legs together), can’t confirm this but I read and heard the lid is heavier on the 1050 which can help with heat retention and overall fell of a sturdier build. The monetary jump between the two i feel is pretty fair they added more material and doubled the capacity. To put it into perspective the 1050 has the same amount of cooking space as an average 6 burner gas grill ( in my case it had slightly more area to cook on than my 6 burner)

Not sure if that fully answers your question but there a good amount of videos out there comparing the two I watched a bunch of them before I pulled the trigger on it. I went the 1050 route not because I felt the 560 was inferior but due to the fact that I entertain a lot ( or use to for that matter) so the added capacity was needed.


----------



## worldbfreebase

found it.



not sure the front shelf is all that functional or the drawer for cords is actually beneficial, seems a little small. The lid appears to be heavier construction.


----------



## ross77

The hopper is the same on both. You may get shorter cook times on the 1050 being that it has a bigger chamber.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

worldbfreebase said:


> found it.
> 
> 
> 
> not sure the front shelf is all that functional or the drawer for cords is actually beneficial, seems a little small. The lid appears to be heavier construction.




Yupp that’s one of them. I ended up buying mine from those guys it’s one of the few places I was able to buy it online. I can say I was in your shoes two months ago trying to research the hell out of this thing because to be honest I was hesitant that it was a MB product when for the the price I could have gotten a traeger. However since then I’ve been pretty happy with my decision and the food coming off of it has been awesome.


----------



## worldbfreebase

another good SxS


----------



## worldbfreebase

and another. this one is pretty good. like how he pointed out the potential issue with the hopper lid. simply fixed by adding a lid stay.


----------



## worldbfreebase

exactly RB. As someone said before, this is like buying the first model year of a new vehicle.

I have a Jenn Air stainless LP grill from lowes. It is 16 years old. I can't remember what i paid for it but i think it was somewhere in the 7-800 range with an employee discount through a friend. Came with lifetime warranty on the burners, grates, and heat deflectors. The original bronze burners lasted for 10 years. Now i get them replaced about every 2 years because the only way they make them for warranty service is cheap cast iron. Send them a pic, they ship new ones out NQA, only pay about $10 for shipping. 

My concern is this is going to be like other MB stuff or worse, char broil, that are disposable grills. I get a $150-200 grill is a 3-5 year grill that you throw away and buy a new one. $500-1000 on the other hand, shouldn't be considered disposable and i would hope to get at least 15 years out of it.

Then again, maybe that Nexgrill licensed to sell at lowe's under the Jenn Air name spoiled me and my expectations are too high.


----------



## lokshy

Interested in the 1050, am about to buy a primo xl but am hesitating, but after reading amazon and other threads have some concerns about this unit. 

Ribs and meats. Do they get bark? A bit of char like burnt ends? I'm reading some reviews and comments saying they don't.  Is there a trick? 

I'm reading common issues with the switches, the lid switch having to be replaced, control board sometimes.  Once replaced do they stay ok? 

If you just use the fireboard can you cancel all switches and electronic failures and just go? 

Flare up's, common theme is at 700 searing there are flare up's.
How do you deal with them? Whole thing is on fire what do you do?  I plan on searing steaks regularly. I don't want to burn my house down..  Or scrape my grill every use. 

I like char on my burgers, I'm not planning on cooking them on a cast iron pan, or I'd just do that inside? Normally I would just grill them.  Do you use a water pan and grill on 2nd rack? And they get done like a normal gas grill finish?  

Some comment the top lid of loader bubbles and perhaps it's not paint but some other calcite or something that you just scrape off? That confirmed? 

Anyone have photos of everything they wrapped in foil. And what's heavy foil? Like heavy duty aluminum foil labelled as such? 

Thanks... I'm very interested in this solution, I'd pay 2x for quality and reliability though. I really just need it to work consistently and produce results like you'd get out of a bge or primo with pid/fan setup.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

Smoked some ribs Friday and really tested its heat retention. The weather turned mid day and it started raining for the rest of the evening.  Since I was determined to have ribs for dinner I rolled it just outside of my garage so that it was getting rained on but I wasn’t and let it rip. 45 degrees in the rain and wind it didn’t seem to care ribs where done just fine and the temps only seemed to swing +\- maybe 5 degrees. All in all a good cook


----------



## worldbfreebase

I posted another thread that i pulled the trigger on the 1050 and posted a posted a question at the bottom but apparently i must have been a little wordy because nobody is responding,, so i guess i'll ask it here.

What is everyone using for the oil to season it? Regular ole soybean veggie oil? Canola oil? olive oil?

The manual says veggie oil and then veggie shortening to prevent rust. Wouldn't it be easier to just mist with an oil sprayer? What about the exterior?

I ask because taking this thing up to top temp is going to push any oil well past it's smoke point and I went through the whole 342 layers of grape seed oil on cast iron that just flaked off anyway.


----------



## deejus

I use Avacado oil for everything that doesn't include deep frying.


----------



## rexster314

lokshy said:


> Interested in the 1050, am about to buy a primo xl but am hesitating, but after reading amazon and other threads have some concerns about this unit.
> 
> Ribs and meats. Do they get bark? A bit of char like burnt ends? I'm reading some reviews and comments saying they don't.  Is there a trick?
> If you want bark, you'll get a nice bark. Briskets turn out like a stick burner. Burnt ends, no problem
> I'm reading common issues with the switches, the lid switch having to be replaced, control board sometimes.  Once replaced do they stay ok?
> The switches are a PITA. But I understand why they're there. I bypassed the switches soon after purchase
> If you just use the fireboard can you cancel all switches and electronic failures and just go?
> Fireboard bypasses ALL switches. You just go........
> Flare up's, common theme is at 700 searing there are flare up's.
> How do you deal with them? Whole thing is on fire what do you do?  I plan on searing steaks regularly. I don't want to burn my house down..  Or scrape my grill every use.
> You will get flareups on any grill running at 700. Whole thing on fire? Nearby garden hose. Done it once, You'll be more careful next time. Grill maintenance, like any other grill, requires scraping off the gunk every so often. Searing steaks not much of a problem. A large fatty cut like a brisket, will catch fire at 300 degrees when the fat starts rendering. I use a throwaway pan for that.
> I like char on my burgers, I'm not planning on cooking them on a cast iron pan, or I'd just do that inside? Normally I would just grill them.  Do you use a water pan and grill on 2nd rack? And they get done like a normal gas grill finish?
> 
> Some comment the top lid of loader bubbles and perhaps it's not paint but some other calcite or something that you just scrape off? That confirmed?
> 
> Anyone have photos of everything they wrapped in foil. And what's heavy foil? Like heavy duty aluminum foil labelled as such?
> 
> Thanks... I'm very interested in this solution, I'd pay 2x for quality and reliability though. I really just need it to work consistently and produce results like you'd get out of a bge or primo with pid/fan setup.


----------



## Will Squared

lokshy said:


> Some comment the top lid of loader bubbles and perhaps it's not paint but some other calcite or something that you just scrape off? That confirmed?
> 
> Anyone have photos of everything they wrapped in foil. And what's heavy foil? Like heavy duty aluminum foil labelled as such?



The build up is Creosote. I just scrap it off. Not a problem.

I use the Heavy Duty Aluminum foil to wrap my veggies up and put them on the top shelf.
I like to cook my burgers on a griddle (ribs up) @ 7oo'. 
They cook just a little too quick on the straight grates... you have at watch the internal temp closer after the last flip. The griddle gives me just a little more fudge room on time.

Once you have Reverse Seared a nice thick steak you will be sold.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

Will Squared said:


> Once you have Reverse Seared a nice thick steak you will be sold.



I reverse sear everything now haha I dont think ill do a steak or pork loin differently


----------



## negolien

canola oil make sure it doesn't have olive oil in it. Higher burn point just grab a can of it at your local market.


----------



## Aledavidov

negolien said:


> canola oil make sure it doesn't have olive oil in it. Higher burn point just grab a can of it at your local market.


I sprayed with olive oil ooops , how about avocado ?
Thanks you


----------



## Will Squared

Avocado oil has the highest smoke point... 

520'


----------



## Aledavidov

Will Squared said:


> Avocado oil has the highest smoke point...
> 
> 520'


Thank you


----------



## worldbfreebase

well, for all intents and purposes, it really doesn't sound like one oil is better than another then. 

 if you are going to take this thing up to 600 + for sear, you are going to smoke the oil. Unfortunately i don't think you are going to get a good patina.

veggie oil gallon - $5
avocado oil gallon -  $60

guess i will stick with the veggie oil


----------



## Aledavidov

worldbfreebase said:


> well, for all intents and purposes, it really doesn't sound like one oil is better than another then.
> 
> if you are going to take this thing up to 600 + for sear, you are going to smoke the oil. Unfortunately i don't think you are going to get a good patina.
> 
> veggie oil gallon - $5
> avocado oil gallon -  $60
> 
> guess i will stick with the veggie oil


Thank you


----------



## Btfu

ross77 said:


> The rotisserie is on the Home Depot website for $99 although it’s not available yet.



I can't find the rotisserie on their website anymore. Do you still see it?


----------



## worldbfreebase

no. it was similar to the nexgrill universal. i believe the length measurement was 32.5" but that is going off of memory.


----------



## jkelly140

Just picked up my gravity 560 last night. Can't wait to get her up and running after work!
I noticed the masterbuilt website says smoking with chips is not recommended. Does anyone know why? Has anyone tried throwing wood chips in the ash bucket?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## worldbfreebase

the question and answer in the faq section is pretty vague. i am guessing they are referring to only using wood chips and no charcoal.

can't imagine it will be an issue of putting chips in the ash bucket instead of a chunk.

Picking up my 1050 tonight.


----------



## rexster314

jkelly140 said:


> Just picked up my gravity 560 last night. Can't wait to get her up and running after work!
> I noticed the masterbuilt website says smoking with chips is not recommended. Does anyone know why? Has anyone tried throwing wood chips in the ash bucket?
> Thanks in advance!



Chips will burn up too fast. Get you some of the large wood CHUNKS and you're good to go


----------



## Roman Buffalo

jkelly140 said:


> Just picked up my gravity 560 last night. Can't wait to get her up and running after work!
> I noticed the masterbuilt website says smoking with chips is not recommended. Does anyone know why? Has anyone tried throwing wood chips in the ash bucket?
> Thanks in advance!



I mostly use the chunks in mine. With the exception of  the Jack Daniels oak barrels in chips I’ll throw a fistful in the ash bucket if I want to cook with that. You have to add them more frequently but they work.


----------



## lokshy

Hi guys, what's the depth required for this unit? It seems to suggest it's 24in deep. I'm going to back it into a balcony railing which I believe is 42 or 44in. I'll have to measure.  
Anyone know dimensions on the 560 and 1050?  In terms of width as well please. 
Along with how much room is needed behind it to open the lid. And if it clears 42in on opening.. I suspect it doesn't.


----------



## rexster314

lokshy said:


> Hi guys, what's the depth required for this unit? It seems to suggest it's 24in deep. I'm going to back it into a balcony railing which I believe is 42 or 44in. I'll have to measure.
> Anyone know dimensions on the 560 and 1050?  In terms of width as well please.
> Along with how much room is needed behind it to open the lid. And if it clears 42in on opening.. I suspect it doesn't.


You'll need to leave at least a foot clearance in the back. All the heat from the cookchamber comes out, and you'll need room for the lid to open as well


----------



## lokshy

rexster314 said:


> You'll need to leave at least a foot clearance in the back. All the heat from the cookchamber comes out, and you'll need room for the lid to open as well


How high is that vent the smoke comes out of off the ground? Higher than 42in? 
Seems like a lot of videos people have them up against balcony railings.. Without a foot clearance.


----------



## Jriosa

So my kids surprised me with the 560 as a gift. So what is the story on their 10' clearance recommendation? I have an elevated 12x12 deck of the main floor, 37" high railing that is 4" centered 1 .5x1.5 posts. This deck is walk out from the kitchen. Can I really not use this and am relegated to the driveway one floor below? Tons of open air up there, and I just don't get the clearance.


----------



## lokshy

Can someone measure their 560 and 1050 grills? 
There's 3 or 4 grill dimensions floating around and I can't figure out what's what. 

I'm wondering if a full rack of 20in ribs fits on the 560 without needing to be cut? 
I read some dimensions saying 560 is 15 wide. And 20 deep.  So you'd run the ribs front to back or cut them if left to right? Makes me want a 1050 if that's the case? 

I also read some say it's 22 wide.. Color me confused.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

lokshy said:


> Can someone measure their 560 and 1050 grills?
> There's 3 or 4 grill dimensions floating around and I can't figure out what's what.
> 
> I'm wondering if a full rack of 20in ribs fits on the 560 without needing to be cut?
> I read some dimensions saying 560 is 15 wide. And 20 deep.  So you'd run the ribs front to back or cut them if left to right? Makes me want a 1050 if that's the case?
> 
> I also read some say it's 22 wide.. Color me confused.


Taped my 1050 it’s 28”x 18” fits ribs no problem.


----------



## lokshy

Roman Buffalo said:


> Taped my 1050 it’s 28”x 18” fits ribs no problem.


I see someone saying approx 22x14.5 for the 560 so that is making a bit more sense. Thank you for measuring. 
2 grates - 11" wide/ 14 1/2" deep.

I'm trying to convince my wife it makes sense to buy the masterbuilt and a primo xl(it's on sale)  she doesn't seem to see the reason. 

Im liking w primo being able to cook right above the coals on a dropped split offset grill, and go up to pizza temperatures of 800f.  

But to be honest this masterbuilt comes pretty close to covering everything.  Just dunno what I'll be condition wise in 3 years where the primo will keep chugging. I'm ok w replacing masterbuilt at that interval.   
I'm mostly worried about missing out on the primo sale lol.


----------



## ross77

lokshy said:


> I see someone saying approx 22x14.5 for the 560 so that is making a bit more sense. Thank you for measuring.
> 2 grates - 11" wide/ 14 1/2" deep.
> 
> I'm trying to convince my wife it makes sense to buy the masterbuilt and a primo xl(it's on sale)  she doesn't seem to see the reason.
> 
> Im liking w primo being able to cook right above the coals on a dropped split offset grill, and go up to pizza temperatures of 800f.
> 
> But to be honest this masterbuilt comes pretty close to covering everything.  Just dunno what I'll be condition wise in 3 years where the primo will keep chugging. I'm ok w replacing masterbuilt at that interval.
> I'm mostly worried about missing out on the primo sale lol.



I've had the 560 since January.  Solid so far except for the lid switch.  I went ahead and bypassed it and MB is sending me a new one.  I bought the 560 at Home Depot along with the 3 year extended warranty just in case.  I've cooked st louis spares and baby backs with no issues fitting them.


----------



## worldbfreebase

is it really going to make much difference to cook a pizza at 700° instead of 800°?


----------



## Will Squared

worldbfreebase said:


> is it really going to make much difference to cook a pizza at 700° instead of 800°?


I don't think it makes much difference at all.
The probe that the controller is reading is at the left side of the cook box at the end of the manifold. So that is the temp that the controller "sees". 
The dial of the door could read something else entirely.
If you put probes in different areas you will have different readings.
When I sear I set it for 700' but have seen controller readings up to 770'.
I can drop the temp 100' or more by opening the lid. So you will see the Controller temp drop and rise back up. So the temp will be an up and down thing.
The grates, griddle, or pizza pan will act as a heat sink and hold your temp.
I lay a probe on my griddle when I sear so I can have another indicator.
I use the Master Built probe because it can handle the higher temps.

But cooking is not an exact science. 
It is more of an art.


----------



## worldbfreebase

the vent on the 560 is about 43".  1050 is about 48


----------



## lokshy

Thank you everyone. I lit my akorn kamado cooker.. Smell like a barn doing it. Messing with electric starter.. Rolled bbq closer to wall.. Then tried not to burn anything taking it out.. Covered in smoke.. Now 20min later having connected thermoworks signals and fan, to get it to 700+  am about to pizza.. 

Ordered the 1050.. Hope it comes soon.. I am putting the primo xl order on hold to see how this goes.


----------



## lokshy

How is everyone dealing with 24hr or longer cooks.. 
Are you refilling the tank 3 times?  I'm dreading idea of middle of the night refill. 

Second guessing if the 560 was a smarter move as the charcoal fill lasts 2-3hrs longer?  

I don't do any long cooks now but with a proper smoker capable I would.  If it could run overnight without a refill. Pulled pork seems to run 24hrs and a few other things I understand 

Some people say primo lasts 3 days on one fill of charcoal on low and slow.


----------



## ross77

I’ve never cooked anything for 24 hours. The last brisket I smoked took about 9 hours. You just open the hopper and pour in more charcoal. For overnight just top it off before you go to bed.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

worldbfreebase said:


> is it really going to make much difference to cook a pizza at 700° instead of 800°?



It doesn’t. Made a Buffalo style pizza (thick and doughy) last night at 700 ish. Came out great cooked all the way through. Naples style would be no problem as long as you give your stone ample time to heat up


----------



## rexster314

Pizzas, even frozen ones, turn out great in the GF. Instead of a pizza stone, I use one of those kevlar type grill sheets. The ones I have are good to 600 deg. Non-stick and when you oil the sheet with PAM or other spray, will crisp up the crust like a brick oven


----------



## worldbfreebase

So I picked up my 1050 Wednesday. Got it home and discovered the entire cook chamber was skewed a 1/2 inch. Worked with the manager at cabelas and we swapped out mine with the one they put together for display.

Got it home. Two screws fell out, one of the tool hangers was gone. Had to go through and literally tighten every screw. If I didn't have a bad arm I would have assembled it myself. Great frigging free assembly service this cabelas store performs.( i will say though the manager was great.)

Finally did the burn in and am now in the first cycle of season and a thunderstorm pops up.

That is my luck. Haven't even cooked anything on it yet and it is getting soaked.lol

Good news is the b.t. is connected and it is holding temp in the rain.


----------



## lokshy

You guys see the new Fireboard2?  With drive? Waterproof as well.. So I hope someone makes a mod to swap out the factory masterbuilt controller with this unit. 








						FireBoard 2 Series
					

The FBX2 series features three FireBoard models that provide exciting innovations in smart thermometer technology. We’ve retained some favorite features from the first generation FireBoard and added outstanding new capabilities.




www.fireboard.com





I have a thermoworks signals I'll be replacing with the fireboard pro.


----------



## rexster314

You mean like this?


----------



## lokshy

rexster314 said:


> View attachment 446532
> 
> You mean like this?


Hey man lol.. I knew I didn't dream it up. Does someone sell a mod kit?  This gives me comfort.


----------



## Sudz

Hi guys.  My first post so hopefully it goes as planned.

Picked up a 560 Friday and put it together.  I was impressed.  I'm a lifelong Weber fan and had been waiting forever for their new Smokefire.  Given the uncurling events around it's launch and use, well, I gave up.  Wanted one bad but too many issues.  That may have been my good fortune.

I was hesitant to buy a Masterbuilt product because of their reputation for uh, less than ideal reliability and short lifespan.   My bad.  This thing is built fairly well and well engineered.  Little stainless involved so I expect a limited life but really pleased at what I've seen.

Went through burn-in without any issues with the grill.  It's a pleasure to operate and it's performance is simply amazing with respect to quick to temp and stable afterwards.   Plan my first cook in a couple of hours.

The only issue I've encountered concerns the app.   It works, sort of.  But it also disconnects and fails to connect, all of which is probably operator error.   This brings me to the point of my post.

Does anyone know of a write up or detailed explanation of how this controller and WiFi/Bluetooth are supposed to play together?   The description in the manual assumes everything works.   When it doesn't you are left to figure things out and that isn't working too well for me.   I can't tell if it's bluetooth or wifi that's my poblem.

I also understand there is a system update thats out.  How do you update this puppy?

Cheers!


----------



## worldbfreebase

I think the only way to update is to connect to wifi which I have yet to accomplish.


----------



## lokshy

Sudz said:


> Does anyone know of a write up or detailed explanation of how this controller and WiFi/Bluetooth are supposed to play together?   The description in the manual assumes everything works.   When it doesn't you are left to figure things out and that isn't working too well for me.   I can't tell if it's bluetooth or wifi that's my poblem.
> 
> I also understand there is a system update thats out.  How do you update this puppy?
> 
> Cheers!



I don't have mine yet. But I've seen many people say you need to continue hitting the connect button on the grill with the app open.. And that in many cases it loses connection when you minimize or close the app.. Craziness I know, but hope it gets better or I'll just replace with Fireboard2.  Congrats on the new grill


----------



## Btfu

Sudz said:


> I also understand there is a system update thats out.  How do you update this puppy?


I decided to connect it to my phone and then to WiFi in the middle of my first cook. It was a bit of a pain to pair but as soon as I did it said there was an update so I went ahead with that. I didn't realize it but it was also a firmware update for the 560 and it reset in the middle of the cook. Luckily it didn't take too long to reboot and it held temp well. 

So not really the most helpful answer to your question, but that's all I've got


----------



## worldbfreebase

Maiden voyage


----------



## Aledavidov

Returned 560 today and ordered 1050 , have to wait 5-6 weeks (((


----------



## lokshy

Aledavidov said:


> Returned 560 today and ordered 1050 , have to wait 5-6 weeks (((


Why


----------



## Aledavidov

lokshy said:


> Why


Back order


----------



## lokshy

Aledavidov said:


> Back order


No I mean why did you return? Size?


----------



## Aledavidov

lokshy said:


> No I mean why did you return? Size?


Yes size , it’s was feet my needs right now but I prefer have a extra space . Love this unit couple small problems but overall great unit


----------



## Will Squared

I am going a pork tenderloin today.
Veggies on the side...


----------



## rexster314

lokshy said:


> Hey man lol.. I knew I didn't dream it up. Does someone sell a mod kit?  This gives me comfort.


The black fascia is sold on Etsy for around 20 bucks. I made the jack panel myself


----------



## Sudz

Has anyone attempted mating a micro thermocouple such as the ones used by Thermoworks to the MGFs?   
I have a number of these and also prefer the slim shaft but don't know what type of thermocouple the MGFs use.   I assume they are type "K" but you know what assume does to a guy...


----------



## Motorboat40

I've seen a stainless steal insert for the bottom part of the charcoal hopper where the fire burns. Does anyone have a link to where I can get one? I want to go ahead put it in when assemble the grill whenever I decide to get one


----------



## PoppinSmoke

There are one or two guys selling it on the Facebook page


----------



## negolien

I have cooked st Louis and 7 lb waygu beef ribs no issues


----------



## negolien

Motorboat40 said:


> I've seen a stainless steal insert for the bottom part of the charcoal hopper where the fire burns. Does anyone have a link to where I can get one? I want to go ahead put it in when assemble the grill whenever I decide to get one


There are issues with those inserts warping allowing moisture in between new insert and old plates. Due your due diligence before modding..just saying


----------



## Motorboat40

negolien said:


> There are issues with those inserts warping allowing moisture in between new insert and old plates. Due your due diligence before modding..just saying


Good to know I hadn't heard about that. I've been holding off buying one to get the insert 1st but that makes the decision easier for me to pull the trigger on one. I have gone back and forth between the 560 which is big enough to do all I will ever need and the 1050. Basically the porcilin lined pit and the shelf are the only things making me want to bigger grill so I'm thinking for 300 extra its not really worth it to me to go with the bigger grill I can can do all I want 560. If I ever need to smoke more than 4 butts I still have my old 6 rack box smoker that works just fine.


----------



## Btfu

Right when you plug it in the display says 560 (or I'm assuming 1050) then the software version (mine is v001) then the release (mine is R015).


----------



## Sudz

Thanks Bftu.   Has yours updated to the new release announced last week (I believe)?

Those of you with this new release, any noticed improvements?


----------



## Btfu

Sudz said:


> Thanks Bftu.   Has yours updated to the new release announced last week (I believe)?
> 
> Those of you with this new release, any noticed improvements?



Mine updated when I got it at the beginning of May and hasn't updated since. 

Where did you see an announcement of a new release?


----------



## candurin

Where is this announcement?  I just assembled mine on Thursday and I’m on V002 R001 (1050).


----------



## rexster314

Yesterday I installed a firebox insert made by Nathan Kloter. It completely replaces the factory plates with 12 gauge stainless steel and using the stock insulation. 80 bucks and included everything to complete the installation, including a strip of lavalock. These are the stock plates from my 1050 that I just bought in April about a month ago. One was completely burned through.


----------



## Sudz

The firmware update I was talking about is shown on their website.  It is listed as V002R001 released on 5/20/20.  This may be old news.  I was assuming it was new because of the stated release date.


----------



## worldbfreebase

Anybody got an update on getting wifi connected?

Android


----------



## rexster314

worldbfreebase said:


> Anybody got an update on getting wifi connected?
> 
> Android


I stopped trying. 4 different android devices and none could get connected


----------



## lokshy

rexster314 said:


> I stopped trying. 4 different android devices and none could get connected


Someone in FB said connect it iPad or iPhone first, setup WiFi, then it'll work on Android..  Lol.. Oh well if it works!


----------



## lokshy

What size grill grates to buy? 
5pack of 17.35 and 1x 2in spacer?


----------



## Roman Buffalo

lokshy said:


> Someone in FB said connect it iPad or iPhone first, setup WiFi, then it'll work on Android..  Lol.. Oh well if it works!


Might be some truth that that mine updated this weekend and I use a iPhone. Just a note if your mid cook you might want to hold off on hitting the update button on the app until the end because it stops the controller during the update and you’ll have to reset the temp and timer if you have one going. Ask me how I know


----------



## rexster314

lokshy said:


> Someone in FB said connect it iPad or iPhone first, setup WiFi, then it'll work on Android..  Lol.. Oh well if it works!


Actually, don't believe everything you read. I used a friend's iPhone and connected immediately on wifi after bluetooth. I then tried to connect my androids one at a time, with no luck.


----------



## Sudz

What "update button"?  
Is this an Android thing or is it also on iphone?
I've looked everywhere for something to tell this thing to update from my iphone and have found nothing.   Am I just missing it somewhere?


----------



## Sudz

This app is driving me crazy.  It connects with wifi easily.  Hit or miss with bluetooth but I can get paired.  At this point it works I think.  I can see the current temp and change it as desired.  However it never updates and if I walk a few feet away all is lost and nothing works.  And if I open a door when it is working it does not recover from a button connect on the controller.
I am down in rev at v001 R011 so getting updated should be my first move but I have no idea how to get this done.

I use an iphone.    Any suggestions?


----------



## rexster314

Don't feel bad, I've tried to connect the grill via wi-fi with 5 different Android devices and no such luck. Bluetooth pairs easily but the range sucks (which is natural with any bluetooth device)


----------



## jkelly140

I think maybe the wifi connection is just for firmware updates. 


rexster314 said:


> Don't feel bad, I've tried to connect the grill via wi-fi with 5 different Android devices and no such luck. Bluetooth pairs easily but the range sucks (which is natural with any bluetooth device)


----------



## rexster314

jkelly140 said:


> I think maybe the wifi connection is just for firmware updates.


No, it's to extend the controller when you're too far from bluetooth. And for firmware updates, as there's no other way to get them


----------



## Sudz

I finally noticed my system had been upgraded to V002 R001.  No idea when or how this occurred. 
I am still struggling with how to determine if bluetooth is connected, if wifi is connected, or possibly if both are connected?   Are there any control panel or app symbols which indicate these are active?
I understand you need both but its unclear as to which does what.  If you can change the temp does this suggest both are functional?


----------



## bglassbe

About to purchase the 560.  Currently use a Weber with GrillGrates.  Does anyone use GrillGrates on their 560?


----------



## Will Squared

rexster314 said:


> Yesterday I installed a firebox insert made by Nathan Kloter.


Hi Rex.
 Do you have contact info for Nathan?
I don't do Face Book.


----------



## rexster314

Will Squared said:


> Hi Rex.
> Do you have contact info for Nathan?
> I don't do Face Book.


that's the only way I know to connect with him


----------



## Will Squared

rexster314 said:


> that's the only way I know to connect with him



Okay... My wife still does FB.
Contact Info?


----------



## rexster314

Nathan Kloter


----------



## Btfu

When I use the supplied temp probe, the only way I can get it through the pass-through gasket is probe side first. I can't get the plug to fit through. It's not a big deal, just wondering if that's the case for others, if I'm not being forceful enough, or what others are doing.


----------



## rexster314

rexster314 said:


> Nathan Kloter



[email protected]


----------



## Will Squared

Much obliged Rex.


----------



## negolien

Sudz said:


> I finally noticed my system had been upgraded to V002 R001.  No idea when or how this occurred.
> I am still struggling with how to determine if bluetooth is connected, if wifi is connected, or possibly if both are connected?   Are there any control panel or app symbols which indicate these are active?
> I understand you need both but its unclear as to which does what.  If you can change the temp does this suggest both are functional?


Yes, symbols are standard bt and wifi icons to the right of grill name when app is running.


----------



## Sudz

I see the wifi but never the bluetooth.  It seems to be working fine at the moment. 
It appears to connect when I have it do so and when I push the connect button after an open door.  I'm assuming the bluetooth is doing it's thing?

Does this sound normal or typical?


----------



## bobrap

negolien said:


> My first advice get the mb cover I got both the grill and the cover from mb and had 0 damage . Shipment with thru estes and a contract driver for finally deliver curbside.
> 
> Watch the screws to the handle or u will drop em in the lid trust us we almost all did it LOL. Foil top firebox lid. Silicone the rubber firebox gaskets or add rope like some of us have done. I did lavalock on the front where the lid drops and it has worked fine. Season and burn off per instruction manual use alot of high temp canola oil to season. Feel free to seal joints with high temp sealer. Mine smoked a bit for the fist few cooks but settled down nicely. Lumps good in the hopper and wifi bt can be kinda buggy,
> 
> Any questions just ask us theres a bunch of us with 560 here now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 431455


I did drop them in the lid.  Then my buddy showed me the inserts to prevent this.  Gotta find some screws so I can use the lid!


----------



## Roman Buffalo

Anyone upgrade the castors yet? I need something that can handle uneven/ gravel better since I roll mine in and out of my garage everytime


----------



## lokshy

Roman Buffalo said:


> Anyone upgrade the castors yet? I need something that can handle uneven/ gravel better since I roll mine in and out of my garage everytime


Rubber wheels I'd have to imagine?


----------



## SmokeyJoe55

So I made a post on this yesterday but figured I’d add it to this thread, but I am having a huge temp swing from the left to the right side of the 560 to the point the much thicker end of my spare ribs came out fall off the bone while the thinner end was very under cooked. That has to be a hell of a temp difference for the thicker side to cook that much faster. I used the top rack too and temp at 260 with a water pan.

I also just found a reddit post with one guy saying there is a 100 degree difference from one side of the grill to the other. And several youtube videos showing this problem. I read this thread before buying and idk maybe I got a defective unit but this may be a fatal flaw in this grill. I will try again and see what happens.


----------



## SmokeyJoe55

negolien said:


> There are issues with those inserts warping allowing moisture in between new insert and old plates. Due your due diligence before modding..just saying



Where did you see that? I looked it up but can’t find any info on the mod warping.


----------



## ross77

SmokeyJoe55 said:


> So I made a post on this yesterday but figured I’d add it to this thread, but I am having a huge temp swing from the left to the right side of the 560 to the point the much thicker end of my spare ribs came out fall off the bone while the thinner end was very under cooked. That has to be a hell of a temp difference for the thicker side to cook that much faster. I used the top rack too and temp at 260 with a water pan.
> 
> I also just found a reddit post with one guy saying there is a 100 degree difference from one side of the grill to the other. And several youtube videos showing this problem. I read this thread before buying and idk maybe I got a defective unit but this may be a fatal flaw in this grill. I will try again and see what happens.



The left side is warmer but not 100 degrees in my experience. I’ve noticed 10 to 20 depending on what the fan is doing.
The water pan however, that will cause issues with temp. I’ve used a drip pan a couple times and it caused wild temp swings.  No issues without it. I’ve been cooking weekly on this since January.


----------



## worldbfreebase

lokshy said:


> Rubber wheels I'd have to imagine?


may want to just get a $50 boat/trailer dolly from harbor freight and modify it.


----------



## SmokeyJoe55

ross77 said:


> The left side is warmer but not 100 degrees in my experience. I’ve noticed 10 to 20 depending on what the fan is doing.
> The water pan however, that will cause issues with temp. I’ve used a drip pan a couple times and it caused wild temp swings.  No issues without it. I’ve been cooking weekly on this since January.



I was wondering if the water pan had anything to do with it. I will try it without. Thanks for the tip! I also ordered the mod for the firebox, that youtube video of the so called “fire brick” behind the “shipping panels” is disturbing. If I can fix both these issues I‘d be like a kid at Christmas.


----------



## worldbfreebase

i don't know why, but i get errors all the time when trying to post. then it keeps the text even if you delete it and refresh the page.


----------



## deejus

Yeah, the water pan will definately effect heat distribution, either use a smaller one or slide the pan to the left so it forces more of the air to go around to the right.


----------



## worldbfreebase

i think there may be a code error in a smiley i am trying to use.


----------



## worldbfreebase

guess it's not liking smileys at all.

boat dolly gave me another idea. Attach a tongue to the frame on the caster wheel side. Maybe even add a wench.

now that's a mod!


----------



## Sudz

Have any of you had any success getting any support from Masterbuilt Customer Service?
I've spent the past two weeks trying to get someone to work with.  Their agent tells me by email I must first register before she will help me.  I had registered and actually had received an email welcoming me to Masterbuilt.  Attempts to re-register fail because their system says I'm already registered.  I informed the agent of this and she still persist in telling me I must be registered for her service.   This is rediculous.


----------



## rexster314

SmokeyJoe55 said:


> Where did you see that? I looked it up but can’t find any info on the mod warping.



Been on several Facebook Masterbuilt groups. Just because the insert fits tightly when installed, doesn't mean it won't warp in some places due to high heat and allow air gaps between it and the factory heat shields. Stands to reason there would be moisture accumulation there


----------



## worldbfreebase

Sudz said:


> Have any of you had any success getting any support from Masterbuilt Customer Service?
> I've spent the past two weeks trying to get someone to work with.  Their agent tells me by email I must first register before she will help me.  I had registered and actually had received an email welcoming me to Masterbuilt.  Attempts to re-register fail because their system says I'm already registered.  I informed the agent of this and she still persist in telling me I must be registered for her service.   This is rediculous.


i just registered mine and put a customer service request in. received a case number back.


----------



## SmokeyJoe55

rexster314 said:


> Been on several Facebook Masterbuilt groups. Just because the insert fits tightly when installed, doesn't mean it won't warp in some places due to high heat and allow air gaps between it and the factory heat shields. Stands to reason there would be moisture accumulation there



Interesting. Well at this point it might be better to take chance because that insulation does not look like it will hold up from repeated scraping of the charcoal. The current “shipping panels” aren’t air tight so if moisture is going to get in it will get in with the stock set up anyway.


----------



## deanokhan

Hi was wondering what everyone's experience has been with warping and rusting. I've read some reviews saying the charcoal chute area starting to rust after a few cooks.


----------



## lokshy

Hi guys, any idea what cables the new Fireboard2 needs to work with the masterbuilt?


----------



## rexster314

lokshy said:


> Hi guys, any idea what cables the new Fireboard2 needs to work with the masterbuilt?



If it has the builtin Drive, all you need is a cable with a 2.5mm barrel plug on one end and a JST type connector on the other end for the fan. There's a bbq supply company that started selling a premade cable a couple of months after I made mine up


----------



## Will Squared

deanokhan said:


> I've read some reviews saying the charcoal chute area starting to rust after a few cooks.


I have done quite a few cooks and You will see creosote build up. This has the appearance of peeling paint. I don't have rust per say.

What you will get is burn through of the metal by the Fire Box area (bottom 6" of the fuel stack)

I just got delivery of my Fire Box Mod kit about 30 minutes ago ! 
I will work on that tomorrow.

Here is what I will be doing...


----------



## Aledavidov

Do you o


Will Squared said:


> I have done quite a few cooks and You will see creosote build up. This has the appearance of peeling paint. I don't have rust per say.
> 
> What you will get is burn through of the metal by the Fire Box area (bottom 6" of the fuel stack)
> 
> I just got delivery of my Fire Box Mod kit about 30 minutes ago !
> I will work on that tomorrow.
> 
> Here is what I will be doing...



Do you ordered this mod from Nathan Kloter ?


----------



## Will Squared

Aledavidov said:


> Do you ordered this mod from Nathan Kloter ?


I did.
Nathan was great to work with. He was very prompt with answers and shipped within two days of payment. The steel is very heavy gauge and I am pleased with the material.


----------



## Aledavidov

Will Squared said:


> I did.
> Nathan was great to work with. He was very prompt with answers and shipped within two days of payment. The steel is very heavy gauge and I am pleased with the material.


I probably go ahead and order fire box mod , so when my 1050 show up i can upgrade fire box 
Thank you sir


----------



## Will Squared

Just Got Er Dun !
I installed Nathan's kit and it went Easy Peasy !
I LOVE that Guy !

His video was 20 minutes and it took me around 40. (I'm slow)

12 gauge is the way the Factory should have made it.

Ready to Cook On !


----------



## rexster314

Will Squared said:


> Just Got Er Dun !
> I installed Nathan's kit and it went Easy Peasy !
> I LOVE that Guy !
> 
> His video was 20 minutes and it took me around 40. (I'm slow)
> 
> 12 gauge is the way the Factory should have made it.
> 
> Ready to Cook On !


Agreed. I'll be taking some pics of my replacements tomorrow. They're 2 weeks old.


----------



## Will Squared

I am so glad I took your advise and got the heaver metal kit. 
Also it is better to disassemble the old metal and take it out and replace it piece by piece instead of shoving a welded box down the Stack. 
Thanx Rex.


----------



## Sudz

Will Squared said:


> Just Got Er Dun !
> I installed Nathan's kit and it went Easy Peasy !
> I LOVE that Guy !
> 
> His video was 20 minutes and it took me around 40. (I'm slow)
> 
> 12 gauge is the way the Factory should have made it.
> 
> Ready to Cook On !


How can I reach Nathan?  Does appear I could use one of his kits.


----------



## Will Squared

[email protected]
He takes PayPal


----------



## rexster314

Will Squared said:


> [email protected]
> He takes PayPal


or venmo


----------



## Will Squared

rexster314 said:


> or venmo


This is true.


----------



## bobrap

On the subject of cooking, I've always wondered how people can tell the difference of food cooked with different woods.  My taste buds must be shot.  Seems to me, once something like hickory is used, it will over power any lighter woods, like apple or cherry, that you try and use later.  Is there something I'm missing or are my taste buds dying? :)


----------



## Will Squared

Are you talking hickory reside in the smoker taints the next cook? I hadn't noticed that but I use mostly Apple and Cherry and can tell between those.
I baked a pizza with Oak chunks and could really tell that... kind of a leathery taste, but it did not affect following cooks.
I use Pecan to chipotle up my chiles but I think I get a clean taste between cooks.


----------



## bobrap

Basically, yes.  Seems once I use hickory, that's all I smell/taste.  No big deal, I guess.  I like hickory.


----------



## Will Squared

bobrap said:


> No big deal, I guess. I like hickory.


Just a thought...
Do some cooks with no smoke wood, just Briqs or Lump. See if it smooths out.
When you go back to smoke wood, use less and go with a milder wood, like apple or pecan.
To me Cherry has a very distinct taste and I use it mostly for pork.
If I use Hickory or Mesquite I go light of the chips or chunks.
When I do Whiskey Barrel Burgers I just use a LITTLE as it is strong.
Sometimes less is more.


----------



## bobrap

Been this way for me since I started using smokers way back when.  Just wondered if it's just me.


----------



## Sudz

I must admit, I must work at it to tell a difference from many of the woods I play with.  I can tell mesquite and hickory apart from the others and sometimes oak if I went overboard.   I've often thought the stronger woods linger in the pit for awhile but never really did anything to confirm this.   I've picked up some lump and plan on a cook without wood just to see what difference I might observe.


----------



## lokshy

Error: safe mode, Close the device door, remove any coverings from your device.  
This is from within the app, of course it won't connect to WiFi either. Using an android phone. The unit itself is working, up to 225 for the burn in now. Gonna set it to 350 now.

Any way to fix this?
New 1050 just setup. Wouldn't pair to my wife's iPhone so charging my iPad now to try that later.


----------



## rexster314

Even an iPhone? I have heard instances of Apple not connecting, but not near as many as Android devices. Let's face it. The Masterbuilt app is a piece of garbage. They push out updates for the controller, but if you can't connect your wifi, it's meaningless. 
Last I looked, the app rated a 1.8 in the Play Store. For a mainstream company it should be at least 3.5 or better. Then you look at Fireboard and how easy it is to connect to any wifi. Masterbuilt is missing the mark


----------



## whistlepig

I have an Iphone and have the Masterbuilt app but we live rural and cell phone reception is spotty to say the least. Satellite internet here not much better. I have been looking at Fireboard (which is expensive) but am pretty sure the lack of cell phone towers here may defeat the Fireboard.


----------



## lokshy

Yea I'm annoyed, my iPad doesn't get the latest os and the masterbuilt app needs it. So that wasn't an option. I've got a grill I can't connect to... Either by WiFi or Bluetooth.

I looked at the fireboard but it's 450cad by time I pay everything, shipping, taxes.. Unit and bbqhq cable.

I didn't hit order today as I wasn't sure how the ambient probe connects into fireboard then realized have to use a new one from fireboard not the masterbuilt one. 

This thing uses huge amounts of fuel, like 5x my steel kamado kooker.  Bonkers amounts. 
Sear I got on the steaks wasn't impressive at all, I'll try with a cast iron pan or griddle. There's no true crust forming from a pan or char like you get right over the coals. 

I like it's ease of use, I wish they had an electric element to start it, it was more fuel efficient, and the dammed wifi worked.  I have to spend 30% of the grill price on a wifi controller?  Then add the mods..


----------



## ross77

I can't compare to a kamado but the MB is a different beast as it has a fan stoking the coals.  The type of fuel makes a big difference.  I've had the best luck with B&B charcoal briquets.  Smaller coals like Kingsford fall through the grate before they completely burn.  Lump is also hit or miss as the smaller pieces fall right through.

As for searing and crust, I've had no issue with that.  Once you hit searing temp, give it 5 minutes to warm up the grates then throw the steaks on.  At 600+ I've been getting a great crust.

To be fair, you can't blame your old non-updating iPad on MB......


----------



## lokshy

ross77 said:


> I can't compare to a kamado but the MB is a different beast as it has a fan stoking the coals.  The type of fuel makes a big difference.  I've had the best luck with B&B charcoal briquets.  Smaller coals like Kingsford fall through the grate before they completely burn.  Lump is also hit or miss as the smaller pieces fall right through.
> 
> As for searing and crust, I've had no issue with that.  Once you hit searing temp, give it 5 minutes to warm up the grates then throw the steaks on.  At 600+ I've been getting a great crust.
> 
> To be fair, you can't blame your old non-updating iPad on MB......


Ya I ran it with maple leaf briquettes and cowboy lump. Chomped through both ferociously.  Hopefully better at low and slow. 
I don't blame mb for my old iPad, I think they should work with a note 10 plus or  iPhone xr though wouldn't you agree? 

Trying a flat chicken this afternoon. Hopefully turns out well. Should be as good as the kamado I think.


----------



## Will Squared

ross77 said:


> As for searing and crust, I've had no issue with that. Once you hit searing temp, give it 5 minutes to warm up the grates then throw the steaks on. At 600+ I've been getting a great crust.


We reverse seared a Rib Eye Steak last night that melted in my mouth !
...and a couple of Yukon Gold potatoes.


----------



## worldbfreebase

lokshy said:


> Yea I'm annoyed, my iPad doesn't get the latest os and the masterbuilt app needs it. So that wasn't an option. I've got a grill I can't connect to... Either by WiFi or Bluetooth.
> 
> I looked at the fireboard but it's 450cad by time I pay everything, shipping, taxes.. Unit and bbqhq cable.
> 
> I didn't hit order today as I wasn't sure how the ambient probe connects into fireboard then realized have to use a new one from fireboard not the masterbuilt one.
> 
> This thing uses huge amounts of fuel, like 5x my steel kamado kooker.  Bonkers amounts.
> Sear I got on the steaks wasn't impressive at all, I'll try with a cast iron pan or griddle. There's no true crust forming from a pan or char like you get right over the coals.
> 
> I like it's ease of use, I wish they had an electric element to start it, it was more fuel efficient, and the dammed wifi worked.  I have to spend 30% of the grill price on a wifi controller?  Then add the mods..



you are connected via bluetooth. you have that error because a door was opened after you connected. close the doors and then push the connection button on the grill controller and it will go away. every time you open a door, you have to push the button to resume the bluetooth control

Smoked a brisket @ 250 yesterday for 9 hours and went through about 14 #'s of charcoal. 

It was my first brisket ever. Had a pretty uniform smoke ring close to 1/4 inch. All wood was put in the ash can, none in the hopper. MB probe was within a couple degrees of my thermapen. took it to 205°, gave it the poke test. sat in a cooler for 2.5 hours, was till steaming hot. Came out really well for my first one.


----------



## worldbfreebase

Will Squared said:


> We reverse seared a Rib Eye Steak last night that melted in my mouth !
> ...and a couple of Yukon Gold potatoes.


 did that saturday. used a cast iron pan. decent crust. was a little breezy so i was only getting up to about 660°. i missed my temp mark and it came out medium instead of on the rare side of medium rare, but it was by far the juiciest medium cooked steak i have EVER had.


----------



## Btfu

Of everything I've made on it so far, the ribeye steaks were the best. Easily a top contender for best steaks we've ever eaten


----------



## Will Squared

worldbfreebase said:


> was a little breezy so i was only getting up to about 660°


We got hit by a sudden rain. I was running to cover things when it was @700' so I blinked for a minute and the IT was a little higher than I like but it was just fine.


----------



## worldbfreebase

exactly. IT was sitting at about 100°. went in the house, poured a shot, grabbed another beer and it jumped to 115°. seared each side for about 2 minutes.


----------



## BoardStiff

Wow, this has been a great thread, and I'm nearly sold (leaning towards a 1050 if I can find one). Got a couple of questions still, particularly about the 1050 vs 560:

*Is the 1050 going to be very inefficient for small cooks? *It would be great to have the extra space when I need it, but more often than not I'm firing up my gas grill on a weeknight to quickly cook a couple burgers, sausages, or steaks. How much charcoal will I be burning through for each small cook like this? I guess I could hang on to the gas grill, but if I'm springing for the larger MB, I'm inclined to sell it to recoup some of the cost and reclaim some space. 
*Is the build quality good enough for the price?* I've had both my WSM and Weber Genesis Silver gas grill for 14 years, and despite heavy use, year-round outdoor storage (often uncovered), and minimal maintenance, both are in very good condition, with only grill grates, flavor bars, and a starter button replaced. Based on the 1 year warranty and some comments in this forum and the FB groups, I'm a bit concerned that the MB won't hold up nearly as well. At $800 (not including any mods), I can't afford to replace a 1050 every few years. Have other MB products that have been around longer held up over many years, or are MBs built more like my cheapo CharBroil electric smoker that was falling apart after a couple of years?

Thanks!


----------



## lokshy

BoardStiff said:


> Wow, this has been a great thread, and I'm nearly sold (leaning towards a 1050 if I can find one). Got a couple of questions still, particularly about the 1050 vs 560:
> 
> *Is the 1050 going to be very inefficient for small cooks? *It would be great to have the extra space when I need it, but more often than not I'm firing up my gas grill on a weeknight to quickly cook a couple burgers, sausages, or steaks. How much charcoal will I be burning through for each small cook like this? I guess I could hang on to the gas grill, but if I'm springing for the larger MB, I'm inclined to sell it to recoup some of the cost and reclaim some space.
> *Is the build quality good enough for the price?* I've had both my WSM and Weber Genesis Silver gas grill for 14 years, and despite heavy use, year-round outdoor storage (often uncovered), and minimal maintenance, both are in very good condition, with only grill grates, flavor bars, and a starter button replaced. Based on the 1 year warranty and some comments in this forum and the FB groups, I'm a bit concerned that the MB won't hold up nearly as well. At $800 (not including any mods), I can't afford to replace a 1050 every few years. Have other MB products that have been around longer held up over many years, or are MBs built more like my cheapo CharBroil electric smoker that was falling apart after a couple of years?
> 
> Thanks!


Uh based on amount of charcoal I'm burning for quick cooks, and 90min cooks.. It's bonkers level consumption. Some. Are suggesting only load the unit with how much you want to use that cook.. As it just burns away tons of extra in the hopper. It doesn't get snuffed out like a egg does.   I'm down over 24lb of charcoal in burn in. 1. [email protected] 2. Burgers 350. 3.flat chicken 350/90min

I am about to order another 10 bags of charcoal.. I'm used to 1 bag lasting me a month in my akorn.... 

Keep your gas. Buy the 560 with the vent so it can be modded for consumption, and don't count on this thing being around in 4 years..  Maybe some later versions of it will last longer.  

It's convenient but go into it with open eyes.


----------



## Sudz

That does sound a bit extreme.  I'm on my forth short cook with having filled the chute once.  I may get a fifth but I'll add some more charcoal just to be sure.  I've been cooking from 225 to 350 on these cooks.   For certain running at 700 does suck the fuel.

It also appears the shutdown of some grills significantly exceeds that of others.  Leaks are being blamed which is probably fair.  Mine appears to be dead somewhere between 1 and 1 1/2 hours.  This is smoldering coals.  Normal burning stops within minutes.


----------



## lokshy

Sudz said:


> That does sound a bit extreme.  I'm on my forth short cook with having filled the chute once.  I may get a fifth but I'll add some more charcoal just to be sure.  I've been cooking from 225 to 350 on these cooks.   For certain running at 700 does suck the fuel.
> 
> It also appears the shutdown of some grills significantly exceeds that of others.  Leaks are being blamed which is probably fair.  Mine appears to be dead somewhere between 1 and 1 1/2 hours.  This is smoldering coals.  Normal burning stops within minutes.


I saw someone on FB find big holes behind screws in the firebox area approx if I recall and added washers for a better seal. May try that and the grid mod as I see lots of droppings lol.  
But spending about 6 bucks per cook is not gonna sit well with me.  I'll know more as next week or two goes on.  But has me considering going back to a newer egg. Primo or kj


----------



## Sudz

I've had my 560 for three weeks and must say it has been flawless with the exception of the app.
The app is good when it works which in my case is rarely.  

I've been trying to work with Masterbuilt Customer Service which has been very frustrating. Once I did begin to receive emails the responses avoided my questions and provided standard suggestions which did not address the problem.   It appears they have no answers to the WiFi issues many of us experience.

Have any of you seen a detailed description of how this app works and what to do with WiFi and/or Bluetooth issues?   Its really been a challenge trying to troubleshoot this thing without any knowledge about it.


----------



## lokshy

Sudz said:


> I've had my 560 for three weeks and must say it has been flawless with the exception of the app.
> The app is good when it works which in my case is rarely.
> 
> I've been trying to work with Masterbuilt Customer Service which has been very frustrating. Once I did begin to receive emails the responses avoided my questions and provided standard suggestions which did not address the problem.   It appears they have no answers to the WiFi issues many of us experience.
> 
> Have any of you seen a detailed description of how this app works and what to do with WiFi and/or Bluetooth issues?   Its really been a challenge trying to troubleshoot this thing without any knowledge about it.


I ordered the Fireboard2 and cable separately from thebbqhq , damn expensive tbh, but wifi wouldn't work, and hitting connect repeatedly is baffling, not to mention if it got on WiFi once, why does it keep losing it and requiring only Bluetooth, and saying it's out of range, when it has WiFi configured..  I at least got it on WiFi to get the new firmware.  I hope you got that going


----------



## BoardStiff

FWIW, I saw over on one of the FB forums this morning that AmazingRibs.com has rescinded their Platinum rating of the 560 due to quality problems with their own test unit:
https://amazingribs.com/ratings-reviews/combination-grills-smokers/masterbuilt-gravity-series-560

Considering it was their recommendation that got me thinking about buying one of these, I'm going to hold off at least until they get to the bottom of this. At a $200-300 price point, I'd roll the dice on the 560 and expect to do some mods or maybe have to replace the whole thing after a few years. For $500+, I need something that will hold up on its own. 

Maybe I'll go with a cheaper gas smoker for now (MB makes an AmazingRibs.com Platinum award winner one of those too), and revisit the Gravity in a couple years when MB or another manufacturer has worked out the kinks.


----------



## lokshy

BoardStiff said:


> FWIW, I saw over on one of the FB forums this morning that AmazingRibs.com has rescinded their Platinum rating of the 560 due to quality problems with their own test unit:
> https://amazingribs.com/ratings-reviews/combination-grills-smokers/masterbuilt-gravity-series-560
> 
> Considering it was their recommendation that got me thinking about buying one of these, I'm going to hold off at least until they get to the bottom of this. At a $200-300 price point, I'd roll the dice on the 560 and expect to do some mods or maybe have to replace the whole thing after a few years. For $500+, I need something that will hold up on its own.
> 
> Maybe I'll go with a cheaper gas smoker for now (MB makes an AmazingRibs.com Platinum award winner one of those too), and revisit the Gravity in a couple years when MB or another manufacturer has worked out the kinks.


I took the unusual step for me of assembling this myself so I would know where everything goes, so if it fails it won't seem as daunting.. I would normally never do that.. But this is a early product, and issues are expected. Fan failures, electronics etc.. Until they realize they should use better components.  They already ship longer screws for the lid, as everyone was loosing them, so they're listening.. A bit lol.


----------



## gary s

Pretty Cool

Gary


----------



## Sudz

Have any of you noticed if the type and brand of fuel has any effect on the amount of creosote produced?


----------



## ross77

lokshy said:


> Uh based on amount of charcoal I'm burning for quick cooks, and 90min cooks.. It's bonkers level consumption. Some. Are suggesting only load the unit with how much you want to use that cook.. As it just burns away tons of extra in the hopper. It doesn't get snuffed out like a egg does.   I'm down over 24lb of charcoal in burn in. 1. [email protected] 2. Burgers 350. 3.flat chicken 350/90min
> 
> I am about to order another 10 bags of charcoal.. I'm used to 1 bag lasting me a month in my akorn....
> 
> Keep your gas. Buy the 560 with the vent so it can be modded for consumption, and don't count on this thing being around in 4 years..  Maybe some later versions of it will last longer.
> 
> It's convenient but go into it with open eyes.



You must have an air leak in the ash bin area.  Maybe the door isn't sealing properly?  I am not seeing an unusual amount of fuel usage.  I've been using primarily Royal Oak Classic briquets.  After shutting down, the grill has usually cooled down enough to cover it after a couple hours.  I tried out a bag of B&B Oak briquets and that lasted even longer than the RO.


----------



## lokshy

ross77 said:


> You must have an air leak in the ash bin area.  Maybe the door isn't sealing properly?  I am not seeing an unusual amount of fuel usage.  I've been using primarily Royal Oak Classic briquets.  After shutting down, the grill has usually cooled down enough to cover it after a couple hours.  I tried out a bag of B&B Oak briquets and that lasted even longer than the RO.


I've emailed masterbuilt.. We'll see where that takes me lol  I didn't put together the ash area so can't say I know what might be leaking.. I suppose I can look in there but not sure how I'll tell


----------



## ross77

lokshy said:


> I've emailed masterbuilt.. We'll see where that takes me lol  I didn't put together the ash area so can't say I know what might be leaking.. I suppose I can look in there but not sure how I'll tell



Mine wasn't sealing properly on the bottom right.  MB sent me a new door.


----------



## lokshy

ross77 said:


> Mine wasn't sealing properly on the bottom right.  MB sent me a new door.


How did you figure it out? Maybe I'll do the dollar bill test.


----------



## ross77

lokshy said:


> How did you figure it out? Maybe I'll do the dollar bill test.



I noticed sparks coming out when charcoal would fall through the grate into the ash pan.  You can adjust the latch to make it close better but due to my door being slightly bent it didn't help.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

lokshy said:


> Uh based on amount of charcoal I'm burning for quick cooks, and 90min cooks.. It's bonkers level consumption. Some. Are suggesting only load the unit with how much you want to use that cook.. As it just burns away tons of extra in the hopper. It doesn't get snuffed out like a egg does.   I'm down over 24lb of charcoal in burn in. 1. [email protected] 2. Burgers 350. 3.flat chicken 350/90min
> 
> I am about to order another 10 bags of charcoal.. I'm used to 1 bag lasting me a month in my akorn....
> 
> Keep your gas. Buy the 560 with the vent so it can be modded for consumption, and don't count on this thing being around in 4 years..  Maybe some later versions of it will last longer.
> 
> It's convenient but go into it with open eyes.



I believe there’s merit to not filling the hopper all the way if your not cooking for a long time.  I was scratching my head to on why it uses a lot of fuel on a short cook. Last time before I fired it up to grill some sausages I checked the hopper and it had just enough left where I could see some of the ash bin. I put in just enough to cover it up maybe  a 3”  layer. Fired it up cooked at 425 for maybe 15 minutes and shut it down. Checked the hopper after it cooled and it hardly used any fuel.  Still couldn’t see into the ash bin .


----------



## lokshy

Roman Buffalo said:


> I believe there’s merit to not filling the hopper all the way if your not cooking for a long time.  I was scratching my head to on why it uses a lot of fuel on a short cook. Last time before I fired it up to grill some sausages I checked the hopper and it had just enough left where I could see some of the ash bin. I put in just enough to cover it up maybe  a 3”  layer. Fired it up cooked at 425 for maybe 15 minutes and shut it down. Checked the hopper after it cooled and it hardly used any fuel.  Still couldn’t see into the ash bin .


It Nom Nom nomd through 1/3 hopper today on a 2hr cook at 225.  Very little left. I'll try doing something quick with what little is left in there and see how it goes. I had to order ten more bags of charcoal today... I'm carrying two bags up to the balcony at a time. They're 8lb cowboy lump bags. 

Irony was I was using charcoal on my napoleon gas grill, inside its charcoal optional insert tray and I was like man this is a waste as I don't get to turn it off.. It burns itself out.. Lol.. it was using less fuel! 

My bbq dragon and chimney of insanity just arrived.. Super stoked to get it up to 1100f or something like others have and sear some steak.  Might be the fix I been looking for


----------



## ross77

lokshy said:


> It Nom Nom nomd through 1/3 hopper today on a 2hr cook at 225.  Very little left. I'll try doing something quick with what little is left in there and see how it goes. I had to order ten more bags of charcoal today... I'm carrying two bags up to the balcony at a time. They're 8lb cowboy lump bags.
> 
> Irony was I was using charcoal on my napoleon gas grill, inside its charcoal optional insert tray and I was like man this is a waste as I don't get to turn it off.. It burns itself out.. Lol.. it was using less fuel!
> 
> My bbq dragon and chimney of insanity just arrived.. Super stoked to get it up to 1100f or something like others have and sear some steak.  Might be the fix I been looking for



1/3 of a hopper at 225 for 2 hours?  What fuel are you using?  I don’t burn through anywhere close to that much.


----------



## worldbfreebase

ross77 said:


> 1/3 of a hopper at 225 for 2 hours?  What fuel are you using?  I don’t burn through anywhere close to that much.


That would be about 5#'s. That would give me a 4 hour cook at that temp including warm up and burn off.


----------



## lokshy

ross77 said:


> 1/3 of a hopper at 225 for 2 hours?  What fuel are you using?  I don’t burn through anywhere close to that much.


Cowboy lump charcoal.. I'm guessing same consumption with the other lump and briquettes I had mawed through.  I wonder what's wrong


----------



## Will Squared

I did my Ribs for 5 hours and had 1/3 of the fuel left over.


----------



## ross77

lokshy said:


> Cowboy lump charcoal.. I'm guessing same consumption with the other lump and briquettes I had mawed through.  I wonder what's wrong



I've used Cowboy lump and it didn't last long.  Too many small pieces that fell right through the ash grate before burning.  I get a decent burn time with Royal Oak ridge briquets.  Try B&B Charcoal Briquets or the B&B Char Logs.  I got excellent burn time with the B&B briquets.  Burned around 2/3 of a hopper after an 8.5 hour brisket smoke.  250-275 cooking temp.


----------



## Will Squared

I wove two rods into the charcoal grate and it provides a more thorough burn of my fuel.
That might help.
A real simple mod.


----------



## ross77

Will Squared said:


> I wove two rods into the charcoal grate and it provides a more thorough burn of my fuel.
> That might help.
> A real simple mod.



I've seen many others do something similar.  I haven't decided to do it yet.  I was amazed at the B&B briquets as they burned completely to ash with zero partially burned charcoal chunks in the ash pan.


----------



## lokshy

ross77 said:


> I've used Cowboy lump and it didn't last long.  Too many small pieces that fell right through the ash grate before burning.  I get a decent burn time with Royal Oak ridge briquets.  Try B&B Charcoal Briquets or the B&B Char Logs.  I got excellent burn time with the B&B briquets.  Burned around 2/3 of a hopper after an 8.5 hour brisket smoke.  250-275 cooking temp.


Am in Canada so no b&b here, but will try briquettes again, and grate mod as well


----------



## SKade

Pulled the trigger and got in a 560. Should be assembling tomorrow. I read through all the posts in this thread and found them vary helpful. I deal confident about my choice. I’ve hade good luck with master built. I have a MES that I’ve had since 2007 and only had to replace the element once due to my own negligence. My offset smoker finally bit the rust so I needed a new grill. The 560 seams like it can do everything I need. I love the idea of temperature setting with charcoal flavor and burn.


----------



## chapper

Last night's grill.....  Reverse seared T-Bones.  225 for about 45 minutes and cranked it up.  Best steaks I've ever cooked, couldn't believe how juicy they were!


----------



## Aledavidov

chapper said:


> Last night's grill.....  Reverse seared T-Bones.  225 for about 45 minutes and cranked it up.  Best steaks I've ever cooked, couldn't believe how juicy they were!


Looking good , can’t wait when my 1050 arrives


----------



## Sudz

Have any of you solved your app problems by replacing the control module?


----------



## worldbfreebase

Sudz said:


> Have any of you solved your app problems by replacing the control module?



no. replacing the control module, unless you go with something like a fireboard, will not resolve the issue.

i believe I know what 95% of the problem is. I fixed mine last night. I am in the middle of fighting with MB right now.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Btfu

worldbfreebase said:


> no. replacing the control module, unless you go with something like a fireboard, will not resolve the issue.
> 
> i believe I know what 95% of the problem is. I fixed mine last night. I am in the middle of fighting with MB right now.
> 
> Stay tuned.


I'd be happy to give your fix a try and see if I can replicate it


----------



## bill1

ross77 said:


> I’ve never cooked anything for 24 hours. The last brisket I smoked took about 9 hours. You just open the hopper and pour in more charcoal. For overnight just top it off before you go to bed.


The amount of ash from various fuels varies, but it's probably a good idea to always check how much ash you have before adding more charcoal.


----------



## rexster314

Sudz said:


> Have any of you solved your app problems by replacing the control module?



Well, I replaced one that had a broken antenna back in January with the same version. Still had no luck. 
Unless you luck out and get a very new one with the updated firmware, it makes no sense. With the new firmware your chances of getting a wifi connection MAY be increased.


----------



## BBQ Newbie

Let me preface my comments by saying that I like my MB560. However, to be candid, I'm not thrilled with the overall quality of the build. In four months time, I like many, will have to replace the panels in the firebox.  After FOUR months!! Unlike those of you who appear to take the matter in stride, I'm not as forgiving, especially when if I consider my options. Do I go with the mod that has been discussed on this site (and folks thank you for sharing that valuable information) and pay the extra $80 bucks or so, or do I go through the hassle of dealing with customer service to have them honor their warranty. The obvious problem with that is if they do honor their warranty and send me the same parts, am I only enlisting to spend the rest of my life in servitude tearing apart every four months my MB560 in order to keep it running? Of course, on a more positive note,  I'm hopeful that with enough practice dismantling and assembling my unit that I'll eventually be able to move on to other leisurely activities. Or am I simply being too optimistic?

Additionally, I have the same problems as many of you with connectivity, as well as (and possibly unique to my grill), the seal around the ash bucket has pulled away from the door thereby causing me to pursue better ways to keep the seal in place.

Thanks folks for allowing me this site to steam, as well as, pick up some helpful tips on how to grill!


----------



## lokshy

B
 BBQ Newbie
 I feel ya man. I like the easy startup.. But the recent paint peeling in the ashbox area.. Which is below the grate people mod, which you're describing an issue with.. Tells me that this will likely burn through as well. But in the mean time I'll be eating paint chips blown onto my food.    I got annoyed and stopped using it, have reached out to MB, as there is no mod for this atm.    I bought a primo xl like I should have originally on Friday, and will keep the masterbuilt on the ground floor deck until I lose my patience with it.  My biggest complaint is the fuel consumption, then the build quality. Fuel might get fixed but dunno.   Primo xl firebox can do 72hrs at 225 on one fill...  My 1050 gives me 7-8hrs..

If MB fixes and improves the issues we're seeing, I think they're gonna do ok, it's a new product, it's bound to have issues, what's weird is they own kamado joe, and have a line of successful bbqs themselves.


----------



## negolien

stop moding your grills and blaming mb lol what a joke. so blockin u


----------



## rexster314

So this morning I had a little time and decided to fool around with my 560 (stock) and my Galaxy Note 10+. I've made myself heard on this and other boards/groups about my satisfaction and lack of dealing with wi-fi and the Masterbuilt apps.

So knowing I had a good install of the newest version of the app, I powered up the cooker and paired the BT which took no time (always a good BT connection). Then I went through and began wi-fi pairing. I had read a day or two ago about the app having a hard time resolving the passwords, which mine had numbers, letters and a special character @. I had changed my router settings yesterday to a password with just letters/numerals only. And with 9 total characters.

The 2.4 router was found as usual, but using the new password logged in, and within 2 minutes I was on wi-fi and actually downloading the new firmware automatically. Waited till that was done, restarted everything and surprise, surprise, surprise............I had a wi-fi connection!!!
I now am cooking a chicken on the new rotisserie that came in yesterday, and what's even better, I like the fact that I can open the ash bin door and hopper door, close them and the fan starts up again on it's own. I had done the cooker lid with an auto fuse months ago.
So those still having connection problems, try what I did today, and you might get lucky.


----------



## Btfu

rexster314 said:


> So this morning I had a little time and decided to fool around with my 560 (stock) and my Galaxy Note 10+. I've made myself heard on this and other boards/groups about my satisfaction and lack of dealing with wi-fi and the Masterbuilt apps.
> 
> So knowing I had a good install of the newest version of the app, I powered up the cooker and paired the BT which took no time (always a good BT connection). Then I went through and began wi-fi pairing. I had read a day or two ago about the app having a hard time resolving the passwords, which mine had numbers, letters and a special character @. I had changed my router settings yesterday to a password with just letters/numerals only. And with 9 total characters.
> 
> The 2.4 router was found as usual, but using the new password logged in, and within 2 minutes I was on wi-fi and actually downloading the new firmware automatically. Waited till that was done, restarted everything and surprise, surprise, surprise............I had a wi-fi connection!!!
> I now am cooking a chicken on the new rotisserie that came in yesterday, and what's even better, I like the fact that I can open the ash bin door and hopper door, close them and the fan starts up again on it's own. I had done the cooker lid with an auto fuse months ago.
> So those still having connection problems, try what I did today, and you might get lucky.


Where did you find the rotisserie?

Edit: nevermind, I see it now


----------



## ross77

No connection problems using an iPhone 8. One of my firebox panels is burned through metal to the firebrick. MB says this is normal so I’ll take their word for it. All in all about what I expected quality wise for a $500 grill with digital control.


----------



## Will Squared

With a $100 for the Fire Box mod it is still much less than $1300 for a Trager. 
I would stick with the Grav Feed.
The 12 Gauge Mod is really simple.
You Can Do This !

I have a Hot Rodder past where you leave Nothing stock !


----------



## Sudz

I've been struggling with the app since day one.  My main problem is I do not understand how it is intended to work.  Attempts to communicate with MB customer service have been a waste of time.

I can connect with BT, and see and change the cook temp from my iPhone 8.  Probe temps display on the control panel but not on my iphone (latest update is on MB).   The app suggest I connect to WiFi which I generally can.  When WiFi connects BT is gone forever.  WiFi has the same limitation as experienced under BT.   Generally I'm forced to reenter all of my info and create a grill name once again.  Nothing seems to follow the same pattern two times in a row.   Forget setting any alarms from the remote.

Now I suspect much of this is operator error based on not knowing the required protocol for setting up and using this app.   

Do any of you have a clear understanding of how this app is susposed to work?


----------



## lokshy

Sudz said:


> I've been struggling with the app since day one.  My main problem is I do not understand how it is intended to work.  Attempts to communicate with MB customer service have been a waste of time.
> 
> I can connect with BT, and see and change the cook temp from my iPhone 8.  Probe temps display on the control panel but not on my iphone (latest update is on MB).   The app suggest I connect to WiFi which I generally can.  When WiFi connects BT is gone forever.  WiFi has the same limitation as experienced under BT.   Generally I'm forced to reenter all of my info and create a grill name once again.  Nothing seems to follow the same pattern two times in a row.   Forget setting any alarms from the remote.
> 
> Now I suspect much of this is operator error based on not knowing the required protocol for setting up and using this app.
> 
> Do any of you have a clear understanding of how this app is susposed to work?


I have had to renter info myself and recreate a smoker name.. I recently gave up on the app.. So when I did use it that happened, and generally it worked within Bluetooth range only, one or two times under wifi  then not. Baffling.    I hope in time they'll work through this stuff, they're just inexperienced with this type of application


----------



## BBQ Newbie

lokshy said:


> B
> BBQ Newbie
> I feel ya man. I like the easy startup.. But the recent paint peeling in the ashbox area.. Which is below the grate people mod, which you're describing an issue with.. Tells me that this will likely burn through as well. But in the mean time I'll be eating paint chips blown onto my food.    I got annoyed and stopped using it, have reached out to MB, as there is no mod for this atm.    I bought a primo xl like I should have originally on Friday, and will keep the masterbuilt on the ground floor deck until I lose my patience with it.  My biggest complaint is the fuel consumption, then the build quality. Fuel might get fixed but dunno.   Primo xl firebox can do 72hrs at 225 on one fill...  My 1050 gives me 7-8hrs..
> 
> If MB fixes and improves the issues we're seeing, I think they're gonna do ok, it's a new product, it's bound to have issues, what's weird is they own kamado joe, and have a line of successful bbqs themselves.


The frustration for me is that I like my MB grill and really do not want to spend time with mods to keep it on line. Therefore, I'm with you in hoping that MB will fix the problems because overall I really like the grill. 
In regards to the paint chips, are you sure it's not  creosote as others have suggested on this site? As it happens, stage 2 creosote appears as flakes of paint but is unburnt fuel that collects in fire boxes, chimney's, etc.
Relative to fuel consumption I happen to think it's most likely the fuel that you're using. I say this, because recently I changed the charcoal briquettes that I normally use (both Kingsford brand) and noticed a considerable change in consumption.   
Regards!


----------



## lokshy

BBQ Newbie said:


> The frustration for me is that I like my MB grill and really do not want to spend time with mods to keep it on line. Therefore, I'm with you in hoping that MB will fix the problems because overall I really like the grill.
> In regards to the paint chips, are you sure it's not  creosote as others have suggested on this site? As it happens, stage 2 creosote appears as flakes of paint but is unburnt fuel that collects in fire boxes, chimney's, etc.
> Relative to fuel consumption I happen to think it's most likely the fuel that you're using. I say this, because recently I changed the charcoal briquettes that I normally use (both Kingsford brand) and noticed a considerable change in consumption.
> Regards!


It ain't creosote its the paint pulling off beside the rest of the smooth paint surface.. It's clearly visible the ridges where paint is peeling vs where it's still attached. 
See photo, this is under the charcoal grill


----------



## rexster314

Will Squared said:


> With a $100 for the Fire Box mod it is still much less than $1300 for a Trager.
> I would stick with the Grav Feed.
> The 12 Gauge Mod is really simple.
> You Can Do This !
> 
> I have a Hot Rodder past where you leave Nothing stock !



Cars and motorcycles didn't stand a chance with my mods


----------



## rexster314

Sudz said:


> I've been struggling with the app since day one.  My main problem is I do not understand how it is intended to work.  Attempts to communicate with MB customer service have been a waste of time.
> 
> I can connect with BT, and see and change the cook temp from my iPhone 8.  Probe temps display on the control panel but not on my iphone (latest update is on MB).   The app suggest I connect to WiFi which I generally can.  When WiFi connects BT is gone forever.  WiFi has the same limitation as experienced under BT.   Generally I'm forced to reenter all of my info and create a grill name once again.  Nothing seems to follow the same pattern two times in a row.   Forget setting any alarms from the remote.
> 
> Now I suspect much of this is operator error based on not knowing the required protocol for setting up and using this app.
> 
> Do any of you have a clear understanding of how this app is susposed to work?



Initially, you use bluetooth to connect to the cooker/controller. Then connect to wi-fi for better, more solid connections, even away from your house. You must be fairly close to your router, or have a wifi extender closeby. I also had trouble connecting to wifi since I bought my 560 back in January. I was never able to make a wifi connection until yesterday when I tried the new updated app. One more consideration: make sure the password to your router or extender is 10 characters or less. Something about Masterbuilt's being picky about passwords longer than 10. My original password was 11 characters


----------



## whistlepig

I am not having connection issues with my Iphone7. The app is pretty limited though. I would like to have high and low temp alarms which it doesn't have. I use the Smoke ll instead of the Masterbuilt app.


----------



## lokshy

Tried over and over tonight with the app and moved my grill right next to house too... Of course no connection. Yes pressed button. Yea no idea so gave up and cooked without


----------



## whistlepig

With mine I take the phone to the 560 when I first power up the 560 and push the connection button on both the phone and 560. Mine won't connect unless I take these steps and I have to do this every time I start the 560.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

whistlepig said:


> With mine I take the phone to the 560 when I first power up the 560 and push the connection button on both the phone and 560. Mine won't connect unless I take these steps and I have to do this every time I start the 560.



X2  to this. Mine works flawlessly I do the same process. 

I’ve left my house checked the temp and adjusted while out and about WiFi works like it should. I have a old iPhone 6 I think the key is having a very good WiFi signal to begin with. 
For some context, I have a orbi router setup so I’m able to get WiFi from my house, down my 175’ driveway and still have one bar left at my mailbox across the road. With that said I don’t believe the MB has a great antenna to begin with because if i roll it too far from my garage it struggles so I keep it 10’ from my house if I don’t want it to drop connection. 

IMO the smoker/grill whatever we’re calling it has been great. Smoked a brisket for Father’s Day for 11 hrs and their wasn’t any left. I think folks are focusing way to much on the app not working for them( there’s probably 8 out of 29 page on this thread already dedicated to beating that dead horse). At the end of the day hows the food?


----------



## whistlepig

One is not going to get a $200.00 temp system/ app with a $500.00 smoker. And even if it were available I would prefer that Masterbuilt put the money into the smoker itself rather than an app. 

These are nice charcoal grill/smokers. I haven't had any problems with mine. And even at worst case if I did have some of the issues others are describing I would buy another 560 anyway. Wood chunks with charcoal combined makes for some good smoke flavor and the 560 is amazingly good at maintaining a steady and precise temp. Not so easy to do with charcoal and wood.


----------



## worldbfreebase

whistlepig said:


> One is not going to get a $200.00 temp system/ app with a $500.00 smoker. And even if it were available I would prefer that Masterbuilt put the money into the smoker itself rather than an app.
> 
> These are nice charcoal grill/smokers. I haven't had any problems with mine. And even at worst case if I did have some of the issues others are describing I would buy another 560 anyway. Wood chunks with charcoal combined makes for some good smoke flavor and the 560 is amazingly good at maintaining a steady and precise temp. Not so easy to do with charcoal and wood.


What you are not understanding is this is simply a $5 difference,or less, in the quality of a part. Now that I figured out the work around, I can change Temps, set timers, set meat probe alerts all from the comfort of the beach in Florida while my smoker is in cincinnati.


----------



## bdubnpaw

whistlepig said:


> I use the Smoke ll instead of the Masterbuilt app.



What app is this?


----------



## BBQ Newbie

lokshy said:


> It ain't creosote its the paint pulling off beside the rest of the smooth paint surface.. It's clearly visible the ridges where paint is peeling vs where it's still attached.
> See photo, this is under the charcoal grill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 450388


What you're showing I thought was creosote, however, I may well be mistaken!


----------



## bobrap

worldbfreebase said:


> What you are not understanding is this is simply a $5 difference,or less, in the quality of a part. Now that I figured out the work around, I can change Temps, set timers, set meat probe alerts all from the comfort of the beach in Florida while my smoker is in cincinnati.


So what's the work around?


----------



## Vandi

So I finally decided on a new smoker and went with the MB 560 thanks to a lot of responses in this forum. One question I had is, does anyone use the meat probe that comes with the smoker and purchase more of MBs probes or is there a different brand that is recommended for this smoker, or does everyone just use a handheld meat thermometer? Also, are there any necessary items that are recommended for me to purchase other than cover and  gasket rope to seal the door?  Thanks for any responses!


----------



## Sudz

Anyone find a matt suitable for using beneathe the 560?  This thing leaks more than the Exxon Valdez.


----------



## Btfu

Sudz said:


> Anyone find a matt suitable for using beneathe the 560?  This thing leaks more than the Exxon Valdez.


I thought it was just mine. Is yours also leaking from the back right side?

I've just been putting a scrap piece of cardboard down when I go to cook. Not the most aesthetically pleasing but has worked so far


----------



## lokshy

Sudz said:


> Anyone find a matt suitable for using beneathe the 560?  This thing leaks more than the Exxon Valdez.


Napoleon Large Grill Mat is what I've bought, haven't laid it down yet, plan to do it this weekend


----------



## rexster314

Vandi said:


> So I finally decided on a new smoker and went with the MB 560 thanks to a lot of responses in this forum. One question I had is, does anyone use the meat probe that comes with the smoker and purchase more of MBs probes or is there a different brand that is recommended for this smoker, or does everyone just use a handheld meat thermometer? Also, are there any necessary items that are recommended for me to purchase other than cover and  gasket rope to seal the door?  Thanks for any responses!



Unless someone has found an alternative probe, there's none out there. I went through 4 different probes from Amazon but never found one that worked with the 560. That fact, and the other problem of note connecting with wifi, made me go in the Fireboard direction. Completely replaced the M/B controller with  more probe ports available and rock solid wifi


----------



## lokshy

rexster314 said:


> Unless someone has found an alternative probe, there's none out there. I went through 4 different probes from Amazon but never found one that worked with the 560. That fact, and the other problem of note connecting with wifi, made me go in the Fireboard direction. Completely replaced the M/B controller with  more probe ports available and rock solid wifi


My Fireboard2 arrives today. I don't have a cable to connect it to the masterbuilt but at least I'll have decent temp details lol.


----------



## Vandi

rexster314 said:


> Unless someone has found an alternative probe, there's none out there. I went through 4 different probes from Amazon but never found one that worked with the 560. That fact, and the other problem of note connecting with wifi, made me go in the Fireboard direction. Completely replaced the M/B controller with  more probe ports available and rock solid wifi


That's what I figured. Thanks for the response! I'll be good with one right now but might do some research into the fireboard.


----------



## rexster314

lokshy said:


> My Fireboard2 arrives today. I don't have a cable to connect it to the masterbuilt but at least I'll have decent temp details lol.


Make your own cable Lot of us have done it


----------



## Sudz

I haven't tracked down specifically where my leaks are coming from.  It doe appear there are numerous locations involved however.


Btfu said:


> I thought it was just mine. Is yours also leaking from the back right side?
> 
> I've just been putting a scrap piece of cardboard down when I go to cook. Not the most aesthetically pleasing but has worked so far


----------



## lokshy

Sudz said:


> I haven't tracked down specifically where my leaks are coming from.  It doe appear there are numerous locations involved however.


Mine is dripping somewhere in the middle no idea why


----------



## ross77

lokshy said:


> Mine is dripping somewhere in the middle no idea why


Take out the drip tray and the grates.  Look in the main cooking chamber for sunlight shining through.  Mine had a tiny opening where the hopper is attached.  Basically it was leaking where the bolt is coming through.  I used some high heat caulk.


----------



## BBQ Newbie

lokshy said:


> It ain't creosote its the paint pulling off beside the rest of the smooth paint surface.. It's clearly visible the ridges where paint is peeling vs where it's still attached.
> See photo, this is under the charcoal grill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 450388


lokshy, I just wanted you to know that the peeling paint conspiracy theory is correct….I was wrong it’s not creosote as suggested. When I worked on my grill today to replace the fire box plates that were either burned out or bulging,  I found flaking paint in the same area that you identified, as well as, rust in the middle hopper assembly.  I am afraid that my four-month-old baby grill has the internal parts of an old man headed to hospice care. The good news in all of this is that I didn’t name her ‘Longevity’.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

BBQ Newbie said:


> lokshy, I just wanted you to know that the peeling paint conspiracy theory is correct….I was wrong it’s not creosote as suggested. When I worked on my grill today to replace the fire box plates that were either burned out or bulging,  I found flaking paint in the same area that you identified, as well as, rust in the middle hopper assembly.  I am afraid that my four-month-old baby grill has the internal parts of an old man headed to hospice care. The good news in all of this is that I didn’t name her ‘Longevity’.


Just out of curiosity how is everyone storing your smoker from the elements?  Cover/ no cover keeping it indoors when not in use?  I haven’t inspected mine for issues like this yet I’m just curious if there’s a common theme of if it’s developing these problem areas due to the level of protection it gets.

I keep mine inside when it’s not being used to try and get as much life’s out of it as I can. I’ve had a buddy that has the same grill for over a decade by simply not leaving it outside so I figured if I have the room why not try it out.


----------



## drawz

Does anyone miss having a two zone fire on their grill? I'm so used to using it, that I'm not sure what it's like to live without it. Being able to crank the heat from low to high temp helps mitigate any issues I'm sure.


----------



## Will Squared

Vandi said:


> So I finally decided on a new smoker and went with the MB 560 thanks to a lot of responses in this forum. One question I had is, does anyone use the meat probe that comes with the smoker and purchase more of MBs probes or is there a different brand that is recommended for this smoker, or does everyone just use a handheld meat thermometer? Also, are there any necessary items that are recommended for me to purchase other than cover and  gasket rope to seal the door?  Thanks for any responses!



I use the MB probe but an independent probe as well to double check. 
I use a pocket probe to check occasionally and check for finish.
You will have different temps in different areas within the Cook Zone. My top shelf is a lot cooler. The MP probe is reading at the head of the manifold. 
I can affect the Cook zones with using a CI griddle, either on the grates or top self. 
It acts as a heat sink and zone separator.


----------



## rexster314

Roman Buffalo said:


> Just out of curiosity how is everyone storing your smoker from the elements?  Cover/ no cover keeping it indoors when not in use?  I haven’t inspected mine for issues like this yet I’m just curious if there’s a common theme of if it’s developing these problem areas due to the level of protection it gets.
> 
> I keep mine inside when it’s not being used to try and get as much life’s out of it as I can. I’ve had a buddy that has the same grill for over a decade by simply not leaving it outside so I figured if I have the room why not try it out.



The covers from MB are great. Excellent coverage and protection. As soon as the grill has cooled down, I will clean all the stainless steel parts (shelf, folding shelf) with stainless steel polish, wipe all the black surfaces down with half strength Fabuloso, then cover. The black metal is very susceptible for surface rust, especially at the seams where water can stand


----------



## whistlepig

drawz said:


> Does anyone miss having a two zone fire on their grill? I'm so used to using it, that I'm not sure what it's like to live without it. Being able to crank the heat from low to high temp helps mitigate any issues I'm sure.


My 560 will ramp up from 225 degrees to 700 degrees in about 10 minutes. It's one of the more impressive features of my 560. One thing I learned about ramping up temps that quickly is to keep the 560 relatively clean. With the temp set at 700 degrees the fan is running fast and grease flare ups can be pretty impressive.


----------



## whistlepig

Roman Buffalo said:


> Just out of curiosity how is everyone storing your smoker from the elements?  Cover/ no cover keeping it indoors when not in use?  I haven’t inspected mine for issues like this yet I’m just curious if there’s a common theme of if it’s developing these problem areas due to the level of protection it gets.
> 
> I keep mine inside when it’s not being used to try and get as much life’s out of it as I can. I’ve had a buddy that has the same grill for over a decade by simply not leaving it outside so I figured if I have the room why not try it out.


I keep mine in the garage and push it outside for use. The first dozen times or so I used it I left it out overnight to cool because I was afraid the charcoal would smoulder and burn the house down. I've used it enough now to know that when I shut the power off and slide the baffle plates in everything is shut down for the night.


----------



## bloodbath

I have some questions about this smoker:

How are they holding up?
Will I need to mod it to perform well?
Do I need to invest in anything like accessories, or will it work fine right out of the box?
How heavy is the lid? Is it easy to lift from a seated position?
Is there a way to have the drippings hit on charcoal for added flavor? (like a drum smoker would)
Thank you so much!


----------



## lokshy

BBQ Newbie said:


> lokshy, I just wanted you to know that the peeling paint conspiracy theory is correct….I was wrong it’s not creosote as suggested. When I worked on my grill today to replace the fire box plates that were either burned out or bulging,  I found flaking paint in the same area that you identified, as well as, rust in the middle hopper assembly.  I am afraid that my four-month-old baby grill has the internal parts of an old man headed to hospice care. The good news in all of this is that I didn’t name her ‘Longevity’.


We're eating that paint. 
This thing doesn't finish like direct charcoal.. Wife is complaining as well as I am.. Low and slow maybe.. But not real heat.  Tommy on YouTube agreed.. I'm not nuts.


----------



## lokshy

drawz said:


> Does anyone miss having a two zone fire on their grill? I'm so used to using it, that I'm not sure what it's like to live without it. Being able to crank the heat from low to high temp helps mitigate any issues I'm sure.


Ordered a primo xl 400. Real two zone. Real charcoal, real efficiency. This 1050 thing is going back or for sale or something.


----------



## rexster314

lokshy said:


> Ordered a primo xl 400. Real two zone. Real charcoal, real efficiency. This 1050 thing is going back or for sale or something.


good luck to you. But I can crank my 1050 up anywhere over 500 deg F and I can grill off anything just as I was using my old PK360 grill that I sold.


----------



## LAKY

Loving my 560 so far. How would standing a log on end inside the hopper and surrounding it with charcoal work do you think? I could stand it up in the ash bucket, but just wondering how it would do in the hopper.


----------



## lokshy

rexster314 said:


> good luck to you. But I can crank my 1050 up anywhere over 500 deg F and I can grill off anything just as I was using my old PK360 grill that I sold.


It's nowhere near the same finish on the food as my actual charcoal grills.  I agree the flexibility is great of temp. But what's the point if you run outta fuel, don't get the same food finish...  Maybe my grill grates that just arrived will change something dunno. But pretty fed up with this bs.   My fireboard2 I had to buy for this grill also was ordered w a fan, so getting the primo up to 500 in a jiffy is similar.. But getting it back down to a lower temp highly unlikely.


----------



## ross77

lokshy said:


> It's nowhere near the same finish on the food as my actual charcoal grills.  I agree the flexibility is great of temp. But what's the point if you run outta fuel, don't get the same food finish...  Maybe my grill grates that just arrived will change something dunno. But pretty fed up with this bs.   My fireboard2 I had to buy for this grill also was ordered w a fan, so getting the primo up to 500 in a jiffy is similar.. But getting it back down to a lower temp highly unlikely.


Are you saying the food doesn't taste like it was cooked with charcoal?  I've been using the 560 for 6 months and it's been great so far.  I'm not understanding your running out of fuel issue.  Just add more charcoal to the hopper....


----------



## lokshy

ross77 said:


> Are you saying the food doesn't taste like it was cooked with charcoal?  I've been using the 560 for 6 months and it's been great so far.  I'm not understanding your running out of fuel issue.  Just add more charcoal to the hopper....


Lol I do add it, that's the problem, it burns 5x the amount or more than I would normally use. You're filling it every cook.   On egg you get 5+ uses out of a fill for shorter cooks or more.  And a fill is a few pounds. 

The finish in terms of char on the food doesn't seem to be the same, and maybe the taste I can't be sure but it seems a common theme that I've suggested between a normal charcoal grill as this indirect gravity fed version.


----------



## LAKY

LAKY said:


> Loving my 560 so far. How would standing a log on end inside the hopper and surrounding it with charcoal work do you think? I could stand it up in the ash bucket, but just wondering how it would do in the hopper.


Found it in the FAQ's. 



> Can I cook/smoke with logs?
> No, we do not recommend smoking with any wood chunks larger than the size of a fist. Chunks larger than fist size will create too much heat on the door and damage to the unit.



I guess I'll cut some logs up.


----------



## worldbfreebase

this isn't designed to be a "normal charcoal grill". It is a hybrid way more designed for long and slow cooks than grilling, however, it can grill/sear. 

By your logic, you wouldn't be able to get the flavor profile on a Myron Mixon.

If i'm just grilling up some dogs & burgers, or some chicken breasts, i fire up the LP. This type of cook on the 560/1050 is absolutely a fuel guzzler.


----------



## ross77

lokshy said:


> Lol I do add it, that's the problem, it burns 5x the amount or more than I would normally use. You're filling it every cook.   On egg you get 5+ uses out of a fill for shorter cooks or more.  And a fill is a few pounds.
> 
> The finish in terms of char on the food doesn't seem to be the same, and maybe the taste I can't be sure but it seems a common theme that I've suggested between a normal charcoal grill as this indirect gravity fed version.



It does use more but I’m not filling it constantly. Definitely not every cook. What fuel are you using?


----------



## worldbfreebase

FWIW - i have done zero mods. Definitely used more fuel when i first started with it using kingsford. switched to r.o. ridge and i am now using less. about a month ago i bought 10 bags @ lowes for about $5 / bag


----------



## Will Squared

LAKY said:


> Loving my 560 so far. How would standing a log on end inside the hopper and surrounding it with charcoal work do you think? I could stand it up in the ash bucket, but just wondering how it would do in the hopper.



I had some big pieces in a bag of Mesquite Lump and my last burn I experimented and put a large Lump Log vertical in the hopper. I had Briqs around it (mostly along one side). It burned fine.
 I have ran straight Oak fire wood (cut down to Chunk size) in my 560... Did a Pizza. 
You can burn just about anything in this Machine !


----------



## krj

lokshy said:


> Ordered a primo xl 400. Real two zone. Real charcoal, real efficiency. This 1050 thing is going back or for sale or something.



If you dislike it so much and feel you need to part with it and it's substandard que/grill abilities...I'm willing to give you $50 for it.


----------



## rexster314

LAKY said:


> Found it in the FAQ's.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll cut some logs up.



Don't worry about it. I put splits of wood about 10-12" long, standing upright in the hopper along with Char Logs. Works great.


----------



## BBQ Newbie

Roman Buffalo said:


> Just out of curiosity how is everyone storing your smoker from the elements?  Cover/ no cover keeping it indoors when not in use?  I haven’t inspected mine for issues like this yet I’m just curious if there’s a common theme of if it’s developing these problem areas due to the level of protection it gets.
> 
> I keep mine inside when it’s not being used to try and get as much life’s out of it as I can. I’ve had a buddy that has the same grill for over a decade by simply not leaving it outside so I figured if I have the room why not try it out.


I keep mine covered outside with the MB cover.  It fits well and is reasonably priced.


----------



## negolien

Bye felicia


----------



## LAKY

Boneless skinless chicken thighs for the 3rd cook on the 560. Turned out great. Embers brand charcoal from HD and two chunks that I cut from Kingsford mesquite logs were the fuel. Seasoned with Slap Ya Mama and finished with Sweet Baby Ray's SNS to 175. Set the temp to 450, then backed it down to 400 when I put them on. Cooked for maybe 15 minutes.


----------



## SmokedButt

worldbfreebase said:


> What you are not understanding is this is simply a $5 difference,or less, in the quality of a part. Now that I figured out the work around, I can change Temps, set timers, set meat probe alerts all from the comfort of the beach in Florida while my smoker is in cincinnati.



Bumping this as it wasn't answered before.  @WorldFreeBase what was work around?


----------



## rexster314

SmokedButt said:


> Bumping this as it wasn't answered before.  @WorldFreeBase what was work around?


Apparently it's a need to know basis


----------



## Will Squared

I don't get it.
Why are you smoking your brisket in Cincinnati if you are in Florida?


----------



## worldbfreebase

I am in a back and forth with MB right now. I don't feel it is fair to perform r&d for a company to improve their product that has a design deficiency and rewrite their user manual and troubleshooting guide without being fairly compensated.

What i will tell you is once everything works properly, you can truly control and monitor the cook remotely. For example, if i was cooking a brisket that hit the stall, based on temp from probe, I can go to the bar and have a couple and once it hits 190


Will Squared said:


> I don't get it.
> Why are you smoking your brisket in Cincinnati if you are in Florida?


Because I can


----------



## Btfu

I don't think the connectivity issues are so much hardware related as they are software, so not sure how a $5 part will help. 

If I have the app connected it will stay connected for hours as long as the app is open. If I don't move the phone but go to a different app for a bit and come back it will have disconnected and have issues reconnecting. Same thing if I leave the app open but turn the screen off, when I turn it back on it has connection issues. It doesn't matter if I am standing next to the smoker or the other side of the house, it's the same every time.


----------



## ross77

Btfu said:


> I don't think the connectivity issues are so much hardware related as they are software, so not sure how a $5 part will help.
> 
> If I have the app connected it will stay connected for hours as long as the app is open. If I don't move the phone but go to a different app for a bit and come back it will have disconnected and have issues reconnecting. Same thing if I leave the app open but turn the screen off, when I turn it back on it has connection issues. It doesn't matter if I am standing next to the smoker or the other side of the house, it's the same every time.


The device you are using can also make a difference. Lots of variables with all the different smartphones out there. MB recently updated the iOS app. Not sure about Android.


----------



## Btfu

ross77 said:


> The device you are using can also make a difference. Lots of variables with all the different smartphones out there. MB recently updated the iOS app. Not sure about Android.


You are very right that phone hardware has an impact. 

The way I was thinking about it was hardware was the smoker (as that's the only hardware Masterbuilt can control) and software was app (including the phone as that's needed to run the app). Not the correct hardware/software delineation and quite confusing now that I'm trying to explain my thought process.


----------



## rexster314

ross77 said:


> The device you are using can also make a difference. Lots of variables with all the different smartphones out there. MB recently updated the iOS app. Not sure about Android.



The latest PlayStore update for Android fixed the issues with my Note 10+.


----------



## rexster314

But, when everything works as it should, with my Fireboard, I can do this.............


----------



## lokshy

rexster314 said:


> But, when everything works as it should, with my Fireboard, I can do this.............
> 
> View attachment 452159


Show off lol. I like that it shows me on the android drop down window all the temps of the probes.


----------



## negolien

lokshy said:


> Ordered a primo xl 400. Real two zone. Real charcoal, real efficiency. This 1050 thing is going back or for sale or something.


N0  one cares


----------



## lokshy

negolien said:


> N0  one cares


Sure sure.


----------



## JollyGiant526

On my Note 9, what fixed most of the connectivity issues is turning off all the power management on the masterbuilt app.  turn off the 'this app can be put to sleep' in battery settings, and turn off 'battery optimization'  in the app settings. The random disconnects went from every couple minutes to every couple hours, though the meat probe temp still lags sometimes. 

It really is a shame, the idea of this grill is fantastic, but the materials/quality are lacking at best and you just can't trust the electronics.  A 1050 made of 303 stainless and porcelain enameled steel with fireboard featureset/reliability would really be perfection.


----------



## Sudz

What are you guys using for fire starters?  
I've been using Fatwood sticks which work well but I've been cutting them in half which is a pain.   Looking for options...


----------



## Archnemysis

S
 Sudz
 Royal Oak Tumbleweed. Shove one in a couple inches. Lights off a lighter in seconds. One minute later, close the doors and get going.


----------



## Btfu

Sudz said:


> What are you guys using for fire starters?
> I've been using Fatwood sticks which work well but I've been cutting them in half which is a pain.   Looking for options...


A MAP torch


----------



## lokshy

Sudz said:


> What are you guys using for fire starters?
> I've been using Fatwood sticks which work well but I've been cutting them in half which is a pain.   Looking for options...


I use the Kamado joe fire starters, just one square works every time.   Snap out a square, slide it in, I try to light it 3 corners with a long nosed bbq lighter.  Leave it going for 1m-2m or so w vents open, good to go.  Turn on bbq. I understand similar squares work


----------



## Archnemysis

So here is where I am at. Got a 560 yesterday morning at Home Depot after returning the Traeger my wife and kids got me for Father’s Day. I grill way more than I smoke. I grabbed the floor model after making sure everything looked solid. Got it home and went straight to work connecting. No problems whatsoever with BT or WiFi - I am on an iPhone XR and get solid WiFi even across the street. 

Ran through the burn in process. Set it at 250 for an hour. Went to buy fireworks with my son. Was in line to pay when the timer went off.  (Yes, I do things last minute like buy grills and fireworks on July 4). Cranked it up to 400 remotely. Biggest smile on my face. 4 miles away and I can watch the temp climb and stabilize. At this point I am the happiest I have ever been with a grill.

The first thirty minutes is almost done and the temp starts falling. I thought maybe I was out of charcoal since the fan was full blast when I went to check on it. Nope, still plenty. Powered the whole thing off since I was only a couple minutes shy of the 30. Let it cool then wiped it down real good. Started the seasoning process, set at 350.  Control panel and app never showed temp higher than 132 and fan was running full blast. Gauge on the cover though steadily climbed all the way to sear after about 8 minutes. It has exhibited this behavior since. 

I now have to turn it on and run the fan for about a minute to get the temp around the BBQ range, then let it sit for 30-45 minutes while it cools down to smoke and then repeat the process.

I have verified all cables are connected securely. 
I have unplugged and let it sit for 20 minutes. 
I have wiped down the temp probe on the side.

I finally opened a ticket with MB and will see what they say after the holiday break.

But I am not patient, so I am trying to smoke a pork butt using the above method.

Anyone come across this before? I read through this thread and a couple others with no luck.  Does your temp probe have what looks like a 1/4 inch needle at the end? Any suggestions on using this as a manual smoker without the fan and temp control?


----------



## rbnice1

ok ill bite.  how do you connect to your grill from 4 miles away?  Mine connects via bluetooth.  It updated via wifi but I have no idea how you get the app to use internet.

Never mind.  It appears if you just clsoe it when it asks if you want to turn blue tooth on it will just use wifi. lol


----------



## Aledavidov

Sudz said:


> What are you guys using for fire starters?
> I've been using Fatwood sticks which work well but I've been cutting them in half which is a pain.   Looking for options...


I use paper towel damp on cooking oil , works great for me


----------



## Archnemysis

rbnice1 said:


> ok ill bite.  how do you connect to your grill from 4 miles away?  Mine connects via bluetooth.  It updated via wifi but I have no idea how you get the app to use internet.
> 
> Never mind.  It appears if you just clsoe it when it asks if you want to turn blue tooth on it will just use wifi. lol


I think once the grill is connected to WiFi and paired with the app, the temp data is transmitted to MB servers. So while I was no longer on WiFi, I was signed into the app through their servers and the grill was connected to their servers vi WiFi.

I should also mention, I think the Bluetooth is really only for pairing with your phone so you can connect the WiFi using your phone keyboard.  Once WiFi is connected it seems it only uses the WiFi connection. And at that point you are not really connecting your phone to the 560. But instead the 560 is connected to the MB servers and your phone is connected to the MB servers.


----------



## SmokedButt

Aledavidov said:


> I use paper towel damp on cooking oil , works great for me


I use paper towel and light it with a propane torch .  Usually goes without a hitch.


----------



## deejus

SmokedButt said:


> I use paper towel and light it with a propane torch .  Usually goes without a hitch.


Same, i just squirt a little cooking oil on the folded paper towel and light it. Works every time.


----------



## Shakey

New guy here. Not only new to the site, but new to smoking. The last time I smoked any meat was about 20 years ago on a cheap Weber kettle smoker.

Just bought a Masterbuilt 560 and it is on the way to my local HD.  Hope to hang around here and learn a thing or two from you guys.

Shakey


----------



## Will Squared

Shakey said:


> New guy here. Not only new to the site, but new to smoking. The last time I smoked any meat was about 20 years ago on a cheap Weber kettle smoker.
> 
> Just bought a Masterbuilt 560 and it is on the way to my local HD.  Hope to hang around here and learn a thing or two from you guys.
> 
> Shakey


The 560 has some bugs to work out but it is a revolutionary Machine. There are a few tweeks but Guys here will help you through. I have had mine since January and have done maybe 50 cooks. 
I LOVE MINE !
It is very versatile.
I can hold low temps @ 155' and have used it to Dry.
Like I might smoke some Chipotles @ 180' then drop to 155' until dry ( a few hours).
I have sterilized soil for my Wife's seed starters 190' for 45 minutes !
The two fixes that I have done is weave two 1/4" rods in the fire grate ( to make the dropping coals smaller), and replace the Fire Box with 12 gauge Stainless. The factory box lasted maybe 38 cooks or so.
We use it all the time.
It is the Best way to Reverse Sear !


----------



## Shakey

I have read the issues with the firebox. Where is the best place to buy the stainless replacement?


----------



## Will Squared

Shakey said:


> I have read the issues with the firebox. Where is the best place to buy the stainless replacement?



<[email protected]> 

Mine was $100 and took about 45 minutes to R&R.

Here is a video by Nathan.


----------



## Will Squared

His Mod Kit has four separate plates and is 12 gauge.
Another mod I saw was welded as a box and was 14gauge.
It is better to piece the plates back in. 
They fit like a glove.


----------



## Will Squared

He also sells SS rods for the grate mod but that is something you can find cheaper.
Heck... I used a stake from a pop-up and a broken screwdriver. LOL
Works fine.


----------



## LAKY

This 560 feels almost like cheating. So easy and good


----------



## abcdefghii

Lots more info in here than the other 560 thread, still happy with mine even if I'm not thrilled with some of the build quality issues. I'll likely be ordering the firebox mods soon, think I'll also set up an old router in the garage to use just with the 560 to connect it to wifi. 

I posted this in the other thread, but how are you all cleaning yours? Specifically the manifold and grills, I can never get all the greasy crud cleared off.


----------



## Shakey

My grill will be at the store on Monday. I have seen videos of people covering the manifold and cook area with foil. I thought about trying that.


----------



## LAKY

abcdefghii said:


> I posted this in the other thread, but how are you all cleaning yours? Specifically the manifold and grills, I can never get all the greasy crud cleared off.


I try to clean while it's still warm. I take one damp towel and wipe it down. I'll use some warm water on the towel. If I need to, I brush it, but don't really need to do that much unless I've let it cool down too much. I dry it with another if needed. Then, I take a wash cloth with some avocado oil on it, and wipe down everything inside.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

Will Squared said:


> He also sells SS rods for the grate mod but that is something you can find cheaper.
> Heck... I used a stake from a pop-up and a broken screwdriver. LOL
> Works fine.



 possibly the cheapest and easiest mod that helps to save on fuel. I'm hardly seeing any chunks in my ash bin anymore since i did that. I cut the curled portion of two 1/4" kabob skewers off and used those.


----------



## Will Squared

I screen my ashes and run the pieces back through the stack... a few here and there. 
This always ensures hot coals coming through to the bucket.
I regulate the amount of chunks and chips in the ash bucket for the smoke.
The rods sure cut down on the size. 
I was getting almost full size Briqs falling through...
No mas...


----------



## Will Squared

Roman Buffalo said:


> I cut the curled portion of two 1/4" kabob skewers off and used those.



American Ingenuity !


----------



## abcdefghii

Anyone else find things cooking much faster on the 560 or is it just me? On 4th July I did a whole brisket, I forget the weight, but it was done in about 7 hours. 

Yesterday I picked up an 8lb pork butt, put it on the smoker at about 1:45am thinking that if it took 1.5 hours per pound I'd be looking at it done after about 12 hours,  or if it took 2 hours a pound,  16 hours. 

Just went out to check on it after a little more than 6 hours and it's already reading 183F on the probe. Assuming that's a correct reading, I don't see it taking another 6-10 hours to finish.  The smoker is set at 225F, so I'm not sure what's going on.  


Still can't connect it to wifi. Set up an old router in the garage as a repeater with an 8 character password. It'll just sit there with a message saying that connecting can take up to 5 minutes.


----------



## ross77

abcdefghii said:


> Anyone else find things cooking much faster on the 560 or is it just me? On 4th July I did a whole brisket, I forget the weight, but it was done in about 7 hours.
> 
> Yesterday I picked up an 8lb pork butt, put it on the smoker at about 1:45am thinking that if it took 1.5 hours per pound I'd be looking at it done after about 12 hours,  or if it took 2 hours a pound,  16 hours.
> 
> Just went out to check on it after a little more than 6 hours and it's already reading 183F on the probe. Assuming that's a correct reading, I don't see it taking another 6-10 hours to finish.  The smoker is set at 225F, so I'm not sure what's going on.
> 
> 
> Still can't connect it to wifi. Set up an old router in the garage as a repeater with an 8 character password. It'll just sit there with a message saying that connecting can take up to 5 minutes.


Yes. If you cook on the main grate it will get done faster.


----------



## abcdefghii

Interesting, I'll have to remember to use the top grate next time. Just over 7 hours now and reading 190F. 

Managed to get the wifi connected finally, took a few attempts but connected and updated. Inside the house was just outside of bluetooth range, so the wifi is handy.


----------



## ross77

Briskets and shoulders I've cooked so far have not stalled and just pushed right through.  They came out great so if it cooks faster it's a bonus IMO.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

abcdefghii said:


> Anyone else find things cooking much faster on the 560 or is it just me? On 4th July I did a whole brisket, I forget the weight, but it was done in about 7 hours.
> 
> Yesterday I picked up an 8lb pork butt, put it on the smoker at about 1:45am thinking that if it took 1.5 hours per pound I'd be looking at it done after about 12 hours,  or if it took 2 hours a pound,  16 hours.
> 
> Just went out to check on it after a little more than 6 hours and it's already reading 183F on the probe. Assuming that's a correct reading, I don't see it taking another 6-10 hours to finish.  The smoker is set at 225F, so I'm not sure what's going on.
> 
> 
> Still can't connect it to wifi. Set up an old router in the garage as a repeater with an 8 character password. It'll just sit there with a message saying that connecting can take up to 5 minutes.



I usually cook on the 2nd second grate in the 1060 or else stuff cooks pretty fast. I’ve mounted a probe in the middle of the smoker to better monitor the temps typically it runs about 10-15 degrees higher than what the controller says. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







I’ve also noticed it usually takes about an hour for the temperature to stabilize so I set the temp lower then I want until then and bump it up. Once it stabilizes it’s pretty much locked in for the rest of the smoke within +\- 5 degrees


----------



## Archnemysis

Roman Buffalo said:


> I usually cook on the 2nd second grate in the 1060 or else stuff cooks pretty fast. I’ve mounted a probe in the middle of the smoker to better monitor the temps typically it runs about 10-15 degrees higher than what the controller says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 454525
> 
> I’ve also noticed it usually takes about an hour for the temperature to stabilize so I set the temp lower then I want until then and bump it up. Once it stabilizes it’s pretty much locked in for the rest of the smoke within +\- 5 degrees


 What temp probes do you use?


----------



## rexster314

abcdefghii said:


> Anyone else find things cooking much faster on the 560 or is it just me? On 4th July I did a whole brisket, I forget the weight, but it was done in about 7 hours.
> 
> Yesterday I picked up an 8lb pork butt, put it on the smoker at about 1:45am thinking that if it took 1.5 hours per pound I'd be looking at it done after about 12 hours,  or if it took 2 hours a pound,  16 hours.
> 
> Just went out to check on it after a little more than 6 hours and it's already reading 183F on the probe. Assuming that's a correct reading, I don't see it taking another 6-10 hours to finish.  The smoker is set at 225F, so I'm not sure what's going on.
> 
> 
> Still can't connect it to wifi. Set up an old router in the garage as a repeater with an 8 character password. It'll just sit there with a message saying that connecting can take up to 5 minutes.


You also need a shortened SSID for the router as well.


----------



## abcdefghii

rexster314 said:


> You also need a shortened SSID for the router as well.



That's what i did to get it connected, set up a virtual SSID with shorter password and it connected.


Pork came out delicious.


New question though,  so I cranked the temp up to burn off some built up crud. Of course, grease around the switch on the lid caught fire and destroyed the switch. So, anytime know where I can get a replacement? I'm hoping it's easy to replace, just need to find one.

Edit: Found the switch, but can't find the rubber piece so if anyone knows where to get that I'd appreciate it.


----------



## rexster314

abcdefghii said:


> That's what i did to get it connected, set up a virtual SSID with shorter password and it connected.
> 
> 
> Pork came out delicious.
> 
> 
> New question though,  so I cranked the temp up to burn off some built up crud. Of course, grease around the switch on the lid caught fire and destroyed the switch. So, anytime know where I can get a replacement? I'm hoping it's easy to replace, just need to find one.
> 
> Edit: Found the switch, but can't find the rubber piece so if anyone knows where to get that I'd appreciate it.


Personally, I wouldn't worry about that switch. Pull it, twist the two leads together, wrap with tape, push it back through the hole, and forget about it


----------



## abcdefghii

rexster314 said:


> Personally, I wouldn't worry about that switch. Pull it, twist the two leads together, wrap with tape, push it back through the hole, and forget about it



Not a terrible idea, all the switch does is tell me the lid is open, which I would know it is and cut the fan off while the lid is open.


----------



## Chasdev

That's what is confusing me about using mine as a super hot grill for steaks..
With the door open the fan quits blowing so how am I going to get super high temps (would love to see over 1000) with no fan?
And yes I know 1000 would probably burn a hole through the cooker!


----------



## rexster314

Chasdev said:


> That's what is confusing me about using mine as a super hot grill for steaks..
> With the door open the fan quits blowing so how am I going to get super high temps (would love to see over 1000) with no fan?
> And yes I know 1000 would probably burn a hole through the cooker!


Eventually you'd have holes start to show up on the firebox. You'd also fry the temp probe, I doubt it's rated much more than 750 degrees. 
You COULD plug the fan direct into a 12 v supply which would bypass the controller, then you would have a possible runaway grill. It's just not designed for a 1000 deg steak griller.


----------



## deejus

Chasdev said:


> That's what is confusing me about using mine as a super hot grill for steaks..
> With the door open the fan quits blowing so how am I going to get super high temps (would love to see over 1000) with no fan?
> And yes I know 1000 would probably burn a hole through the cooker!


Shouldn't be much babysitting for searing steaks though, put it on, close the lid to keep heat in and fan going. Open the door, the fan stops so your arm hair doens't melt when you try to flip using shorter tongs, flip and close back. Repeat that again but on a 90 angle and the steak is done.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

Archnemysis said:


> What temp probes do you use?


That probe plugs into a 6 probe WiFi thermometer unit not the grill itself. Don’t recall the make of it, it was just a cheap $50 China knock off from amazon gets the job done though.


----------



## Will Squared

Chasdev said:


> I going to get super high temps (would love to see over 1000)


I have topped out at 780'.
I replaced the Fire Box with 12 gauge Stainless Steel after I burned out the factory box.


----------



## Btfu

Anyone having their meat temp probe fault out? I've got a different setup that I use as well but it's annoying that the one provided has seemingly failed


----------



## Sudz

I love this thing but...   I keep losing the controller during the cook.   Everything is fine and then it simply powers off for no known reason.   I'm not talking about losing the wifi.  The system turns off just like when you shut it down.   I thought maybe we had a power interruption which we didn't know about so I purchased a battery backup system and the problem still occurs.   

I contacted MS Customer Service about two weeks ago regarding this and they never returned a response.   Any suggestions as to what this might be?


----------



## Bearcarver

Sudz said:


> I love this thing but...   I keep losing the controller during the cook.   Everything is fine and then it simply powers off for no known reason.   I'm not talking about losing the wifi.  The system turns off just like when you shut it down.   I thought maybe we had a power interruption which we didn't know about so I purchased a battery backup system and the problem still occurs.
> 
> I contacted MS Customer Service about two weeks ago regarding this and they never returned a response.   Any suggestions as to what this might be?




I would keep trying to get ahold of them. Some guys get them through Facebook, or something like that.
I'll contact my GOTO guy for you 

 tallbm


Bear


----------



## tallbm

Sudz said:


> I love this thing but...   I keep losing the controller during the cook.   Everything is fine and then it simply powers off for no known reason.   I'm not talking about losing the wifi.  The system turns off just like when you shut it down.   I thought maybe we had a power interruption which we didn't know about so I purchased a battery backup system and the problem still occurs.
> 
> I contacted MS Customer Service about two weeks ago regarding this and they never returned a response.   Any suggestions as to what this might be?



Hi there and welcome Sudz!

Sounds like you are having a problem like a short or something like.

I'm not very familiar with the electronics on the gravity feed unit but if its not flipping a breaker then something is happening with the electronics.  Wish i could help more but that seems to be what is happening... unless it has a high temp safety switch which just just the whole thing off if the grill gets too hot.  On the electric smoker this safety mechanism exists but it doesnt shut the whole thing off it just cuts power to the element.
With a gravity feed who knows.


----------



## lokshy

Sudz said:


> I love this thing but...   I keep losing the controller during the cook.   Everything is fine and then it simply powers off for no known reason.   I'm not talking about losing the wifi.  The system turns off just like when you shut it down.   I thought maybe we had a power interruption which we didn't know about so I purchased a battery backup system and the problem still occurs.
> 
> I contacted MS Customer Service about two weeks ago regarding this and they never returned a response.   Any suggestions as to what this might be?


Many complaints in other notes from owners of random shutdowns.. Horrible stories happening middle of night and big ticket meats having to be thrown out.  I'd never trust this thing overnight without using a different controller.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

Sudz said:


> I love this thing but...   I keep losing the controller during the cook.   Everything is fine and then it simply powers off for no known reason.   I'm not talking about losing the wifi.  The system turns off just like when you shut it down.   I thought maybe we had a power interruption which we didn't know about so I purchased a battery backup system and the problem still occurs.
> 
> I contacted MS Customer Service about two weeks ago regarding this and they never returned a response.   Any suggestions as to what this might be?



Make sure your two year old doesn’t unplug it. Gets mine at least 3 times a cook. 

Check your wires that are nearest to any heat source and see if there’s a melty looking one that could be shorting it out as the heat rises. Otherwise keep poking MB I’m going to guess it’s still in warranty. 

Hope it works out for ya this thing impresses everyone when they stop over for dinner. Cooked a chuck roast this weekend for 6ish hours no problems. Held temp rock steady and still had a quarter of a hopper left not a bad cook at all.


----------



## Bearcarver

lokshy said:


> Many complaints in other notes from owners of random shutdowns.. Horrible stories happening middle of night and big ticket meats having to be thrown out.  I'd never trust this thing overnight without using a different controller.




I wouldn't trust any Smoker overnight, unattended, unless I had it at a place far enough from my house, garage, or anything that could catch fire, if the Smoker lit up & started on fire.

Bear


----------



## lokshy

Bearcarver said:


> I wouldn't trust any Smoker overnight, unattended, unless I had it at a place far enough from my house, garage, or anything that could catch fire, if the Smoker lit up & started on fire.
> 
> Bear


Grease fire or something eh?


----------



## JollyGiant526

Sudz said:


> I love this thing but...   I keep losing the controller during the cook.   Everything is fine and then it simply powers off for no known reason.   I'm not talking about losing the wifi.  The system turns off just like when you shut it down.   I thought maybe we had a power interruption which we didn't know about so I purchased a battery backup system and the problem still occurs.
> 
> I contacted MS Customer Service about two weeks ago regarding this and they never returned a response.   Any suggestions as to what this might be?


I haven't had the controller shut down, ever, unless I turn it off myself. I have a couple 20+hour smokes on it, and many shorter ones. Try getting a hold of them through facebook once you log a warranty ticket on the website. Seems like the only way to get a response from them these days.

I did get an Inkbird WIFI probe set for the constant disconnects from the masterbuilt app though. I can set one inkbird probe as smoker temp and set bracket alarms for it. If the temp goes above or below my setpoints, it lets me know. Already alerted me to one grease fire. Constant connection and temp graphing are what this grill should have come with from the factory.


----------



## Bearcarver

lokshy said:


> Grease fire or something eh?




Never know---Anything can happen:
Grease, Electrical problem, etc...
I know of a guy who had fats accumulate inside the door of his MES. (strange)
Then the door burst into flames, and burned. Luckily he was nearby, and put it out before it could do more than ruin the Smoker door. Masterbuilt gave him a new door.

My MES is on my Wood front porch, on a wood platform, next to a log house wall, under a wood T & G ceiling, on an All Wood Log Home.
All worth more to us than a couple Brisket Meals or a couple dozen Pulled Pork Sammies.

Bear


----------



## worldbfreebase

anybody come up with anything for the slides to get these things to shut down faster?


----------



## abcdefghii

Bearcarver said:


> Never know---Anything can happen:
> Grease, Electrical problem, etc...



Yep, I set some pork to cook on mine a couple weeks ago at about 1am, I was definitely aware of where I was placing the smoker in case something did happen. I had also set myself an alarm to keep checking on it fairly regularly. 

Funnily enough, my biggest fear was a bear coming and kicking it over to steal the meat.


----------



## Will Squared

abcdefghii said:


> Funnily enough, my biggest fear was a bear coming and kicking it over to steal the meat.


Yogi & Boo Boo?
You live near Jellystone?


----------



## Bearcarver

abcdefghii said:


> Yep, I set some pork to cook on mine a couple weeks ago at about 1am, I was definitely aware of where I was placing the smoker in case something did happen. I had also set myself an alarm to keep checking on it fairly regularly.
> 
> Funnily enough, my biggest fear was a bear coming and kicking it over to steal the meat.




Hey!!!---C'mon---Bears are Nice Guys!!
Sounds like you are being careful !!

Bear


----------



## Sudz

Will Squared said:


> I replaced the Fire Box with 12 gauge Stainless Steel after I burned out the factory box.



Hey Will, how's your inserts holding up?  I put the same plates in mine and they seem to be fine after a dozen or so cooks.  No warping.


----------



## Will Squared

They are working out just Fine & Dandy !

We just did a Tri Tip with a Coffee/ Cocoa rub and it came out perfect.


----------



## Shakey

I will be doing my first slow cook tomorrow, a boston butt. I cooked some ribeyes, chicken thighs and salmon last weekend. All turned out well. Gonna start in the early a.m. and get this puppy going.


----------



## Will Squared

Shakey said:


> I will be doing my first slow cook tomorrow, a boston butt. I cooked some ribeyes, chicken thighs and salmon last weekend. All turned out well. Gonna start in the early a.m. and get this puppy going.


My first Butt took a lot longer than I expected.
It was chilly and breezy.


----------



## BBQ Newbie

Sudz said:


> I love this thing but...   I keep losing the controller during the cook.   Everything is fine and then it simply powers off for no known reason.   I'm not talking about losing the wifi.  The system turns off just like when you shut it down.   I thought maybe we had a power interruption which we didn't know about so I purchased a battery backup system and the problem still occurs.
> 
> I contacted MS Customer Service about two weeks ago regarding this and they never returned a response.   Any suggestions as to what this might be?


Unfortunately, I don't have much to offer as to why your unit keeps powering off. However, I did want you to know that you're not alone relative to MS Customer Service not responding to your inquiry. I have made a number of attempts to open a dialogue regarding the issues that I'm having with my grill to no avail.  At this point, I'm convinced the warranty is not worth the paper it's printed on and would caution others not to have high expectations when seeking recourse from MB.


----------



## ross77

BBQ Newbie said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have much to offer as to why your unit keeps powering off. However, I did want you to know that you're not alone relative to MS Customer Service not responding to your inquiry. I have made a number of attempts to open a dialogue regarding the issues that I'm having with my grill to no avail.  At this point, I'm convinced the warranty is not worth the paper it's printed on and would caution others not to have high expectations when seeking recourse from MB.



It might be trying to update its firmware. If you’re connected to your phone it will try to download the new firmware then shutdown. Takes around 10 minutes.
For warranty issues, register your grill on their website then submit a warranty claim. I received a part about a week later using this method.


----------



## abcdefghii

BBQ Newbie said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have much to offer as to why your unit keeps powering off. However, I did want you to know that you're not alone relative to MS Customer Service not responding to your inquiry. I have made a number of attempts to open a dialogue regarding the issues that I'm having with my grill to no avail.  At this point, I'm convinced the warranty is not worth the paper it's printed on and would caution others not to have high expectations when seeking recourse from MB.



While a little more successful in that I got a reply from MasterBuilt when asking about issues with mine, I am with you in that the warranty might well be completely useless. I had emailed them pictures of the paint failing after I think only 2 cooks with mine, they basically replied and told me it's normal. The cheap grill I had from K-Mart that the MB replaced had paint that lasted several years of use, was disappointing to learn that as far as MB were concerned paint coming off a brand new grill was normal. 

Oh well, I am still happy with it. If it lasts me 5 years then I will feel as though I got good value out of it, even though I would expect it to last longer assuming proper care. 

Now I am in the mood to go cook something on mine, it has been a few weeks, keep wanting to try burnt ends, maybe this weekend will be the time to do that.


----------



## Motorboat40

New 560 owner here. What's the foil to the fire box lid supposed to be? I'm assuming yall are just putting a peice of foil between the firebox and the lid.


----------



## PPG1

Motorboat40 said:


> New 560 owner here. What's the foil to the fire box lid supposed to be? I'm assuming yall are just putting a peice of foil between the firebox and the lid.


Some are having issues with paint on lid bubbling up.  I lined the inside of my lid with foil and have seen no issues. I see someone has come up with a thin sheet of SS that fits under lid perfect, it also helps with the sealing.


----------



## whistlepig

I have run (6) 20 pound bags of lump through mine with no mods and no issues. I have cranked mine up to 700 degrees only about (6) times. 700 degrees is pretty hot.


----------



## Motorboat40

whistlepig said:


> I have run (6) 20 pound bags of lump through mine with no mods and no issues. I have cranked mine up to 700 degrees only about (6) times. 700 degrees is pretty hot.


Only mod I am doing is the charcoal grate. I add 2 tent steaks to ot to keep the smaller peice from falling thru. I noticed a big difference in the amount of un burned charcoal in the ash bin after i did that. Was mostly just ashes only a few tiny pieces of unburnt coals.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

Yupp skewer mods really all you need.  I’ve used this thing a lot since April and tried most of the available charcoal in my area I can say surprisingly I’ve had the best luck with the cheap bags of Ridges briquettes from Lowe’s . For some reason it last the longest and burns down to nothing.


----------



## lokshy

Did a bit of a grate mod for charcoal as well.. 1050 still a huge monster consumer of fuel for me.. 10hr cook takes $20, 20lb bag.. At 225


----------



## Roman Buffalo

lokshy said:


> Did a bit of a grate mod for charcoal as well.. 1050 still a huge monster consumer of fuel for me.. 10hr cook takes $20, 20lb bag.. At 225


Man it’s gotta be your fuel. I can can say the kingsford competition and frontier lump had that problem for me as well. I just kept buying different brands till i found what works in my cooker. Also maybe try a brick wrapped in foil to help maintain temp so your fan doesn’t kick on all the time. It helped keep my temp swings under control.


----------



## lokshy

Roman Buffalo said:


> Man it’s gotta be your fuel. I can can say the kingsford competition and frontier lump had that problem for me as well. I just kept buying different brands till i found what works in my cooker. Also maybe try a brick wrapped in foil to help maintain temp so your fan doesn’t kick on all the time. It helped keep my temp swings under control.


Now I did something different that ruined my bday party pulled pork dish.. I used grill grates to catch dripping and put pans on top of them. Even tho I left couple inch on each side of grill grates.   1050 reported 225.. Dome and my other thermo reported 170f.....  I wasn't paying attention and raised temp a bit but relied on MB screen..   It could have been something to do with that. Not sure
But new charcoal, super good quality never used before.. Massive massive chunks of wood and logs. 
I'll do ribs this coming week without the grates and I think I'll try on my Primo and on MB at same time to see how it turns out.  To be honest the turn on and set temp part of mb is awesome.


----------



## Aledavidov

lokshy said:


> Did a bit of a grate mod for charcoal as well.. 1050 still a huge monster consumer of fuel for me.. 10hr cook takes $20, 20lb bag.. At 225


Cook two briskets on 1050 , used half bag B&B lumps .11 hours cook time


----------



## lokshy

Aledavidov said:


> Cook two briskets on 1050 , used half bag B&B lumps .11 hours cook time


Never had it do that for me. Have to refill it. =(

I've used 6 different charcoal to briquettes..


----------



## Aledavidov

lokshy said:


> Never had it do that for me. Have to refill it. =(
> 
> I've used 6 different charcoal to briquettes..


I got ss upgrade kit and it’s helps a lot


----------



## Motorboat40

Roman Buffalo said:


> Yupp skewer mods really all you need.  I’ve used this thing a lot since April and tried most of the available charcoal in my area I can say surprisingly I’ve had the best luck with the cheap bags of Ridges briquettes from Lowe’s . For some reason it last the longest and burns down to nothing.


I have the ridged and royal oak from walmart I picked up back in the spring was 8.88 for 2 18lb bags. I haven't tried lump yet maybe when I do my 1st steaks on this thing i will use lump but for low and slow cooks like ribs, butts, briskets etc. Im probably just going to run the cheap stuff and add wood chunks in the charcoal hopper as well as the ash bin.


----------



## abcdefghii

Mine doesn't burn too much fuel, longest cook I've done so far was 8 hours and while I topped it off, it never ran out.

Just got done cooking burnt ends, supposed to take them to a friend's later, might eat them all before then though


----------



## Motorboat40

Just cleaned out my ash bin and this is all I'm getting after doing the grate mod. Anyone else as cheap as I am and put this right back in the hopper? This is royal oak that less than 5 bucks for a 18lb bag but I still can bring my self to waste fuel lol


----------



## PPG1

Motorboat40 said:


> Just cleaned out my ash bin and this is all I'm getting after doing the grate mod. Anyone else as cheap as I am and put this right back in the hopper? This is royal oak that less than 5 bucks for a 18lb bag but I still can bring my self to waste fuel lol


I can't believe your still getting that much after the mod.  I did mine with the Walmart 4 pack flat skewers and using Royal Oak i was getting nothing but ashes.  I had to pull one of the skewer off because I was not getting any embers to light the chunks I threw in the bin.  Did a pork butt last night stood a split straight up and down in the hopper surrounded by RO and a couple of chunks in the ash bin ever now and then. The butt had medium smoke throughout the cook and was perfect to my taste


----------



## lokshy

Aledavidov said:


> I got ss upgrade kit and it’s helps a lot


Help me understand what you mean?


----------



## Aledavidov

lokshy said:


> Help me understand what you mean?


I got stainless steel upgrade kit from Nathan Kloter 
Check it out page 26


----------



## Will Squared

lokshy said:


> Help me understand what you mean?


The metal right at the lower walls of the Fire Box will burn out. 
Don't let that bum ya.
I got around 40 cooks out of my 560 before I burned them through.
The Kit is heavy 12 gauge Stainless Steel  and costs $100. 
Takes around an hour or less to switch them out.
You will be glad you did. 
I will look back and bring up the links.
The man that makes them has a video showing the mod.


----------



## Will Squared

Motorboat40 said:


> Just cleaned out my ash bin and this is all I'm getting after doing the grate mod. Anyone else as cheap as I am and put this right back in the hopper? This is royal oak that less than 5 bucks for a 18lb bag but I still can bring my self to waste fuel lol


Before I did the  Grate Mod I would screen out the bigger pieces and run them back through.
No reason to waste and it got good coals in the ash bucket for my chunks and chips.
After the Mod it is pretty much clean ash.


----------



## Will Squared

lokshy said:


> Help me understand what you mean?


[email protected]
He takes PayPal


----------



## lokshy

Aledavidov said:


> I got stainless steel upgrade kit from Nathan Kloter
> Check it out page 26


Yes I'm familiar with the kit but didn't think it related to the fuel consumption? The shaft liner right? The one Will describes.


----------



## Aledavidov

lokshy said:


> Yes I'm familiar with the kit but didn't think it related to the fuel consumption? The shaft liner right? The one Will describes.


He have a fire box , manifold and fir box grates  modification .


----------



## lokshy

Aledavidov said:


> He have a fire box , manifold and fir box grates  modification .


Understood. 
I did the grate mod with some skewers.


----------



## Will Squared

lokshy said:


> Yes I'm familiar with the kit but didn't think it related to the fuel consumption? The shaft liner right? The one Will describes.


I did the grate mod using a Pop-up stake and a broken Phillips screw driver. It reduced my ashes to mainly just dust.

I think that sometimes fuel consumption is related to how the pit is breathing (up to & including the Fire Box). I have found when I have put a lot of small fuel in the stack (from ash bucket screen & small chunk down to dust) that by the time that level burns down to the fire box that I cannot reach upper temps. I think it is because not enough oxygen is circulating around the burning fuel... like it is choking.
The next cook after that I used all briquets and it went right up to 780'...
Breathing good like a locomotive.
I have tried to keep track of fuel consumption but I have found that there are too many Apples & Oranges... not to mention Bananas and Melons.
I just get my Double Bags of Briquets at Home Depot and my Mesquite Chucks at Smart & Final for a good price.
I smoke mostly with Apple wood and Pecan.
Any more I don't use any chips on some things because I get a light smoke taste with no chips at all.
I will usually get three cooks out of a bag of briquets with a little Mesquite.


----------



## Motorboat40

PPG1 said:


> I can't believe your still getting that much after the mod.  I did mine with the Walmart 4 pack flat skewers and using Royal Oak i was getting nothing but ashes.  I had to pull one of the skewer off because I was not getting any embers to light the chunks I threw in the bin.  Did a pork butt last night stood a split straight up and down in the hopper surrounded by RO and a couple of chunks in the ash bin ever now and then. The butt had medium smoke throughout the cook and was perfect to my taste


There might be that much because I have been putting up burnt peices back in the hopper sobi don't waste fuel. But I'm thinking ill just start running unburnt fuel in the 560 and use the peices on the kettle mixed in with new charcoal.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

I’m not sure if I’m annoyed or impressed but I started a 16.25# brisket last night around 7pm and the thing was done by 9Am cooking on average around 235. Looking at a graph of the cook this thing plowed throw the low temp stall and hung out at 180 for 2 hours before being done. I wasn’t expecting it to be done untill atleast noon.  Went through about 16# of ridge charcoal mixed with some lump and post oak


----------



## Motorboat40

Roman Buffalo said:


> I’m not sure if I’m annoyed or impressed but I started a 16.25# brisket last night around 7pm and the thing was done by 9Am cooking on average around 235. Looking at a graph of the cook this thing plowed throw the low temp stall and hung out at 180 for 2 hours before being done. I wasn’t expecting it to be done untill atleast noon.  Went through about 16# of ridge charcoal mixed with some lump and post oak


I did a 14lb last night too that I didn't wake up in time and the fire went out pit was 120deg meat was still hot had 7 hours of cooking and good bark so i wrapped it and finished in the oven. It had dropped to 137 internal by the time i had it wrapped. It climbed to 188 in no time and took about 2 hours for to get to 200. But finished cook around 1230pm started las light around 1130


----------



## Aledavidov

Roman Buffalo said:


> I’m not sure if I’m annoyed or impressed but I started a 16.25# brisket last night around 7pm and the thing was done by 9Am cooking on average around 235. Looking at a graph of the cook this thing plowed throw the low temp stall and hung out at 180 for 2 hours before being done. I wasn’t expecting it to be done untill atleast noon.  Went through about 16# of ridge charcoal mixed with some lump and post oak


I cooked two brisket around 14 pounds each one 
Start 11:00 pm was ready by 9:30 am


----------



## JC in GB

duplicate


----------



## dwhisent

I have a big problem.  We moved into a new home and I didn't have my "grill security" set up yet, but grilled some burgers/dogs for labor day on my 560.  It was carelessness on my part, but I went a day without putting the cover on, and the puppy got into it and chewed up a lot of the wiring.  I have no clue on some of these wires.  Does anyone have a wiring diagram or a pic from underneath that shows where they go?  I have one small cable with a plug still attached coming from the hopper, another small cable with red and black wires coming from the fan, and a larger cable with thermal insulation containing two black wires.


----------



## dwhisent

Update, just wanted to give some kudos to Masterbuilt Support.  I described my problem, hoping to get a diagram or advice, and they are sending me a new fan and wiring kit for free.  Obviously a dog chewing up the wiring is not a warranty issue, so I am really surprised and pleased.


----------



## Bearcarver

dwhisent said:


> Update, just wanted to give some kudos to Masterbuilt Support.  I described my problem, hoping to get a diagram or advice, and they are sending me a new fan and wiring kit for free.  Obviously a dog chewing up the wiring is not a warranty issue, so I am really surprised and pleased.




That's Awesome!!
I'm glad to see they're at the top of their Game again!!!

Bear


----------



## Chasec5308

Yall gotta stop. I been looking at the 1050 for a while now. Yall have just about talked me into buying it lol i love my wsm but the setting the temp and forgetting it of the  MB1050 has me wanting to pull the trigger now


----------



## jdmb560

Over the weekend I went to do a reverse sear on some 24oz prime rib-eyes. I used el diablo lump charcoal from costco.  The cook at 200 went great, but when I cranked it up to 700 it would only get to 600 and then drop to 580 and then back to 600. Mind you I am in Southern California so ambient temperature was around 90F.  Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## Bearcarver

JDMB560,
Looks Mighty Tasty after finishing @ 590°.
MMMMMmmmmm..........

Bear


----------



## PPG1

My 560 generally jumps beyond the 700 mark but your steaks look amazing to me.  My only problem at the high temp sears are the flair ups.


----------



## jdmb560

The steaks were fantastic! I am a little bummed though I could not get the grill to its max temperature. I only seared them for 1.5 minutes per side to avoid overcooking them, but you could tell it was missing a full maillard effect


----------



## worldbfreebase

reaching the max temps is directly related to available fuel. if you are running low, low being below about 6-8 inches, or have gaps using lump, you are not going to get there.

FWIW i ran my 1050 at 550-600 for about 5 hours yesterday while seasoning cast iron that i took down to bare metal. Used 1 bag of ridged charcoal.


----------



## jdmb560

Thank you, I was leaning towards using briquettes for hot cooking and save the large lump pieces for the low and slow cooking.


----------



## worldbfreebase

that is probably a wise choice. i am considering actually doing a grate mod or having a friend of mine fab me a second grate for high temp to reduce fuel consumption.


----------



## Motorboat40

jdmb560 said:


> Over the weekend I went to do a reverse sear on some 24oz prime rib-eyes. I used el diablo lump charcoal from costco.  The cook at 200 went great, but when I cranked it up to 700 it would only get to 600 and then drop to 580 and then back to 600. Mind you I am in Southern California so ambient temperature was around 90F.  Has anyone else had this issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 463244
> View attachment 463241


My 560 went up to 760 with l
Cowboy lump but 600 is still plenty hot to do the sear


----------



## nomad_archer

Out of curiosity does anyone know if the 560 will fit 2 average 15-18lb packer briskets?  I'm thinking of picking one up but that's my only capacity requirement and I can't seem to find an answer.


----------



## jdmb560

nomad_archer said:


> Out of curiosity does anyone know if the 560 will fit 2 average 15-18lb packer briskets?  I'm thinking of picking one up but that's my only capacity requirement and I can't seem to find an answer.


I would say yes and no. Yes they will fit but one will be on the bottom grates and the other will have to go on the highest rack.  There will be a temp difference between the two heights in the smoker so it will require a little more attention. I think the 1050 would be a better option for you if you plan on smoking this much meat on a regular basis.


----------



## nomad_archer

It would be occasional.  Very very occasional probably once or twice a year.  I have an 18  WSM and weber kettle that I could fire up if the temp difference is very significant between the top and bottom racks.  I admittedly have a problem as I keep adding cookers.


----------



## JollyGiant526

nomad_archer said:


> It would be occasional.  Very very occasional probably once or twice a year.  I have an 18  WSM and weber kettle that I could fire up if the temp difference is very significant between the top and bottom racks.  I admittedly have a problem as I keep adding cookers.


They will fit. Get yourself an inkbird wifi or similar with at least 4 probes on it. Use every probe, materbuilt and inkbird you have. If you monitor the internal temps, flat and point, on both, plus some extra ambient, and rotate them every couple hours (swap them top to bottom and side to side), you will be fine. The bottom rack will end up being a touch hotter, though i've only ever seen it about 20 degrees with a brisket in the middle shelf. Plan for extra time, and keep them moving so they both see the same amount of heat. Be mindful of the wind too. A breeze coming in the back vent will mess with temps quite a bit. Might be worth taping over part of the vent with some high temp metal foil duct tape to help in that regard.


----------



## nomad_archer

JollyGiant526 said:


> They will fit. Get yourself an inkbird wifi or similar with at least 4 probes on it. Use every probe, materbuilt and inkbird you have. If you monitor the internal temps, flat and point, on both, plus some extra ambient, and rotate them every couple hours (swap them top to bottom and side to side), you will be fine. The bottom rack will end up being a touch hotter, though i've only ever seen it about 20 degrees with a brisket in the middle shelf. Plan for extra time, and keep them moving so they both see the same amount of heat. Be mindful of the wind too. A breeze coming in the back vent will mess with temps quite a bit. Might be worth taping over part of the vent with some high temp metal foil duct tape to help in that regard.



Thanks, I have 2  different 4 prob inkbird temp monitors.  The local wally world has the 560 on clearance for $275 I figured I could make it work at  that price so I picked one up at lunch time.  Let the adventures begin.


----------



## abcdefghii

Dang,  $275 I'd snatch that right up.


----------



## kevins7189

Does anyone know how to bypass the door switches. One of mine is smooshed in and won't come out  if I smash it down with something against the door it will work but its unreliable.  Does it need a resistor or anything to make it permanently tripped,  I tried touching them together and that didn't work.  MB is out of those switches forever they said, or implied.


----------



## jdmb560

You can always just cut and solder the wires together or use a butt splice to make it think the door is always closed. The lid switch for the actual bbq on mine broke as well so no big deal opening the lid with the fan on. Note of caution if this is for the hopper lid or ash tray door i would move the switch from the big lid into the broken spot. If you open the hopper or ash door with the fan on at a high temp that could be a recipe for disaster


----------



## Motorboat40

worldbfreebase said:


> that is probably a wise choice. i am considering actually doing a grate mod or having a friend of mine fab me a second grate for high temp to reduce fuel consumption.


Do you have a few extra tent steaks or some metal kabob sticks? I straighten out 2 tent steaks in my vise and weaved them into the grate. Bam!
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 grate mod complete no need to pay to have one made spend that extra money I just saved you on a nice Prime brisket!


----------



## abcdefghii

Has anyone suddenly had their 560 wifi issue not work? Mine has been working reliably since I set up a spare router in the garage. This morning I put a pork butt on there, thinking that I could monitor the grill and meat temp via wifi while working. So, I go to connect using the app and while it connects, it also tells me that the smoker is off. I restarted the router, restarted the smoker, but the app still reports it is off.  While not a huge deal, the smoker is about 50' from me, I can just go check it periodically, I'd like to have wifi in case I get stuck with something and cannot check it.


----------



## jdmb560

abcdefghii said:


> Has anyone suddenly had their 560 wifi issue not work? Mine has been working reliably since I set up a spare router in the garage. This morning I put a pork butt on there, thinking that I could monitor the grill and meat temp via wifi while working. So, I go to connect using the app and while it connects, it also tells me that the smoker is off. I restarted the router, restarted the smoker, but the app still reports it is off.  While not a huge deal, the smoker is about 50' from me, I can just go check it periodically, I'd like to have wifi in case I get stuck with something and cannot check it.


I haven't had major issues just the occasional drop in connection if I leave the house and come back.  I am also using a thermoworks wireless therm to keep an eye on my meat and on the smoker temp just in case it starts to overheat or if the fan dies.


----------



## abcdefghii

I ended up just deleting it from the app and re-connecting for now, so far seems to be working as expected.... of course, now I get the feeling my estimate of this pork being completed at 6pm might be a little off. Currently sitting at 122F, I had figured it would be done by 6pm, but that is looking somewhat optimistic now. 

Funny really, almost everything I have cooked on this previously ended up cooking way faster than expected, this looks to possibly take longer. Oh well, I am sure it will be well worth it once finished.


----------



## abcdefghii

So, need some advice here.... my pork is stuck at 143F. It's just stuck there and has been for at least 2 hours.

My concern is if the temp doesn't start moving soon, I'm going to run out of fuel. So what can I do to get this moving? The pork is on the upper shelf, should I move it to the lower and put the water on the upper shelf? Take the water pan out? Any suggestions, thanks.

Moved it to the lower shelf, water to the top, it's moved up to 146F now.  Hoping that gets the temp moving, been just over 12 hours now, if I recall correctly it's about an 11lb pork butt, maybe I'm over thinking and it's just going to take time.


----------



## Tokarev

So without wading through 38 pages what's the general consensus?  Worth the money? The 560 would probably work most of the time but I'm leaning towards the bigger one. Thanks!


----------



## JollyGiant526

abcdefghii said:


> So, need some advice here.... my pork is stuck at 143F. It's just stuck there and has been for at least 2 hours.
> 
> My concern is if the temp doesn't start moving soon, I'm going to run out of fuel. So what can I do to get this moving? The pork is on the upper shelf, should I move it to the lower and put the water on the upper shelf? Take the water pan out? Any suggestions, thanks.


Take out the water pan first and foremost. It messes with Temps. Wrap the pig in foil or even better pink butcher paper if you have it and run the temp up to 275. Lower shelf should be hottest if you need it done even faster. Id wager the water pan caused your chamber temp to be much lower than indicated, thus why it stalled low, im assuming much further into the cooking time than anticipated. If you actually run out of fuel, you can finish it wrapped in the oven at 275 or 300. All is not lost.


----------



## abcdefghii

Thanks, I had a feeling the water pan was causing issues. Usually I use a much smaller one, but discovered it had a hole, so had to use one almost double in size. I'll take it out in a few minutes and then up the temp, that should get it finished.


----------



## jdmb560

Tokarev said:


> So without wading through 38 pages what's the general consensus?  Worth the money? The 560 would probably work most of the time but I'm leaning towards the bigger one. Thanks!


Here is my breakdown:
I absolutely love my 560, granted I only paid $200 for an open box special. This allowed me to keep some money in the bank for upgrades down the road (fire board, and firebox mod). 
if you are coming from a pellet smoker or no smoker at all you’ll be very impressed with the results. Compared to an offset smoker it will not get you the same overall Smokey taste.
Size wise i did a tri tip/ 9x9” pan of beans and 5 lobster tails on Saturday and they all fit nicely. If you were to cook more than this I would recommend the 1050.


----------



## Tokarev

jdmb560 said:


> Here is my breakdown:
> I absolutely love my 560, granted I only paid $200 for an open box special.
> if you are coming from a pellet smoker or no smoker at all you’ll be very impressed with the results.



So it falls between a pellet smoker and a real smoker in terms of overall flavor? Which side of the spectrum does it tend to lean? More to the real side or more to the pellet side?

One thing I do wonder about is fine ash. Does the fan circulate a fine powdered ash inside the cook chamber?


----------



## Aledavidov

Tokarev said:


> So it falls between a pellet smoker and a real smoker in terms of overall flavor? Which side of the spectrum does it tend to lean? More to the real side or more to the pellet side?
> 
> One thing I do wonder about is fine ash. Does the fan circulate a fine powdered ash inside the cook chamber?


I have no problem with ash , I know it’s a lot to read but I think best for you to read .
I love my 1050 , one of the  member run strait wood chunks with out any charcoal or lumps charcoal . He just upgraded fan so you can get plenty smoke flavor 
Hope it’s helps


----------



## Tokarev

Aledavidov said:


> I love my 1050 ,
> Hope it’s helps



It does. 

Seems like a logical progression from pellet and auger to charcoal or charcoal+wood and fan motors etc. As I understand it, similar cooking units have existed commercially for some time but the 560 and 1050 are unique to the home market. Nothing succeeds like sucess so I assume other companies have designs on the way. 

I'll do some more research (to include wading through this thread) and see what happens.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

Tokarev said:


> So it falls between a pellet smoker and a real smoker in terms of overall flavor? Which side of the spectrum does it tend to lean? More to the real side or more to the pellet side?
> 
> One thing I do wonder about is fine ash. Does the fan circulate a fine powdered ash inside the cook chamber?



I mean in terms of smokers it is a real smoker lol ( wood+ charcoal = smoke) I get what your saying though.  If your comparing the flavor you'd get between a pellet and an offset smoker its way closer to a offset smoke if not  pretty much the same IMO. You have the benefit of adjusting how much smokiness you want by how much hard wood you add to the hopper/ash bin and how frequently you add it in. 

I cut my own firewood to heat my house so its cool that I can save some Cherry, Oak and Maple chunk them up and toss them in my smoker. Something that I couldn't do with a pellet smoker. One advantage I've noticed over the offset is cook times tend to be faster not sure if its purely coincidence or its just that more efficient. 

plenty of good info in this thread like any smoker this one has its quirks and downfalls but overall its pretty dang good I dont regret one bit buying the 1050 over a Traeger.


----------



## jdmb560

Also I know there is someone else on here who mentioned Brickseek.com to find the best deal around town. I know searching yesterday in my area (san dieg) I could get a 560 for $330.  I don't think you will be disappointed at all when it comes to the quality of food this produces.  I was coming from an MES30 with the mailbox mod and the amps tray, this to me is a night and day difference in the easiness and quality of smoke.


----------



## abcdefghii

Roman Buffalo said:


> like any smoker this one has its quirks and downfalls but overall its pretty dang good I dont regret one bit buying the 1050 over a Traeger.



Same with my 560, I had been also looking at a Traeger but went with the Masterbuilt. The biggest quirk I have had so far has been with the app, which is not really a deal breaker anyway. I'm sure at some point in the future I will have to do the firebox mod etc. but if it prolongs the life of the smoker I am fine with it. It is very easy to use, cooks food really well and being able to somewhat set it and forget it is great. 


The pork I was cooking yesterday, finally finished just before 1am. Close to 18 hours after I first put it on the smoker, by far the longest cook I have done. Of course, it being finished so late meant I could not really eat more than a quick taste. But, at least it means I have that to look forward to later today.


----------



## Will Squared

Roman Buffalo said:


> I mean in terms of smokers it is a real smoker lol ( wood+ charcoal = smoke) I get what your saying though.  If your comparing the flavor you'd get between a pellet and an offset smoker its way closer to a offset smoke if not  pretty much the same IMO. You have the benefit of adjusting how much smokiness you want by how much hard wood you add to the hopper/ash bin and how frequently you add it in.
> 
> I cut my own firewood to heat my house so its cool that I can save some Cherry, Oak and Maple chunk them up and toss them in my smoker. Something that I couldn't do with a pellet smoker. One advantage I've noticed over the offset is cook times tend to be faster not sure if its purely coincidence or its just that more efficient.
> 
> plenty of good info in this thread like any smoker this one has its quirks and downfalls but overall its pretty dang good I dont regret one bit buying the 1050 over a Traeger.



I have even run straight Oak chunk firewood in the stack doing pizza.

Do That in a Traeger !


----------



## Will Squared

abcdefghii said:


> So, need some advice here.... my pork is stuck at 143F. It's just stuck there and has been for at least 2 hours.
> 
> My concern is if the temp doesn't start moving soon, I'm going to run out of fuel. So what can I do to get this moving? The pork is on the upper shelf, should I move it to the lower and put the water on the upper shelf? Take the water pan out? Any suggestions, thanks.
> 
> Moved it to the lower shelf, water to the top, it's moved up to 146F now.  Hoping that gets the temp moving, been just over 12 hours now, if I recall correctly it's about an 11lb pork butt, maybe I'm over thinking and it's just going to take time.




You might have hit a plateau in the cook.
It has to do with how much moisture is moving towards the outside from inside.
Patience is best.


----------



## abcdefghii

Will Squared said:


> I have even run straight Oak chunk firewood in the stack doing pizza.



Oh man, that sounds delicious. Might have to whip up some homemade dough soon and put a pizza on there. What temperature and how long did you cook it for? 



Will Squared said:


> You might have hit a plateau in the cook.
> It has to do with how much moisture is moving towards the outside from inside.
> Patience is best.



I had soaked it in brine for about 16 hours before putting it on to cook as well, I guess that and the larger water pan all combined to take much longer than anticipated. Add that to my previous cooking taking less time than usual and you get me worrying something is wrong! Thankfully, it worked out in the end.


----------



## Will Squared

jdmb560 said:


> Over the weekend I went to do a reverse sear on some 24oz prime rib-eyes. I used el diablo lump charcoal from costco.  The cook at 200 went great, but when I cranked it up to 700 it would only get to 600 and then drop to 580 and then back to 600. Mind you I am in Southern California so ambient temperature was around 90F.  Has anyone else had this issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 463244
> View attachment 463241




My thoughts on the sear temps.
Think of the Unit like a machine. You can lose 100' every time you open the door at the high temps so you are using this machine to do a job produce heat. I use a griddle as a heat stabilizer and figure that whatever you are reading can fluctuate all it wants. It can go up and down but you are heating up the grates or the griddle and maintain that. 
As long as the Engine is at Full Tilt Boogie I don't care what the temp reads. I can open the door as I wish and watch the meat.

The door thermometer and the unit probe are used as kind of an approximation. I have had my 560 up to 780'.

One time I was running too many fines in the stack and when that layer burned down to the fire box it choked off the breathing to a certain extent. At that time I could not get up to searing temps.

It is all about how your engine breathes.

My 2 cents...


----------



## Will Squared

abcdefghii said:


> Oh man, that sounds delicious. Might have to whip up some homemade dough soon and put a pizza on there. What temperature and how long did you cook it for?


I thought the oak fired pizza was fine but my Wife said it was like eating a table. LOL. 
Can't remember off hand the time & temp...
probably find some info here or on YT.

Used a Cast Iron Pizza Pan.


----------



## JollyGiant526

abcdefghii said:


> Oh man, that sounds delicious. Might have to whip up some homemade dough soon and put a pizza on there. What temperature and how long did you cook it for?
> 
> 
> 
> I had soaked it in brine for about 16 hours before putting it on to cook as well, I guess that and the larger water pan all combined to take much longer than anticipated. Add that to my previous cooking taking less time than usual and you get me worrying something is wrong! Thankfully, it worked out in the end.


The best 'mod' I've done with this grill is an inkbird wifi with 4 temp probes. Being able to get the ambient temp at a couple spots in the grill has been eye opening. Depending on how the grill is packed, or even what direction the wind is coming from, I've found a 30 degree difference from the indicated to actual chamber temp. That will make hours of difference on a 10+lb pork shoulder or brisket.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

Ill be butchering a whole hog this weekend so the 1050's going to be getting a lot of smoke time in the coming months. Cant wait for the home smoked ham for xmas and smoked polish sausage for Easter    Anyone try setting up a cold smoke in theirs?


----------



## Inscrutable

abcdefghii said:


> The pork I was cooking yesterday, finally finished just before 1am. Close to 18 hours after I first put it on the smoker, by far the longest cook I have done.


I don’t think I saw you post what the pit temp Is/was you were maintaining? That stall is from evaporative cooling (the energy input is less than the offset of evaporation) ... bumping the energy input (pit temp) will power through the stall, and butts are forgiving enough to do that.
Or you wait patiently for a midnight snack


----------



## abcdefghii

I started at 225F, but ultimately ended up at 260 towards the end.


----------



## Inscrutable

When I started out, I also ran down around 225 or so ... have found zero difference in cooking butts at 250-275, other than dramatically shorter cook times and no stall.


----------



## Tokarev

Inscrutable said:


> When I started out, I also ran down around 225 or so ...



Is that because low-ish temps were recommended or because that's what you'd previously done on a pellet smoker?


----------



## Duffman56

So I love the idea of charcoal smokey flavor and a set it and forget it setup.  I was thinking maybe a 18” WSM + temp control fan setup (Thermoworks Bellow and Signal?) would be better and cheaper, but it looks like that could cost $600?!  

Is there any reason I should opt for that other than the 560?  I love the idea but the quality issues that have been mentioned make me a bit reluctant to go ahead with the 560.  Money’s a bit tight so if I’m spending that much I want to make sure I’ll be happy with it and it will last.  What are your guys’ thoughts?


----------



## nomad_archer

Duffman56 said:


> s there any reason I should opt for that other than the 560? I love the idea but the quality issues that have been mentioned make me a bit reluctant to go ahead with the 560. Money’s a bit tight so if I’m spending that much I want to make sure I’ll be happy with it and it will last. What are your guys’ though



Check brickseek.com to look for a deal at your local walmart on the 560. They are on clearance this time of year.  I found one a few weeks ago for $275 and then a few days later a different walmart in the area had them for $150.    If you can find one  on clearance its worth giving a try.  For me at $275 the "quality" issues dont bother me.   This thing is built way better than any $275 grill I've every seen.  

I also have an 18 wsm with a bbq guru.  Look on the facebook market place and you can probably find a used 18 wsm for $100-150 and then you would just have to buy the temp controller of your choice.    I found my nearly new wsm for $125.  

These are two different animals in my opinion and both do what they do pretty well.  The WSM is pretty much a one trick pony where as the 560 can grill and smoke.   I have used the WSM as a grill but its a bit of a pain in the butt.


----------



## Duffman56

nomad_archer said:


> Check brickseek.com to look for a deal at your local walmart on the 560. They are on clearance this time of year.  I found one a few weeks ago for $275 and then a few days later a different walmart in the area had them for $150.    If you can find one  on clearance its worth giving a try.  For me at $275 the "quality" issues dont bother me.   This thing is built way better than any $275 grill I've every seen.
> 
> I also have an 18 wsm with a bbq guru.  Look on the facebook market place and you can probably find a used 18 wsm for $100-150 and then you would just have to buy the temp controller of your choice.    I found my nearly new wsm for $125.
> 
> These are two different animals in my opinion and both do what they do pretty well.  The WSM is pretty much a one trick pony where as the 560 can grill and smoke.   I have used the WSM as a grill but its a bit of a pain in the butt.



I do like my current grill setup (one gas, one charcoal all-in-one).  If I was primarily considering the 560 for longer smokes to set it and forget it  (Smoking overnight or while at work), would you recommend WSM or 560?


----------



## jdmb560

Has anyone tried the "grill grates" for the masterbuilt yet? 

Masterbuilt 560 Grill Grates


----------



## lokshy

jdmb560 said:


> Has anyone tried the "grill grates" for the masterbuilt yet?
> 
> Masterbuilt 560 Grill Grates


Yes on my 1050. Use them between my napoleon pro 500 and this.  Don't really do anything for this bbq, but for the real fire char I use a different charcoal bbq vs the masterbuilt for the finish


----------



## Inscrutable

Tokarev said:


> Is that because low-ish temps were recommended or because that's what you'd previously done on a pellet smoker?


Just my interpretation of ‘low and slow’ being best, but found unnecessary on a butt.


----------



## whistlepig

Duffman56 said:


> I do like my current grill setup (one gas, one charcoal all-in-one).  If I was primarily considering the 560 for longer smokes to set it and forget it  (Smoking overnight or while at work), would you recommend WSM or 560?



On the 560 I think it depends on the charcoal being used. I did an overnight with the 560 using Royal Oak lump. Luckily I set the alarm for 6 hours. At  6 hours/225 degrees the hopper was almost empty. I am using B & B lump now and it lasts longer. I think a hopper full would last 8 hours at 225 degrees but I haven't tried an overnight smoke with the B & B yet.


----------



## Sudz

Duffman56 said:


> So I love the idea of charcoal smokey flavor and a set it and forget it setup.  I was thinking maybe a 18” WSM + temp control fan setup (Thermoworks Bellow and Signal?) would be better and cheaper, but it looks like that could cost $600?!



I did this to my 18" WSM when the Signals and Bellows first came out.  Also insulated the barrel.  Results were great and my modded WSM was basically hands free with temps.  Cooks were always good, just a great deal of hand holding prior to the mod.

I was waiting for the Weber Smokefire to be released but we all know how that played out.   So then I discovered the MB560.  Wasn't too excited about a MB product but thought I'd give this novel approach a shot.  Best decision ever...

I had some initial issues with the app and did spend some bucks for several improvements but I tend to do this for everything I own.   My 560 has performed flawlessly on every cook I've thrown at it.

Flavors and ease of use are it's main attributes.   The thing is just plain fun to use.
My modded WSM holds a steady temp but the variance on the top grate is very significant.  Always was.  But didn't seem to effect the results.  The MB also has some variance but less than the WSM and the added cooking surface makes the differences less noticable.

Bottomline...  My WSM is now in storage.


----------



## dwhisent

A quick question, if someone has time to take a quick look... What are the specs on the AC adapter for the 560?  Mine got separated from the grill (long story, previous post where the dog ate my grill wiring).  I finally got it wired back together, but the adapter got brought into the house and I fear it ended up in "the box of adapters".  So If someone can tell me the output Volts/Amps, I might be able to match it up.  I could buy another, but MB is sold out.


----------



## rexster314

dwhisent said:


> A quick question, if someone has time to take a quick look... What are the specs on the AC adapter for the 560?  Mine got separated from the grill (long story, previous post where the dog ate my grill wiring).  I finally got it wired back together, but the adapter got brought into the house and I fear it ended up in "the box of adapters".  So If someone can tell me the output Volts/Amps, I might be able to match it up.  I could buy another, but MB is sold out.


This is a perfect time to get a battery pack and go cordless.


----------



## deejus

12v 1amp works. I also use  with a 10k mah battery unless im smoking for long periods of time. Just a quick steak sear i use battery pack.


----------



## dwhisent

Thanks gentlemen, I'm sure I have a few of those laying around.  Yeah, I'll look at cordless too, as my wife complains about smoke coming around the door where I run the extension cord (to me, it makes the house smell better).


----------



## smokingearl

Just assembled and did burn in on my master built 1050 with the lss mod package. Amazing how well it maintains temps. Will decide tomorrow what’ll be it’s first cook!


----------



## archer75

They announced a new 800 model today:








						Gravity Series™ 800 Digital Charcoal Griddle + Grill + Smoker
					

With the Gravity Series™ 800 Digital Charcoal Grill + Smoker w/Griddle by Masterbuilt® experience charcoal grilling with traditional grates or a full flat top griddle. The DigitalFan™ maintains the cooking temperature. A hopper holds enough charcoal for up to 10 hours of use. Gravity ensures...




					www.masterbuilt.com


----------



## Tokarev

archer75 said:


> They announced a new 800 model today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gravity Series™ 800 Digital Charcoal Griddle + Grill + Smoker
> 
> 
> With the Gravity Series™ 800 Digital Charcoal Grill + Smoker w/Griddle by Masterbuilt® experience charcoal grilling with traditional grates or a full flat top griddle. The DigitalFan™ maintains the cooking temperature. A hopper holds enough charcoal for up to 10 hours of use. Gravity ensures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.masterbuilt.com



What's it offer other than a griddle? Looks like the 1050 otherwise as far as I can discern.


----------



## Smokenjeeper

Tokarev said:


> What's it offer other than a griddle? Looks like the 1050 otherwise as far as I can discern.


I hope they have plans to offer an aftermarket griddle for the 1050.


----------



## archer75

Tokarev said:


> What's it offer other than a griddle? Looks like the 1050 otherwise as far as I can discern.


smaller size. Lower price.  Now they have 3 sizes to offer in their gravity feed series.  I just wish they listed the actual dimensions of the cooking surface.


----------



## smokingearl

archer75 said:


> smaller size. Lower price.  Now they have 3 sizes to offer in their gravity feed series.  I just wish they listed the actual dimensions of the cooking surface.


560 is 560 sq inch
1050 is 1050 sq inch
So the 800 most likely is 800 sq inch


----------



## Tokarev

archer75 said:


> smaller size. Lower price.  Now they have 3 sizes to offer in their gravity feed series.  I just wish they listed the actual dimensions of the cooking surface.



Yes. Aside from size I don't see anything different other than the griddle insert. Am I missing something?


----------



## archer75

smokingearl said:


> 560 is 560 sq inch
> 1050 is 1050 sq inch
> So the 800 most likely is 800 sq inch


Of course.  But that's not dimensions, just surface area.  I want to know the X/Y dimensions.


----------



## archer75

Tokarev said:


> Yes. Aside from size I don't see anything different other than the griddle insert. Am I missing something?


No. That's it.


----------



## deejus

I'm pulling the trigger on their new 20 Quart 7-in-1 Outdoor Air Fryer so I can fry a turkey for thanksgiving. I'll let you guys know how it turns out, I'll add a little bit of woodchips to it for slightly smoked flavor I think. 
I'm going to experiment with a chicken first before I attempt the turkey.


----------



## krj

deejus said:


> I'm pulling the trigger on their new 20 Quart 7-in-1 Outdoor Air Fryer so I can fry a turkey for thanksgiving. I'll let you guys know how it turns out, I'll add a little bit of woodchips to it for slightly smoked flavor I think.
> I'm going to experiment with a chicken first before I attempt the turkey.



I've been having a hard time not picking one of these up already. We have 6 in my household and I haven't found an airfryer large enough that really can do enough food in one batch for us all. If this thing works as advertised, just the airfryer feature is worth it to me.


----------



## deejus

6.78lb chicken 1 hour 20 mins, crispy skin and juicy meat.


----------



## krj

deejus said:


> View attachment 470063
> 
> 6.78lb chicken 1 hour 20 mins, crispy skin and juicy meat.
> View attachment 470064



I spotted your post on the Gravity Series FB page, looks like the cooker did a damn fin job on that yardbird. What's next on the menu?


I nearly pulled the trigger on getting it in Walmart Saturday. I left the SO and kids to go find a spray bottle, and along the way I poked my head into the grilling isle. Wasn't expecting my local to have any, because...well frankly my local Walmart sucks. But there were two on the shelves. It was difficult to walk away, but I held strong. Maybe after I get all the bills payed lol.


----------



## deejus

This was a test chicken so i didn't screw up thanksgiving Turkey. Ill probably do some fries or chicken wings soon though.


----------



## Inscrutable

deejus said:


> This was a test chicken ...


A college friend went to work for Pratt & Whitney in the 70’s, and one of his first jobs was to toss live chickens up into a running jet engine ... Your ‘test chicken’ is sooo much more appetizing


----------



## epinswla

archer75 said:


> Of course.  But that's not dimensions, just surface area.  I want to know the X/Y dimensions.


----------



## archer75

That's the dimensions of the smoker itself.  Not the cooking surface which is what I'm after.


----------



## deejus

archer75 said:


> That's the dimensions of the smoker itself.  Not the cooking surface which is what I'm after.


the Cooking "surface" is whats listed, 560,800,1080 is the cooking Surface area. Are you asking the about the volume of the cooking space? LxWxH?


----------



## archer75

deejus said:


> the Cooking "surface" is whats listed, 560,800,1080 is the cooking Surface area. Are you asking the about the volume of the cooking space? LxWxH?


Correct.  Not the surface area. The actual dimensions of the cooking area.


----------



## Leggy

Thinking to order the 1050, if you ordered direct did you get it UPS fright/semi truck or normal UPS delivery truck?


----------



## chef jimmyj

I wonder if they upgraded the thin Firebox Steel and Grate that let Charcoal slip through? I don't have the dexterity or touch sensitivity in my fingers anymore, Carpal Tunnel issues. I can't fuss with Mods and need any equipment I purchase to be bug free out of the box...JJ


----------



## rexster314

chef jimmyj said:


> I wonder if they upgraded the thin Firebox Steel and Grate that let Charcoal slip through? I don't have the dexterity or touch sensitivity in my fingers anymore, Carpal Tunnel issues. I can't fuss with Mods and need any equipment I purchase to be bug free out of the box...JJ



I don't think they've upgraded to thicker steel anywhere on the GF series. They're selling like hotcakes. Unless you can, or have someone else do the firebox mods, this grill is not for you. My 1050 that I got in April had a burn through in the firebox within a month. I did the mod and the stainless steel replacements have only slight warping from the high heat. It's a very simple and easy to do mod, took me about an hour to install. I totally understand about your neuropathy problems. I'm recovering from a severe bout of shingles that pretty much paralyzed my right arm from the shoulder to fingertips.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Thanks Rexster. Sorry to here about your arm. Being Right-handed, that would shut my life down. The family would not eat so well...JJ


----------



## Roman Buffalo

little late on the post but I smoked a 15lb turkey on the 1050 for turkey day and it was pretty much amazing in every way. Maple/bourbon brine, some AP seasoning and heath riles peach rub. Took about 5.5  hours @ 300 on the middle rack took longer because it was stuffed. Only thing I probably wont do next time is stuff it because it draws out a ton of salt that the brine put into the meat and makes the stuffing borderline too salty (maybe it was a good thing and saved the bird from being too salty?) We had  tin of stuffing  cooked on the side so no harm no fowl .

After reading about it a few times now I found my new favorite way of adding smoke is to take a whole split of cherry and stand it vertical then pack the charcoal around it lasted about 4 hours and the smokiness was just right my wife doesn't like heavy smoke and she approved of it. It turned out a little darker than shown but I was so eager to carve into it I forgot to snap a final picture. Talk about moist and full of flavors.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Very pretty Bird. " No harm, no Fowl..." Good one...JJ


----------



## whistlepig

I have had my 560 since May and have used it about every weekend since purchasing it. It hasn't burned through anything and yes, some of the smaller chunks of charcoal will slip through the grate at the bottom of the hopper but they still continue to create heat and charcoal flavor even in the ash bin. I have cranked mine up to 700 degrees a few of times. It will ramp up to 700 degrees in just a few minutes. 700 degrees is some pretty serious heat. I think if I cranked my 560 up to 700 degrees frequently it would probably burn through or burn up something. Understandably so. I do know before ramping up to 700 degrees to make sure there isn't an excessive amount of grease build up in my 560.  A fan fed, grease fueled flare up @ 700 degrees is pretty impressive. I would buy another 560 in a second if anything ever happened to mine.


----------



## Will Squared

whistlepig said:


> I have had my 560 since May and have used it about every weekend since purchasing it. It hasn't burned through anything and yes, some of the smaller chunks of charcoal will slip through the grate at the bottom of the hopper but they still continue to create heat and charcoal flavor even in the ash bin. I have cranked mine up to 700 degrees a few of times. It will ramp up to 700 degrees in just a few minutes. 700 degrees is some pretty serious heat. I think if I cranked my 560 up to 700 degrees frequently it would probably burn through or burn up something. Understandably so. I do know before ramping up to 700 degrees to make sure there isn't an excessive amount of grease build up in my 560.  A fan fed, grease fueled flare up @ 700 degrees is pretty impressive. I would buy another 560 in a second if anything ever happened to mine.


My 560 has become part of the Family. I would not go back. I have done both mods. I use it several times a week. I have it up to 700 a lot. I will run it at 700 for a while after I have finished my cook to let it burn clean the griddle. No harm. I wouldn't worry too much about it. It is one tuff Smoker !


----------



## Leggy

I am glad to finally join the family. I ordered the 1050 with free rotisserie kit on cyber Monday and now waiting the delivery. Lump charcoal and cover already delivered and ready to take care of the smoker.
I spent over a year reading forums about pellet smokers and was pretty much set on RT700 but wasn't so happy with the smoke profile I used to get from my pellet smoking tube so never had the urge to order a pellet smoker but with the 1050 it uses lump charcoal which is my favorite so it merely took me few days to order one.
The only thing I will miss with the 1050 is the smell of the meat juices when they drip on the charcoal and the flavor they add to the meat.


----------



## bill1

deejus said:


> This was a test chicken so i didn't screw up thanksgiving Turkey. Ill probably do some fries or chicken wings soon though.


So how big a turkey can that MB air fryer do?  Did you use it this past Thanksgiving?


----------



## deejus

bill1 said:


> So how big a turkey can that MB air fryer do?  Did you use it this past Thanksgiving?


I airfried a nearly 15lb Turkey and it had plenty of room for a larger one. Would put a small foil tent on top of the bird at the neck to prevent the very top from getting charred as it gets really close to that fan+coil on the top.
took ~2.5 hours (could have done a little less but was running around making other things as well) Skin crispy, meat juicy.
I dry brined it with salt and roasted garlic+herb and just before putting it on injected with tony chachere's cajun butter injection. Will end up only doing salt+pepper for the dry brine next year to better go with the Cajun injection but delicious none-the-less. Made some turkey pot pies with the leftovers.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

35 degrees out here in western NY ski country and once again the 1050 proves its a beast! 18# fresh ham and a 5# pork roast fit comfortably on the 2nd rack with room to spare surprisingly. 11 hours later and we got a beautiful looking ham prepped for Christmas. Now I just have to figure out if I can draw some more salt out of that ham because its on the salty side of the spectrum.


----------



## archer75

Roman Buffalo said:


> 35 degrees out here in western NY ski country and once again the 1050 proves its a beast! 18# fresh ham and a 5# pork roast fit comfortably on the 2nd rack with room to spare surprisingly. 11 hours later and we got a beautiful looking ham prepped for Christmas. Now I just have to figure out if I can draw some more salt out of that ham because its on the salty side of the spectrum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 476736
> View attachment 476737


Any chance you could measure the bottom grill grate?  I'm curious of the dimensions on these to see if I can fit a full size packer brisket. Thanks!


----------



## Roman Buffalo

archer75 said:


> Any chance you could measure the bottom grill grate?  I'm curious of the dimensions on these to see if I can fit a full size packer brisket. Thanks!


You most definitely can Ive done it several times


----------



## archer75

Roman Buffalo said:


> You most definitely can Ive done it several times


Thanks!  I also need to check on the midsized 800 model to see if I can on that as well.


----------



## 912smoker

Well I had been waiting trying to catch the 1050 or 800 at a sale price. The wifey ask yesterday what I was waiting on,,,,,,,and then handed me the tracking # for HER 1050 order ! 
Man super excited for delivery Tuesday. And yeah.....even after 20 yrs she's still a keeper for sure.


----------



## 912smoker

Saw a cover for the 560 at Walmart today for $28.00.  Wish they had one for the 1050 at that price !


----------



## deanokhan

Hi Guys, Just wondering if any one can give a review for the masterbuilt as a grill rather than a smoke? Looking to get one this week but wanted to see what the general consensus was?


----------



## deejus

deanokhan said:


> Hi Guys, Just wondering if any one can give a review for the masterbuilt as a grill rather than a smoke? Looking to get one this week but wanted to see what the general consensus was?


Sears great at 700 degrees, Eats through charcoal at that temp. I've had mine for over a year and haven't had problems with it. Once you get to know your grill and the charcoal you plan on using its better to guage how much charcoal you will need rather than trying to snuff out the fire afterwards because although the fire will go out, it takes quite a while and will still be burning charcoal during that time. I would put just enough to do the cookign of whatever food your doing plus a little bit for burnoff at the end. I mostly sear steaks on it, but also do some bbq chicken and grilled porkchops occasionally. Thats just my 2cents. I have done the grate mod, put 2 or 3 skewers woven in the grate so that the charcoal can't fall throught he grate quite as quickly, if yours is new stock though you might have the redesigned grate that should do the same thing.


----------



## deanokhan

deejus said:


> Sears great at 700 degrees, Eats through charcoal at that temp. I've had mine for over a year and haven't had problems with it. Once you get to know your grill and the charcoal you plan on using its better to guage how much charcoal you will need rather than trying to snuff out the fire afterwards because although the fire will go out, it takes quite a while and will still be burning charcoal during that time. I would put just enough to do the cookign of whatever food your doing plus a little bit for burnoff at the end. I mostly sear steaks on it, but also do some bbq chicken and grilled porkchops occasionally. Thats just my 2cents. I have done the grate mod, put 2 or 3 skewers woven in the grate so that the charcoal can't fall throught he grate quite as quickly, if yours is new stock though you might have the redesigned grate that should do the same thing.


Thanks, I appreciate you taking the time and typing that out.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

deejus said:


> Sears great at 700 degrees, Eats through charcoal at that temp. I've had mine for over a year and haven't had problems with it. Once you get to know your grill and the charcoal you plan on using its better to guage how much charcoal you will need rather than trying to snuff out the fire afterwards because although the fire will go out, it takes quite a while and will still be burning charcoal during that time. I would put just enough to do the cookign of whatever food your doing plus a little bit for burnoff at the end. I mostly sear steaks on it, but also do some bbq chicken and grilled porkchops occasionally. Thats just my 2cents. I have done the grate mod, put 2 or 3 skewers woven in the grate so that the charcoal can't fall throught he grate quite as quickly, if yours is new stock though you might have the redesigned grate that should do the same thing.


 

All good points. Great for grilling stuff that take more than 5 minutes to cook. If your just firing it up to grill a handful of hot dogs your wasting more time loading and lighting it than its worth I keep a little camping gas grill around if i'm doing that. But chicken, burgers, steaks, pork tenderloins etc. it works great. Warning though you find yourself converting over to reverse searing all of those once you try it.


----------



## Will Squared

deanokhan said:


> Hi Guys, Just wondering if any one can give a review for the masterbuilt as a grill rather than a smoke? Looking to get one this week but wanted to see what the general consensus was?


I have had my 560 for one year and I LOVE it. I have used it almost every week. I have use it for unusual purposes too. Wife and I are planning the starts for our Spring garden and I will use the 560 to sterilize soil for the starter trays... 190' for 45 minutes.
I have used it to dehydrate fruit and vegetables. It will hold a low temp of 155' or 160' all day.
My favorite is to Reverse Sear Rib Eye !


----------



## deanokhan

Will Squared said:


> I have had my 560 for one year and I LOVE it. I have used it almost every week. I have use it for unusual purposes too. Wife and I are planning the starts for our Spring garden and I will use the 560 to sterilize soil for the starter trays... 190' for 45 minutes.
> I have used it to dehydrate fruit and vegetables. It will hold a low temp of 155' or 160' all day.
> My favorite is to Reverse Sear Rib Eye !


thanks, that is an unusual use.


----------



## deanokhan

Roman Buffalo said:


> All good points. Great for grilling stuff that take more than 5 minutes to cook. If your just firing it up to grill a handful of hot dogs your wasting more time loading and lighting it than its worth I keep a little camping gas grill around if i'm doing that. But chicken, burgers, steaks, pork tenderloins etc. it works great. Warning though you find yourself converting over to reverse searing all of those once you try it.


Thanks, I usually reverse sear in the oven and on a cast iron skillet. Definitely keen on trying it once I have the grill.


----------



## Will Squared

deanokhan said:


> thanks, that is an unusual use.


I have plans for another unusual use for it. 
I do a little metal bending and am going to make a plenum that will attach to the manifold, ducting the heat into an insulated box.
The purpose is to cure epoxy in bow limbs and risers (archery).
190' for 9 hours.
I will just run Oak chunks through the stack.
The 560 is a versatile Work Horse !


----------



## Smokin Okie

Btfu said:


> The comments about the screw falling in when attaching the handle were very helpful. However, Masterbuilt clearly also heard and added a bag with a couple additional parts and a diagram. It's a couple stamped steel inserts that you put the screws through to keep them from falling inside. After doing it the first time without since it's not in the instruction book yet I can say it really helps.



Better and easier than a magnetized screwdriver ,  is get some heavy grease like wheel bearing grease,  put a dab on the end of the screwdriver and it will hold the screw.     

As long as ya don't hit anything going through the lid.


----------



## Smokin Okie

rexster314 said:


> 'I've pretty much gotten used to the sound of a loose screw sliding around when I raise/lower the lid on mine



Auto supply or tool stores should have a tool that's a magnet on the end of a telescoping rod,  has the appearance of a telescoping antenna     Should do the trick.


----------



## 912smoker

Is it just me or are the grates for "sear" and "smoke" marked wrong on my 1050 ?
Sear side is flat and smoke side had a raised ridge ". I tried to sear on the flat side last week and didn't get the marks I was hoping for. Used the side marked for "smoke" last night a it came out perfect?


----------



## Smokin Okie

Will Squared said:


> The metal right at the lower walls of the Fire Box will burn out.
> Don't let that bum ya.
> I got around 40 cooks out of my 560 before I burned them through.
> The Kit is heavy 12 gauge Stainless Steel  and costs $100.
> Takes around an hour or less to switch them out.
> You will be glad you did.
> I will look back and bring up the links.
> The man that makes them has a video showing the mod.



Why will I be glad I did ?


----------



## Inscrutable

Perhaps they are thinking the wider openings expose more of the meat underside to the smoke. I’m not sure it makes a lot of difference either way.


----------



## krj

912smoker said:


> Is it just me or are the grates for "sear" and "smoke" marked wrong on my 1050 ?
> Sear side is flat and smoke side had a raised ridge ". I tried to sear on the flat side last week and didn't get the marks I was hoping for. Used the side marked for "smoke" last night a it came out perfect?



Not sure how the grates are stamped on the 560/800/1050, but on my grill that has reversible grates the wide side is the sear side. A good sear is all about the width of the surface. The wider the surface the more surface are has that caramelization. This is why steaks cooked on a flat top/cast iron pan have(arguably) a better sear.


----------



## 912smoker

krj said:


> Not sure how the grates are stamped on the 560/800/1050, but on my grill that has reversible grates the wide side is the sear side. A good sear is all about the width of the surface. The wider the surface the more surface are has that caramelization. This is why steaks cooked on a flat top/cast iron pan have(arguably) a better sear.


That makes sense. Only had to heat up to 500 the first time and 700 the second time. That probably made the difference.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

Will Squared said:


> I have plans for another unusual use for it.
> I do a little metal bending and am going to make a plenum that will attach to the manifold, ducting the heat into an insulated box.
> The purpose is to cure epoxy in bow limbs and risers (archery).
> 190' for 9 hours.
> I will just run Oak chunks through the stack.
> The 560 is a versatile Work Horse !



At first when I read this I thought you were putting epoxy into your smoker to cure that would have made some pretty exotic flavors for your food haha .


----------



## krj

912smoker said:


> That makes sense. Only had to heat up to 500 the first time and 700 the second time. That probably made the difference.



Oh most definitely that. Don't misunderstand, steaks can sear well at 500, takes a little longer for it to set a good sear.  But a 700 degree sear is far and away more effective.


----------



## 912smoker

Thanks krj.  Still getting the feel for the GF and after reading so much about the insulation/fire brick didn't want to get any hotter than needed.


----------



## Smokin Okie

I found an MB 560 at WalMart for $250.    So I've joined the club.   Today,   I've read every post in this thread.   Very informative.

First cook will be Saturday.    Gonna do two whole yardbird,  spatchcocked and halved.     Got two decisions to make,  which grate to put them on,  and whether to use a drip pan ?


----------



## 912smoker

Wow that's a sweet deal and welcome !
I did chicken on the middle rack with a pan underneath.  Made cleanup easy peasy


----------



## 912smoker

Or you could put them on a cooling rack in a shallow pan . They still get plenty of smoke with the airflow. Learned that trick from Jeff !


----------



## Roman Buffalo

Smokin Okie said:


> I found an MB 560 at WalMart for $250.    So I've joined the club.   Today,   I've read every post in this thread.   Very informative.
> 
> First cook will be Saturday.    Gonna do two whole yardbird,  spatchcocked and halved.     Got two decisions to make,  which grate to put them on,  and whether to use a drip pan ?


 Do your self a favor and before you cook anything in there after you do your initial seasoning -  line the bottom and top of the manifold with foil. Makes it a lot easier to keep it clean


----------



## Smokin Okie

Roman Buffalo said:


> Do your self a favor and before you cook anything in there after you do your initial seasoning -  line the bottom and top of the manifold with foil. Makes it a lot easier to keep it clean



Yep, that's already done.


----------



## Will Squared

Smokin Okie said:


> Why will I be glad I did ?


Well after the factory plates burn through it will start to reveal the insulation and it begin to degrade. The factory plates are thin metal. The repair kit is 12 gauge stainless steel... much heavier.
You will be glad you swapped it out.  Won't take long.


----------



## Will Squared

912smoker said:


> Thanks krj.  Still getting the feel for the GF and after reading so much about the insulation/fire brick didn't want to get any hotter than needed.


Once you do the repair you can let it rip. I have had mine up to 780'.
It really put the heat to the grates.
Makes perfect grill marks.


----------



## 912smoker

Roman Buffalo said:


> Do your self a favor and before you cook anything in there after you do your initial seasoning -  line the bottom and top of the manifold with foil. Makes it a lot easier to keep it clean


Man now that's something I haven"t done........until tomorrow.....


----------



## Roman Buffalo

Will Squared said:


> Well after the factory plates burn through it will start to reveal the insulation and it begin to degrade. The factory plates are thin metal. The repair kit is 12 gauge stainless steel... much heavier.
> You will be glad you swapped it out.  Won't take long.



I haven’t honestly had an issue with burn through on mine I’ve had almost a year now. I guess it all depends on how often your cranking it up to inferno mode. Ive only peaked it out maybe 6 times the rest of the time it’s under 400


----------



## Smokin Okie

Smoking yardbird this afternoon,  but had a few coals left in hopper from burn in  and I did a biscuit test.   I also put temp probes left and right on bottom grate and to the left of the middle grate.    Found a hot spot and it sort've surprised me.

I used my Thermoworks Smoke and ChefAlarm temp gauges.   

I got the MB up to 400* and left biscuits on for 13 minutes,  that was the instructions on the biscuit can.

Here's a pic of the bottom side of biscuits showing how they were arranged  ..........








Bottom of biscuits tell real story on biscuit test.   I moved them to this cookie tray to get a better pic.    The two rows at the bottom of the pic are the lower grate.    Two rows at top, are the middle grate.







And here's the top side


----------



## Smokin Okie

I've edited this to make a correction.   

The TW Smoke probes were on each end of the middle grate.

ChefAlarm probe was on the lower grate ,  on the far left of the grate.  I placed it as close to the MB probe as I could.   I have no explanation why its 40* lower than MB probe.    I tested all three of the TW probes yesterday in boiling water.

Here's pics toward the end of the test


----------



## Smokin Okie

And I graphed the middle grate, left to right .   Ch1= left,   Ch2 = right,   biscuit test was at 10:40 to 11 or so.

I first got the MB up to 250 then ran it on up to 400 for the biscuit test.     I don't know why one side gets cooler when lid si open


----------



## 912smoker

Smokin Okie said:


> And I graphed the lower grate, left to right .   Ch1= left,   Ch2 = right,   biscuit test was at 10:40 to 11 or so.
> 
> I first got the MB up to 250 then ran it on up to 400 for the biscuit test.     I don't know why one side gets cooler when lid si open
> 
> View attachment 480551


I discovered the same thing last night.  Middle grate on mine was also 25-30* cooler.  Had to adjust the increase   * on the 1050 to reach target * of butt.


----------



## Smokin Okie

Well,  aging is a terrible thing.   I got mixed up on which grates I put probes.   I've had to edit those posts to make a correction.

I put a probe on each end of the middle grate.    Those are the temps that I charted with the Thermoworks Smoke.

And the ChefAlarm probe is located on the lower grate ,  near the MB probe.

Man,  sometimes I wonder how I find my way around.

And I'm gonna do another biscuit test,  only at 275* , which is more of a smoking temp.    400* is more of a grilling temp.  I got a hunch that the hot spot will move at lower temps.


----------



## Will Squared

Smokin Okie said:


> And I graphed the middle grate, left to right .   Ch1= left,   Ch2 = right,   biscuit test was at 10:40 to 11 or so.
> 
> I first got the MB up to 250 then ran it on up to 400 for the biscuit test.     I don't know why one side gets cooler when lid si open
> 
> View attachment 480551


Are those two down spikes when you opened the lid?
I have found when I am searing that I can drop 100' when opening the lid.
I max out the temp and rely on the heat sink of the grates to do their  job.
When searing the oven temp is not as important.
Great work on the charts.


----------



## Smokin Okie

Will Squared said:


> Are those two down spikes when you opened the lid?
> I have found when I am searing that I can drop 100' when opening the lid.
> I max out the temp and rely on the heat sink of the grates to do their  job.
> When searing the oven temp is not as important.
> Great work on the charts.



Yes,  I opened the lid twice,   once to put on the biscuits and then again to take them off.


----------



## Smokin Okie

I just ran another biscuit test before putting the yardbird on,   ran it for 25 minutes at 300*  ,  the hot spot moved a little to the right,  but not much .    I like how even the middle grate cooks.


----------



## 912smoker

Great experiment and thanks for sharing
Keith


----------



## Smokin Okie

I think I'm gonna love this smoker.   I used B&B char logs and cherry chunks.    Smoke was thin and blue.    I've got nothing to complain about.


----------



## Smokin Okie

I read elsewhere ,  that there's a guy who makes  an upper grate from expanded metal,  I think his name is Joe and he can be found on Facebook.   But I don't do FB and its really hard to dig back through FB archives.   

Anyone know something about this ?


----------



## 912smoker

Smokin Okie said:


> I read elsewhere ,  that there's a guy who makes  an upper grate from expanded metal,  I think his name is Joe and he can be found on Facebook.   But I don't do FB and its really hard to dig back through FB archives.
> 
> Anyone know something about this ?


Haven't herd of that since no FB here either. Nice cook and also lovin' my 1050. It does seem to use a lot of fuel. What about the char logs ? Never used or seen them.


----------



## Smokin Okie

912smoker said:


> Haven't herd of that since no FB here either. Nice cook and also lovin' my 1050. It does seem to use a lot of fuel. What about the char logs ? Never used or seen them.



I haven't used them that much.    I bought a bag several years ago that I mostly used for grilling and went back to KBB.    But I thought I would give them a try in the 560,  mostly based on Rexter in this thread.    They are suppose to burn longer.   They won't fall through the MB charcoal grate, which for me is not a good point.   I want coals falling down on the chunks of wood in the ash pan.   But I'm gonna use them some more,  give them a good run.

Here's a podcast made by David Bouska of Butcher BBQ.    Bouska has won some big events and appeared in two seasons of BBQ Pitmasters.     His guest is B&B rep Ed Reilly,  at about the 10 minute mark,  Reilly explains how char logs are made,  but I would recommend this entire podcast if your interested in diff types of lump and charcoal.   Its a real education

https://www.butcherbbq.com/podcast-1/episode/254870e4/interview-with-ed-reilly-044

BTW,  I've only had this 560 fired up a couple times, but it does appear to use a lot of charcoal.    Too soon for me to form an opinion, though.


----------



## 912smoker

Thanks for the info. I'll give it listen !


----------



## Smokin Okie

I found Joe's Grill Grates ........... he makes expanded metal grates for the 560.     $140 + shipping for the pair,  but I'm thinking they'd be a big improvement over the grates from MB.

https://www.facebook.com/smokinjoesgrillgrates/


----------



## Roman Buffalo

Smokin Okie said:


> I found Joe's Grill Grates ........... he makes expanded metal grates for the 560.     $140 + shipping for the pair,  but I'm thinking they'd be a big improvement over the grates from MB.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/smokinjoesgrillgrates/



Those would be nice for the middle grates! Id leave the cast irons in though for the bottom row you'd be giving up a decent amount of heat retention.


----------



## negolien

yup big fan of his I
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 have the top two but usually only use the middle


----------



## 912smoker

Smokin Okie said:


> I found Joe's Grill Grates ........... he makes expanded metal grates for the 560.     $140 + shipping for the pair,  but I'm thinking they'd be a big improvement over the grates from MB.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/smokinjoesgrillgrates/


Those look nice ! Would love to have some for the upper in the 1050 !


----------



## Smokin Okie

I've only done one cook on this smoker,  but I'm thinkin this is a good addition.

I would also keep the cast iron bottom grate, but I wish it would slide out.    There's not much room to work between the grates.    Do Joe's grates slide out ?


----------



## Smokin Okie

negolien said:


> yup big fan of his I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 480888
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have the top two but usually only use the middle



Do you cook on the middle grate more than the lower grate ?    I'm thinking that's what I will do.

I also notice you either have some type of cover on your exhaust vent or this pic was taken at night ?


----------



## Buzzman11

Thinking of pulling the trigger on a 1050. Can anyone compare with a Kamado Joe (with iKammand)?


----------



## 912smoker

Buzzman11 said:


> Thinking of pulling the trigger on a 1050. Can anyone compare with a Kamado Joe (with iKammand)?


I can't compare the two but can tell you the 1050 is a beast. Just did a 10 hour pulled pork cook and it held temps perfectly the entire time. You will not be disappointed


----------



## Smokin Okie

912smoker said:


> I can't compare the two but can tell you the 1050 is a beast. Just did a 10 hour pulled pork cook and it held temps perfectly the entire time. You will not be disappointed



Was that on one hopper of charcoal ?    What kind of charcoal did you use ?


----------



## 912smoker

I used the Masterbuilt lump with hickory chunks and had to refuel towards the end.  
That was my 1st experience with a long cook so not much experience here. I will probably use briquettes next time.


----------



## deejus

If im smoking I normally start with a small layer of lump charcoal first to get a nice bed of hot coals dropping down in the ashbin, then the rest will be normal kingsford mixed with whatever wood i need to use plus some wood in the ash bin to start the smoke.


----------



## Smokin Okie

deejus said:


> If im smoking I normally start with a small layer of lump charcoal first to get a nice bed of hot coals dropping down in the ashbin, then the rest will be normal kingsford mixed with whatever wood i need to use plus some wood in the ash bin to start the smoke.



Later yesterday,  I cleaned out the ash bin and the two large chunks of cherry I'd put in there were almost completely consumed.    Early in the cook I looked in on the ash bin and those two chunks did not appear to be burnt.    So eventually, pieces of the char logs did fall through.


----------



## 912smoker

That's good info. I haven't been able to find the char logs locally yet.  I can wait to try them !


----------



## deejus

Smokin Okie said:


> Later yesterday,  I cleaned out the ash bin and the two large chunks of cherry I'd put in there were almost completely consumed.    Early in the cook I looked in on the ash bin and those two chunks did not appear to be burnt.    So eventually, pieces of the char logs did fall through.


yeah they will eventually  get it but the lump does a better job of falling through in the beginning to kickstart that process.


----------



## Will Squared

Smokin Okie said:


> Was that on one hopper of charcoal ?    What kind of charcoal did you use ?


I usually get around 6 hours from a stack of fuel. 
I burn a 50/50 mix of KIngsford briquets and Mesquite lump charcoal.


----------



## Smokin Okie

I gotta think these B&B Char Logs are gonna last a while,   just based on what the B&B rep said about how they're made and the feedback they get.

I'm really anxious for another cook on the 560.    I ordered one grate from Joes Grates yesterday.    But my wife and I have a lot of barbecue to eat first


----------



## 912smoker

Yeah I think I married her sister lol


----------



## Smokin Okie

I'm seeing a pattern develop with WalMart's here in OKC.    They will drastically drop the price on the MB 560 in one store until that store sells out.    Then another store will drop their price.

The WalMart where I bought mine last week for $250,  had them marked down last Saturday to $150 until they were gone.

Now another WalMart in nearby Norman has dropped their price to $250.    This may be happening in other cities.

https://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker/?sku=811864559


----------



## Inscrutable

Has anyone seen 1050’s marked down? Locally no 560’s, but a couple 1050’s still at list price.


----------



## Smokin Okie

Inscrutable said:


> Has anyone seen 1050’s marked down? Locally no 560’s, but a couple 1050’s still at list price.



According to Brickseek,   the WalMarts here in OKC all show limited stock of the 1050's ,  and it shows up in only 5 Walmarts.    Others mileage may vary.     Just plug in your zip code in the Brickseek link 

https://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker/?sku=709714978


----------



## 912smoker

Showing full price in my area for the 1050.
I did see a 560 yesterday for $380.
I'd sure take one home for $150 !


----------



## Inscrutable

Yeah, I’d take a flyer on either in the 50-60% range.


----------



## 912smoker

Smokin Okie said:


> According to Brickseek,   the WalMarts here in OKC all show limited stock of the 1050's ,  and it shows up in only 5 Walmarts.    Others mileage may vary.     Just plug in your zip code in the Brickseek link
> 
> https://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker/?sku=709714978


And thanks for the link Okie.  I have relatives in Norman/Jay area that I need to visit anyway lol


----------



## Smokin Okie

Whether they drop the price to $150 will depend upon how fast they sell at $250.     Either price is a bargain.


----------



## Smokin Okie

Do wood chunks in the ash bin flame when they burn ?     It appears to me,  that there's plenty enough air for them to burst into flame if there's enough coals .


----------



## deejus

They can, yes, but in the longer cooks you end up wish ash in the bin as well that helps prevent that.


----------



## negolien

they do at times yes makes better smoke in the chute imho but i do both.


----------



## Leggy

I think the discount is to clear the older design inventory, I could be wrong though.


----------



## Smokin Okie

Owners Manual says to keep front and back of smoker 10 ft from wall.    And to keep it 10 ft from the sides.

I have mine on my patio.    It currently sits up against my fireplace chimny under my covered patio.   I really can't see any need in wheeling out to the edge of the patio.

Or am I missing something ?


----------



## Inscrutable

Smokin Okie said:


> Or am I missing something ?


With 3 chimney starters, maybe the ‘gravity feed’ concept?


----------



## Smokenjeeper

Smokin Okie said:


> Owners Manual says to keep front and back of smoker 10 ft from wall.    And to keep it 10 ft from the sides.
> 
> I have mine on my patio.    It currently sits up against my fireplace chimny under my covered patio.   I really can't see any need in wheeling out to the edge of the patio.
> 
> Or am I missing something ?
> 
> View attachment 481266
> View attachment 481266


I have mine up against the deck and no issues. ven with a good flare up.  Off topic love the All day tin sign!!


----------



## Smokin Okie

Smokenjeeper said:


> I have mine up against the deck and no issues. ven with a good flare up.  Off topic love the All day tin sign!!



That's my fav smokin beer,  low abv keeps me able to function


----------



## Smokin Okie

Inscrutable said:


> With 3 chimney starters, maybe the ‘gravity feed’ concept?



Well, I would put some splits on that rack ............ but that's equally out of place.     

Reality is,  that space was where those chimneys were stored,  along side my Weber Spirit gasser that will be up for sale soon.    I've got a real traffic jam going on my patio.


----------



## Smokin Okie

I don't know if y'all follow barbecue on YouTube,  but Mad Scientist makes some good videos and he's gonna buy a Masterbuilt gravity feed. .....  this will be interesting


----------



## Smokin Okie

At Sams yesterday.    Found this cute little 9.61# brisket.    I thought it perfect to give the MB560 a test.

I'm guessing that its best to put a brisket on the middle grate ?    Unless there's a reason not to ?

Also,  when y'all put chunks in your hopper,  do you put a layer of charcoal then a layer of chunk,  then charcoal, etc  .... or do you place a chunk on each layer ?


----------



## 912smoker

I always try to use the middle rack when possible with a pan underneath to catch drippings and ifor easy cleanup. I will add charcoal put a layer of Chunk and add more charcoal and repeat. I also add wood to the ash bin throughout the cook.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

Smokin Okie said:


> At Sams yesterday.    Found this cute little 9.61# brisket.    I thought it perfect to give the MB560 a test.
> 
> I'm guessing that its best to put a brisket on the middle grate ?    Unless there's a reason not to ?
> 
> Also,  when y'all put chunks in your hopper,  do you put a layer of charcoal then a layer of chunk,  then charcoal, etc  .... or do you place a chunk on each layer ?



Id use the middle rack for the brisket as well. Don't be surprised if it cooks a lot faster then you'd expect. Every time I've done a brisket its done hours earlier than I planned just powers through the stall. Not complaining about that at all rather have dinner done on time then have folks waiting around.  I've moved away from chunks and just use full splits with charcoal around the sides of it. Purely anecdotal but to me I feel like you get a more consistent smoke were as with the chunks if your adding them in between layers of charcoal I didn't have a constant blue smoke coming out and I was constantly checking to see if I needed to add wood the ash bin to keep the smoke rolling. If you have splits available give it a try.


----------



## 912smoker

Roman Buffalo said:


> Id use the middle rack for the brisket as well. Don't be surprised if it cooks a lot faster then you'd expect. Every time I've done a brisket its done hours earlier than I planned just powers through the stall. Not complaining about that at all rather have dinner done on time then have folks waiting around.  I've moved away from chunks and just use full splits with charcoal around the sides of it. Purely anecdotal but to me I feel like you get a more consistent smoke were as with the chunks if your adding them in between layers of charcoal I didn't have a constant blue smoke coming out and I was constantly checking to see if I needed to add wood the ash bin to keep the smoke rolling. If you have splits available give it a try.


I think using the splits is a great idea RB.....I had read that somewhere....might have been a post of yours....and forgot about it. I will definitely try with ribs this weekend  !
Thanks for sharing your knowledge 
Keith


----------



## Smokin Okie

Roman Buffalo said:


> Id use the middle rack for the brisket as well. Don't be surprised if it cooks a lot faster then you'd expect. Every time I've done a brisket its done hours earlier than I planned just powers through the stall. Not complaining about that at all rather have dinner done on time then have folks waiting around.  I've moved away from chunks and just use full splits with charcoal around the sides of it. Purely anecdotal but to me I feel like you get a more consistent smoke were as with the chunks if your adding them in between layers of charcoal I didn't have a constant blue smoke coming out and I was constantly checking to see if I needed to add wood the ash bin to keep the smoke rolling. If you have splits available give it a try.



I've read about using the splits,  but there's some things I'm gonna have to see for myself as I learn this cooker.    Smoke is a subjective thing.     Its very possible that's where I will be eventually.     And I've got some pecan that doesn't burn real well in my stick burner because of its size,   but I think will fit into this 560 really nice.    They are small round sticks,  there's some in this pic.    I wanna see how these work,  especially along with using char logs.    I will cut some of these in half .


----------



## Roman Buffalo

Smokin Okie said:


> I've read about using the splits,  but there's some things I'm gonna have to see for myself as I learn this cooker.    Smoke is a subjective thing.     Its very possible that's where I will be eventually.     And I've got some pecan that doesn't burn real well in my stick burner because of its size,   but I think will fit into this 560 really nice.    They are small round sticks,  there's some in this pic.    I wanna see how these work,  especially along with using char logs.    I will cut some of these in half .



I agree smoke is absolutely a subjective thing! One man would say a traeger is the ultimate smoker while another would say a campfire is all you need. Id say give it a go sometime its all part of the learning experience and just trying new stuff I get bored cooking things the same way. And dont get me wrong I used chunked wood for the better half of a year and no red flag complaints its a tried and true way to smoke and produced some great food. I mainly moved to this method mostly to experiment but ended up liking it better since I didn't have to bust out the chop saw to cut my already split cherry wood into chunks. Funny thing is ( and this is subjective) it seemed to prevent me from over powering the food with excessive smoke which believe it or not my wife doesn't like heavily smoked food  so when she said it was just right that kind of cemented the method for me haha.


----------



## Smokin Okie

I'm planning this cook for Saturday.    Weather forecast says 15 to 25 mph winds out of the south, which will blow right into my patio.     How does the MB560 handle wind ?     I can turn it so the wind blows into the front of the cooker with a wall behind it.     And I can schedule this cook another day.


----------



## Will Squared

Smokin Okie said:


> I'm planning this cook for Saturday.    Weather forecast says 15 to 25 mph winds out of the south, which will blow right into my patio.     How does the MB560 handle wind ?     I can turn it so the wind blows into the front of the cooker with a wall behind it.     And I can schedule this cook another day.


Nor Cal here. We had some 50 mph winds yesterday!
I stayed inside.
I have found that wind will slow down my cook... some.
It sounds good to protect the back side.
That is where the unit drafts out.


----------



## 912smoker

same here. We don't usually have a problem with the wind in Southeast Georgia. MB has addressed this issue with somewhat of a shield on the 1050 that helps block wind. I would think you'd be ok backed up toward a wall.


----------



## Smokin Okie

I like the large vent on the back,  it should help create a lot of air flow.    That's what I don' like about my WSM, it has very little air flow.    

But its also strange to walk around behind the cooker and look in and see the meat.    Tom Horsman built a vent cover, but I'm not sure I wanna do anything that restricts air flow.    Tom loves his MB560 more than any YouTuber I've seen   , got a bunch of vids and mods


----------



## rexster314

I've smoked several whole briskets using charcoal to start the 1050 up, but using nothing but mesquite splits to smoke them. I use a Fireboard as my controller, so I didn't have as many temp swings as others have said using the GF controller.


----------



## deejus

912smoker said:


> same here. We don't usually have a problem with the wind in Southeast Georgia. MB has addressed this issue with somewhat of a shield on the 1050 that helps block wind. I would think you'd be ok backed up toward a wall.


Yeah SAV doesn't get too bad. But I've never worried about wind and just keep it under a patio umbrella if its going to rain.


----------



## Smokin Okie

I'm gonna delay the brisket cook till Sunday





> Oklahoma Mesonet
> 
> @okmesonet





> ·
> 3m
> 
> Be aware of increasing winds this weekend. This forecast map is sustained winds at 3pm Saturday.  Expect gusts to be up to double this. Humidity is expected to fall as well so be fire cautious especially in the SW.


----------



## 912smoker

Looks that that might be a good idea based on that forecast. We just have colder weather for us (high 20s to low 30s at night) but low winds. Planning on ribs tomorrow.


----------



## Smokin Okie

912smoker said:


> I can't compare the two but can tell you the 1050 is a beast. Just did a 10 hour pulled pork cook and it held temps perfectly the entire time. You will not be disappointed



I'm almost to 10 hours on this brisket cook.   MB controller says its still holding at 287 ( set temp 290 )   but my Thermoworks digital and TelTru analog gauges are saying 250.

How does this act when its running out of fuel ?

I did not wrap this brisket,  my plan is to run it out of fuel and then wrap and take it to the oven.   If it doesn't finish cooking on the 560.

I ran it at 275 for 5 hours, then bumped it up to 290.


----------



## Smokin Okie

deejus said:


> If im smoking I normally start with a small layer of lump charcoal first to get a nice bed of hot coals dropping down in the ashbin, then the rest will be normal kingsford mixed with whatever wood i need to use plus some wood in the ash bin to start the smoke.



This worked well for me.

I did notice that after a good amount of ash was in the ash bin,  when a chunk fell through it would stir it up and saw ash coming out of the exhaust.    I also see some ash inside the cooker.   I'm thinking smaller chunks falling through is a good thing ,  or maybe the ash bin needs to be emptied during a long cook ?


----------



## Smokin Okie

Will Squared said:


> I usually get around 6 hours from a stack of fuel.
> I burn a 50/50 mix of KIngsford briquets and Mesquite lump charcoal.



I'm on 10 hours using B&B Char Logs


----------



## Smokin Okie

negolien said:


> they do at times yes makes better smoke in the chute imho but i do both.



I put two chunks in the ash bin to start the cook,  and it was dark when I started, but after it got light I was getting a lot of smoke from those chunks and it was grayish blue smoke .   After an hour or so , it cleaned up to blue thin.

And I found that the chunks I put in the hopper burned cleaner than the chunks in the ash bin.    I was getting the smoke I was looking for from the hopper chunks.


----------



## Smokin Okie

Early observation from my brisket cook.   I did not get the early bark development that I do on the stick burner.    At the stall,  it was still a mahogany color,  not the look of a meteorite.     Which is when I usually wrap.  I did not wrap this brisket.

Its at 198* IT now and I'm gonna finish it in the oven,  as it appears my cooker temps are dropping fast.


----------



## Will Squared

Smokin Okie said:


> How does this act when its running out of fuel ?


The temp drops.


----------



## Will Squared

Smoked some chicken leg quarters today then diced them for chicken chili.
Yum !
Used the warm 560 for Chocolate Chip Ghost Pepper cookies.
Life is Good !


----------



## 567Chief

archer75 said:


> Thanks!  I also need to check on the midsized 800 model to see if I can on that as well.


The bottom grate on the 800 is around 24 1/4” x 16 1/2”

The 2 shelves are 24 1/4” x 8”

I just seasoned my new 800 yesterday.  I plan on trying some smash burgers on the griddle today!

A good review:


----------



## Smokin Okie

Will Squared said:


> The temp drops.



Well,  according to the controller,  that did not happen.  Set temp was 290 and it showed that to the end.    I would've not have known the temp was dropping if not for my TW and TelTru gauge.


----------



## 912smoker

Were you cooking on the grate or rack ? My grate temp is pretty accurate but middle rack is about 30* off based on my Thermoworks.


----------



## BBQ Bird

567Chief said:


> The bottom grate on the 800 is around 24 1/4” x 16 1/2”
> 
> The 2 shelves are 24 1/4” x 8”
> 
> I just seasoned my new 800 yesterday.  I plan on trying some smash burgers on the griddle today!
> 
> A good review:



Got a Masterbuilt 800 coming tomorrow (hopefully, the local freight company is terrible).  How did the set up and seasoning go?  I hope to be able to get it assembled and seasoned over the next few evenings, so it's ready to go for the Superbowl.


----------



## Smokin Okie

912smoker said:


> Were you cooking on the grate or rack ? My grate temp is pretty accurate but middle rack is about 30* off based on my Thermoworks.



I was on the rack,   with a digital TW probe in front of the brisket ,  in the middle.    My TelTru replaced that cheap analog gauge that came with it.

Temps continued to drop on the TW and TelTru,  all they way down to 220*.     Controller was still saying 290*.     Don't know what to think about that.    I looked in the hopper and there's only a few very ashed over small coals left.


----------



## 912smoker

That's strange never had that happen but Ive also never ran out of fuel. Good thing you a backup thermo going !


----------



## Smokin Okie

912smoker said:


> That's strange never had that happen but Ive also never ran out of fuel. Good thing you a backup thermo going !



I run the TW digital so I can keep a record of the cook ,  red is cook chamber,   gold is IT of the brisket.    I had some large diff early in the cook,  the TW ran up to 50* cooler.    But I'm sure it was because I'd put some water in the drip pan under the brisket.    As the water evaporated, and I did not refill,   the temps lined up much better.     

Can see location of the TW digital probe.  

And I wish this chart was in 25* increments,  instead of 200*.


----------



## 567Chief

BBQ Bird said:


> Got a Masterbuilt 800 coming tomorrow (hopefully, the local freight company is terrible).  How did the set up and seasoning go?  I hope to be able to get it assembled and seasoned over the next few evenings, so it's ready to go for the Superbowl.


Assembly took a couple hours and I had help. Lots of parts and pieces. I believe it weighs just over 200 lbs so you might need a little help with the box.
Seasoning took 3 hours for the grill and another half hour for the griddle. The instructions don’t mention seasoning the griddle but I found a YouTube video showing how:


 Coming from a pellet smoker, I’m amazed at how well it maintains temperature.


----------



## Will Squared

Smokin Okie said:


> Well,  according to the controller,  that did not happen.  Set temp was 290 and it showed that to the end.    I would've not have known the temp was dropping if not for my TW and TelTru gauge.


When I run out of fuel the temp drops
That would be at the end.
I have come back to it during a cook and I forgot to keep up on the fuel, ran out...
 temp dropped.


----------



## 912smoker

Those are nice ! I need to invest in one of those and they deff keep you aware of what's going on. And good color on the brisket !  Could the drops be due to opening the lid ?


----------



## BBQ Bird

567Chief said:


> Assembly took a couple hours and I had help. Lots of parts and pieces. I believe it weighs just over 200 lbs so you might need a little help with the box.
> Seasoning took 3 hours for the grill and another half hour for the griddle. The instructions don’t mention seasoning the griddle but I found a YouTube video showing how:
> 
> 
> Coming from a pellet smoker, I’m amazed at how well it maintains temperature.



Great.   Thanks for the feedback.  I hope to get it up and running, but we'll see.  I'm in Seattle, which means rain for most of the week.  Might have to wait until a full day off to get it assembled.  

Glad to hear that it holds temps well.


----------



## Smokin Okie

912smoker said:


> Those are nice ! I need to invest in one of those and they deff keep you aware of what's going on. And good color on the brisket !  Could the drops be due to opening the lid ?



Yes, the drop are door opening,  which I tried to avoid.    But I also learned that this cooker recovers quickly.

Brisket finished with what I get on my stick burner .............


----------



## 912smoker

Love the color and bark SO ! Nice cook


----------



## PPG1

Smokin Okie said:


> I like the large vent on the back,  it should help create a lot of air flow.    That's what I don' like about my WSM, it has very little air flow.
> 
> But its also strange to walk around behind the cooker and look in and see the meat.    Tom Horsman built a vent cover, but I'm not sure I wanna do anything that restricts air flow.    Tom loves his MB560 more than any YouTuber I've seen   , got a bunch of vids and mods



I found a magnetic strip that is designed to hold wrenches at Northern Tool.  The Strip fits perfect and I can open the vent as much or as little as I like to adjust the amount of smoke in cook chamber.  Works like a charm for shorter cooks


----------



## Smokenjeeper

PPG1 said:


> I found a magnetic strip that is designed to hold wrenches at Northern Tool.  The Strip fits perfect and I can open the vent as much or as little as I like to adjust the amount of smoke in cook chamber.  Works like a charm for shorter cooks



How does the strip help with snuffing out flare ups?  i had a 4 alarm flare up last night and my misting bottle broke.  8 hour 2 pork butt cook then a 600 degree chicken cook.  Probly should have cleaned a bit in hind sight.


----------



## 912smoker

Smokenjeeper said:


> How does the strip help with snuffing out flare ups?  i had a 4 alarm flare up last night and my misting bottle broke.  8 hour 2 pork butt cook then a 600 degree chicken cook.  Probly should have cleaned a bit in hind sight.


Yeah but didn't it give the bird great color and flavor LOL? I recently had the same experience myself And learned a valuable lesson. Clean after a long cook . That's why I use pans as much as possible


----------



## Smokin Okie

I've been wondering about grease flare ups or fires or whatever ya wanna call em also.    I used a drip pan on the brisket cook.    Put foil down on the grease tray and the manifold before my first chicken cook and replaced it for the brisket.   I can see that keeping it clean is gonna be a chore,  but necessary.


----------



## 912smoker

I have also done that( after reading the idea here ) and should eliminate most of the issues


----------



## Smokenjeeper

912smoker said:


> I have also done that( after reading the idea here ) and should eliminate most of the issues


It was pure memory loss on my part to not clean haha.  My ol lady cannot see the grill from the kitchen but sure did see the Clark Griswold sized flash.


----------



## Smokin Okie

Smokenjeeper said:


> It was pure memory loss on my part to not clean haha.  My ol lady cannot see the grill from the kitchen but sure did see the Clark Griswold sized flash.



I'm a bit confused,   the pork butt and chicken  were two separate cooks ?     Or did the flare up occur during the pork butt cook ?

Kosmos did a vid on the 560 after Masterbuilt sent him one,   this looks like a major flare up to me but did not seem to bother Kosmos,  at all


----------



## Smokin Okie

912smoker said:


> I have also done that( after reading the idea here ) and should eliminate most of the issues



I think I saw something about a mod that would allow a drip pan under the bottom grate ?   It set on some brackets on the manifold,  IIRC .


----------



## 567Chief

Smokin Okie said:


> I think I saw something about a mod that would allow a drip pan under the bottom grate ?   It set on some brackets on the manifold,  IIRC .








						EXTENDING THE LIFE AND IMPROVING THE PERFORMANCE OF YOUR GRAVITY SERIES SMOKER
					






					lss-mods.square.site


----------



## BBQ Bird

Smokin Okie said:


> I think I saw something about a mod that would allow a drip pan under the bottom grate ?   It set on some brackets on the manifold,  IIRC .


LSS mods sells a manifold cover with lips on the front and back that would direct the grease to the left side of the cook box and away from the openings of the manifolds.  They also have brackets you can set into the lips that will hold a grease tray.


----------



## Smokenjeeper

Smokin Okie said:


> I'm a bit confused,   the pork butt and chicken  were two separate cooks ?     Or did the flare up occur during the pork butt cook ?
> 
> Kosmos did a vid on the 560 after Masterbuilt sent him one,   this looks like a major flare up to me but did not seem to bother Kosmos,  at all



Yes different cooks.  The butts were Sunday at 275 degrees then last night fired it up to 600 for chicken breasts and thats when the magic happened.  i have seen that vid and mine was a bit more severe.  I was more concerned with the materials taking a prolonged direct flame honestly.  Probly nothing to worry about just paranoid.


----------



## Smokin Okie

Has anyone put gaskets around the cook chamber door ?

Tom Horsman put new gaskets on the hopper lid and ash bin door.    I'm thinking of doing that.


----------



## 912smoker

No I don't seem to be losing enough smoke around the door or lid to worry with it


----------



## negolien

Smokin Okie said:


> Has anyone put gaskets around the cook chamber door ?
> 
> Tom Horsman put new gaskets on the hopper lid and ash bin door.    I'm thinking of doing that.



I did lava lock on the cook chamber then Rultand high temp sealer and flat rope gasket from island on the fore box doors.


----------



## Smokin Okie

negolien said:


> I did lava lock on the cook chamber then Rultand high temp sealer and flat rope gasket from island on the fore box doors.



How did you like the results ?     

Did you apply the lava lock to the lid or to the cook chamber ?


----------



## Smokin Okie

My brisket cook turned the inside of my hopper white,  is this normal ?   I was using B&B Char Logs and pecan chunks.

Here's the aluminum foil I put over the top of the hopper to protect the lid


----------



## Aledavidov

Smokin Okie said:


> My brisket cook turned the inside of my hopper white,  is this normal ?   I was using B&B Char Logs and pecan chunks.
> 
> Here's the aluminum foil I put over the top of the hopper to protect the lid
> 
> View attachment 483296
> View attachment 483297
> View attachment 483298


Never see nothing like that , cocked few brisket using B&B


----------



## negolien

Smokin Okie said:


> How did you like the results ?
> 
> Did you apply the lava lock to the lid or to the cook chamber ?



lavalock to chamber sealer and flat rope gasket for fire boxes. Liked it but flare ups will jack up the cook chamber one less you put it on the door not the chamber itself. Flare ups WILL happen eventually we all have it happen lol. I liked it a lot any time you can seal up a cooker better yet stay in specs. I might try the magnetic slider thing for back vent on my 560 though i have not done that yet.


----------



## 912smoker

Aledavidov said:


> Never see nothing like that , cocked few brisket using B&B


Me either. Must be a result of the Char logs. I've never used them so can't say for sure


----------



## Smokenjeeper

Anyone purchased the lss griddle shroud yet? I have one coming to try it out as using my griddle has been challenging.  I have had to run the grill temp way up to get it to a good temp.  Hopefully this will fix that.


----------



## Smokin Okie

I saw this vid on the shroud yesterday,   I have a griddle and have thought about smashburgers


----------



## Smokin Okie

Joe's Grates shipped my new grate on Feb 12 ,   it went through Texas ,  slowly.    Got it yesterday and seasoned it today.    Did not really like having to pound those tabs down so it could slide in,   but I'm sure it was worth it.   Those factory grrates were a pain to deal with.     I'm ready to barbecue now


----------



## 912smoker

That looks sweet! And should be  LOT easier to deal with than the 2 piece top grates ! Let us know what you think after using them


----------



## negolien

912smoker said:


> That looks sweet! And should be  LOT easier to deal with than the 2 piece top grates ! Let us know what you think after using them




It is I have the top 2 on my 560 and he tells you before hand you gotta bend the tabs. I just Jamed mine in a few times. Lazy man's way lol.


----------



## Smokin Okie

negolien said:


> It is I have the top 2 on my 560 and he tells you before hand you gotta bend the tabs. I just Jamed mine in a few times. Lazy man's way lol.



Oh yeah, I knew I'd have to hammer down the tabs,  I watched his vid, but still, I did not like doing it.   I had to hammer them a lot more than I was prepared for.


----------



## BBQ Bird

Smokin Okie said:


> Joe's Grates shipped my new grate on Feb 12 ,   it went through Texas ,  slowly.    Got it yesterday and seasoned it today.    Did not really like having to pound those tabs down so it could slide in,   but I'm sure it was worth it.   Those factory grrates were a pain to deal with.     I'm ready to barbecue now
> 
> View attachment 486078


Looks nice.  Finally got my 800 assembled after sitting in the box in the carport for almost 2 weeks.  It looks like in the 1050 and the 800, the supports for the warming shelves are only large enough for one shelf on each level.   So much of the side wall of the cook chamber is part of the lid.  Right now, that's the only disappointmet I've got with the cooker (though I've only done one cook).  I was hoping to be able to put a pizza stone on one of the upper levels to try to get better top browning.    I'd be interested in any mods to get more square inches on one of the upper warming racks, if anyone knows of them.


----------



## Smokin Okie

Masterbuilt has redesigned the charcoal grate.    Pretty pricey, $15 and shipping makes it $25 .     Its double the cost of the original grate,  they want $8 for that one along with , I guess, $10 shipping /tax.

https://www.masterbuilt.com/products/gravity-series-charcoal-grate?_pos=1&_sid=a3737280a&_ss=r

I did not see a problem with the larger chunks falling through,  especially if I had wood chunks in the ash bin.   Just gonna get more smoke.    But during my brisket cook,  was standing behind the cooker,   I heard a chunk drop into the ash bin and a few seconds later saw ash go out the back vent.     I seasoned my new grate yesterday,  2 hours at 350*,  and when done there was a very light coat of ash on the grate.   I did not empty the ash bin before starting.

I'm thinkin smaller chunks means less ash to be kicked up when they drop through,  and then picked up by the fan.

Instead of doing the mod with the skewers,   I ordered the new grate from Masterbuilt.   Maybe its better than the mod,  maybe not.

I'm also thinking that emptying the ash bin during the cook,   would be advisable.     That's hard to do with live coals in the ash bin,  but I've got a Behrens bucket with a very tight lid that will smother lit coals.


----------



## BBQ Bird

Smokin Okie said:


> Masterbuilt has redesigned the charcoal grate.    Pretty pricey, $15 and shipping makes it $25 .     Its double the cost of the original grate,  they want $8 for that one along with , I guess, $10 shipping /tax.
> 
> https://www.masterbuilt.com/products/gravity-series-charcoal-grate?_pos=1&_sid=a3737280a&_ss=r
> 
> I did not see a problem with the larger chunks falling through,  especially if I had chunks in the ash bin.   Just gonna get more smoke.    But during my brisket cook,  was standing behind the cooker,   I heard a chunk drop into the ash bin and a few seconds later saw ash go out the back vent.     I seasoned my new grate yesterday,  2 hours at 350*,  and when done there was a very light coat of ash on the grate.   I did not empty the ash bin before starting.
> 
> I'm thinkin smaller chunks means less ash to be kicked up when they drop through,  and then picked up by the fan.
> 
> Instead of doing the mod with the skewers,   I ordered the new grate from Masterbuilt.   Maybe its better than the mod,  maybe not.
> 
> I'm also thinking that emptying the ash bin during the cook,   would be advisable.     That's hard to do with live coals in the ash bin,  but I've got a Behrens bucket with a very tight lid that will smother lit coals.


My 800 came with the new design charcoal grate.  I was happy to see it, as I had planned on using the stainless skewers to modify the older version if I got it.

My understanding is most people modified the older version to help with fuel consumption.  The complaint was that with the larger gaps, too much charcoal would fall down into the ash bin and would go out (smothered in the ashes), thus needing to use up more in the hopper.  I hadn't seen any complaints about the falling charcoal kicking up ash dust into the cooking chamber.  

One person, however, said that adding the skewers to the old grate made it difficult to get the cook chamber up to 700 degrees.  They thought that it might restrict the airflow some.  My first cook with the new grate was a reverse seared ribeye, and I was able to hit 700 fairly quickly after smoking at 225.  The chamber would drop to about 670 when flipping the steak, but came back up to 700 in about a minute.  It worked fantastic, and I have to say it was the best crust on a steak I've ever had.


----------



## 912smoker

Same here.  I picked up a set of skewers after I ordered mine in anticipation of the mod. My 1050 also came with the new design. Have only ash in the bin and am very pleased with the operation and fuel  consumption of the pit.


----------



## BBQ Bird

912smoker said:


> Same here.  I picked up a set of skewers after I ordered mine in anticipation of the mod. My 1050 also came with the new design. Have only ash in the bin and am very pleased with the operation and fuel  consumption of the pit.


Have you had any issues with wood chunks placed in the ash bin for extra smoke?  I was wondering if the new grate would prevent the chunks from catching fire because no large chunks of charcoal fell through.


----------



## 912smoker

I try to mix the bigger chunks in with the charcoal and smaller pieces scattered around in the ash bin. Seems to help with the smaller coals falling thru the grate.


----------



## worldbfreebase

BBQ Bird said:


> Have you had any issues with wood chunks placed in the ash bin for extra smoke?  I was wondering if the new grate would prevent the chunks from catching fire because no large chunks of charcoal fell through.


----------



## Smokin Okie

I did this mod today.    It was not as easy for me as Tom Horsman makes it look, but I think I got it done good enough.   Not tested it yet.     And I still gotta do the FB door.


----------



## Smokin Okie

Does anyone else subscribe to Trendkiller on YouTube ?

Last May ,  he bought a 560.    And he was very excited about it ,  about the whole concept of backyard gravity feed smokers.    This vid will start with him talking about how GF's will give pellets competition.      He did several cooks with the 560 and then nothing ......... I can't find another one past last June.

What happened ?


----------



## Sudz

Smokin Okie said:


> Does anyone else subscribe to Trendkiller on YouTube ?



I follow Trendkiller and Tommy at Gallery Backyard BBQ.  Both do some excellent videos on the MBGS.  Tommy has been great to answer questions via email.  Great sources of info for us.


----------



## Smokin Okie

Smokin Okie said:


> I did this mod today.    It was not as easy for me as Tom Horsman makes it look, but I think I got it done good enough.   Not tested it yet.     And I still gotta do the FB door.




I tested this mod today,  it leaks worse than the factory gasket.    I'm gonna call this a waste of money and go back to factory.


----------



## steve2000gsr

Hey guys just put together my new masterbuilt and I  see welds like this.  Is this normal quality?


----------



## Inscrutable

Define normal. 
Higher quality would be continuous and ground. 
Tack probably gets it done.


----------



## rexster314

steve2000gsr said:


> Hey guys just put together my new masterbuilt and I  see welds like this.  Is this normal quality?


Completely normal.


----------



## steve2000gsr

Inscrutable said:


> Define normal.
> Higher quality would be continuous and ground.
> Tack probably gets it done.


They are on the firebox supposed to be airtight. I was just wondering if this is normal for the gravity series,  or did I get a new welder on the assembly line..  lol It just looks they’re done by a 10-year-old


----------



## 912smoker

And welcome from SE Ga


----------



## steve2000gsr

912smoker said:


> And welcome from SE Ga


Thanks


----------



## Crambone1812

How does a reverse sear work on this?  Do you just crank up the heat?


----------



## PPG1

Crambone1812 said:


> How does a reverse sear work on this?  Do you just crank up the heat?


Works Great...That was one of my selling features.  Crank it up to 700 deg and sear away.  Of course at High temps be prepare for flareups for sure


----------



## steve2000gsr

Crambone1812 said:


> How does a reverse sear work on this?  Do you just crank up the heat?


Yes we cooked or steaks at 250 remove them when they got to the desired internal temperature, cranked up the heat to 700 and then seared  the steaks One minute on each side. Here are some photos


----------



## steve2000gsr

W


steve2000gsr said:


> Hey guys just put together my new masterbuilt and I  see welds like this.  Is this normal quality?



Well sent pictures off to masterbuilt and they are sending out a replacement


steve2000gsr said:


> Hey guys just put together my new masterbuilt and I  see welds like this.  Is this normal quality?





steve2000gsr said:


> Hey guys just put together my new masterbuilt and I  see welds like this.  Is this normal quality?


Well I sent some pictures off to masterbuilt and they are sending out a replacement hopper assembly We will see how the replacement looks


----------



## Sudz

Smokin Okie said:


> Joe's Grates shipped my new grate on Feb 12 ,   it went through Texas ,  slowly.    Got it yesterday and seasoned it today.    Did not really like having to pound those tabs down so it could slide in,   but I'm sure it was worth it.   Those factory grrates were a pain to deal with.     I'm ready to barbecue now



I've been trying to locate this guy to purchase grates for my 560.  I know he is on facebook but I don't do FB.  Any idea on how to contact him by email?


----------



## Smokin Okie

Sudz said:


> I've been trying to locate this guy to purchase grates for my 560.  I know he is on facebook but I don't do FB.  Any idea on how to contact him by email?



No.   I used my wife's Facebook account and the entire transaction was on Facebook.     But I sent him a message linking your post here.   He says he replies within an hour, so maybe you get connected soon


----------



## joes bbq ribs

Smokin Okie said:


> Joe's Grates shipped my new grate on Feb 12 ,   it went through Texas ,  slowly.    Got it yesterday and seasoned it today.    Did not really like having to pound those tabs down so it could slide in,   but I'm sure it was worth it.   Those factory grrates were a pain to deal with.     I'm ready to barbecue now
> 
> Smokie Okie,
> When we talked and want over ordering the GF-560 grill grate it was explained with the a video that was attached during our conversation what needed to be done in order for the aftermarket grill grate to slide in and out , that the tabs needed to be tapped down and a piece of the material was shipped along with your order so you could tap down on the those tabs.   I apologize for any delay on the shipping but, as we all know with the pandemic/COVID-19 all delivery services have slowed down drastically, once the item is shipped its out of my hands this is why I always add insurance to all my packages just in case something were to happen to a customers order in transit.
> I appreciate your business and your patience during the process.
> Thanks again
> -Joe
> 
> View attachment 486078


----------



## Smokin Okie

Ohhh no, I knew I would have to do that, you made that clear up front.

But I still did not like having to do that.    If I had druthers,  I'd rather not.   But I fully understand why it was necessary.

The shipping was not your problem.   It went through Texas during the deep freeze and snow in Texas ( and here in Oklahoma ) and it was in some small town in west Texas for almost a week,  according to FedEx tracking.      When I made that post,  I just assumed everyone knew there were problems in Texas.    It did not age well.

I guess I should not have posted.


----------



## joes bbq ribs

Smokin Okie said:


> Ohhh no, I knew I would have to do that, you made that clear up front.
> 
> But I still did not like having to do that.    If I had druthers,  I'd rather not.   But I fully understand why it was necessary.
> 
> The shipping was not your problem.   It went through Texas during the deep freeze and snow in Texas ( and here in Oklahoma ) and it was in some small town in west Texas for almost a week,  according to FedEx tracking.      When I made that post,  I just assumed everyone knew there were problems in Texas.    It did not age well.
> 
> I guess I should not have posted.





Smokin Okie said:


> Ohhh no, I knew I would have to do that, you made that clear up front.
> 
> But I still did not like having to do that.    If I had druthers,  I'd rather not.   But I fully understand why it was necessary.
> 
> The shipping was not your problem.   It went through Texas during the deep freeze and snow in Texas ( and here in Oklahoma ) and it was in some small town in west Texas for almost a week,  according to FedEx tracking.      When I made that post,  I just assumed everyone knew there were problems in Texas.    It did not age well.
> 
> I guess I should not have posted.


smokin  okie  
No no I’m not upset at all that you posted your post,   I just wanted to make sure that I did send you the video etc.  
thank you
-Joe


----------



## negolien

Sudz said:


> I've been trying to locate this guy to purchase grates for my 560.  I know he is on facebook but I don't do FB.  Any idea on how to contact him by email?



Did you ever get hooked up with him? If not message me I will help you.


----------



## Sudz

negolien said:


> Did you ever get hooked up with him? If not message me I will help you.


Joe reached out.  I'm covered.  Thanks for the response.


----------



## rbnice1

Has anyone tried including a small wood split into the charcoal?  I throw wood chuncks into it all the time and like the outcome.  Seems like a nice 14-16" long 3" wide split surrounded by charcoal would work awesome.


----------



## Bigheaded

I got mine set up the other day, haven't even cooked anything in it yet, but I can't wait to start using it this weekend. Cool that they switched out the charcoal catcher thingy with the one from the 800. I did the 2 burn-ins and a seasoning. There were only 2 very small chunks of charcoal in the bucket and the rest was dust. This was with the Kingsford blue bag.





rbnice1 said:


> Has anyone tried including a small wood split into the charcoal?  I throw wood chuncks into it all the time and like the outcome.  Seems like a nice 14-16" long 3" wide split surrounded by charcoal would work awesome.



The manual says not to put more than 1.5lbs of wood in the hopper. Your idea sounds good but that would be too heavy. I'm not smart enough to figure out why they say 1.5 max, but there's obviously a reason.


----------



## Smokin Okie

Follow my story, its sort've complicated.

I put new gaskets on lid on my hopper.    And my first cook was gonna be a slab of ribs.    I took an 8 " split of hickory and split again,  till it was maybe 2" X 2 " ,  and I had two them.    I stood one on end in the hopper and filled in around it with B&B charcoal.   Then I put the other split on top of the first split and filled in around that one.

So ya got that picture, there's basically a 16"  split of hickory, that's 2 X 2 running up the middle of the hopper surrounded by B&B charcoal.

Well, I fire up the MB 560, and my hopper lid is leaking like crazy.   Don't ask me about it,  just accept that it was leaking,   I think this is no good, I've got to shut it down.    So I put the blades in , shut it down and it does not put the coals out.

So what do I do,  do I let this entire hopper of charcoal just burn up slowly, or do I start digging out the charcoal to salvage what I can.   I get some tongs and start digging it out.

And what I find inside the hopper, is that the fire had not traveled up the hopper very far in the charcoal, but those two hickory splits were completely burnt.    The fire traveled up the wood far faster than the charcoal.

Moral of this story ......... there's not a moral,  either leave the factory gasket on your hopper or do a better job of replacing it, and don't listen to Tom Horsman.


----------



## BBQ Bird

Smokin Okie said:


> Follow my story, its sort've complicated.
> 
> I put new gaskets on lid on my hopper.    And my first cook was gonna be a slab of ribs.    I took an 8 " split of hickory and split again,  till it was maybe 2" X 2 " ,  and I had two them.    I stood one on end in the hopper and filled in around it with B&B charcoal.   Then I put the other split on top of the first split and filled in around that one.
> 
> So ya got that picture, there's basically a 16"  split of hickory, that's 2 X 2 running up the middle of the hopper surrounded by B&B charcoal.
> 
> Well, I fire up the MB 560, and my hopper lid is leaking like crazy.   Don't ask me about it,  just accept that it was leaking,   I think this is no good, I've got to shut it down.    So I put the blades in , shut it down and it does not put the coals out.
> 
> So what do I do,  do I let this entire hopper of charcoal just burn up slowly, or do I start digging out the charcoal to salvage what I can.   I get some tongs and start digging it out.
> 
> And what I find inside the hopper, is that the fire had not traveled up the hopper very far in the charcoal, but those two hickory splits were completely burnt.    The fire traveled up the wood far faster than the charcoal.
> 
> Moral of this story ......... there's not a moral,  either leave the factory gasket on your hopper or do a better job of replacing it, and don't listen to Tom Horsman.


Do you think that if your hopper lid didn't leak, you'd get a more even burn between the  split and charcoal?


----------



## Smokin Okie

BBQ Bird said:


> Do you think that if your hopper lid didn't leak, you'd get a more even burn between the  split and charcoal?



Wish I could answer that question,  but I don't know.

And I'm not gonna pretend to know.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Any word on Masterbuilt putting thicker Steel in the Chute? I don't have the finger dexterity to be removing screws to mod a NEW smoker.  Thanks guys...JJ


----------



## Smokin Okie

chef jimmyj said:


> Any word on Masterbuilt putting thicker Steel in the Chute? I don't have the finger dexterity to be removing screws to mod a NEW smoker.  Thanks guys...JJ



Are you referring to the metal burning through in the firebox part of the chute or just thicker steel for the full length of the chute for better insulation ?

From everything I can gather,  from here and from Facebook MB GF groups,  the firebox burn out is not a problem.   At least, it does not concern me.   The firebrick in that part of the chute can be replaced at whatever point in the future they fail, if they ever do.   IMO, its just what Masterbuilt said it was from the get-go,  they said the metal burning was there for shipping purposes only.

As for thicker steel for insulation,  IDK what Masterbuilt has planned, but I'm sure that would drive the cost up.    Probably to the point that an Old Country GF would come into play.


----------



## BBQ Bird

chef jimmyj said:


> Any word on Masterbuilt putting thicker Steel in the Chute? I don't have the finger dexterity to be removing screws to mod a NEW smoker.  Thanks guys...JJ


The metal plates at the bottom of the chute in my 800 are starting to degrade, however, the exposed fire brick seems to be holding up fine.  My understanding is that some of the first 560s had fiberglass insulation under the plates rather than just the fire brick and it wasn't hold up after they burned away.  I don't plan on doing the chute mod any time soon.


----------



## Terry Bussenger

I purchased the Masterbuilt 1050 from Cabela's right after Easter, I had a savings coupon and built up points so had about $200.00 off of list, went and picked it up from the store.  Some observations so far:

1.  Takes a bit to assemble but if you can follow directions and think things thru there will be no issues. The only guess work I had was the top racks, I still think they will fold down when not in use so I have to look at that.
2.  Order or get a cover right away, my cover just showed up today so the grill has been in the garage
3.  Get a box or 2 of the firestarters, none come with the unit, if they do, I missed them and threw them out.  I tried paper but didn't get it lit, firestarters are the way to go.


I seasoned the grill per the instructions and was very happy on how everything worked.  Yesterday I smoked chicken wings, grilled 2 flank steaks and 2 ribeyes and 2 Filets.
I had to go from 300 degrees to 500 degrees up to 600 to sear steaks, I was impressed on how quickly the unit adjusted the temperatures.

All turned out perfect, so far very happy and very happy as to how well it holds temperature, not exact but I am seeing a 2-5 degree variance, not bad IMO.

I have a 22" WSM, so the Masterbuilt is a lot different.  Next up....smoking a pork shoulder or ribs.


----------



## 912smoker

Congrats on your new toy and at a great price!
I usually just remove the top rack when not in use
and fold the smaller middle rack up when not in use. They don't usually come with the Firestarters unless it was some kind of special promotion. But there sure make a difference. 
Sounds like you're off to a great start so keep on smokin'!


----------



## Terry Bussenger

Thanks for the input!!!!


----------



## Bigheaded

My 560's unbelievable, I really wanted the 800, but a month ago when I ordered the 560 the 800 was out of stock. I just checked, and it's still out of stock.  I put my email to be auto notified when it's back in stock. And haven't gotten anything so it didn't come back in stock and sold quick.  I'm 4 cooks in on mine and loving it. It's rediculous how easy it is, I made Spareribs for the 1st time ever on a smoker and they came out like I'd made them 30 times and knew what I was doing.

And using an Inkbird ambient probe, the temp for my 5 hour cook was just about spot on with what the MB probe said.  I don't see how I could have possibly spent $499 better on a smoker or grill.  I still want an 800 and will probably get one if they're ever back in stock lol.  I am curious about the vent mod, a few people said it'll make the charcoal last 50% longer.  And I don't get all the "worst built, lowest quality smoker evaaar!!!" comments I see around Google. It's pretty damn heavy, and for the price I don't think it feels cheap at all. I'm pretty sure the Yoder YS640 will feel like a tank next to this, but it's also 3x the price.  I dunno what people expect for $499 lol.

I also don't get all the owners saying don't waste money on firestarters, just use a folded-up paper towel dipped in cooking oil. You can get 48 for like $9, I only need 1 and I have a usable fire going in like 90 seconds.


----------



## Three B's

randyrayd said:


> I finally got around to using the MGF 560.  I did something simple before a long cook to start getting used to it.   As stated earlier, I keep forgetting the pull the baffles, but at least it's taking me less time to remember.  It's probably not necessary for all the steps, for such a simple cook,  but what the heck.
> 
> Rib eyes seasoned for about 30 minutes
> View attachment 436369
> 
> 
> In the cooker with an A-MAZE-N tube for about an hour (it was a cool day).
> View attachment 436365
> 
> I found some really nice Collard greens. Fresh veggies are apparently not a CORVID-19 insanity panic-buying item.
> View attachment 436366
> 
> Washed, chopped and seasoned with Apple-cider vinegar, brown sugar and SPOG.
> View attachment 436367
> 
> Cooked medium rare and add a baked tater smothered in butter and cheese.
> View attachment 436368
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I
> My wife said these were the best steaks I've ever cooked.




When you say an hour for the steak, was it just the Tube and some pellets or did you have the MB on really low?


----------



## SGMan

I am running my very first smoke on my 560 sans break in.  

I was introduced to this smoker via a well placed FB ad (Im guessing they saw me looking at new grills)  and I *knew* I had to pull the trigger on this.   Even the wife was excited and encouraged me to go and get one of these bad boys.  

The mere fact that I am using charcoal and wood chunks as opposed to my MES and AMNPS makes me giddy like a kid.   

Ill try to remember to post pics of my first cook once I pull it off tonight :D


----------



## Bigheaded

SGMan said:


> I am running my very first smoke on my 560 sans break in.
> 
> I was introduced to this smoker via a well placed FB ad (Im guessing they saw me looking at new grills)  and I *knew* I had to pull the trigger on this.   Even the wife was excited and encouraged me to go and get one of these bad boys.
> 
> The mere fact that I am using charcoal and wood chunks as opposed to my MES and AMNPS makes me giddy like a kid.
> 
> Ill try to remember to post pics of my first cook once I pull it off tonight :D



A few weeks in, I'm looking for anything to smoke on mine. Obviously ribs and brisket and chicken, but I want to make smoked butter, figure out how to smoke salt, some sort of smoked dessert may be delicious. Can you smoke a fried egg? I dunno but I want to see if you can. Last few times I've gone to the store everything I saw I was thinking to myself if it could be smoked lol.  And I'm thinking about making the same things with each different wood to see the difference. Needless to say, unless it breaks down on me I'll be using it a ton from now on.


----------



## 912smoker

SGMan said:


> I am running my very first smoke on my 560 sans break in.
> 
> I was introduced to this smoker via a well placed FB ad (Im guessing they saw me looking at new grills)  and I *knew* I had to pull the trigger on this.   Even the wife was excited and encouraged me to go and get one of these bad boys.
> 
> The mere fact that I am using charcoal and wood chunks as opposed to my MES and AMNPS makes me giddy like a kid.
> So what's for dinner ?
> Ill try to remember to post pics of my first cook once I pull it off tonight :D


----------



## 912smoker

So what's for dinner ?


----------



## SGMan

912smoker said:


> So what's for dinner ?



Tonight was a couple of "Pork Roast for Carnitas" things that the wife had picked up.   
Honestly if it were me, I would have gone with something less ambiguous  LOL.

A little 'spicy' due to the prepackaged seasoning, but all in all pretty darned good!  
My wife commented on the fact that the smoke was nice and subtle and definitely not overpowering. (I would have to agree) 

I pulled one of the roasts at 146 and let it rest and I pulled the other one around 170 just to see how they would compare. 

Im already itching to get another cook going on this as it comes to temp FAST and I love the smoke profile from burning chunks in charcoal vs pellet trays/tubes (no offense)  I still plan to keep my pellet smoking devices for things like cold smokes, but all hot smokes from now on are going on this bad boy!


----------



## Three B's

Roman Buffalo said:


> little late on the post but I smoked a 15lb turkey on the 1050 for turkey day and it was pretty much amazing in every way. Maple/bourbon brine, some AP seasoning and heath riles peach rub. Took about 5.5  hours @ 300 on the middle rack took longer because it was stuffed. Only thing I probably wont do next time is stuff it because it draws out a ton of salt that the brine put into the meat and makes the stuffing borderline too salty (maybe it was a good thing and saved the bird from being too salty?) We had  tin of stuffing  cooked on the side so no harm no fowl .
> 
> After reading about it a few times now I found my new favorite way of adding smoke is to take a whole split of cherry and stand it vertical then pack the charcoal around it lasted about 4 hours and the smokiness was just right my wife doesn't like heavy smoke and she approved of it. It turned out a little darker than shown but I was so eager to carve into it I forgot to snap a final picture. Talk about moist and full of flavors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 473157




Was the cherry in the stack or in the ash bin?


----------



## OnTheHillHogFan

I'm picking up a 560 today from Home Depot. Pretty excited to get it up and running.

I read about klotesmods on a few pages and was wondering what yall thought about them? I'm thinking about getting the everything package with the fan protector but I wanted to hear from a few people before I spent $300.


----------



## SGMan

OnTheHillHogFan said:


> I'm picking up a 560 today from Home Depot. Pretty excited to get it up and running.
> 
> I read about klotesmods on a few pages and was wondering what yall thought about them? I'm thinking about getting the everything package with the fan protector but I wanted to hear from a few people before I spent $300.



Keep in mind, there are 2 different types of mods.

Klotes and another set by a guy named Luke. (LSS Mods)
Both accomplish the same things, but go about it a little differently.


I would suggest comparing the two of them and deciding which one you want to undertake.





						KlotesMods
					

KlotesMods



					klotesmods.com
				








						EXTENDING THE LIFE AND IMPROVING THE PERFORMANCE OF YOUR GRAVITY SERIES SMOKER
					






					lss-mods.square.site


----------



## SGMan

Oh, and I did a thing today.  

I took one of my MES30 grates and measured it so that I could cut off the excess. 

Behold - my ash catcher wood chunk holder.  Now my chunks can be elevated from the rest of the ash and help them last a bit longer during a smoke :)


----------



## Bigheaded

I did watch some YT videos and read stuff on Google, but I have a couple of questions about a few of the mods from LSS and Klotes.

I have the newer 560 that has the charcoal grate from the 800. on Klotes page he words it kind of odd when referencing the upgraded 560 grate. Would I see any improvement? He claims 4 hours for a full run of charcoal if you have the original grate. He makes it sound like his is still an upgrade over the 800 style one. But makes no reference to added run time.

And the vent mod from either, both claim up to 50%+ more fuel time, is there any downside to running it with the vent almost closed? Like too much smoke flavor or something? If I'm to believe what the guy who makes the Klotes mods claims, on a 560 you'd get 8 hours more out of a full hopper of charcoal with the vent and grate mods. That's massively better.  I haven't done an exact timing on mine yet, but I went thru a bag and it was probably 8-10 hours. 16-18 hours would be crazy.  What I find on Google doesn't get much into how much more time people are getting, just they like the mods and they do extend how long the charcoal lasts.


----------



## Smokin Okie

Porterhouse,  about 30 oz worth of steak,  reverse seared on the 560


----------



## BBQ Bird

Smokin Okie said:


> Porterhouse,  about 30 oz worth of steak,  reverse seared on the 560
> 
> View attachment 492972


Looks delicious.  Well done sir.


----------



## 912smoker

That's a lot of steak and a nice cook !


----------



## 912smoker

Masterbuilt Gravity Series® 560 Digital Charcoal Grill + Smoker
					

With the Masterbuilt Gravity Series® 560 Digital Charcoal Grill + Smoker you can smoke, grill, sear, bake, roast and more. Set the temperature and the DigitalFan™ maintains the desired cooking temperature. GravityFed™ hopper holds charcoal and gravity feeds fuel to the fire. Grill can reach...




					www.masterbuilt.com
				




Looks like they're having a flash sale for 24 hours only. Pretty good deal


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea

I recently sold my Rec Tec (err...Teq) RT-700 Bull. Great unit, but for some reason, cooking with pellets just left me underwhelmed.
Either way, I picked up the 1050 yesterday and early impressions are good. Putting it together wasn't without a few frustrations, but overall a not too bad experience. I notice it burns through charcoal like mad, but coming from a pellet grill, that was expected.
My question is - I have about 3 bags of lumberjacks pellets leftover from the Bull. I'm wondering if anyone has thrown pellets in the ash tray to give smoke flavor. That seems like an ideal spot for them as it seems like maybe they will smolder and give smoke for a while. Or will they just burn up right away and I'm essentially wasting them? Thoughts?


----------



## 912smoker

Congrats on your new purchase and welcome to the club! Love my 1050 and I've had better fuel consumption with lump and char logs. Never added the pellets but sounds like a good experiment.
I gave most of mine away and use chunks in the hopper and ash bin.


----------



## rbnice1

I use some left over pellets mixed in when im low on chunks.


----------



## jmancuso

Hey, everyone first time here and have been reading through this thread. I picked up a gravity series 800 last week and have been having some issues.  I’m having really long heat up times. After getting charcoal lit following instructions and closing up it’s taking over 45 minutes to reach about 400f. Also after reaching temp it has a hard time maintaining it. If I open the lid and close it sometimes will never get back up to temp. Also when using the griddle , the surface temperature of the griddle has been 50-75 degrees lower than the set point. For instance I currently have had the grill at 400f for over an hour and the griddle temperature is 330f. Using an infrared thermometer the temp near the temperature sensor is reading almost 100f lower than the grills display.
I’m also wondering if my fuel consumption is normal. I’ve gone through a 20lb bag of b&b lump and I’ve only done the pre seasoning and 3 1 hour cooks at 350-400f. I’ve only been adding enough charcoal for each cook. About 1/4 full in the hopper.
Thanks in advance 
James


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea

jmancuso said:


> Hey, everyone first time here and have been reading through this thread. I picked up a gravity series 800 last week and have been having some issues.  I’m having really long heat up times. After getting charcoal lit following instructions and closing up it’s taking over 45 minutes to reach about 400f. Also after reaching temp it has a hard time maintaining it. If I open the lid and close it sometimes will never get back up to temp. Also when using the griddle , the surface temperature of the griddle has been 50-75 degrees lower than the set point. For instance I currently have had the grill at 400f for over an hour and the griddle temperature is 330f. Using an infrared thermometer the temp near the temperature sensor is reading almost 100f lower than the grills display.
> I’m also wondering if my fuel consumption is normal. I’ve gone through a 20lb bag of b&b lump and I’ve only done the pre seasoning and 3 1 hour cooks at 350-400f. I’ve only been adding enough charcoal for each cook. About 1/4 full in the hopper.
> Thanks in advance
> James



From what I understand, you should expect to burn through 1lbs of charcoal per hour at 250degree and 4lbs of charcoal per hour at 400 degrees. So your consumption is expected. I've noticed that as well. Get ready to burn money ;-)


----------



## Roman Buffalo

jmancuso said:


> Hey, everyone first time here and have been reading through this thread. I picked up a gravity series 800 last week and have been having some issues.  I’m having really long heat up times. After getting charcoal lit following instructions and closing up it’s taking over 45 minutes to reach about 400f. Also after reaching temp it has a hard time maintaining it. If I open the lid and close it sometimes will never get back up to temp. Also when using the griddle , the surface temperature of the griddle has been 50-75 degrees lower than the set point. For instance I currently have had the grill at 400f for over an hour and the griddle temperature is 330f. Using an infrared thermometer the temp near the temperature sensor is reading almost 100f lower than the grills display.
> I’m also wondering if my fuel consumption is normal. I’ve gone through a 20lb bag of b&b lump and I’ve only done the pre seasoning and 3 1 hour cooks at 350-400f. I’ve only been adding enough charcoal for each cook. About 1/4 full in the hopper.
> Thanks in advance
> James



that doesn’t sound normal. Typically only takes around 10 minutes or less to get up to smoking temp 220-250ish. Don’t use the paper like the manual says to use. Buy your self some fire starters make sure you pull both plates out. If you have some leftover coals in there ive noticed it takes a little longer to start up than fresh stuff.

As far as how much charcoal it uses, she likes to eat especially when cranked up


----------



## 912smoker

Yep ×2. Get some of the MB fire starters from WallyWorld. They make a difference in start up time.  I always shake the ash grate (without removing) to let let the remaining ash fall into bin before lighting with 2 squares of the fire starters  
Catches up and cooking in no time!


----------



## 912smoker

jmancuso said:


> Hey, everyone first time here and have been reading through this thread. I picked up a gravity series 800 last week and have been having some issues.  I’m having really long heat up times. After getting charcoal lit following instructions and closing up it’s taking over 45 minutes to reach about 400f. Also after reaching temp it has a hard time maintaining it. If I open the lid and close it sometimes will never get back up to temp. Also when using the griddle , the surface temperature of the griddle has been 50-75 degrees lower than the set point. For instance I currently have had the grill at 400f for over an hour and the griddle temperature is 330f. Using an infrared thermometer the temp near the temperature sensor is reading almost 100f lower than the grills display.
> I’m also wondering if my fuel consumption is normal. I’ve gone through a 20lb bag of b&b lump and I’ve only done the pre seasoning and 3 1 hour cooks at 350-400f. I’ve only been adding enough charcoal for each cook. About 1/4 full in the hopper.
> Thanks in advance
> James


And welcome from SE Ga. 
Is the fan coming back on after opening the lid ?
Could be a switch issue.


----------



## jmancuso

I have been using the Weber wax starters wrapped in a oil sprayed paper towel. It lights and I have flames within a few minutes. The problem starts once I set the temperature and close up the hopper and ash bin lids. 
Is it normal to feel some air blowing around the sides of the fan. It seems the fan isn’t aimed directly at the firebox and there is some air coming  out of the sides of the fan


----------



## rbnice1

Seems very odd he is having issues aafter its warmed up as well.  I wouldnt go by the griddle pan tho.  I go by internal air temp.


----------



## Bigheaded

BiscuitoftheSea said:


> From what I understand, you should expect to burn through 1lbs of charcoal per hour at 250degree and 4lbs of charcoal per hour at 400 degrees. So your consumption is expected. I've noticed that as well. Get ready to burn money ;-)



It’s way more than a lb an hour on my 560. I got maybe 10 hours out of 16 lbs. Lump seems to burn slower for me, but it costs a lot more.


----------



## rbnice1

Last long smoke I did it was about 2 pounds a hour at 275F for 10 hours.   That said I can take my temps from 250 - 500 in about 3 or 4 minutes.


----------



## mcokevin

jmancuso said:


> After getting charcoal lit following instructions and closing up it’s taking over 45 minutes to reach about 400f. Also after reaching temp it has a hard time maintaining it. If I open the lid and close it sometimes will never get back up to temp.


To me this sounds like you don't have enough combustion at the start and the controller is trying to play catch-up.  First thing I would try is the starters some others have already mentioned.  I picked up 144 starters for like $16 on Amazon.  I tried a few times using one, but it still took a long long time to come to temp, especially if you have old charcoal in there.  After switching to two starters it comes up to temp quickly and never looks back.


----------



## Smokin Okie

On the FB Masterbuilt GF group,  I read about this mod for the ash bin.    They take a backpacking grill,  and put it in the ash bin and then put wood chunks on top of the grill.   This gets the wood up out of the ash and also puts it where it gets more air from the fan.


I had a firebrick that was broken in half and some expanded metal laying around,  so I used the brick to support the exanded metal instead of buying a backpack grill.    It worked very well.  I've used it twice now and I think the chunks burn better and cleaner.    They get more air up out of the bottom of the ash bin.

And also,  I've been standing behind my 560 when a large chunk of coal dropped out of the firebox into the ash bin.   I happen to be looking into the exhaust vent and it only took a few seconds for a big cloud of ash to come out of the exhaust. The coal dropping stirred up the ash which immediately picked up by the fan.

I put the new charcoal grate from MB in my 560 and that helps control the size of the coals that fall into the ash.   But I also think this mod I've described helps that also.    I lay a couple of " flattish " chunks on that grate and they catch most of the coals falling through.


----------



## deejus

jmancuso said:


> I have been using the Weber wax starters wrapped in a oil sprayed paper towel. It lights and I have flames within a few minutes. The problem starts once I set the temperature and close up the hopper and ash bin lids.
> Is it normal to feel some air blowing around the sides of the fan. It seems the fan isn’t aimed directly at the firebox and there is some air coming  out of the sides of the fan


I just use a Folded paper towel with some avacado oil in it, But i also use a Propane torch to get the papertowel started(it also get the charcoal warmed up and ready to take the flame of the paper towel) and it only takes 5 minutes to get to 250. are you sure something isn't partially blocking the airway from the fan to the firebox?


----------



## Roman Buffalo

J
 jmancuso
  Another thing to try to help get even more air at start up ( again use some sort of fire starter so you have a good steady flame to start with) is pop the top of the charcoal hopper open for a few minutes and hold down the switch to keep the fans running. when its rolling smoke pretty good ( for me idk 2-3 minutes) close it and let the grill come up to temp. Are the fans running the whole time when its under temperature? I feel like ive gone through this same learning curve as you so dont get too discouraged.


----------



## BBQ Bird

jmancuso said:


> I have been using the Weber wax starters wrapped in a oil sprayed paper towel. It lights and I have flames within a few minutes. The problem starts once I set the temperature and close up the hopper and ash bin lids.
> Is it normal to feel some air blowing around the sides of the fan. It seems the fan isn’t aimed directly at the firebox and there is some air coming  out of the sides of the fan


To me, it sounds like airflow the issue.  If you're able to get the cook chamber up to 400 (even if it takes a long time), then your charcoal is getting lit.  Once it's lit, the fan should be able to push enough air through to stoke the charcoal fire and push heat into the cook chamber, so that the temperature should rise quickly.  

If the charcoal is getting lit, but the cook chamber isn't heating, then something is inhibiting the airflow.  The first question is to confirm that you've completely removed both slides from the hopper and the firebox.  More than once, I've got the charcoal lit, closed the doors and set the temp, but when I've come back a few minutes later, the temp has barely risen because I'd forgotten to remove the slides.    

If the slides are removed, then confirm that the fan is running.  When the cook chamber probe is measuring much lower than the set temp, the fan kicks on and is quite audible.  On my grill, when it gets to about 10 degrees of the set temp, it slows way down and you have to strain to hear it.  But that very low speed is what keeps the fire stoked to maintain the correct temp.

You say that you can feel air coming out the side of the fan, which leads me to believe that it's blocked somehow, and air is being pushed out the side.  Again, first culprit would be the slide not being removed.  After that, a misaligned fan could be the problem.  Can you post a pic showing your fan set up?  You should be able to look in through the ash hopper door and see the face of the fan.


----------



## jmancuso

The lighting trouble could be user error  but it does seem to be lit after 2-3 minutes. The slides are pulled completely out. I could hear the coals crackling and then when I close everything up and start the fan it seems to start warming and after 10 minutes the temperature starts dropping again. I did notice one problem that I’m going to fix and try firing it up again. The corner of the ash bin door seems to have been bent during shipping and as it heats and expands it loses contact with the switch and kills the fan. I think this is part of the problem but the one thing that is confusing me is the temp probe reading. Yesterday morning I got it lit and was using the griddle. The temperature reading was  showing 400f for about 30-45 minutes. When checking the griddle temp with a laser thermometer it was 270-330 depending on the area. Also as I had the lid open for about 15 minutes the fan was running slowly because the grill was at the set point of 400 but the air near the probe wasn’t even hot. The whole area of the grill where the probe was sitting was 250-300 with the laser thermometer.  I’ve attached pictures from inside the ash bin and the outside of the fan.
thanks


----------



## BBQ Bird

jmancuso said:


> The lighting trouble could be user error  but it does seem to be lit after 2-3 minutes. The slides are pulled completely out. I could hear the coals crackling and then when I close everything up and start the fan it seems to start warming and after 10 minutes the temperature starts dropping again. I did notice one problem that I’m going to fix and try firing it up again. The corner of the ash bin door seems to have been bent during shipping and as it heats and expands it loses contact with the switch and kills the fan. I think this is part of the problem but the one thing that is confusing me is the temp probe reading. Yesterday morning I got it lit and was using the griddle. The temperature reading was  showing 400f for about 30-45 minutes. When checking the griddle temp with a laser thermometer it was 270-330 depending on the area. Also as I had the lid open for about 15 minutes the fan was running slowly because the grill was at the set point of 400 but the air near the probe wasn’t even hot. The whole area of the grill where the probe was sitting was 250-300 with the laser thermometer.  I’ve attached pictures from inside the ash bin and the outside of the fan.
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 495083
> View attachment 495084


Your pics look good and I don't see anything wrong with your fan.  I should note that i was mistaken when I said that you should be able to see the face of the fan from the ash chamber.  I had forgotten that there is a rubber flap that hangs down between the fan and the chamber.  Your pic looks like what I see when I look in my 800.

I think you're probably right that the bent door on the ash chamber expanding and losing contact with the switch is the main cause for the slow heating of the cook chamber.   You might try contacting Masterbuilt to get a replacement door.  Early 560 models were notorious for failing switches, and some crafty people were able to rewire to bypass the switches, but I'm not sure how to do it.

As for the griddle temp being significantly lower than the air temp measured by the probe, that is what i'd expect.  I imagine you'd have to heat it for a long time (an hour plus) for it equalize with the air temp coming through.  The air can come up through the drain hole on the left and will allow for the probe to measure a much hotter temp than the griddle itself, or even the air temp on the right side of the cook chamber.  

I've found that the right side of the griddle gets a lot hotter than the left due to it's proximity to the fire box, and that's where I do my searing and smash burgers.

Sorry, you're having issues with your 800.  I hope you can get it worked out.


----------



## jmancuso

BBQ Bird said:


> Your pics look good and I don't see anything wrong with your fan.  I should note that i was mistaken when I said that you should be able to see the face of the fan from the ash chamber.  I had forgotten that there is a rubber flap that hangs down between the fan and the chamber.  Your pic looks like what I see when I look in my 800.
> 
> I think you're probably right that the bent door on the ash chamber expanding and losing contact with the switch is the main cause for the slow heating of the cook chamber.   You might try contacting Masterbuilt to get a replacement door.  Early 560 models were notorious for failing switches, and some crafty people were able to rewire to bypass the switches, but I'm not sure how to do it.
> 
> As for the griddle temp being significantly lower than the air temp measured by the probe, that is what i'd expect.  I imagine you'd have to heat it for a long time (an hour plus) for it equalize with the air temp coming through.  The air can come up through the drain hole on the left and will allow for the probe to measure a much hotter temp than the griddle itself, or even the air temp on the right side of the cook chamber.
> 
> I've found that the right side of the griddle gets a lot hotter than the left due to it's proximity to the fire box, and that's where I do my searing and smash burgers.
> 
> Sorry, you're having issues with your 800.  I hope you can get it worked out.


Thanks for your help. I think the griddle temperature should equalize a little faster than that. I had a heavier cast iron griddle on my cheap propane grill and it would be  at the same temperature as the  rest of the grill in about 15 minutes. If anything the Masterbuilt griddle should be hotter than the air temperature because it’s being heated directly underneath it and the temperature probe is above the griddle. I do have two other questions. 
With the griddle being a little smaller than the opening it sits on, does yours sit in the center or off to one of the sides? If I try to leave it centered it teeters back and forth because the back support isn’t flat and if I have it off to one side it is slightly sloped. 
Also do you fill your hopper with just enough fuel for each cook? If so do you have rough amounts for what you would use to say sear two steaks at 700f vs  cooking a chicken at 400f for an hour?

thanks again


----------



## Joma

So I made the mistake of happening upon this grill at Home Depot yesterday and I've since been obsessing over it.  It looks and sounds amazing!  My current setup is a pellet grill with a Smoke Daddy Magnum attachment to give legit smoke to my cooks...  Anyone know if this would match or better that setup in smoke flavor?  This sounds much more appealing as the Smoke Daddy sort of takes a lot of babysitting during cooks...and I've already put a couple small burns in my new composite deck from wandering embers getting loose from the SD, though I did recently purchase a nice thick rubber mat to hopefully avoid any further issues in that dept.  I also have a metal bucket on top of a tiled stand to catch ash and embers, but it's not 100% foolproof as my deck now shows...

I'm also a little concerned about the quality of this guy as it sounds like a stainless steel upgrade for the chute might be required after a few months...  But I'm especially nervous about paying north of $500 only to discover I prefer the results of my current setup.  Would be a rather expensive mistake.


----------



## Terry Bussenger

My nephew is a Traeger Pellet guy, we were grilling steaks on my Weber Propane grill and he was saying how he can't achieve the high temps to sear with the pellet grills, that got me thinking and that is when I looked at the Masterbuilt Gravity Fed.  I have had it since just after Easter, so far no issues, goes from to 700 degrees in like 2 minutes, holds temperature within 2-4 degrees.  It uses charcoal, it seems to save the coals when I shut it down, but I am not keeping track of how much I use, because right now it seems good.  What I do like is the flavor and taste of what I cook, I love that I can set the temperature and know it will maintain it.  No Mods as of yet, don't see a need so far.


----------



## negolien

Joma said:


> too long but



The grill is fine.. most of us have had them for several years. Most of us WITHOUT problems have done almost no modding to them just saying btw. Only thing I did 2+ years ago was add lavalock and a different brand of flat rope and high temp rope sealer to the doors. Lavalock to the lid flat ropes to the two doors. Oh and i did the door by pass to avoid any issues. I have NEVER had an issue with the app or shut offs also. I have done many ribs and steaks and burgers and asparagus and meat loafs. I have also done a few longer cooks like wagyu briskets and wagyu plate ribs.






	

		
			
		

		
	
Yes the 560 was the first gen the new ones are better. For $198 at times is someone still gonna bitch? Probably.


----------



## Joma

negolien said:


> For $198 at times is someone still gonna bitch? Probably.


Sorry, not following...what do you mean by that?

My interpretation is you're suggesting people are unjustly complaining about this grill for $200.  If I could find it for $200 I'd be putting it together right now rather than asking questions.  Unfortunately it looks like the current best price is $500...plus tax and the cost of a cover...so more like $600 all said and done.  For that price I'm trying to gather a little more info before jumping in.  If it does what I hope, it would be worth it...but if I end up preferring my current setup, that would be a pretty regrettable impulse purchase.


----------



## 912smoker

And you can add wood chunks to the hopper and Ash Bend to get the desired level of smoke for your tastes. You will not be disappointed!


----------



## marsexpress

Has anyone had their hopper door lid screws come loose? I added permatex screw repair and it's still loose with the lid coming off. Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## Smokin Okie

Joma said:


> Sorry, not following...what do you mean by that?
> 
> My interpretation is you're suggesting people are unjustly complaining about this grill for $200.  If I could find it for $200 I'd be putting it together right now rather than asking questions.  Unfortunately it looks like the current best price is $500...plus tax and the cost of a cover...so more like $600 all said and done.  For that price I'm trying to gather a little more info before jumping in.  If it does what I hope, it would be worth it...but if I end up preferring my current setup, that would be a pretty regrettable impulse purchase.



I paid $250 for mine in early January,  found that price at WalMart through Brickseek.    I guess I'm guilty of bitching about some aspects of it here even at $250, because I want to give an honest opinion of the cooker to people who are considering purchasing.

But before the CharGriller 980 was released,  after owning the MB 560 for a few months,  I'd pay $500 for the MB.    For charcoal and chunk smoking, it generates quality smoke.      And that's numero uno for me.   The rest is secondary.   I was totally surprised how clean the smoke was and am still amazed every time I cook with it.

I've not looked at the CharGriller in person,  but from what I've seen,  its got some real advantages over the MB.


----------



## 912smoker

No and I've got mine in use now but I'll take a look inside when the salmon is done.


----------



## RCAlan

Joma said:


> So I made the mistake of happening upon this grill at Home Depot yesterday and I've since been obsessing over it.  It looks and sounds amazing!  My current setup is a pellet grill with a Smoke Daddy Magnum attachment to give legit smoke to my cooks...  Anyone know if this would match or better that setup in smoke flavor?  This sounds much more appealing as the Smoke Daddy sort of takes a lot of babysitting during cooks...and I've already put a couple small burns in my new composite deck from wandering embers getting loose from the SD, though I did recently purchase a nice thick rubber mat to hopefully avoid any further issues in that dept.  I also have a metal bucket on top of a tiled stand to catch ash and embers, but it's not 100% foolproof as my deck now shows...
> 
> I'm also a little concerned about the quality of this guy as it sounds like a stainless steel upgrade for the chute might be required after a few months...  But I'm especially nervous about paying north of $500 only to discover I prefer the results of my current setup.  Would be a rather expensive mistake.



Joma, I completely understand the position you’re in.  I’ve seen both the MB 560 and the new CharGriller 980 GF grills in stores and wish they were available when I first purchased my Pit Boss Austin XL Pellet Grill almost 4 years ago.   If they were available, I would’ve bought the MB 560 or the CharGriller 980 in a heartbeat…. and many people already know how I am with modifying pellet grills…. lol. With that being said, I can’t bring myself to spend another $600.00 plus dollars only to realize that my current setup is just as good as a Gravity Feed grills are.  There approach to smoking makes a lot of since and the lack of Smoke flavor is the main gripe from many pellet grill owners.  I can completely understand why someone with a stand alone pellet grill, would sell theirs and go the GF grill route.  I guess I’ve invested so much $$ in my mods to my pellet grill and the results have been very good, that if I dropped another $600.00 plus dollars on a GF grill, only to find out that there was no huge improvement in the Smoke Flavor Profile….  I’d be very $&@#%.  Currently, I’m running my Pellet Pro Austin XL with a Smoke Generator and Smoke Basket at the same time.  The Smoke Basket is loaded with pre burned  lump charcoal and a few wood chunks pre burned so that the wood chunks are now coals as well.  I also do the same with the SmokeDaddy Magnum P.I.G. Smoke Gen. so that both the smoke basket and the smoke Gen. are both producing tbs charcoal smoke to go along with the wood pellet smoke being produced from the pellet grills burn pot.  Some extra work at the start of a cook, but not a lot of babysitting with the Smoke Gen. as it’s about 90% full with lump charcoal and 10% wood chips mixed in only.  The end results have been worth it.  Please know, I’m not trying to highjack this thread, just sharing information …. and if anyone is considering a stand alone pellet grill, should definitely look at and consider a Masterbuilt GF grill as well…. Especially if Smoke flavor is important to you.  I just happen to convert my Pellet grill into Hardwood, Charcoal burning pellet grill just before Masterbuilt and CharGriller released their GF grills.  After reading and knowing what I know now, I would’ve went the GF route first, instead of chasing smoke from my pellet grill, until I finally figured it out.  .02..

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods…. In SoCal and Always…. Semper Fi


----------



## forktender

marsexpress said:


> Has anyone had their hopper door lid screws come loose? I added permatex screw repair and it's still loose with the lid coming off. Does anyone know how to fix this?



M
 marsexpress

This stuff will take care of it. 





It's black powder it looks like graphite that you mix into a pancake batter thickness with water then apply to the threads and tighten down and let it cure overnight. The stuff dries hard as a rock and the screw will not come loose unless you smack it with a hammer to shatter the thread compound.

If Home Depot or Lowes doesn't have it your local plumbing supply house will.
We use it on high pressure steam lines the stuff is like magic. (it will work for sure).
A can cost about $12 and will last you a lifetime if you keep the lid on tight.

Dan


----------



## marsexpress

forktender said:


> M
> marsexpress
> 
> This stuff will take care of it.
> View attachment 495399
> 
> It's black powder it looks like graphite that you mix into a pancake batter thickness with water then apply to the threads and tighten down and let it cure overnight. The stuff dries hard as a rock and the screw will not come loose unless you smack it with a hammer to shatter the thread compound.
> 
> If Home Depot or Lowes doesn't have it your local plumbing supply house will.
> We use it on high pressure steam lines the stuff is like magic. (it will work for sure).
> A can cost about $12 and will last you a lifetime if you keep the lid on tight.
> 
> Dan



Awesome, I'll definitely try that out, thanks!


----------



## Joma

RCAlan said:


> Joma, I completely understand the position you’re in.  I’ve seen both the MB 560 and the new CharGriller 980 GF grills in stores and wish they were available when I first purchased my Pit Boss Austin XL Pellet Grill almost 4 years ago.   If they were available, I would’ve bought the MB 560 or the CharGriller 980 in a heartbeat…. and many people already know how I am with modifying pellet grills…. lol. With that being said, I can’t bring myself to spend another $600.00 plus dollars only to realize that my current setup is just as good as a Gravity Feed grills are.  There approach to smoking makes a lot of since and the lack of Smoke flavor is the main gripe from many pellet grill owners.  I can completely understand why someone with a stand alone pellet grill, would sell theirs and go the GF grill route.  I guess I’ve invested so much $$ in my mods to my pellet grill and the results have been very good, that if I dropped another $600.00 plus dollars on a GF grill, only to find out that there was no huge improvement in the Smoke Flavor Profile….  I’d be very $&@#%.  Currently, I’m running my Pellet Pro Austin XL with a Smoke Generator and Smoke Basket at the same time.  The Smoke Basket is loaded with pre burned  lump charcoal and a few wood chunks pre burned so that the wood chunks are now coals as well.  I also do the same with the SmokeDaddy Magnum P.I.G. Smoke Gen. so that both the smoke basket and the smoke Gen. are both producing tbs charcoal smoke to go along with the wood pellet smoke being produced from the pellet grills burn pot.  Some extra work at the start of a cook, but not a lot of babysitting with the Smoke Gen. as it’s about 90% full with lump charcoal and 10% wood chips mixed in only.  The end results have been worth it.  Please know, I’m not trying to highjack this thread, just sharing information …. and if anyone is considering a stand alone pellet grill, should definitely look at and consider a Masterbuilt GF grill as well…. Especially if Smoke flavor is important to you.  I just happen to convert my Pellet grill into Hardwood, Charcoal burning pellet grill just before Masterbuilt and CharGriller released their GF grills.  After reading and knowing what I know now, I would’ve went the GF route first, instead of chasing smoke from my pellet grill, until I finally figured it out.  .02..
> 
> Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods…. In SoCal and Always…. Semper Fi



Thanks.   You're largely responsible for me purchasing the SD Magnum and adding it to my pellet grill reading your posts about your setup...and it did what I had hoped in terms of smoke flavor.  But it does seem a bit of a chore at times, which I don't mind entirely,  but for long cooks, it can be a bit much.  And maybe I'm making it more difficult than it has to be, but I end up watching the grill and drinking beer for the entire cook, which can be a great thing, but having the option to do something else would be a plus.  I can always drink beer and watch the grill even if the grill doesn't require it.  But I don't seem to have the option to walk away if I have other things I'd like to do.  The SD seems to require frequent wood refilling as well as watching that the blower doesn't come loose and out of position...the hole in my SD and the threading on the blower attachment are just a bit off so it doesn't screw in quite as nice as it should, which is a blessing and a curse.  On one hand, it's nice to be able to easily remove the blower and fit larger chunks in then put it back in place, but on the other, it occasionally falls out of position so another reason I have to keep a constant eye on the grill and make sure the smoke looks as it should the entire time.  This grill sounds like the answer to my problems if I can get the same level of smoke flavor from it.

Sorry for the book...that got a little long.


----------



## SGMan

Ive had my 560 for close to a month now and I love this thing.  

As far as Im concerned - the only mods that enhance the smoker/grill are - 
The manifold shield. It makes cleaning it that much easier and helps reduce flare ups. 
The upgraded grate (on earlier models) although you can do a quick and easy mod in a pinch. 
The fan shroud slide - I just feel a little better with a bit of protection from coals being sucked into the fan. 
And the exhaust slide on the backside of the grill. (I use Lukes)
Oh, and I made a makeshift grate for the ash bin (for wood chunks) 

The FB mod is not necessary IMO. Any other mods are not necessary IMO. 
Just cook with it and ENJOY IT! 

It spanks my MES30 with MB Mod and Auber PID any day of the week. 
Makes me sad as my MES has less cooks on it in the entire time Ive owned it than my 560 in this short amount of time.


----------



## BBQ Bird

jmancuso said:


> Thanks for your help. I think the griddle temperature should equalize a little faster than that. I had a heavier cast iron griddle on my cheap propane grill and it would be  at the same temperature as the  rest of the grill in about 15 minutes. If anything the Masterbuilt griddle should be hotter than the air temperature because it’s being heated directly underneath it and the temperature probe is above the griddle. I do have two other questions.
> With the griddle being a little smaller than the opening it sits on, does yours sit in the center or off to one of the sides? If I try to leave it centered it teeters back and forth because the back support isn’t flat and if I have it off to one side it is slightly sloped.
> Also do you fill your hopper with just enough fuel for each cook? If so do you have rough amounts for what you would use to say sear two steaks at 700f vs  cooking a chicken at 400f for an hour?
> 
> thanks again


Sorry for the late response.  Haven't been in the forums for a few days.  To answer your questions, my griddle sits a little left of center.  There's about a half inch of space on the left and about 1.5 to 2 inches of space on the right.  The bottom of the griddle has two triangle shaped support bars that run from front to back that sit on either side of a support beam in back of the smoker.  When installed correctly, my griddle seems level, though I haven't put a level on it to confirm.  However, I did lay the patio pavers myself, so the grill might not be sitting on the most level surface. 

I generally fill my hopper with more charcoal than I need and haven't been tracking my usage diligently.  I've been exclusively briquettes, as I had read in some forums that they're usually more efficient for long cooks.  I've used B&B, Kingsford Mesquite, and Royal Oak.   I've been interested in trying Kingsford competition, but the prices I've seen are twice the cost of the Royal Oak, which I can get 15 lb bags for about $8 at the local hardware store.  Also, Wired magazine reviewed charcoal late last year, and Royal Oak came out on top for BTUs produced per briquette and was long lasting.

Because I've never had a pellet grill, I can't weigh in with a strong opinion on the pellet grill vs gravity feed discussion.  However, I can say that I'm really happy with my 800.  The food it produces is delicious while also being really easy to use.  Fuel consumption is probably more expensive than pellet grills, but I really like the flavor of charcoal.  Even if I don't add wood chunks, it's much more flavorful than propane.


----------



## Terry Bussenger

Thought I would post a couple of pics...


----------



## SGMan

Just did a pork butt yesterday and the wife said this was by far the best one I have ever done.  <3 This thing! 

Well, not being able to control myself (and needing a little extra space) I went ahead and bought a custom made shelving unit for my 560 from www.michaelswooddesigns.com and I can't wait to get it set up!!


He put my custom logo on it and I sent him the font to put Smoker/Grille below it. 
It comes with all of the necessary hardware to install it too!

And before you chime in - Yes, I do know the difference between a grill and grille. 
I just liked the way that it looked (and who knows - I might be talking about the 'Grille' in my ash catcher) :p


----------



## Bigheaded

The 800s are now for sale on mbs website. They were only at Walmart until I guess This week. They’ve  been out of stock for almost 2 months now. I’ve been checking for them every few days. Just happened to go on mb web site and they’re in stock there now.


----------



## SGMan

Bigheaded said:


> The 800s are now for sale on mbs website. They were only at Walmart until I guess This week. They’ve  been out of stock for almost 2 months now. I’ve been checking for them every few days. Just happened to go on mb web site and they’re in stock there now.



You sure?  Maybe I need to clear my cache, but Im showing them as only having the 560 and 1050.


----------



## Bigheaded

SGMan said:


> You sure?  Maybe I need to clear my cache, but Im showing them as only having the 560 and 1050.



I was when I posted it, just checked and they're already out of stock. wowzers.   But I just checked Walmart and they're in stock again. Lovely that I clicked on the "notify me when in stock" button last damn month and there was no email from them saying it's back in stock.


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea

I was smoking some chuck roast at 235 degrees today and when I went to go temp them, I opened the lid and there was some huge flames coming from the right side (where the firebox links to the ash bin area). I opened the top of the charcoal hopper and looked in and the whole thing was a blaze of fire. Is that normal?


----------



## Chasdev

When the briquettes get low you will see the combustion process in the gravity bin that you would not normally see when the bin has a higher fill level of briquettes.
There's always a fire burning in the bottom of the bin.
Was the fan blowing?
You can put your hand across the fan housing and tell if it's running/blowing air.
If your set temp was stable then the fan should not blow until/unless more heat was needed to match your temp setting.
If your gravity bin was 1/4 or more full and you saw flames then something  bad is happening.
If so, I think your temp readings would skyrocket right quick.
If that happened then you need/ed to insert the shut down plates to put out the fire.


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea

Chasdev said:


> When the briquettes get low you will see the combustion process in the gravity bin that you would not normally see when the bin has a higher fill level of briquettes.
> There's always a fire burning in the bottom of the bin.
> Was the fan blowing?
> You can put your hand across the fan housing and tell if it's running/blowing air.
> If your set temp was stable then the fan should not blow until/unless more heat was needed to match your temp setting.
> If your gravity bin was 1/4 or more full and you saw flames then something  bad is happening.
> If so, I think your temp readings would skyrocket right quick.
> If that happened then you need/ed to insert the shut down plates to put out the fire.



This must have been it (getting low on briquettes). It was the end of the smoke and was only a thin layer left in the hopper. Just wanted to make sure nothing was wrong with it!


----------



## Nayston

So I picked up the 1050 yesterday.  Got around to doing my burn-in today.  After round 1, I opened the lid and noticed a lot of ash coating all the grates and the inside of the lid.  I figured it was the first run, so I wiped it down.  And did it again.  Opened the lid.  Ash, same as the first.  I can understand a little bit of ash from a charcoal grill, but this seems excessive.  Running my finger across the grates makes my hands dirty, and I wouldn't want that on my food.

Is this normal?  Does it go away?  I didn't put it together, Ace Hardware did.  Did they put it together properly?  Can someone speak to the volume of ash in the cooking chamber with this grill?

TIA!

- Nayston


----------



## Roman Buffalo

Nayston said:


> So I picked up the 1050 yesterday.  Got around to doing my burn-in today.  After round 1, I opened the lid and noticed a lot of ash coating all the grates and the inside of the lid.  I figured it was the first run, so I wiped it down.  And did it again.  Opened the lid.  Ash, same as the first.  I can understand a little bit of ash from a charcoal grill, but this seems excessive.  Running my finger across the grates makes my hands dirty, and I wouldn't want that on my food.
> 
> Is this normal?  Does it go away?  I didn't put it together, Ace Hardware did.  Did they put it together properly?  Can someone speak to the volume of ash in the cooking chamber with this grill?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> - Nayston



About 400 cubic mm per hour of ash movement. You’ll need a air flow analyzer with a particulate collector. Once you take your reading over an hour you’ll have to take collector filter and chemically seperate the particulate from the filter and weigh it out.

Hope that helps.

I’m joking. Think about it your cooking with charcoal not gas and pellets it’s inherently a dirtier process I think what your seeing is normal unless your ash bin and hopper are both empty at the end of the cook. Then I’d be concerned.


----------



## Nayston

I understand that, but it seems excessive.  See the pictures.  In one of the pictures I wiped my finger over some of the grates just to see the difference.  I've cooked with charcoal before and it's never been like this.  It's basically eating ash.  How can this really be normal?


----------



## 912smoker

I tend to get more Ash if using a briquettes. You might try cleaning the heat inside of the  diffuser and trying the process again.


----------



## Smokin Okie

Nayston said:


> So I picked up the 1050 yesterday.  Got around to doing my burn-in today.  After round 1, I opened the lid and noticed a lot of ash coating all the grates and the inside of the lid.  I figured it was the first run, so I wiped it down.  And did it again.  Opened the lid.  Ash, same as the first.  I can understand a little bit of ash from a charcoal grill, but this seems excessive.  Running my finger across the grates makes my hands dirty, and I wouldn't want that on my food.
> 
> Is this normal?  Does it go away?  I didn't put it together, Ace Hardware did.  Did they put it together properly?  Can someone speak to the volume of ash in the cooking chamber with this grill?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> - Nayston



I don't think its normal.    You should not have that much ash the first time you use it.    My 560 did not do that.

After I'd used my 560 several times,  I had ash build up inside the manifold.    I never thought to clean that ,  which I did with a Shop Vac.

I've seen ash exit the exhaust after a chunk of charcoal drops into the ash bin.    But the new charcoal grate should solve that issue as the chunks won't be nearly as large.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

Nayston said:


> I understand that, but it seems excessive.  See the pictures.  In one of the pictures I wiped my finger over some of the grates just to see the difference.  I've cooked with charcoal before and it's never been like this.  It's basically eating ash.  How can this really be normal?



The only thing I think you can really do is change up your fuel and see if it helps. That does seem like a lot.


----------



## BBQ Bird

Roman Buffalo said:


> The only thing I think you can really do is change up your fuel and see if it helps. That does seem like a lot.


I agree.  My guess is that your charcoal is kicking off a lot more ash than normal.   The only other thing would be if your fan is running full blast at all times.  However, that would kick your temps up well over the set temp.  Does the 1050 hold a steady temp?  If so, when at temp, does the fan slow way down (it should)?


----------



## Nayston

The 1050 is holding temps just fine.  I'm using Weber briquettes.  They are from last season, so the bag was open and just sitting in my garage for the winter.  Never been a problem before.  I have other Kingford charcoal briquettes that I just bought.  I was going to hose off the grates and give it one more go, before contacting the store.  I have to assume that they assembled it incorrectly.  Again, I know charcoal is more messy, and little ash in the cook chamber, no problem.  But who wants a dusting of ash with the food.  We'll see what happens with different charcoal, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Terry Bussenger

RomanBuffalo...I love that first part of your answer, had me going for a second! My 1050 initially had ash, first 2 times, seasoning it and the next cook.  Make sure to empty the ash bin before every cook?  I get ash, but not like that picture.


----------



## jrberg56

Long time reader and first time poster.  I've read through a majority of this thread and have read a lot about the Char-Griller 980 as well. I'm considering the MB 1050 vs the CG 980. For those who own the 1050 do you feel that MB cleaned up most of their design or material quality changes enough from the 560?

For reference I have watched Tom Horsman's comparison of the 560 vs 980 but am wondering if MB has improved the elements he points out that tip the scales to the CG980 over the MB560.


----------



## worldbfreebase

that is kind of a loaded question. the 1050 is superior to the 560. better overall construction in general, but the main components are the same, unless they have changed some things that they are not listing on their site.

I think the 980 may be a superior product to the 1050 at this point, but I would really like to see some guys do some cooks on it.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

jrberg56 said:


> Long time reader and first time poster.  I've read through a majority of this thread and have read a lot about the Char-Griller 980 as well. I'm considering the MB 1050 vs the CG 980. For those who own the 1050 do you feel that MB cleaned up most of their design or material quality changes enough from the 560?
> 
> For reference I have watched Tom Horseman's comparison of the 560 vs 980 but am wondering if MB has improved the elements he points out that tip the scales to the CG980 over the MB560.



I can’t speak from experience on the 980 but the 1050 is a beefier version of the 560 it’s not just a bigger smoker. Not sure if that helps at all.


----------



## 912smoker

Welcome to the site jr. The 1050 deff has improvements over the original 560 . I have read (on this forum) that the 980 is also having some issues. All I can say is I love my 1050 and have had no mods or isuues. I've also seen Tom's video and respect his opinion as he has used both ..but very limited use of the 980.


----------



## jrberg56

worldbfreebase said:


> that is kind of a loaded question. the 1050 is superior to the 560. better overall construction in general, but the main components are the same, unless they have changed some things that they are not listing on their site.
> 
> I think the 980 may be a superior product to the 1050 at this point, but I would really like to see some guys do some cooks on it.



I couldn't have my first question be a softball that you all knock out of the park! Appreciate the quick responses and the perspectives on this. One big benefit that the 1050 has going for it for me is that it's actually available in my area . That honestly might be the deciding factor since they are both at least close in quality, price etc... and I am not aware of other gravity fed charcoal smokers in the $1kish range that are available around me (metroish area of Minnesota).


----------



## SGMan

I would say either way you can't really go wrong.  

Both of them will give you charcoal fired food with flavor that rivals a stick burner, with the ease and convenience of a pellet pooper. But because this is a Masterbuilt Gravity thread, and you posted here, you are now obligated to go the MBGF route.

Otherwise go and get a pellet pooper and enjoy your White Claw.


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea

jrberg56 said:


> I couldn't have my first question be a softball that you all knock out of the park! Appreciate the quick responses and the perspectives on this. One big benefit that the 1050 has going for it for me is that it's actually available in my area . That honestly might be the deciding factor since they are both at least close in quality, price etc... and I am not aware of other gravity fed charcoal smokers in the $1kish range that are available around me (metroish area of Minnesota).



I'm in the metro area of MN as well. Menards listed the 980 for a while (never in stock) and now have pulled the listing. Lowes also lists it, but they are never in stock and don't know when stock will be coming.

I sold off my RecTec RT-700 and bought the 1050 a couple weeks ago. I went to Home Depot and they had both the 560 and the 1050 in stock and out on the floor. I played with both of them and the build quality isn't even close. The 1050 feels like a solid, well built smoker while the 560 feels much cheaper. I think part of that is the extra weight of the double lined chamber. Either way, if you go somewhere and only play with the 560, you will be turned off from the 1050, but shouldn't be. 

I have watched the youtube of the guy who has both the 560 and the 980. To me, that isn't a fair comparison as the amount of upgrades on the 1050 to 560 is significant (and he has the first generation 560, which had some issues that have been resolved). 

The 1050 has the following improvements over the 560:
- bigger cooking area (obviously)
- more usable second and third rack due to the extra space in the cooking chamber
- Hinge design is better, making it 
- Stainless steel front shelf (vs, none)
- Stainless steel side shelf (vs. powder coated) 
- Solid bottom shelf (vs. expanded metal)
- Chamber is double walled and porcelain coated (vs. single walled)

On top of that, there were improvements made to the design after the original 560 including:
- Porcelain coated charcoal hopper
- grate between the coals and ash bin were redesigned

What we really need is someone to give a head to head of the 1050 vs. the 980, but that doesn't exist yet as far as I can tell.


----------



## jrberg56

BiscuitoftheSea said:


> I'm in the metro area of MN as well. Menards listed the 980 for a while (never in stock) and now have pulled the listing. Lowes also lists it, but they are never in stock and don't know when stock will be coming.
> 
> I sold off my RecTec RT-700 and bought the 1050 a couple weeks ago. I went to Home Depot and they had both the 560 and the 1050 in stock and out on the floor. I played with both of them and the build quality isn't even close. The 1050 feels like a solid, well built smoker while the 560 feels much cheaper. I think part of that is the extra weight of the double lined chamber. Either way, if you go somewhere and only play with the 560, you will be turned off from the 1050, but shouldn't be.
> 
> I have watched the youtube of the guy who has both the 560 and the 980. To me, that isn't a fair comparison as the amount of upgrades on the 1050 to 560 is significant (and he has the first generation 560, which had some issues that have been resolved).
> 
> The 1050 has the following improvements over the 560:
> - bigger cooking area (obviously)
> - more usable second and third rack due to the extra space in the cooking chamber
> - Hinge design is better, making it
> - Stainless steel front shelf (vs, none)
> - Stainless steel side shelf (vs. powder coated)
> - Solid bottom shelf (vs. expanded metal)
> - Chamber is double walled and porcelain coated (vs. single walled)
> 
> On top of that, there were improvements made to the design after the original 560 including:
> - Porcelain coated charcoal hopper
> - grate between the coals and ash bin were redesigned
> 
> What we really need is someone to give a head to head of the 1050 vs. the 980, but that doesn't exist yet as far as I can tell.



Appreciate the detail and insight on this. Have you used your 1050 in cold weather? If so was there a significant difference in coal consumption? My primary use will be smoking and as a grill when I need backup because my BGE is too full (that's the best problem to have).


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea

jrberg56 said:


> Appreciate the detail and insight on this. Have you used your 1050 in cold weather? If so was there a significant difference in coal consumption? My primary use will be smoking and as a grill when I need backup because my BGE is too full (that's the best problem to have).



Not really. I got it after it started warming up here. It eats through charcoal briquettes though (I tried the Kingsford Competition from Costco). It does pretty good with the lump charcoal though (tried the B&B Oak from Ace). I didn't even use a full hopper in 6 hours smoking between 225 and 250 with the lump. I threw some Cherry in the hopper and ash bin as well. I've cooked ribs a lot on the RT-700. Best ribs I've ever had. I cooked pork chops and steaks on the RT-700 (reverse sear since that thing can't sear for the life of it) and they didn't even get close to the 1050. No idea why. Didn't really taste smokier. Maybe it is luck or coincidence, but 3 of the 3 meals I cooked on it came out better than anything I've produced on gas or pellets. So I'm a gravity fed convert whether you go with the 980, the MB 800 or the MG 1050 - I think you will enjoy what comes off.

One other note on the 1050 - it gets to temp insanely fast. Way faster than the RT-700. And I'm not just talking about smoking temps. I can get it to 550 just a little slower than my Weber Genesis E310...


----------



## Roman Buffalo

jrberg56 said:


> Appreciate the detail and insight on this. Have you used your 1050 in cold weather? If so was there a significant difference in coal consumption? My primary use will be smoking and as a grill when I need backup because my BGE is too full (that's the best problem to have).



I use mine in the winter here in western NY a fair amount I set it up in my lean to or roll it just outside my garage. It’ll use a little more fuel than normal  but the temp holds like it should. I’m in ski country so lots of wind and snow.


----------



## Bigheaded

I love my 560 to death, will keep it until the 800's are back in stock and sell it on Offer Up and upgrade. The 1050's awesome but I want the 800 for the griddle.   I have the slightly updated 560, and while it's no 1050, it's still sweet and has a good amount of room.


----------



## jrberg56

Well, thanks to all of you in this thread I'm the proud new owner of a 1050! I got it at Home Depot and will benefit from them matching Menards 11% rebate which is a nice savings.  I will fire it up and season it tomorrow and am considering getting the LSS mod pack for it right away as well. It'll be a nice complement to my MES + AMZN (likely will get a lot less use) and my BGE. 

Do you all find lump or briquettes burn faster slower? I'd take brand recs too. I got standard Kingsford for seasoning and then some B&B lump and Fogo lump to test. Was hoping to get B&B briqs but the store didn't have any.


----------



## 912smoker

Got a close look at the 980 today at the local Lowe's. Not what I was expecting. Doesn't seem to be as sturdy build as the 1050. Floor model was dented and seemed to wobble some when pressing down on one side. Don't think the build quality is better than MB imo


----------



## 912smoker

jrberg56 said:


> Well, thanks to all of you in this thread I'm the proud new owner of a 1050! I got it at Home Depot and will benefit from them matching Menards 11% rebate which is a nice savings.  I will fire it up and season it tomorrow and am considering getting the LSS mod pack for it right away as well. It'll be a nice complement to my MES + AMZN (likely will get a lot less use) and my BGE.
> 
> Do you all find lump or briquettes burn faster slower? I'd take brand recs too. I got standard Kingsford for seasoning and then some B&B lump and Fogo lump to test. Was hoping to get B&B briqs but the store didn't have any.


Congrats  !!  I get longer burn times with lump. I prefer the B&B Charlogs when I can find them otherwise B&B lump, Have 3 bags ordered from Ace that should be in tomorrow.  The MB lump works well buy too pricey for me.


----------



## mcokevin

jrberg56 said:


> Long time reader and first time poster.  I've read through a majority of this thread and have read a lot about the Char-Griller 980 as well. I'm considering the MB 1050 vs the CG 980. For those who own the 1050 do you feel that MB cleaned up most of their design or material quality changes enough from the 560?
> 
> For reference I have watched Tom Horsman's comparison of the 560 vs 980 but am wondering if MB has improved the elements he points out that tip the scales to the CG980 over the MB560.


Welcome to the forum.  I think the best thing you can do is to try and see both in person for yourself and get your hands on them.  The 980 is very new and the 1050 is still pretty new, so there aren't a ton of them out in the wild.  I'm quite happy with my 1050, I don't have a ton of concerns about material quality (though I am having a gasket issue at the moment, but I think that will be an easy fix).  I think MB have fixed most of their issues with the 560 but it is hard for me to say for sure as I haven't compared side to side.

EDIT: I read later you have gone ahead and bought the 1050.  Good choice!  



912smoker said:


> Got a close look at the 980 today at the local Lowe's. Not what I was expecting. Doesn't seem to be as sturdy build as the 1050. Floor model was dented and seemed to wobble some when pressing down on one side. Don't think the build quality is better than MB imo


I don't know that it's fair to judge the quality of anything entirely on a floor model.  You have no idea who is assembling that, and they probably don't care if it's done right.  I ordered my 1050 from Home Depot and specifically ordered it unassembled.  They rolled out an assembled one that was dented, scuffed up, dirty as hell, and looked wobbly.  It had obviously been assembled at one point and left around uncovered and been hit and bumped.  Thankfully they had two unassembled ones and I was able to take one of those.

The one I assembled myself is of course much better.  Based on my experience I won't judge anything solely on a floor model moving forward!  That said, you can still definitely get a feel for quality of material and design of the unit.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

912smoker said:


> Congrats  !!  I get longer burn times with lump. I prefer the B&B Charlogs when I can find them otherwise B&B lump, Have 3 bags ordered from Ace that should be in tomorrow.  The MB lump works well buy too pricey for me.



I have no shame in saying I just grab the cheapest briquettes available at Home Depot or Lowe’s haha no matter if it’s cheap or expensive charred wood I’ve tried a bunch there’s no getting around it, it likes to eat.

firing mine up this weekend to do a pork butt and a slab of bacon


----------



## mcokevin

Roman Buffalo said:


> I have no shame in saying I just grab the cheapest briquettes available at Home Depot or Lowe’s haha no matter if it’s cheap or expensive charred wood I’ve tried a bunch there’s no getting around it likes to eat.


I have always used Kingsford Original in my WSM and have about 120lbs of it still to use in my 1050.  It was never an issue in my WSM but in the 1050 it seems to produce a bit more ash than I'd like, and some of it gets blown into the cook chamber.  I am going to try Kingsford Competition next, which is supposed to be lower ash and better burning.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

mcokevin said:


> I have always used Kingsford Original in my WSM and have about 120lbs of it still to use in my 1050.  It was never an issue in my WSM but in the 1050 it seems to produce a bit more ash than I'd like, and some of it gets blown into the cook chamber.  I am going to try Kingsford Competition next, which is supposed to be lower ash and better burning.



I will say the kings Ford competition does reduce down to nothing it’s pretty impressive. If I’m at Bjs they usually have a 2pack for pretty cheap I just remember burning through it pretty quick. I’ve had good luck with the ridge brand briqs from Lowe’s which if I’m not mistaken is a offshoot of royal oak.


----------



## mcokevin

Roman Buffalo said:


> I will say the kings Ford competition does reduce down to nothing it’s pretty impressive. If I’m at Bjs they usually have a 2pack for pretty cheap I just remember burning through it pretty quick. I’ve had good luck with the ridge brand briqs from Lowe’s which if I’m not mistaken is a offshoot of royal oak.


Awesome, glad you have experience with that.  Thanks for the info.  Seems the 2pack of competition at BJs is only about $2 more than a 2pack of original at Lowe's.  And since the comp burns so much hotter it should in theory last longer since the controller won't have to throw as much air in to the firebox to get the same level of heat.

I found this "charcoal showdown" (missed opportunity not calling it a smoke-off) while doing some research.  This is super helpful.


----------



## 912smoker

I haven't found the Kingsford comp down here in my neck of the woods. But I do you use a lot of Royal Oak lump that is easily found at my local Walmart.


----------



## Smokin Okie

Pic of my ash bin mod on the 560.   This is the best mod I've found.     Some use portable back packing grills inside the ash bin,  but I found a firebrick broken in half and expanded metal to work fine.

It does two things,  first it keeps larger chunks of coals from falling into ash, stirring up the ash, where its caught by the fan and blown into the cook chamber.

Second, it keeps the wood chunks up out of the ash in the bottom,  where they burn cleaner and get a bit more of the fan blowing on them to get an even cleaner burn .


----------



## SKade

krj said:


> Glad to see one of the bigger manufacturers looking at making affordable gravity fed smokers. $497 retail ain't a half bad price. Can't tell for sure from the pics, but it almost looks like the two upper smaller racks might be able to hold a full depth rack. If so then that would be damn amazing to be able to fit 3 whole packers or 6 butts easy.
> 
> Hmm, come December I might grab one of these for the front porch collection. Gonna have to get rid of something to free up space first tho...damnit.


You can put the racks together to make a full rack. Masterbuilt also sells another set for $30 to give you 3 full racks.


----------



## smokewaggin

Welp. The old vertical gasser died weeks back (lasted almost a decad).  Bit the bullet(Wife goaded me) and ended up with a 1050.  It was the new model with the improvements to the switches/chute/Firefox grate.  Ordered several of the LSS mods that arrived yesterday. Got it put together yesterday and did burn in this am. Cooking ribs on it now with a mix of Embers briquettes and B&B lump.  Really like it so far.


----------



## 912smoker

Congrats!! You'll love it for sure and post pics of your ribs !


----------



## jrberg56

I have finally had the time to break in, season and install all of the LSS mods for my 1050 and today I finally had time to smoke something and I made some pulled pork.

Overall I'm very pleased with my 1050.  I had about a 35-40 difference between the grill temp and my inkbird but it stayed consistent in terms of the gap.  I burned B&B briquettes, temp control/consistency is excellent and had a nice amount of TBS all day. I wish I had just a bit more chunks in the hopper for a little more smoke flavor but that's my fault.

The pork butt was 8.5lbs after some trimming and I attempted my first turbo cook 275-315 F and sprayed it with apple juice and spiced rum every hour. It finished in 9h 20mins and I'm very happy with the bark, color, smoke ring and tenderness. I also used sofalaquer's finishing sauce for the first time ever and am never going back. All in all, I'm really happy!

My only complaint is the hopper hood leaks smoke. Anyone run into this and have a suggestion for a solve? My guess is a better gasket is in order...


----------



## PPG1

I did have the problem of the hopper lid leaking but I tighten the latch screw some and the lid sealed just fine.


----------



## 912smoker

jrberg56 said:


> I have finally had the time to break in, season and install all of the LSS mods for my 1050 and today I finally had time to smoke something and I made some pulled pork.
> 
> Overall I'm very pleased with my 1050.  I had about a 35-40 difference between the grill temp and my inkbird but it stayed consistent in terms of the gap.  I burned B&B briquettes, temp control/consistency is excellent and had a nice amount of TBS all day. I wish I had just a bit more chunks in the hopper for a little more smoke flavor but that's my fault.
> 
> The pork butt was 8.5lbs after some trimming and I attempted my first turbo cook 275-315 F and sprayed it with apple juice and spiced rum every hour. It finished in 9h 20mins and I'm very happy with the bark, color, smoke ring and tenderness. I also used sofalaquer's finishing sauce for the first time ever and am never going back. All in all, I'm really happy!
> 
> My only complaint is the hopper hood leaks smoke. Anyone run into this and have a suggestion for a solve? My guess is a better gasket is in order...


Yes sir nice color and bark there ! Looks like a win on your initial voyage !
I sometimes have a smoke leak at the hopper but place a piece of foil between the hopper and lid, which could be causing my issue. Not really a bod concern for me. I may try it without this weekend to check.
Keith


----------



## worldbfreebase

so what is the consensus on the best hopper lid replacement gasket?

I replaced mine with lavalock but it was the 1/2" x 1/8". actually leaked worse so i added a layer of foil again. was thinking about ordering 3/4"x1/4". Thoughts?


----------



## Roman Buffalo

worldbfreebase said:


> so what is the consensus on the best hopper lid replacement gasket?
> 
> I replaced mine with lavalock but it was the 1/2" x 1/8". actually leaked worse so i added a layer of foil again. was thinking about ordering 3/4"x1/4". Thoughts?



did you replace just to mod or it wasn’t sealing after tightening down the latch? Just curious I havnt had a problem since I tightened up on the latch for mine. Every now and then I’ll scrub the door surface to break up the build up before it becomes an issue


----------



## worldbfreebase

Roman Buffalo said:


> did you replace just to mod or it wasn’t sealing after tightening down the latch? Just curious I havnt had a problem since I tightened up on the latch for mine. Every now and then I’ll scrub the door surface to break up the build up before it becomes an issue


Mine leaked from the get go and tightening the latch almost made it worse. Too much pressure on the front kind of raised the back. There is a sweet spot for latch tightness.


----------



## BBQ Bird

worldbfreebase said:


> so what is the consensus on the best hopper lid replacement gasket?
> 
> I replaced mine with lavalock but it was the 1/2" x 1/8". actually leaked worse so i added a layer of foil again. was thinking about ordering 3/4"x1/4". Thoughts?


Most of the stories I've heard are that replacing the hopper lid gasket with a lava lock or similar end up making the hopper lid leak more.  Because of these stories, I haven't tried it, though I do get a little leakage from the hopper lid.

I'm actually more interested in anyone who has put a gasket on the cook chamber lid of an 1050 or 800, and has had improvementsin performance.  If so, which gasket and install pics would be appreciated.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

worldbfreebase said:


> Mine leaked from the get go and tightening the latch almost made it worse. Too much pressure on the front kind of raised the back. There is a sweet spot for latch tightness.



100% agree. Luckily I’ve gone 1.5 years with my 1050 with zero need to replace anything


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea

I've been throwing some wood chunks (cherry, hickory or apple) in the hopper with the lump or briquettes and then some in the ash bin as well. I'm wondering how you all are doing it? If you just toss some in the ash bin before it is heated up and ash is falling? Or do you do it only after a few hours when there are more hot coals down there (but then for things like ribs, you don't get that early smoke on the ribs since they are basically only exposed for the first 3 hours) or do you throw them in the ash bin, hit them with a propane torch to get them started? 

What is your way of adding in uncharred wood?

The way I'm doing it seems to give inconsistent results. I'm getting great smoke flavor sometimes and then none other times.


----------



## 912smoker

I usually load a layer(maybe 4-6 inches) of coal then add the cunks then more coal and repeat until full. I also add a few smaller chunks to the ash bin and they catch on their own.


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea

912smoker said:


> I usually load a layer(maybe 4-6 inches) of coal then add the cunks then more coal and repeat until full. I also add a few smaller chunks to the ash bin and they catch on their own.


When do you add to the ash bin? Right away or after it has time to drop some hot coals down?


----------



## 912smoker

Add some right away and also every couple of hrs , when I think about it, during the cook to try to keep it rolling


----------



## worldbfreebase

agree with 912. you want at least 4-6 inches of coals before the first chunk otherwise the potential is there to start the cook with dirty smoke. I put a chunk on the grate in the ash bin from the beginning and get it started with a torch.


----------



## smokewaggin

Any recommendations on the best size drip pans to use on the 1050 with lss mods?


----------



## worldbfreebase

speaking of dirty smoke. something just crossed my mind after i saw the grate in the mod thread. Anybody have any thoughts on whether or not you would get more complete combustion and consistently cleaner smoke the closer to the coal grate the wood is in the ash pan? My brain feels like physics would dictate the air would have a higher temp and that there would be an increase in oxygen flow when the fan kicks on resulting in higher combustion temps and cleaner smoke.


----------



## SGMan

jrberg56 said:


> My only complaint is the hopper hood leaks smoke. Anyone run into this and have a suggestion for a solve? My guess is a better gasket is in order...



Rip a a nice sheet of aluminum foil, fold it in half and use it as a barrier between the hopper and lid.   Not only will it cut the creosote buildup on the lid, it also seals nicely. 

No need for an external mod.


----------



## smokewaggin

SGMan said:


> Rip a a nice sheet of aluminum foil, fold it in half and use it as a barrier between the hopper and lid.   Not only will it cut the creosote buildup on the lid, it also seals nicely.
> 
> No need for an external mod.


I have the LSS mod for the hopper lid and after the first few smokes creosote build up started allowing a bit of smoke to leak between the mod and the rest of the hopper.  I bought some  7/8" x 1/8 FireBlack and just installed it.  Now I will have a seal between the hopper and the mod as well as the hopper lid and the mod.  I'm thinking it should do the trick.  

As a side note, cleaning off the creosote buildup from around the edge of the top of the hopper was nuts.  I had to resort to some zippo lighter fluid and a scotch brite pad to get it off.  I tried hot water, then soapy hot water, then some fairly strongly concentrated Simple green and none of it hardly touched it.  The zippo fluid did the trick, but it evaporates pretty fast.


----------



## 912smoker

smokewaggin said:


> I have the LSS mod for the hopper lid and after the first few smokes creosote build up started allowing a bit of smoke to leak between the mod and the rest of the hopper.  I bought some  7/8" x 1/8 FireBlack and just installed it.  Now I will have a seal between the hopper and the mod as well as the hopper lid and the mod.  I'm thinking it should do the trick.
> 
> As a side note, cleaning off the creosote buildup from around the edge of the top of the hopper was nuts.  I had to resort to some zippo lighter fluid and a scotch brite pad to get it off.  I tried hot water, then soapy hot water, then some fairly strongly concentrated Simple green and none of it hardly touched it.  The zippo fluid did the trick, but it evaporates pretty fast.


What about a putty knife ?


----------



## smokewaggin

912smoker said:


> What about a putty knife ?



I should have tried that....  I like learning lessons the hard way. Runs in the family.


----------



## 912smoker

Yeah we all do at times for sure


----------



## jrberg56

smokewaggin said:


> Any recommendations on the best size drip pans to use on the 1050 with lss mods?


I believe the slip of paper that it ships with recommends any pan that is less than 2" tall/deep. I used some that are ~13 1/2 "x9 1/2"x1 7/8" under a pork butt that worked really well.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

smokewaggin said:


> I have the LSS mod for the hopper lid and after the first few smokes creosote build up started allowing a bit of smoke to leak between the mod and the rest of the hopper.  I bought some  7/8" x 1/8 FireBlack and just installed it.  Now I will have a seal between the hopper and the mod as well as the hopper lid and the mod.  I'm thinking it should do the trick.
> 
> As a side note, cleaning off the creosote buildup from around the edge of the top of the hopper was nuts.  I had to resort to some zippo lighter fluid and a scotch brite pad to get it off.  I tried hot water, then soapy hot water, then some fairly strongly concentrated Simple green and none of it hardly touched it.  The zippo fluid did the trick, but it evaporates pretty fast.



grill grate brush works


----------



## 912smoker

And a nice sale happening too !








						Masterbuilt Gravity Series® 1050 Digital Charcoal Grill + Smoker
					

With the Gravity Series® 1050 Digital Charcoal Grill + Smoker by Masterbuilt, you can smoke, grill, sear, bake, roast and more. Set the temperature and the DigitalFan™ maintains the desired cooking temperature. The GravityFed™ hopper holds up to 8 hours of charcoal, gravity ensures you have...




					www.masterbuilt.com


----------



## smokewaggin

jrberg56 said:


> I believe the slip of paper recommends any pan that is less than 2" tall/deep. I used some that are ~13 1/2 "x9 1/2"x1 7/8" under a pork butt that worked really well.


Yeah i was trying to find pans wide/long enough to cover the manifold as well as a decent depth of the grate to catch the drippings when I do briskets and ribs mostly.  I do full packers and spares when I make them so they take up a lot of space.  Was only able to find some slightly under 12(11 7/8?) x  9. Will definitely keep looking.


----------



## 912smoker

I know what you're looking for but I use this and love them. I put packers on middle shelf with a pan underneath.  No other clean up required.




__





						Robot or human?
					





					www.walmart.com


----------



## smokewaggin

912smoker said:


> I know what you're looking for but I use this and love them. I put packers on middle shelf with a pan underneath.  No other clean up required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robot or human?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.walmart.com



If I am only using the middle rack i do something similar.  My second cook was a couple of pork butts ont he middle rack and a drip pan underneath them worked perfectly.   I often cook for 20+ or so for family gatherings and need to use every bit of space. Just yesterday I had 3 racks of ribs, a pork loin, a meat loaf and several pounds of sausage going on the 1050. There wasn't room for anything else, and I was full up.


----------



## Smokin Okie

912smoker said:


> I know what you're looking for but I use this and love them. I put packers on middle shelf with a pan underneath.  No other clean up required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robot or human?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.walmart.com



Just bought one.   Looks to be perfect as a drip pan on the lower grate of 560.

My only concern is if it blocks too much of the air flow.     Generally,  my middle level grate runs at same temp as MB is set for.   Do you notice a diff when using this drip pan ?


----------



## 912smoker

No haven't really noticed a difference.  
I always use the pan/rack for chops, steaks  then move them to the grates for searing. Use them for ribs and brisket  entire cook


----------



## mcokevin

Changing the subject a little bit, but worth noting.  I read somewhere here that people have tried putting a wood split vertically in the hopper and surrounding it with charcoal.  I have been doing that for a few smokes now and have to say it has produced some of the best food I've made since I started smoking on my WSM back in 2016.

Even the burgers I made Saturday night were ridiculously good.  I have been using the same patty recipe for a few years, but normally cook them on my gasser.  Saturday I was cooking burgers for 12 and that wouldn't fit on my two burner gasser easily.  I cooked those on the 1050, and it had a hickory split in it still from my previous smoke.  My goodness, best burgers I've ever made.  Same recipe, but using the charcoal + hickory instead of propane made them so much better.  

I can't recommend this method enough.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

mcokevin said:


> Changing the subject a little bit, but worth noting.  I read somewhere here that people have tried putting a wood split vertically in the hopper and surrounding it with charcoal.  I have been doing that for a few smokes now and have to say it has produced some of the best food I've made since I started smoking on my WSM back in 2016.
> 
> Even the burgers I made Saturday night were ridiculously good.  I have been using the same patty recipe for a few years, but normally cook them on my gasser.  Saturday I was cooking burgers for 12 and that wouldn't fit on my two burner gasser easily.  I cooked those on the 1050, and it had a hickory split in it still from my previous smoke.  My goodness, best burgers I've ever made.  Same recipe, but using the charcoal + hickory instead of propane made them so much better.
> 
> I can't recommend this method enough.



I do this all the time works great


----------



## Joma

mcokevin said:


> Changing the subject a little bit, but worth noting.  I read somewhere here that people have tried putting a wood split vertically in the hopper and surrounding it with charcoal.  I have been doing that for a few smokes now and have to say it has produced some of the best food I've made since I started smoking on my WSM back in 2016.
> 
> Even the burgers I made Saturday night were ridiculously good.  I have been using the same patty recipe for a few years, but normally cook them on my gasser.  Saturday I was cooking burgers for 12 and that wouldn't fit on my two burner gasser easily.  I cooked those on the 1050, and it had a hickory split in it still from my previous smoke.  My goodness, best burgers I've ever made.  Same recipe, but using the charcoal + hickory instead of propane made them so much better.
> 
> I can't recommend this method enough.



Do you put a layer or two of charcoal in the bottom of the hopper before the wood or is the wood the first thing you put in?


----------



## mcokevin

Joma said:


> Do you put a layer or two of charcoal in the bottom of the hopper before the wood or is the wood the first thing you put in?


If I have an empty hopper I'd put a bit of charcoal at the bottom, but not much.  When I refilled the hopper Sunday morning I put the new split right on top of what was left of the current split, with no break in between.


----------



## Smokin Okie

mcokevin said:


> Even the burgers I made Saturday night were ridiculously good



What temp did you use to grill burgers ?


----------



## mcokevin

Smokin Okie said:


> What temp did you use to grill burgers ?


I set it to 450.  I had the lid open enough that it probably dipped a bit below that while grilling, but that seemed to be a good temp where I could close the lid for a few minutes and get a nice sear on the burgers without burning them.


----------



## smokewaggin

mcokevin said:


> Changing the subject a little bit, but worth noting.  I read somewhere here that people have tried putting a wood split vertically in the hopper and surrounding it with charcoal.  I have been doing that for a few smokes now and have to say it has produced some of the best food I've made since I started smoking on my WSM back in 2016.
> 
> Even the burgers I made Saturday night were ridiculously good.  I have been using the same patty recipe for a few years, but normally cook them on my gasser.  Saturday I was cooking burgers for 12 and that wouldn't fit on my two burner gasser easily.  I cooked those on the 1050, and it had a hickory split in it still from my previous smoke.  My goodness, best burgers I've ever made.  Same recipe, but using the charcoal + hickory instead of propane made them so much better.
> 
> I can't recommend this method enough.


I keep thinking about trying this but I've seen at least one person somewhere say it caused problems with the fire going further up the chute.

Guess I'll have to give it a go and see what happens. It sure seems easier than having to chunk up/split logs for the smoker when I can just run splits.  I've got quite a bit of oak and mulberry, as well as a bit of pecan, hickory, maple if be happy to not spend extra time cutting into chunks.


----------



## bill1

As long as the top is sealed, a long length of wood should be no more likely to propagate a burn _up _the feed chute than a bunch of smaller/touching ones.


----------



## smokewaggin

bill1 said:


> As long as the top is sealed, a long length of wood should be no more likely to propagate a burn _up _the feed chute than a bunch of smaller/touching ones.


Really should be that way I would think. I wondered if it was because it was wood instead of charcoal.  Thought maybe they burned different and that may have beem the cause.  Ive only cooked 4 times on mine so far so I haven't started too much experimenting. Once I get it figured out I'll start going crazy with it most likely. Didnt take me long on my gasser.


----------



## TMR

mcokevin said:


> Changing the subject a little bit, but worth noting. I read somewhere here that people have tried putting a wood split vertically in the hopper and surrounding it with charcoal.



Does anyone have a picture of this? Im trying to understand what a wood split is.


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea

TMR said:


> Does anyone have a picture of this? Im trying to understand what a wood split is.


I also would like more details:
1. How big of a split are you using?
2. How did it impact cook time per full hopper?


----------



## smokewaggin

TMR said:


> Does anyone have a picture of this? Im trying to understand what a wood split is.


It's what you get after splitting a log(multiple times usually, not just in half/quarters). They can vary in size depending on preference.  I wouldn't use anything larger in diameter than a fist.  Don't think you want to take up much more room than that in the hopper.


----------



## mcokevin

TMR said:


> Does anyone have a picture of this? Im trying to understand what a wood split is.



I'm using the Kingsford Hickory splits.  They are easy and available at Home Depot near my house.  Check the link for info.  Basically you put one in the hopper vertically and surround it with charcoal briquettes.



BiscuitoftheSea said:


> I also would like more details:
> 1. How big of a split are you using?
> 2. How did it impact cook time per full hopper?



I haven't measured the split size, would guess around 10" long, and then probably 2" x 2" ish.  They aren't all the same size exactly, but they are close.

I am not sure how it impacted the cook time.  I don't really measure charcoal usage more than a "meh, looks about right".  I would guess that it decreases the cook time in the hopper, because the smoke wood is going to theoretically burn faster than the briquettes, and with a full split in the hopper there is less room for charcoal since there is more smoke wood.  That said, the hickory splits I'm using are really dense since it's a hardwood.  I would guess the softer smoke woods would burn up faster.



smokewaggin said:


> It's what you get after splitting a log(multiple times usually, not just in half/quarters). They can vary in size depending on preference.  I wouldn't use anything larger in diameter than a fist.  Don't think you want to take up much more room than that in the hopper.



I'd say these are usually just about fist diameter size.  I haven't had any problems fitting plenty of charcoal around them.  If they are too thick you can always take a maul to it make it smaller.  Split the split so to speak!


----------



## Smokin Okie

I don't use a whole split.    For my stick burner,  I like splits that are 8" to 10" long and about as large around as a beer can, at the largest.    So I take a 14" / 16" split,  and split it again with my Kindling Cracker and then cut it in half.

I take one of those  8" splits and prop it up in the middle of the hopper and fill in some coals around it.    When I reach the top of the split,  I put another one on top of that split.


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea

Last cook, I had my 1050 at 225 degrees with a half full hopper of Kingsford competition briquettes and a few chunks of hickory thrown in. After a short bit (20 min or so), I was getting horrible thick, white smoke. I opened up the top of the hopper to let it escape there instead of getting on my meat and the whole thing was an inferno. I closed it and opened the smoker and there was flames pouring out into the firebox. The temp was uncontrolled and soaring.

Any ideas on what went wrong?


----------



## PPG1

BiscuitoftheSea said:


> Last cook, I had my 1050 at 225 degrees with a half full hopper of Kingsford competition briquettes and a few chunks of hickory thrown in. After a short bit (20 min or so), I was getting horrible thick, white smoke. I opened up the top of the hopper to let it escape there instead of getting on my meat and the whole thing was an inferno. I closed it and opened the smoker and there was flames pouring out into the firebox. The temp was uncontrolled and soaring.
> 
> Any ideas on what went wrong?


Was the temp 225 when you opened the hopper?  If so it was running correctly you just had a chunk of wood with high moister content.  When you opened the hopper top if it did not cut the fan off "common occurrence" it would be like stocking a charcoal chimney starter.  Without being there this would be my guess.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

BiscuitoftheSea said:


> Last cook, I had my 1050 at 225 degrees with a half full hopper of Kingsford competition briquettes and a few chunks of hickory thrown in. After a short bit (20 min or so), I was getting horrible thick, white smoke. I opened up the top of the hopper to let it escape there instead of getting on my meat and the whole thing was an inferno. I closed it and opened the smoker and there was flames pouring out into the firebox. The temp was uncontrolled and soaring.
> 
> Any ideas on what went wrong?



Sounds like too many wood chunks in one spot they all ignited and poof fire gets really hot. I sort of experimented with that yesterday out of necessity only had a little bit of charcoal left and wanted to grill some chicken around 375 degrees. Only had enough to fill a quarter of the hopper up with charcoal so I tossed some big wood chunks ontop  and the grill was cruising at 410 the whole time and peeping into the hopper it was all lit up.


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea

Roman Buffalo said:


> Sounds like too many wood chunks in one spot they all ignited and poof fire gets really hot. I sort of experimented with that yesterday out of necessity only had a little bit of charcoal left and wanted to grill some chicken around 375 degrees. Only had enough to fill a quarter of the hopper up with charcoal so I tossed some big wood chunks ontop  and the grill was cruising at 410 the whole time and peeping into the hopper it was all lit up.


Interesting. Anyone using only the bottom ash collector for wood and leaving the main chute for briquettes / lump only? I've had decent success by leaving some of the larger chunks of charcoal in the ash bin and then throwing a few chunks of wood. By the time the wood starts smoldering / burning, it is pretty dried and hot so you seem to get clean smoke. That doesn't always seem the case when I put chunks in the main hopper.

I've noticed that with the main hopper, if you don't add the wood high enough up (with a lot of charcoal or lump below), it tends to give pretty white and dirty smoke. That is probably because it doesn't have time to get hot / dry out before the heat reaches it.


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea

PPG1 said:


> Was the temp 225 when you opened the hopper?  If so it was running correctly you just had a chunk of wood with high moister content.  When you opened the hopper top if it did not cut the fan off "common occurrence" it would be like stocking a charcoal chimney starter.  Without being there this would be my guess.


This was likely it. When I opened the hopper, there was so much moisture on the top. These were chunks from Menards in a bag. Seems odd they'd have that much moisture in them.


----------



## Terry Bussenger

So I have been reading a lot about this adding wood to the hopper bin, it seems like it has a potential to go South...I'll stick with adding wood to the ash bin I guess.


----------



## 912smoker

Terry Bussenger said:


> So I have been reading a lot about this adding wood to the hopper bin, it seems like it has a potential to go South...I'll stick with adding wood to the ash bin I guess.


I have used chunks in the hopper and smaller pieces in the ash bin with no problems  or fires. Layer of coal, a couple of chunks and repeat until full or you desired level is reached.


----------



## O C

I've been just putting the wood in the ash pan of my chargriller 980, so far that seems to be working well for me.  I might try some in the hopper at some point but I like just filling the hopper and go.


----------



## BBQ Bird

912smoker said:


> I have used chunks in the hopper and smaller pieces in the ash bin with no problems  or fires. Layer of coal, a couple of chunks and repeat until full or you desired level is reached.


This is what I do also.  No problems for me, either.


----------



## bill1

BiscuitoftheSea said:


> Last cook, I had my 1050 at 225 degrees with a half full hopper of Kingsford competition briquettes and a few chunks of hickory thrown in. After a short bit (20 min or so), I was getting horrible thick, white smoke. I opened up the top of the hopper to let it escape there instead of getting on my meat and the whole thing was an inferno. I closed it and opened the smoker and there was flames pouring out into the firebox. The temp was uncontrolled and soaring.
> 
> Any ideas on what went wrong?


Oh my.  That's bad.  You can't open that lid until the fire is completely out.  Fire wants to take the straight path up the chute, not the circuitous path through the cooker.  Once you had the whole hopper going, there's just too much fuel, and too much heat to control.  I'm happy you didn't warp things to the point of ruination.  
You have to keep the top lid closed tight to avoid this.  Then the fire that's being directed (by the natural draft established in the cooker and by the angled direction of the induction fan) doesn't just _stay out_ of the hopper, but it sucks the O2 out of the air that's in the hopper so fire is even more "discouraged" from going there.  

People tend to forget with these "automatic" cookers, whether pellet-fed or gravity charcoal, that you're storing a whole lot of energy (fuel) intimately close to the cooker.  The _energy _must be regulated to a low enough feed rate (ie control the _power _of the heat) to just cook the meat at the cook temp you desire, for the time you desire.  If those controls go haywire (you get an air leak as you did in your charcoal hopper or if the auger sticks "on" in a pellet pooper) the power that _can _be delivered in a short time is immense and dangerous. This is the reason one really shouldn't leave these types of cookers unattended. You need to be close enough to respond in an emergency and be forearmed in your response. (Like a garden hose nearby or 911 programmed on your phone). Also a reason _not _to operate your cooker to close to living quarters, in particular NOT under eaves.


----------



## PPG1

bill1 said:


> Oh my.  That's bad.  You can't open that lid until the fire is completely out.  Fire wants to take the straight path up the chute, not the circuitous path through the cooker.  Once you had the whole hopper going, there's just too much fuel, and too much heat to control.  I'm happy you didn't warp things to the point of ruination.
> You have to keep the top lid closed tight to avoid this.  Then the fire that's being directed (by the natural draft established in the cooker and by the angled direction of the induction fan) doesn't just _stay out_ of the hopper, but it sucks the O2 out of the air that's in the hopper so fire is even more "discouraged" from going there.
> 
> People tend to forget with these "automatic" cookers, whether pellet-fed or gravity charcoal, that you're storing a whole lot of energy (fuel) intimately close to the cooker.  The _energy _must be regulated to a low enough feed rate (ie control the _power _of the heat) to just cook the meat at the cook temp you desire, for the time you desire.  If those controls go haywire (you get an air leak as you did in your charcoal hopper or if the auger sticks "on" in a pellet pooper) the power that _can _be delivered in a short time is immense and dangerous. This is the reason one really shouldn't leave these types of cookers unattended. You need to be close enough to respond in an emergency and be forearmed in your response. (Like a garden hose nearby or 911 programmed on your phone). Also a reason _not _to operate your cooker to close to living quarters, in particular NOT under eaves.


Sorry Bill but doing long cooks I have to refill the hopper.  When you open the hopper it shuts the fan down thus you are not stocking it.  This unit is not a ticking time bomb...I would argue that a gas smoker or grill presents more of a hazard.  Sure you must use common sense but it's not scary.  Anyone who owns a GF has had to top off for long cooks.  I'm not trying to be controversial but opening the hopper lid is the only way to do long cooks


----------



## Joma

PPG1 said:


> Sorry Bill but doing long cooks I have to refill the hopper.  When you open the hopper it shuts the fan down thus you are not stocking it.  This unit is not a ticking time bomb...I would argue that a gas smoker or grill presents more of a hazard.  Sure you must use common sense but it's not scary.  Anyone who owns a GF has had to top off for long cooks.  I'm not trying to be controversial but opening the hopper lid is the only way to do long cooks



I don't know if I read it here or the manual or the MB site, but it said it's fine to open if your temp is below, I don't remember...somewhere between 250 and 350, but that you should avoid it if your grill temp is high.  I would think long cooks your temp is going to be set relatively low.


----------



## mcokevin

Joma said:


> I don't know if I read it here or the manual or the MB site, but it said it's fine to open if your temp is below, I don't remember...somewhere between 250 and 350, but that you should avoid it if your grill temp is high.  I would think long cooks your temp is going to be set relatively low.


This is correct.  I think the max temp at which they recommend opening the lid is 225 or 250 .


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea

mcokevin said:


> This is correct.  I think the max temp at which they recommend opening the lid is 225 or 250 .


Correct. And mine was at 225...


----------



## bill1

They definitely do *not* "recommend" opening the lid when hot.  The Warnings on the first few pages of the manual specifically say "Never open hopper during use.  If it is necessary to refill..."  (Wording only a committee of lawyers and sales engineers could come up with.)  And the reload instructions UNDERLINE the words "Do not add charcoal if grill exceeds 250F"  And they also describe engineered safety control switches on the hopper lid and the ash door that are designed cut power to the fan to permit this not-recommended process to be marginally safe.  

So don't open the hopper.  But if you _must _to finish your cook, you have to first  ensure you're <250F, then open quickly and fill quickly, wearing gloves as PPE, and get the hopper door closed tight ASAP.  If Biscuit of the Sea did all this and still got an inferno, I would suspect the top hopper door switch failed.  

There do not appear to be redundant switches in these.  Switches like these are considered "3 nines" reliable so they fail once every thousand times.  So most will have no problems.  But there are enough users posting to this forum for a single failure to be a real possibility.  

No, these are not scary.  And my comments about the hazards of a large store of energy being in close proximity to a cooker which relies on power being delivered in a slow, deliberate fashion applies to a lot of cookers, not least of which are propane gas grills.   But as with many grown-up tools,  it's a good idea to understand the hazards, the controls that mitigate them, and a little forethought as to how you'll respond if controls fail, because they sometimes do.  

Adding fuel to these is not unlike adding gas to a running engine.  You shouldn't do it.  And that's a good rule.  But yes, there are times when it _has _to be done and there are deliberate controls to then follow because you are engaging in a non-recommended process.  

I suspect the reality here is that we are all in violent agreement.


----------



## worldbfreebase

Dollars to donuts the switch failed or stuck and the fan was going full bore. Not an ideal situation but I have had the hopper open at 500° to add more fuel. I was going for a reverse sear and the temp stalled. That is how I figured out you have to have around 1/3 of a hopper of charcoal to get to 700°.


----------



## mcokevin

bill1 said:


> They definitely do *not* "recommend" opening the lid when hot.  The Warnings on the first few pages of the manual specifically say "Never open hopper during use.  If it is necessary to refill..."  (Wording only a committee of lawyers and sales engineers could come up with.)  And the reload instructions UNDERLINE the words "Do not add charcoal if grill exceeds 250F"  And they also describe engineered safety control switches on the hopper lid and the ash door that are designed cut power to the fan to permit this not-recommended process to be marginally safe.



Yes - you are correct.  The warnings on the first couple of pages also tell you not to use the grill as a heater and to keep your hands and face away from burning charcoal. 

I would contend though that they do "recommend" opening the lid if you need to add fuel.  Their manual saying "never open the hopper" then immediately contradicting itself by saying [paraphrased] "but if you do have to open the hopper to add fuel here's instructions for how to do it and when it's safe to do so" is providing a recommended procedure for opening the hopper lid and invalidates their use of the word "never". 

If they truly meant "never open the hopper" the warning would read something like: "Never open the hopper while the smoker is in use.  If it is necessary to add fuel then follow the Shutdown Procedure, wait for the smoker to cool to a safe temperature, add fuel to the hopper, and follow the Startup Procedure to resume your cook".  Obviously impractical, but if they *truly *meant never that's more like what it'd say.

Sorry to be pedantic but I have written and reviewed a fair number of operations and maintenance manuals and this is pretty poor wording (...and definitely written by attorneys, as you said!)

Use common sense.  Don't open the hopper when you're cooking pizza at 700 degrees, don't pick up a lit briquette and put it in your mouth, and don't roll your smoker inside for heat on a cold winter night.


----------



## SGMan

One thing to take into consideration when opening the hopper to add more charcoal (mid cook) is to INSERT THE SLIDES first.   This way you are cutting off some of the draft that will be further introduced when opening the hopper.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

It’s really not that scary opening the hopper over 250. Like the above mentioned example when your temp stalls at 550 and you want 700 it’s telling you it needs more fuel. Open the sucker up, don’t look inside or you’ll lose your mustache, dump your fuel and close it up. For crying out loud guys it not jet engine at the point you need to dump more charcoal in you have less in there the a Weber kettle grill. Common sense wear some fire gloves and don’t roll the smoker into your living room it’s tempting but just don’t it.


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea

I've been having pretty poor luck with putting wood directly in the hopper layered in with charcoal (lump or briquettes). It just isn't consistent. It seems best if you add say 4in+ of charcoal, then a few pieces of smoke wood, then more charcoal, then more smoke wood. This allows the wood to get up to temp and produce clean smoke by the time the heat and fire get to it. Problem is, if I'm smoking a steak, pork chops, etc. and I am only doing it for about an hour, I'm really not getting any of that wood on there as it hasn't reached the wood. When I put the wood lower, I get dirty smoke.  Another issue is if you layer it in with one type of wood, and you don't burn through it all (like a short cook) and your next cook you want a different wood flavor, you are stuck with whatever was in the hopper. It isn't an easy process to remove everything.

To test a way to produce good smoke flavor and not have to deal with all that, I decided to load the hopper with one type of charcoal (just filled it up with charcoal briquettes - Kingsford Competition). Then I take all the medium sized pieces of charred wood / charcoal that are remaining in the ash bin from the last cook and pull them out and set them to the side. I toss the rest of the ash away and then put the stuff I had put to the side back in the ash bin. I then toss a couple fresh pieces of wood in the ash bin. After that, I light the main hopper with a firestarter square and throw a half of a firestarter square in the ash bin and light that. Give it about 2-3 min to heat up and then close everything down and let it heat up.

I did pork chops in it. Cooked them for about 50 min at 225. Temps held perfect as expected since I was using a full hopper of charcoal. The few times I checked on it, there was good smelling, clean smoke in the chamber. I checked the ash bin and everything was smoking well in there. Threw a couple more small chunks in at about 30 min in. Took the pork chops off and seared them on the Weber. Only seasoned with salt and pepper and the smoke flavor was strong and very tasty. No hint of dirty or weak smoke.

I think this is the way I will do it for now. If I run into issues, I might try the split in the hopper surrounded by charcoal, but this method allows the unit to be consistent because you aren't messing with the hopper and allows you to get good smoke flavor still.


----------



## PPG1

BiscuitoftheSea said:


> I've been having pretty poor luck with putting wood directly in the hopper layered in with charcoal (lump or briquettes). It just isn't consistent. It seems best if you add say 4in+ of charcoal, then a few pieces of smoke wood, then more charcoal, then more smoke wood. This allows the wood to get up to temp and produce clean smoke by the time the heat and fire get to it. Problem is, if I'm smoking a steak, pork chops, etc. and I am only doing it for about an hour, I'm really not getting any of that wood on there as it hasn't reached the wood. When I put the wood lower, I get dirty smoke.  Another issue is if you layer it in with one type of wood, and you don't burn through it all (like a short cook) and your next cook you want a different wood flavor, you are stuck with whatever was in the hopper. It isn't an easy process to remove everything.
> 
> To test a way to produce good smoke flavor and not have to deal with all that, I decided to load the hopper with one type of charcoal (just filled it up with charcoal briquettes - Kingsford Competition). Then I take all the medium sized pieces of charred wood / charcoal that are remaining in the ash bin from the last cook and pull them out and set them to the side. I toss the rest of the ash away and then put the stuff I had put to the side back in the ash bin. I then toss a couple fresh pieces of wood in the ash bin. After that, I light the main hopper with a firestarter square and throw a half of a firestarter square in the ash bin and light that. Give it about 2-3 min to heat up and then close everything down and let it heat up.
> 
> I did pork chops in it. Cooked them for about 50 min at 225. Temps held perfect as expected since I was using a full hopper of charcoal. The few times I checked on it, there was good smelling, clean smoke in the chamber. I checked the ash bin and everything was smoking well in there. Threw a couple more small chunks in at about 30 min in. Took the pork chops off and seared them on the Weber. Only seasoned with salt and pepper and the smoke flavor was strong and very tasty. No hint of dirty or weak smoke.
> 
> I think this is the way I will do it for now. If I run into issues, I might try the split in the hopper surrounded by charcoal, but this method allows the unit to be consistent because you aren't messing with the hopper and allows you to get good smoke flavor still.


You pretty much confirm the fact that you have to get to know your smoker 'cause everyone even of the same brand will act different.  Congrats on you getting a handle on yours


----------



## Bigheaded

Maybe it's just dumb luck, but I've never had a problem with wood chunks in the hopper on my 560. I don't even think I read read the instructions because I usually toss 1 in then put some charcoal then some more wood then charcoal then more wood. And I put a few small chunks in the ash bin. I definitely don't pay close attention outside of keeping it around 4-6 chunks in the hopper and 2 in the bin.


----------



## Smokin Okie

Tom Horsman has new MB 1050, says all new for 2021.   Looks like he's gonna set up a " Battle of the Gravity Feeds "


----------



## rexster314

Smokin Okie said:


> Tom Horsman has new MB 1050, says all new for 2021.   Looks like he's gonna set up a " Battle of the Gravity Feeds "



Video doesn't have anything to do with a new 1050


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea

rexster314 said:


> Video doesn't have anything to do with a new 1050


Isn't the entire video about the 1050? I'm confused by your comment. Do you mean that the 1050 hasn't been upgraded? If so, that isn't true. It has been modified slightly with quality of life changes.


----------



## Smokin Okie

Tom says in the title on YT

*



Masterbuilt 1050 Gravity Series Charcoal Grill Review! / New and Improved for 2021! Awesome!
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## kennnyp1

So first time poster here. I have a 1050 and it's been going pretty well except for one horrible chicken thigh cook. I have no clue what I did wrong but the surface of the skinless chicken was really tough. Anyway, I was hoping the someone could help me out with something. I can't seem to get my wood chunks to light when I put them in the ash bin. I have tried the new masterbuilt grate and the grate from klotes mods. Neither seem to fix my issue. I've been burning Kingsford briquettes and once I'm done with that I'm going with royal oak lump charcoal. I don't know if that will make a difference but I'm not sure what else to try other than throwing some tumbleweeds in get a fire going. I read on this forum that someone put a grate in the ash bin. Can anyone send a link to that, I might give it a try.


----------



## mcokevin

kennnyp1 said:


> So first time poster here. I have a 1050 and it's been going pretty well except for one horrible chicken thigh cook. I have no clue what I did wrong but the surface of the skinless chicken was really tough. Anyway, I was hoping the someone could help me out with something. I can't seem to get my wood chunks to light when I put them in the ash bin. I have tried the new masterbuilt grate and the grate from klotes mods. Neither seem to fix my issue. I've been burning Kingsford briquettes and once I'm done with that I'm going with royal oak lump charcoal. I don't know if that will make a difference but I'm not sure what else to try other than throwing some tumbleweeds in get a fire going. I read on this forum that someone put a grate in the ash bin. Can anyone send a link to that, I might give it a try.



I haven't had great success with smoking chunks in the ash bin either, so I don't think it's anything you are doing wrong (or at least, you and I are both doing it wrong!).  I wasn't happy with the amount of smoke I was getting so I wound up switching to putting a split in the hopper, and that has been working out good for me so far.



 Smokin Okie
 I think has a good solution for wood chunks in your ash bin.  If you go back a bit on this thread I'm sure it's covered.


----------



## worldbfreebase

I don't have a pic of it but I have a grate in the ash bin to elevate the wood out of the ash but it is not a grate that will really stop partially burnt coals from falling through it.

yesterday I tried something new. I put 8 or ten briqs in the bin under the grate and lit them. I then lit the wood chunk and put it on the grate. I use fire starter blocks and a map gas torch to light the charcoal, i hit the wood chunk directly with the torch to get it going.

This was by far the cleanest and most consistent smoke I have produced with my 1050.


----------



## Smokin Okie

Right here .............   Some are buying little backpacking grill grates that set inside the ash bin.    This gets the chunks up out of the ash where they get more air,  and also get some air from the fan, and burn easier and cleaner.   Also keeps large chunks of coal from dropping directly into the ash, which stirs it up and gets picked up by the fan and goes into the cook chamber.    

That  chunk of apple I have on the grate,  I will split that and maybe add a couple more halves .


----------



## Smokin Okie

This may not be the exact one,   but something like it


----------



## PPG1

kennnyp1 said:


> So first time poster here. I have a 1050 and it's been going pretty well except for one horrible chicken thigh cook. I have no clue what I did wrong but the surface of the skinless chicken was really tough. Anyway, I was hoping the someone could help me out with something. I can't seem to get my wood chunks to light when I put them in the ash bin. I have tried the new masterbuilt grate and the grate from klotes mods. Neither seem to fix my issue. I've been burning Kingsford briquettes and once I'm done with that I'm going with royal oak lump charcoal. I don't know if that will make a difference but I'm not sure what else to try other than throwing some tumbleweeds in get a fire going. I read on this forum that someone put a grate in the ash bin. Can anyone send a link to that, I might give it a try.


I have one of the earlier models of the 560.  The one thing I noticed that when I did the grate mod I was not dropping large enough pieces of charcoal to get wood chunks in ash bin started.  I removed my mod and wallah charcoal fell and started my wood chunks so perhaps yours is not dropping big enough pieces of charcoal


----------



## bill1

Smokin Okie said:


> Right here .............   Some are buying little backpacking grill grates that set inside the ash bin.    This gets the chunks up out of the ash where they get more air,  and also get some air from the fan, and burn easier and cleaner.   Also keeps large chunks of coal from dropping directly into the ash,... which stirs it up and gets picked up by the fan and goes into the cook chamber.


Nice!  And I note your grate is spaced up quite high which puts your smoker chunks closer to the red hot coals above.
 Control of both airflow and ambient heat is critical in getting wood to smoke but not burn.


----------



## Smokin Okie

bill1 said:


> Nice!  And I note your grate is spaced up quite high which puts your smoker chunks closer to the red hot coals above.
> Control of both airflow and ambient heat is critical in getting wood to smoke but not burn.



The only possible problem,  which I've not had and have not read of any others' having,   is the CharGriller flap type issue.   Though the flap on the MB is embedded deeper toward the cook chamber, unlike the CharGriller.

At high temps,  I think the chunks ignite into flame.    I reversed seared some porterhouse pork chop recenetly,  when I cranked it up to sear,  I could see flames shooting into the manifold.    Now,  I don't have a lot of grilling experience with my MB560,  I use it as a smoker almost entirely,  so that may be normal.

And I should add, I have that expanded metal resting on a firebrick that has been broken in half.    I just happen to have a broken firebrick, but it would be worth sacrificing one for the cause.


----------



## worldbfreebase

1050 shoots flames into the manifold at high temp with only charcoal


----------



## BBQ Bird

worldbfreebase said:


> 1050 shoots flames into the manifold at high temp with only charcoal


So does the 800.  Plus any grease that dripped down into it will catch fire.


----------



## mcokevin

Just another +1 for the flame spitting behavior being normal.  Maybe I'll rename my 1050 to Dragon's Breath or something similar in the Masterbuilt App.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

BBQ Bird said:


> So does the 800.  Plus any grease that dripped down into it will catch fire.



its a great way to clean the grill with minimal effort let the grease fire incinerate anything caked on


----------



## worldbfreebase

yeah, except when you are just getting going on a spatchcocked turkey on thanksgiving


----------



## kennnyp1

SmokinOkie provided an Amazon link to a backpack grill. I ordered it and this is what it looks like in the ash bin. Unfortunately, I only ever have time to smoke on the weekend, but I figured I would share what it looks like so far in case anyone is interested. The grate feels well built and seems sturdy in the bin. I have high hopes that using worldbfreebase's suggestion of putting some briquettes under this grate will let me consistently smoke some pieces in the bin.


----------



## Chasdev

I place wood in the ash bin and within a 20 minutes of starting the charcoal there's enough lit coal pieces falling into the bin to light the wood and produce tons of good smoke.
After the cooker has been running an hour or more, the ash bin has a layer of glowing coals and any wood I place on them jumps to flames and in fact burns out pretty quickly, so I add more wood once an hour.
I also add wood to the charcoal when I load the gravity chamber and it handles it just fine.


----------



## Smokin Okie

912smoker said:


> No haven't really noticed a difference.
> I always use the pan/rack for chops, steaks  then move them to the grates for searing. Use them for ribs and brisket  entire cook



Just to be clear,  you use the pan as a drip pan AND the rack ?    And then which grate do you put the pan/rack on ?

I used the pan for the first time today,  but I put the pan on the bottom grate without the rack.    Then put baby back ribs on the middle grate.     

I put a TelTru in the hood and took out that Fisher Price gauge.   I ran the cooker at 275* but the TelTru only read 210*.   I took the pan off the bottom grate and out of the cooker , and the middle grate jumped up to 270*.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

Put the 1050 through its paces today. 2 chickens, 2 pork loins and a glorious tomahawk.


----------



## BBQ Bird

Roman Buffalo said:


> Put the 1050 through its paces today. 2 chickens, 2 pork loins and a glorious tomahawk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 499804
> 
> View attachment 499805


Looks delicious.  Well done sir.


----------



## 912smoker

Smokin Okie said:


> Just to be clear,  you use the pan as a drip pan AND the rack ?    And then which grate do you put the pan/rack on ?
> 
> I used the pan for the first time today,  but I put the pan on the bottom grate without the rack.    Then put baby back ribs on the middle grate.
> 
> I put a TelTru in the hood and took out that Fisher Price gauge.   I ran the cooker at 275* but the TelTru only read 210*.   I took the pan off the bottom grate and out of the cooker , and the middle grate jumped up to 270*.


Yes I line the pan in foil for easy cleanup of grease/drippings.  Usually put pan/tack on the bottom grate.


----------



## Smokin Okie

912smoker said:


> Yes I line the pan in foil for easy cleanup of grease/drippings.  Usually put pan/tack on the bottom grate.



Yesterday, I replaced the pan with a smaller drip pan ,  9 X 13 and 2 " high,   and the temp on the upper grate climbed to nearer the set temp.

I think that larger pan really disrupts the air flow.   I should've checked the top grate and see how that larger pan effects that level.


----------



## 912smoker

Oh yeah a use a 2nd therm at grate level and adjust the temp to compensate


----------



## Smokin Okie

912smoker said:


> Oh yeah a use a 2nd therm at grate level and adjust the temp to compensate



I just read another post of yours, and you have the 1050 ,  right ?    That would make a large diff in using that drip pan.   On the 560, it almost covers the entire lower grate.


----------



## 912smoker

That's right so I can only speak in terms of the 1050. I would still use the 2nd rack with a smaller pan underneath if possible to catch drippins


----------



## deeve5603

Hello All, I am reading through this thread after buying a 1050 V2 Sunday and  was very excited to try out this smoker/grill combo as it would replace my Pit Barrel Cooker and Weber 22.  It seems like the best of both worlds with the gravity fan powered charcoal and heat control.  Unfortunately, right off the bat I started having problems with the 1050 in the area of the door switch not working and a grease leak around the bracket that holds the drip pan. Upon inspection I found that there was at least one rivet missing that holds the pan bracket on adding to an already prevalent problem area. I posted on the FB group and found that it is not uncommon to have those problems. 

I am a but discouraged that an $799 grill is having those types of problems and known issues that need fixes before really being used.  I am encouraged that they can be fixed, but am bummed its even happening in the first place.  I think I may return this one and either get a refund or exchange.  Since I like the concept so much, are there other brands that accomplish the same thing with better quality?  I have seen the Char-Griller, but that appears to have its own issues.  Seems that the price point is not considered expensive or an area where quality is better. 

I hope I dont offend any of the users who are happy with what they have as if I didn't have these problems before even really cooking anything I would be quite happy as well.  

THanks!
Dave


----------



## 912smoker

Certainly understand and hate that you're having trouble with your new MB. Their online C/S will send you a new switch if you file a warranty claim.
I received mine last week after filing a claim the previous week. If you manually push the switch 20 times or so it should start working. Then I spray with contact cleaner between cooks.
Sorry l don't have a solution for the missing rivet other than a return/exchange.  Sounds like you may have a Monday am assembly problem !


----------



## worldbfreebase

pop a couple rivets in it, make sure the wire connections are good and correctly connected. If it is a bad contactor switch, you could try spraying some contact cleaner or wd40 in it. If that doesn't do it, file a warranty claim and in the meantime, take it out and tape the connectors together to bypass it.


----------



## 912smoker

Yep I'm a DIYer and I would fix it myself with a  rivet or bolt. And the suggestions above  should remedy the switch issues.  I'll just keep my new one for a spare ! And they sent a bag of 
MB lump charcoal  !


----------



## deeve5603

Thanks all. I think I may try and do an exchange and see how that works out.


----------



## Chasdev

Best plan is to sip the wires below the switch and tie them together, the ECU will think the door is always shut and run as normal.
You can replace the switch and cook with it while you wait for a new switch, OR just leave it shunted and cook on like I did.
I have new switches in a box on the shelf.


----------



## worldbfreebase

DONT SNIP THE WIRES!  They have a female connector on them. Take the two screws out remove the wire connections and tape them together until you get a new switch.


----------



## deeve5603

The switch is something I am not too concerned about. There are a couple of ways to deal with it. The silly leak due to poor construction is something else. The other part is it is such a heavy hunk of metal it is not easy to load into the truck.


----------



## worldbfreebase

I get it that some people are not handy and don't have the tools, and that is o.k. it really is. But for God's sake, it is a standard 1/8" rivet that any man worth his nuts at least has a friend that can pop one in there in about 4 seconds.


----------



## deeve5603

Oh no doubt. I am handy enough and own a rivet gun.  For me it is more the point I suppose. It's been a long time since I have paid for something this expensive and been this  unimpressed with the quality. I expected more.  

I looked some more and noticed that the rivets are indeed the problem. They are all there, so that's good I guess. It's the choice of fasteners that is the problem. One has the middle missing and I can see the storage rack below, which leads to the drips. Not a good design. I've mentioned that enough though. It is what it is and I can't change that. I can either fix it right, which I shouldn't have to do, or get rid of it and move on.
I do appreciate this thread and the contributors to it.  
Thanks.


----------



## onemanlan

Overall I love the grill, but 15 or so cooks in I'm starting to see issues on my 560.  On top of having odd open-not-open signaling, I have a grease leg leak at the front left of the smoker down the leg. Anybody run into this? In the future I'll have a grill mat under it, but for now I'd like to try to stop the leak from occurring.


----------



## Chasdev

The door sensor switches need replacement, it seems to happen to all of them.
I cut the wires below the sensors and connected each to their own other wire to make the controller see the doors as closed so I could keep cooking while waiting for new free ones from Masterbuilt to arrive.
I use a drip/water pan to catch grease on all my cookers so build up is not on my radar.


----------



## bill1

My earlier estimate that these switches are 3-nines reliable was probably naively optimistic.  
I trust those of you who are jumpering these interlocks are aware of the dangers of adding fuel to the top hopper when there's a fire present  and are planning accordingly if you do, e.g. inserting the smaller air intake sliding short.


----------



## Chasdev

I had no issues doing exactly that but I suppose if one forgot and left the bin top door open it might get rather hot.
I did not install the shut down plate and perhaps it's because I only had the door open for as long as it took to drop some wood and pour briquettes in there, nothing happened at all, just the regular cloud of oak smoke pluming out, but that happens with the fan on or off.


----------



## negolien

lol 2 years in 0 issues rans like a champ i love my 560


----------



## Roman Buffalo

negolien said:


> lol 2 years in 0 issues rans like a champ i love my 560



ditto on my 1050


----------



## Will Squared

negolien said:


> lol 2 years in 0 issues rans like a champ i love my 560


Me too. My 560 is an integral part of my BBQ setup. I work the 560 and my Blackstone together.
The only upgrade I did was heavy gauge Stainless steel the  fuel chute and fire chamber... I like to run in the hot zone.
The 560 is an Awesome Machine !


----------



## Will Squared

I have had the fan not turn on a couple of times on firing up 
but unplug and replug the connections.
Gremlins prolly...


----------



## 912smoker

Yep I had to press and release the hopper lid switch 20 or so times last night and she climbed right on up to 650°. Simple fix.


----------



## bill1

912smoker said:


> ...press and release the hopper lid switch 20 or so times last night and she climbed right on up to 650°. _*Simple fix.*_ [my italics]


I hope you were joking.  And that Masterbuilt is following this thread.  Because clearly these are not hermetically-sealed switches to be failing this fast.  And since these serve a strictly safety-related function, Masterbuilt better begin offering replacements real soon or they'll get a much worse "rap" than the Weber Smokefire did.


----------



## 912smoker

No sir not at all. I filed a warranty claim with Masterbuilt and received a switch the following week. But I also did a search and read how to fix the problem without replacing the switch. Pretty simple 15 second fix. And it is not a safety issue to me because the switch gets stuck in the open position and does not allow fan to come on.


----------



## PPG1

912smoker said:


> No sir not at all. I filed a warranty claim with Masterbuilt and received a switch the following week. But I also did a search and read how to fix the problem without replacing the switch. Pretty simple 15 second fix. And it is not a safety issue to me because the switch gets stuck in the open position and does not allow fan to come on.


Sometimes people go a little overboard on "safety" features.  It's all about CYA.  Opening the hopper lid to reload is like saying do not open the door to your firebox to load a stick while the coals are hot.  with all the warnings now a days I wonder how I made it to 65 without those warnings when I was growing up...lol


----------



## mcokevin

PPG1 said:


> Sometimes people go a little overboard on "safety" features.  It's all about CYA.  Opening the hopper lid to reload is like saying do not open the door to your firebox to load a stick while the coals are hot.  with all the warnings now a days I wonder how I made it to 65 without those warnings when I was growing up...lol


I have said this once or twice already in this thread - it is about common sense.  Don't do dumb things -- don't short the hopper switch so you can leave the lid open -- that is dumb.  

The manual has warnings not to put your hands or face into an open flame, not to pick up hot charcoal, not to use your smoker as a heater, and not to immerse the electronics in liquid.... No shit.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

mcokevin said:


> I have said this once or twice already in this thread - it is about common sense.  Don't do dumb things -- don't short the hopper switch so you can leave the lid open -- that is dumb.
> 
> The manual has warnings not to put your hands or face into an open flame, not to pick up hot charcoal, not to use your smoker as a heater, and not to immerse the electronics in liquid.... No shit.



Don’t cook with charcoal inside I believe is in the manual as well don’t forget that one. This a pretty intimidating grill from the sounds of it  lol.


----------



## BBQ Bird

I bought my 800 in January and haven't had any issues with the switches over about a dozen cooks.  If I recall correctly, when MB released the 800, they upgraded the charcoal grate, and they also upgraded the switches theu were using.  

So, I believe the 800s and new 560s/1050s have higher quality switches in them.  Has anyone with a 560 or 1050 that came with the new charcoal grate (purchased new this year) had any switch failures?


----------



## 912smoker

Yes. But not until after many cooks! Also my ash grate  warps and has to be bent back into shape from time to time as I do a lot of high temps sears. Haven't reported it to MB and probably won't as it's an easy fix and no safety issues.
Not for me..


----------



## nstreetm

Does anyone know a good replacement for the hopper gasket on the masterbuilt 1050 gravity series?  I think mine got mixed up with the packaging and was thrown away.  Now a replacement is going to take two weeks.  Any ideas?  Seems like if I knew that material and the dimensions I could make one myself.  Much appreciation to any ideas.  Thanks!


----------



## 912smoker

Try this


----------



## SGMan

nstreetm said:


> Does anyone know a good replacement for the hopper gasket on the masterbuilt 1050 gravity series?  I think mine got mixed up with the packaging and was thrown away.  Now a replacement is going to take two weeks.  Any ideas?  Seems like if I knew that material and the dimensions I could make one myself.  Much appreciation to any ideas.  Thanks!



Look for 'LavaLock' it is a popular option for these smokers.


----------



## Smokin Okie

912smoker said:


> Try this




I did that very mod, just like Tom did.   And mine 560 leaked badly in the corners.   So badly , I had to abort the cook.  ( should've tested before I  did a cook )  The tadpole gasket doesn't seal the corners.    I took the tadpole off,  but if I were gonna use it ,  I would fill the corners with RTV silicone.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

Wife asked what I wanted to do this weekend. Silly question we’re smoking it up! Happy Father’s Day folks


----------



## jmancuso

I’m going to be smoking a couple of pork shoulders for a party and won’t have a spare cooler to hold them in. Are there any issues holding them in the Masterbuilt at 170-180 for an extra hour or two?


----------



## mcokevin

Don’t think so, but if it’s only an hour you won’t need a cooler. Wrap it good in foil and then wrap that in beach towels. It’ll stay plenty hot for an hour.


----------



## smokewaggin

jmancuso said:


> I’m going to be smoking a couple of pork shoulders for a party and won’t have a spare cooler to hold them in. Are there any issues holding them in the Masterbuilt at 170-180 for an extra hour or two?


 If you want to keep them in the smoker for an extended period i would wrap them in foil.  Honestly for an hour or so a good double wrap of heavy duty aluminum foil should keep them just fine.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

little Q view from yesterday.

Anyone experiment with premium charcoals? I tried Kamado Joe big block this weekend which is about 3x more then the usual stuff I pick up. I cooked for just short of 6 hrs ranging from 225-300. and had just enough charcoal left where it was starting to dip below the target temp of 300 degrees at the end. Otherwise it held the temp great for the majority of the cook. It leaves some decent sized chunks in the hopper that can be reused. The bag claims about 18 hour burn time which going off of my results I can see that holding true.

in my eyes 6 hours on a hopper fill is pretty good for a 1050.


----------



## PPG1

On my MB560 I get 10 hrs out of royal oak briquets


----------



## Roman Buffalo

PPG1 said:


> On my MB560 I get 10 hrs out of royal oak briquets



I can see that happening. Slightly smaller cooking chamber same size hopper. I’ve had good luck with briquettes in general in the past.


----------



## worldbfreebase

i picked up some B&B and ran them with the new grate I ordered from masterbuilt on the 1050 over the weekend. Ran start up , 11 hours on a brisket, and shut down, still had a 1/4 of a hopper left.


----------



## SGMan

Copied and pasted from some of my Facebook groups, but it might help someone here too.

I have come to the conclusion that tumbleweeds are the only firestarter I plan to use from here on out.  Those crappy cardboard squares don't light and get hot enough, and they often fall down into the ash bin before lighting the charcoal.   I was so frustrated that I broke out the industrial searing torch to get the coals started.
-Free to a good home : Shitty carboard firestarter squares.   Especially good for pellet grill owners who wear speedos and drink white claw.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

SGMan said:


> Copied and pasted from some of my Facebook groups, but it might help someone here too.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that tumbleweeds are the only firestarter I plan to use from here on out.  Those crappy cardboard squares don't light and get hot enough, and they often fall down into the ash bin before lighting the charcoal.   I was so frustrated that I broke out the industrial searing torch to get the coals started.
> -Free to a good home : Shitty carboard firestarter squares.   Especially good for pellet grill owners who wear speedos and drink white claw.



moved on from fire starters and started using my propane torch used for flame weeding and ice melting . About a minute at full tilt and it’s off to the races.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

worldbfreebase said:


> i picked up some B&B and ran them with the new grate I ordered from masterbuilt on the 1050 over the weekend. Ran start up , 11 hours on a brisket, and shut down, still had a 1/4 of a hopper left.



B&B is hard to come by here I’m thinking of ordering a bag of that and jealous devil.


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea

SGMan said:


> Copied and pasted from some of my Facebook groups, but it might help someone here too.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that tumbleweeds are the only firestarter I plan to use from here on out.  Those crappy cardboard squares don't light and get hot enough, and they often fall down into the ash bin before lighting the charcoal.   I was so frustrated that I broke out the industrial searing torch to get the coals started.
> -Free to a good home : Shitty carboard firestarter squares.   Especially good for pellet grill owners who wear speedos and drink white claw.



I use these: 
Link

1 square in the hopper starter and half a square in the ash pan with the leftover charcoal and wood from the last cook. Light them up and 3 min later lock everything down. Never not worked....


----------



## Smokin Okie

I use the Rutland fire starters.   If that's the product the guy on Facebook is having a problem with, then I think its his problem.    My only complaint with Rutland is it takes a few more seconds to get them ignited, especially on windy days.

Best price is at Tractor Supply


----------



## PPG1

I've been using Firestarter Sticks.  Thin strips of wood saturated in pine sap I think.  I cut them in halve, put the two halves in, use a lighter and I'm off to the races


----------



## onemanlan

The pressed sawdust squares work well enough for me. I have certainly run into issues where they barely fit on the rails which can be a problem at times, but most of the time they light the charcoal before hand. Before starting up I shake out the ash by rattling the charcoal grate from the previous cook. Toss in cube (or 2 if they're crappy quality). Light up. If I want to speed it up I do the fan start where all the doors are closed but the charcoal chute lid & the fan block has been removed. Depress the fan button on the chute door & let the fan blast the flames of the starter up into the charcoal chute. You can do this until temp, but I usually do it for a min or three for a jump start then let it occur naturally from there. Alternatively I just wait a bit longer for the chute to catch. The re-lighting of charcoal is made more difficult if it's rained a good bit & moisture has made its way into the charcoal. I do wish the rails were either closer together or the space was larger to more easily fit different style starter products.

How do you cut your fire sticks? With a saw? I bought some a while back & they're not great for any of my smoker or chimney set ups. Been resigned to using them as fire pit starters instead. Would love to use them on the grill if possible.


----------



## 912smoker

Smokin Okie said:


> I use the Rutland fire starters.   If that's the product the guy on Facebook is having a problem with, then I think its his problem.    My only complaint with Rutland is it takes a few more seconds to get them ignited, especially on windy days.
> 
> Best price is at Tractor Supply


I agree Oakie. I use the MB Firestarters and have had 0 issues. I tried the tumbleweeds but never could get them to work ...for me. I do intend to try the Rutland brand when I run out of my current stock.


----------



## PPG1

onemanlan said:


> How do you cut your fire sticks? With a saw?


I just use a pair of tin snips


----------



## RiversideSm0ker

Roman Buffalo said:


> little Q view from yesterday.
> 
> Anyone experiment with premium charcoals? I tried Kamado Joe big block this weekend which is about 3x more then the usual stuff I pick up. I cooked for just short of 6 hrs ranging from 225-300. and had just enough charcoal left where it was starting to dip below the target temp of 300 degrees at the end. Otherwise it held the temp great for the majority of the cook. It leaves some decent sized chunks in the hopper that can be reused. The bag claims about 18 hour burn time which going off of my results I can see that holding true.
> 
> in my eyes 6 hours on a hopper fill is pretty good for a 1050.
> 
> 
> View attachment 501696


OMG I want some ribs now.

G


----------



## Chasdev

I've started using by bernzomatic propane torch, I just tilt it up toward the coals and flame away for around 60 seconds.
I was using the nests and still have a large box of them on the shelf but I don't like the smoke they produce.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

fire starter


----------



## 912smoker

Ummm yeah that'll work lol


----------



## Bigheaded

I ran out of firestarters so I did what Tommy from Backyard BBQ on YT suggests.  Folded up a paper towel, soaked it in canola oil and it worked well on my 560.


----------



## BBQ Bird

Bigheaded said:


> I ran out of firestarters so I did what Tommy from Backyard BBQ on YT suggests.  Folded up a paper towel, soaked it in canola oil and it worked well on my 560.


This is what I've been doing with my 800 since I got it in January.   Mostly it's worked well.  I've had a few times recently where I've had to use a 2nd paper towel,  but I think it's been due to bad charcoal.


----------



## Smokenjeeper

Odd thing has happened.  Last 2 cooks, my 1050 won't get past 500.  Fan slows down right at 500 .  Was trying to go to 600 and she just dies.  Have over half full on charcoal


----------



## 567Chief

Smokenjeeper said:


> Odd thing has happened.  Last 2 cooks, my 1050 won't get past 500.  Fan slows down right at 500 .  Was trying to go to 600 and she just dies.  Have over half full on charcoal


Sounds like a bad lid switch.


----------



## Smokenjeeper

Kind of what I was thinking. I'll swap that out and see.


----------



## Chasdev

I would think a bad switch would cause the display to read "open".
All a door switch can do is report continuity or and "open" circuit to the processor.
Any sensor input that would cause the processor to alter the temp you selected should appear on the screen as an error.
I would send an email to Masterbuilt and describe the episode.


----------



## 912smoker

Chasdev said:


> I would think a bad switch would cause the display to read "open".
> All a door switch can do is report continuity or and "open" circuit to the processor.
> Any sensor input that would cause the processor to alter the temp you selected should appear on the screen as an error.
> I would send an email to Masterbuilt and describe the episode.


You will not get an error message on the control panel. I had the same issue. 
If you quickly press and release the switch 20 times or so it should start operating correctly.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

912smoker said:


> You will not get an error message on the control panel. I had the same issue.
> If you quickly press and release the switch 20 times or so it should start operating correctly.



Have you had this issue the whole time or just with the recent update? Mines been acting up when it comes to going into higher temps. If I want to go from 375 to 600 it pretty much go to 500 and the fan will slow down then actually drop in temp from there. Only thing I can think of was it had an update not long ago.


----------



## worldbfreebase

the switches are nothing more than low voltage contactors. The circuit is either open or closed, there is no in between. open will 100% result in an error message on the display and prevent the fan from operating.

the fan not continuing to operate above 500° is not a faulty switch. 

You have a P.I.D. problem.


----------



## Smokenjeeper

Roman Buffalo said:


> Have you had this issue the whole time or just with the recent update? Mines been acting up when it comes to going into higher temps. If I want to go from 375 to 600 it pretty much go to 500 and the fan will slow down then actually drop in temp from there. Only thing I can think of was it had an update not long ago.


This started with the update.  I had only done low cooks till i noticed it on the past 2 high cooks.  1st time i thought it was just low fuel but that is not the case.  The fan slows down and holds the temp at 500 when set over 500.  Very annoying to say the least.


----------



## Smokenjeeper

Smokenjeeper said:


> This started with the update.  I had only done low cooks till i noticed it on the past 2 high cooks.  1st time i thought it was just low fuel but that is not the case.  The fan slows down and holds the temp at 500 when set over 500.  Very annoying to say the least.


I have a call scheduled with Masterbuilt tomorrow. I will report back.


----------



## bill1

People:  Read the Fantastic Manual.  In the very front pages under "Warnings and Important Safeguards" the section ends with these Safety Features: 

*Lid Switch*_ – Prevents grill from overheating.
• If the set temperature is above 500°F (260°C) the controller will regulate the grill temperature to 500°F (260°C) when the grill lid is opened. Once the lid is closed the grill will return to the set temperature.
• If the set temperature is below 500°F (260°C) the controller will continue to regulate the grill at the set temperature when the grill lid is opened.
*Hopper Switches* – Reduces chimney effect when hopper is opened.
1. Hopper Lid Switch: The fan will stop when the hopper lid is opened. The fan will restart when the hopper lid is closed.
2. Hopper Ash Door Switch: The fan will stop when the hopper ash door is opened. The fan will restart when the hopper ash door is closed.  _

When these things happen, as described/promised, it's not an Error, it's been designed in.  It's a feature (safety feature) not a bug.  Don't expect the control system to call it an Error.  
This thread has plenty of evidence that people are having switch trouble.  They're probably not hermetic so smoke and creosote is building up in them.  (My Wild Guess only.)  

Now if your hopper lid and ash door are physically closed but your fans won't come on, you should expect the switches are stuck open.  Twiddling with them 20 or 100 times may temporarily fix the issue but the real fix is to replace the switch.  If your fans are kinda' working but your controller appears "stuck" at 450-500, then your Lid Switch is open.  If your lid is physically closed, then the switch is bad and you can twiddle with it but you _should _replace it.  

And yes, do this trouble-shooting for Masterbuilt, but insist they send you free replacement switches.  Calling them "faulty interlocks" should get their attention. 

Now a temporary "fix" is to jumper these interlock switches and thus disable what Masterbuilt clearly calls a Safety Feature.  If you have parts on order, go ahead and take the chance; I'd do the same.   But I wouldn't consider it a permanent solution.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

bill1 said:


> People:  Read the Fantastic Manual.  In the very front pages under "Warnings and Important Safeguards" the section ends with these Safety Features:
> 
> *Lid Switch*_ – Prevents grill from overheating.
> • If the set temperature is above 500°F (260°C) the controller will regulate the grill temperature to 500°F (260°C) when the grill lid is opened. Once the lid is closed the grill will return to the set temperature.
> • If the set temperature is below 500°F (260°C) the controller will continue to regulate the grill at the set temperature when the grill lid is opened.
> *Hopper Switches* – Reduces chimney effect when hopper is opened.
> 1. Hopper Lid Switch: The fan will stop when the hopper lid is opened. The fan will restart when the hopper lid is closed.
> 2. Hopper Ash Door Switch: The fan will stop when the hopper ash door is opened. The fan will restart when the hopper ash door is closed.  _
> 
> When these things happen, as described/promised, it's not an Error, it's been designed in.  It's a feature (safety feature) not a bug.  Don't expect the control system to call it an Error.
> This thread has plenty of evidence that people are having switch trouble.  They're probably not hermetic so smoke and creosote is building up in them.  (My Wild Guess only.)
> 
> Now if your hopper lid and ash door are physically closed but your fans won't come on, you should expect the switches are stuck open.  Twiddling with them 20 or 100 times may temporarily fix the issue but the real fix is to replace the switch.  If your fans are kinda' working but your controller appears "stuck" at 450-500, then your Lid Switch is open.  If your lid is physically closed, then the switch is bad and you can twiddle with it but you _should _replace it.
> 
> And yes, do this trouble-shooting for Masterbuilt, but insist they send you free replacement switches.  Calling them "faulty interlocks" should get their attention.
> 
> Now a temporary "fix" is to jumper these interlock switches and thus disable what Masterbuilt clearly calls a Safety Feature.  If you have parts on order, go ahead and take the chance; I'd do the same.   But I wouldn't consider it a permanent solution.




You mean the manual was not meant to be  used as a fire starter? 

This is good info thanks. It’s just odd it’s happening after an update must be a coincidence


----------



## Chasdev

I'm still trying to figure out how to grill steaks at max temps when the processor limits temps to 500 with the door open?
Or do I not get to watch my steaks sizzle when max temp is reached?
I'm paranoid about letting the meat off the leash so to speak, what if a grease fire breaks out and I can't see it due to the lid being closed?


----------



## jrberg56

worldbfreebase said:


> i picked up some B&B and ran them with the new grate I ordered from masterbuilt on the 1050 over the weekend. Ran start up , 11 hours on a brisket, and shut down, still had a 1/4 of a hopper left.


Were these the briquettes, char logs or lump? Ace Hardware has all 3 aroundish here.


----------



## Smokin Okie

Chasdev said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to grill steaks at max temps when the processor limits temps to 500 with the door open?
> Or do I not get to watch my steaks sizzle when max temp is reached?
> I'm paranoid about letting the meat off the leash so to speak, what if a grease fire breaks out and I can't see it due to the lid being closed?



I see my gravity feed as a smoker.    I've tried grilling on it,  and I prefer my Kettles for grilling, both the 22 and 26" Kettle.    The grease fire concern on the MB is real. 

BTW,  this past weekend I smoked a slab of whole spares on the MB560 and at same time, a slab on my stick burner.    I then taste tested ( it should've been a blind test ) and while I prefer the stick burner results, the MB was right there close.


----------



## 912smoker

bill1 said:


> People:  Read the Fantastic Manual.  In the very front pages under "Warnings and Important Safeguards" the section ends with these Safety Features:
> 
> *Lid Switch*_ – Prevents grill from overheating.
> • If the set temperature is above 500°F (260°C) the controller will regulate the grill temperature to 500°F (260°C) when the grill lid is opened. Once the lid is closed the grill will return to the set temperature.
> • If the set temperature is below 500°F (260°C) the controller will continue to regulate the grill at the set temperature when the grill lid is opened.
> *Hopper Switches* – Reduces chimney effect when hopper is opened.
> 1. Hopper Lid Switch: The fan will stop when the hopper lid is opened. The fan will restart when the hopper lid is closed.
> 2. Hopper Ash Door Switch: The fan will stop when the hopper ash door is opened. The fan will restart when the hopper ash door is closed.  _
> 
> When these things happen, as described/promised, it's not an Error, it's been designed in.  It's a feature (safety feature) not a bug.  Don't expect the control system to call it an Error.
> This thread has plenty of evidence that people are having switch trouble.  They're probably not hermetic so smoke and creosote is building up in them.  (My Wild Guess only.)
> 
> Now if your hopper lid and ash door are physically closed but your fans won't come on, you should expect the switches are stuck open.  Twiddling with them 20 or 100 times may temporarily fix the issue but the real fix is to replace the switch.  If your fans are kinda' working but your controller appears "stuck" at 450-500, then your Lid Switch is open.  If your lid is physically closed, then the switch is bad and you can twiddle with it but you _should _replace it.
> 
> And yes, do this trouble-shooting for Masterbuilt, but insist they send you free replacement switches.  Calling them "faulty interlocks" should get their attention.
> 
> Now a temporary "fix" is to jumper these interlock switches and thus disable what Masterbuilt clearly calls a Safety Feature.  If you have parts on order, go ahead and take the chance; I'd do the same.   But I wouldn't consider it a permanent solution.


Exactly. I recommended fiddling with the switches as a temporary fix to help you get through the cook. I received a new Switch from Masterbuilt but have not put it in yet and not sure I will as long as I can easily remedy the problem. And using the contact cleaner between cooks has seemed to solve the problem.


----------



## 912smoker

Chasdev said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to grill steaks at max temps when the processor limits temps to 500 with the door open?
> Or do I not get to watch my steaks sizzle when max temp is reached?
> I'm paranoid about letting the meat off the leash so to speak, what if a grease fire breaks out and I can't see it due to the lid being closed?


FWIW.... I smoke mine at 225 until they reach an IT of 100. Remove from the grill and crank the heat up to 650. Resist the temptation to put them on early as you lose some heat as you open the lid. Cook on one side for a minute and a half then rotate for hash marks and repeat other side. Only takes about 3 minutes per side to reach 130-135 IT or adjust to your liking
Kosmos Q has a great MBGF steak video too


----------



## BBQ Bird

912smoker said:


> FWIW.... I smoke mine at 225 until they reach an IT of 100. Remove from the grill and crank the heat up to 650. Resist the temptation to put them on early as you lose some heat as you open the lid. Cook on one side for a minute and a half then rotate for hash marks and repeat other side. Only takes about 3 minutes per side to reach 130-135 IT or adjust to your liking
> Kosmos Q has a great MBGF steak video too


This is basically what I do also.  At those high temps, the steak gets seared so quickly that the lid is only closed for a minute or two before you have to flip.

Also, to reduce grease fires, I clean the cook chamber beforehand anytime I'm going to go over 500 degrees.   This makes a big difference.  The only significant fire I've had was early on when I didn't clean between cooking a pork shoulder (without a drip pan) and reverse searing some steaks.


----------



## 912smoker

And lining with tinfoil clean up easy!
I also add a layer to the top of the heat deflector


----------



## jcemt72

deeve5603 said:


> Hello All, I am reading through this thread after buying a 1050 V2 Sunday and  was very excited to try out this smoker/grill combo as it would replace my Pit Barrel Cooker and Weber 22.  It seems like the best of both worlds with the gravity fan powered charcoal and heat control.  Unfortunately, right off the bat I started having problems with the 1050 in the area of the door switch not working and a grease leak around the bracket that holds the drip pan. Upon inspection I found that there was at least one rivet missing that holds the pan bracket on adding to an already prevalent problem area. I posted on the FB group and found that it is not uncommon to have those problems.
> 
> I am a but discouraged that an $799 grill is having those types of problems and known issues that need fixes before really being used.  I am encouraged that they can be fixed, but am bummed its even happening in the first place.  I think I may return this one and either get a refund or exchange.  Since I like the concept so much, are there other brands that accomplish the same thing with better quality?  I have seen the Char-Griller, but that appears to have its own issues.  Seems that the price point is not considered expensive or an area where quality is better.
> 
> I hope I dont offend any of the users who are happy with what they have as if I didn't have these problems before even really cooking anything I would be quite happy as well.
> 
> THanks!
> Dave


Get the char griller 980. It is awesome


----------



## jcemt72

jcemt72 said:


> Get the char griller 980. It is awesome


So much better build quality than the master built and love the options to add smoke.


----------



## bill1

Chasdev said:


> ...what if a grease fire breaks out and I can't see it due to the lid being closed?


Read the Funloving Manual.  It's all in the Manual....  

See Troubleshooting.  Over-heating causes error code Err3.  MB lists the most likely causes as a grease fire or a controller malfunction that free-runs the fan to feed the fire excessively.  

Since you can set the control point to 700F, I'm going to guess the trip point for Err3 is ~900F.  And I'll hazard a guess that Err3 turns off the fan and, if you keep the lid shut, would extinguish the fire (alas also your meal) soon enough, with no action at all required on your part.   But since one cause of Err3 is a free-running fan, MB also instructs you to manually turn off the power upon getting an Err3 code.  

Since a grease fire gives pretty impressive flames that will reach your factory temp sensor, and since even a cool flame temp is ~2000F,  I don't think you have to worry about the unit not being able to handle a grease fire without your visual intervention.  As with any smoker and most cookers, don't be a Looky-Lou.    

And I trust everyone recognizes this discussion as a reminder to not operate any cooker close to combustible materials, like your overhead eaves or wood siding.


----------



## mcokevin

Well, add me to the list of MBG owners with failures.  Less than four months into ownership of my 1050 the controller / fan is on the fritz.  The smoker will light just fine and come up to temp, then the fan quits after about 15 minutes of cooking and no amount of resetting will bring the fan back online.  

First happened Saturday night while grilling dinner for friends.  Dinner was OK as I was able to get everything moved to my gasser quickly, and the 15 minutes of smoke still flavored the food.

Tried another test cook last night and exact same problem.  

And now we will see how Masterbuilt support is!


----------



## SGMan

mcokevin said:


> Well, add me to the list of MBG owners with failures.  Less than four months into ownership of my 1050 the controller / fan is on the fritz.  The smoker will light just fine and come up to temp, then the fan quits after about 15 minutes of cooking and no amount of resetting will bring the fan back online.
> 
> First happened Saturday night while grilling dinner for friends.  Dinner was OK as I was able to get everything moved to my gasser quickly, and the 15 minutes of smoke still flavored the food.
> 
> Tried another test cook last night and exact same problem.
> 
> And now we will see how Masterbuilt support is!



Check your switches.    Namely the ones on the hopper door(s) - these will stop the fan if 'open'. 
The switches tend to be the culprit more times than not.

Another thing - make sure that your controller software is up to date as well.


----------



## 912smoker

Yep sounds like a switch issue.  Had the same problem but mashed the switch in and out repeatedly for  30 seconds or so and everything operating as it should. 
I contacted MB support for a warranty claim and got a quick response and a replacement switch arrived the next week! Still haven't replaced as I don't mind manipulating the switches before the cooks.
Hopefully you'll have the same results  !


----------



## 912smoker

mcokevin said:


> Well, add me to the list of MBG owners with failures.  Less than four months into ownership of my 1050 the controller / fan is on the fritz.  The smoker will light just fine and come up to temp, then the fan quits after about 15 minutes of cooking and no amount of resetting will bring the fan back online.
> 
> First happened Saturday night while grilling dinner for friends.  Dinner was OK as I was able to get everything moved to my gasser quickly, and the 15 minutes of smoke still flavored the food.
> 
> Tried another test cook last night and exact same problem.
> 
> And now we will see how Masterbuilt support is!


And mine failed when I cooking for my daughter and new SIL. Smoke was fine but cranked the temp up for sear and ......


----------



## mcokevin

SGMan said:


> Check your switches.    Namely the ones on the hopper door(s) - these will stop the fan if 'open'.
> The switches tend to be the culprit more times than not.
> 
> Another thing - make sure that your controller software is up to date as well.





912smoker said:


> Yep sounds like a switch issue.  Had the same problem but mashed the switch in and out repeatedly for  30 seconds or so and everything operating as it should.
> I contacted MB support for a warranty claim and got a quick response and a replacement switch arrived the next week! Still haven't replaced as I don't mind manipulating the switches before the cooks.
> Hopefully you'll have the same results  !



Thanks Gents.  I did check the switches somewhat thoroughly but as I had food on the grill both times the main focus was to finish dinner.  

If the switches keep failing I'll probably wind up shorting them so the circuit is always closed, and then I'll add a manual toggle switch in near the controller so I can kill the fan when I am refueling on long smokes.  I would rather not do that as it's a pain and I then would not be able to let anyone else use the smoker as I've bypassed the auto safety features.

Hopefully we'll be good here... will keep you all posted.


----------



## BBQ Bird

912smoker said:


> Yep sounds like a switch issue.  Had the same problem but mashed the switch in and out repeatedly for  30 seconds or so and everything operating as it should.
> I contacted MB support for a warranty claim and got a quick response and a replacement switch arrived the next week! Still haven't replaced as I don't mind manipulating the switches before the cooks.
> Hopefully you'll have the same results  !


I've had a similar problem with my 800.  The switch for the ash door suddenly needs to be pushed in farther than the door pushes it.  I just wedged a small screw in there to keep it pushed in for now. 

I'll probably just short the switch before my next cook.


----------



## marsexpress

I've unfortunately had every switch go bad on my 800. Not only that, I've had it randomly switch off in the middle of cooks numerous times. Masterbuilt is shipping me 3 new switches and controller assembly, but it's going to keep happening with the switches, so I'm not sure what to do


----------



## negolien

marsexpress said:


> I've unfortunately had every switch go bad on my 800. Not only that, I've had it randomly switch off in the middle of cooks numerous times. Masterbuilt is shipping me 3 new switches and controller assembly, but it's going to keep happening with the switches, so I'm not sure what to do



 Switches can be bypassed fairly easy most of us did it pre-emptively cause well honestly their plastic. As for shut offs make sure u connect to wifi and do the update it fixes such issues.


----------



## RCAlan

marsexpress said:


> I've unfortunately had every switch go bad on my 800. Not only that, I've had it randomly switch off in the middle of cooks numerous times. Masterbuilt is shipping me 3 new switches and controller assembly, but it's going to keep happening with the switches, so I'm not sure what to do



Three things you should do as regular maintenance is 1.  Place a piece of heavy duty aluminum foil over the charcoal hopper lid switch and the ash bin switch. Put a small hole in the foil, so the switch stems can fit through it.  Doing this will help keep any debris out of the switches.  2.  Spray the switches with some electrical cleaner like this can actually fix faulty switches.  A can spray costs about $5.00 at Walmart or a PC store like Best Buy.






Spray the switches and their contact connectors lightly , then push the stems in and out a few times and then allow them to dry.  Wait 5 min. then push the switches in and out a few times and then power up your grill.  They should work fine after that.  As a routine maintenance, spray the switches at least once a month to help keep them working properly and clean.  3.  Always keep the charcoal hopper lid and the ash bin door closed, but do not latch them shut.  Latching them shut will have the switches springs compressed until the grill is used again.  In some cases, that could be days or weeks…   Which is adding wear and tear to the springs, even though the grill is not even being used.   The less wear and tear, the better.  Hopefully in the future, Masterbuilt and CharGriller will produce a more durable and longer lasting  switches for their Gravity Fed Smokers.. .02
Give the tips a try and Good luck.

__________________
Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## mcokevin

Got some new switches, a new probe (for some reason) and a new controller coming in sometime under warranty replacement from Masterbuilt.

Customer service was really helpful, though a bit annoying as I don't think my rep quite understood how PID controllers work -- kept saying that the probe "sends a message" to the controller to turn on the fan, which it doesn't.  Controllers simply read the value of the probe and make a logic decision based on the temp probe plus other conditions (contact closures from sensors).

The rep thought my probe might be bad, but that is almost definitely not the case as the controller is reading the correct temps constantly but is just not turning on the fan.

Oh well -- in any case, a new electronics package coming so I should be good relatively soon.  Depending how long it takes I may mess with the existing switches this weekend to see if I can get it up and running.


----------



## marsexpress

RCAlan said:


> Three things you should do as regular maintenance is 1.  Place a piece of heavy duty aluminum foil over the charcoal hopper lid switch and the ash bin switch. Put a small hole in the foil, so the switch stems can fit through it.  Doing this will help keep any debris out of the switches.  2.  Spray the switches with some electrical cleaner like this can actually fix faulty switches.  A can spray costs about $5.00 at Walmart or a PC store like Best Buy.
> View attachment 506598
> 
> Spray the switches and their contact connectors lightly , then push the stems in and out a few times and then allow them to dry.  Wait 5 min. then push the switches in and out a few times and then power up your grill.  They should work fine after that.  As a routine maintenance, spray the switches at least once a month to help keep them working properly and clean.  3.  Always keep the charcoal hopper lid and the ash bin door closed, but do not latch them shut.  Latching them shut will have the switches springs compressed until the grill is used again.  In some cases, that could be days or weeks…   Which is adding wear and tear to the springs, even though the grill is not even being used.   The less wear and tear, the better.  Hopefully in the future, Masterbuilt and CharGriller will produce a more durable and longer lasting  switches for their Gravity Fed Smokers.. .02
> Give the tips a try and Good luck.
> 
> __________________
> Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi



Definitely a few good ideas! Thanks, I'll for sure give both of those a go.


----------



## RCAlan

marsexpress said:


> Definitely a few good ideas! Thanks, I'll for sure give both of those a go.


I just came across this video this morning and the guy in the video had the same Idea as me about using electrical cleaner spray.   I’ve been using electrical cleaner spray for years on my old PC’s and  even on my pellet grill and my CG 980 GF.   It really works.  He mentions it at the 2 min and 30 sec. mark.  He takes the whole switch apart..   You really shouldn’t have too do all that, Just follow the steps I mentioned previous and everything should work just fine.  Good luck.


__________________

Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## Blackadar

I have a MB800 Gravity and I love the concept. However, I've had major flare-ups the last two smoking sessions. I believe I know what caused them (me) but I'm hoping to get some advice on how to fix a problem without catching my BBQ on fire.

After it's been smoking 6-8 hours, I get quite a bit of ash build-up between the fire and the coals in the chimney. The temperature starts to drop even though there's still charcoal above because the ash is blocking the fire from coming into contact with the new coals. It's happened on all 3 of my long smokes with this. So what I want to do is clear the ash from the fire box so the new coals can light up and maintain the temperature. The first time I did this I shook the coal grate quite vigorously. The second time I did it quite gently. However, shortly after doing this both times the main grill chamber caught on a roaring fire. I'm not sure why - stray ember or perhaps a piece of charcoal fell somewhere it shouldn't? Either way, I slammed in metal sliders to cut off the air flow but at that point the grease from the long smoke was on fire. At that point the only option is to get the meat off while flames are shooting out the top of the main cooking chamber. 

A bit of arm hair and eyebrows later, I'm asking the experts here - do you run into this issue? Do I need some sort of different charcoal? How do you clear the ash build up during a long smoke without catching the entire grill on fire? Should I instead use a longer screwdriver to poke at the ash to get it to drop in the hopper?

I really can't wait 2 hours during a smoke to drop the temp to where I could properly clean out and reload the coal chute, so I have to do something. I'm just not sure what I should be doing.


----------



## deejus

Blackadar said:


> I have a MB800 Gravity and I love the concept. However, I've had major flare-ups the last two smoking sessions. I believe I know what caused them (me) but I'm hoping to get some advice on how to fix a problem without catching my BBQ on fire.
> 
> After it's been smoking 6-8 hours, I get quite a bit of ash build-up between the fire and the coals in the chimney. The temperature starts to drop even though there's still charcoal above because the ash is blocking the fire from coming into contact with the new coals. It's happened on all 3 of my long smokes with this. So what I want to do is clear the ash from the fire box so the new coals can light up and maintain the temperature. The first time I did this I shook the coal grate quite vigorously. The second time I did it quite gently. However, shortly after doing this both times the main grill chamber caught on a roaring fire. I'm not sure why - stray ember or perhaps a piece of charcoal fell somewhere it shouldn't? Either way, I slammed in metal sliders to cut off the air flow but at that point the grease from the long smoke was on fire. At that point the only option is to get the meat off while flames are shooting out the top of the main cooking chamber.
> 
> A bit of arm hair and eyebrows later, I'm asking the experts here - do you run into this issue? Do I need some sort of different charcoal? How do you clear the ash build up during a long smoke without catching the entire grill on fire? Should I instead use a longer screwdriver to poke at the ash to get it to drop in the hopper?
> 
> I really can't wait 2 hours during a smoke to drop the temp to where I could properly clean out and reload the coal chute, so I have to do something. I'm just not sure what I should be doing.


i always use a a small waterpan under what i smoke to catch the drippings, However i know that may not be feasible for a large cook. I also do a burn off after every slow cook, let it rip to 700 for a few minutes jsut to make sure im good to go the next round.


----------



## jrberg56

deejus said:


> i always use a a small waterpan under what i smoke to catch the drippings, However i know that may not be feasible for a large cook. I also do a burn off after every slow cook, let it rip to 700 for a few minutes jsut to make sure im good to go the next round.



+1 for this when I'm smoking something on the 2nd rack and don't need the first rack. If I need the first rack, I have the LSS mods that allow for an aluminum pan <2" tall to sit on brackets that rest on the manifold under the main grates. I've done 3 overnight smokes with it and a few all days smokes with no problem like you've described. Obviously annoying especially without the under grate mod but an option to consider.


----------



## BBQ Bird

Blackadar said:


> I have a MB800 Gravity and I love the concept. However, I've had major flare-ups the last two smoking sessions. I believe I know what caused them (me) but I'm hoping to get some advice on how to fix a problem without catching my BBQ on fire.
> 
> After it's been smoking 6-8 hours, I get quite a bit of ash build-up between the fire and the coals in the chimney. The temperature starts to drop even though there's still charcoal above because the ash is blocking the fire from coming into contact with the new coals. It's happened on all 3 of my long smokes with this. So what I want to do is clear the ash from the fire box so the new coals can light up and maintain the temperature. The first time I did this I shook the coal grate quite vigorously. The second time I did it quite gently. However, shortly after doing this both times the main grill chamber caught on a roaring fire. I'm not sure why - stray ember or perhaps a piece of charcoal fell somewhere it shouldn't? Either way, I slammed in metal sliders to cut off the air flow but at that point the grease from the long smoke was on fire. At that point the only option is to get the meat off while flames are shooting out the top of the main cooking chamber.
> 
> A bit of arm hair and eyebrows later, I'm asking the experts here - do you run into this issue? Do I need some sort of different charcoal? How do you clear the ash build up during a long smoke without catching the entire grill on fire? Should I instead use a longer screwdriver to poke at the ash to get it to drop in the hopper?
> 
> I really can't wait 2 hours during a smoke to drop the temp to where I could properly clean out and reload the coal chute, so I have to do something. I'm just not sure what I should be doing.


I have an 800 also, but haven't had an issue like you've mentioned.  The only flare ups I had were early on when searing meat over 500F and hadn't cleaned the grease out from previous cooks.  As others have said, I also now put a water/drip pan under meats on long cooks to help prevent grease buildup. 

The ash buildup issue sure does sound like it's due to the type of charcoal you're using.  I've used several different types and some produce another more ash than others, however it always just drops into the ash bin.  I've not had it prevent more charcoal from lighting.  I'd suggest trying other brands.  I'm currently using Kingsford Competition briquettes and like them.  I've used B&B and Royal Oak in the past.  B&B was ok.  Royal Oak didn't produce very good smoke for me.

The flare ups sound like they're occurring due to both the grease buildup and the sudden increase in heat coming from the charcoal after you clear the ash out.  During the drop in temp, the fan will start blowing harder to raise the temp in the cook chamber, however,  the ashed over coals aren't putting out enough heat.  Once you clear the ash, woosh, the fan pushes a lot of hot air in and it ignites the grease built up inside the manifold.

So to prevent the flare ups, you can either set up a drip pan to prevent grease from getting inside the manifold, or find a charcoal that doesn't ash over so much and stall out temps.  Or do both.


----------



## 912smoker

Agreed. I always use a drip pan and have never experienced a grease fire on a low/slow cook.....even when reloading the hopper.  The ash issue must be related to the type/brand of charcoal that you are using.  I  also use RO or B&B primarily with low ash. What are you using for fuel ?


----------



## Smokin Okie

Well, after vowing to not spend any more money on my 560,  I ordered the LSS drip pan mod.    If nothing else,  it will put my mind at ease.


----------



## abcdefghii

Has anyone had to replace the meat probe that came with their unit? I had a flare up during one of my last cooks, went to use it for a pork shoulder a couple weeks ago and the meat probe is no longer working. Visually it looks fine, but plugging it in and the temp just jumps all over the place before throwing an error code. 

Looking on Amazon I see some that say they are compatible, but very few reviews so I am not sure I want to gamble on them. I'd prefer to use the existing bluetooth / wifi connection, but if the only probes are the MB ones, I may pick up a standalone type of unit and ignore the built in ones.


----------



## deejus

I prefer to use the inkbird wifi. Its a much better app for monitoring imo.


----------



## dow

abcdefghii said:


> Has anyone had to replace the meat probe that came with their unit? I had a flare up during one of my last cooks, went to use it for a pork shoulder a couple weeks ago and the meat probe is no longer working. Visually it looks fine, but plugging it in and the temp just jumps all over the place before throwing an error code.
> 
> Looking on Amazon I see some that say they are compatible, but very few reviews so I am not sure I want to gamble on them. I'd prefer to use the existing bluetooth / wifi connection, but if the only probes are the MB ones, I may pick up a standalone type of unit and ignore the built in ones.


I got the WAITCOOK ones from Amazon.  They work as long as you're doing slow and low, but I killed three of them when I reverse seared some ribeyes.  I had threaded the wires in through the little port on the side, and when I jacked up the heat to do the sear, instead of removing them completely, I just pulled them around to the shelf and set them there while i finished the steaks.  Must have scorched the wires in the leads, because when I went to use them this last weekend, they were giving me temps like 590 and 485 when the masterbuilt probe was showing 85.  

With that said, they worked fine on pork butts and chicken and stuff like that.  Price was good, too... $35 for four.


----------



## whistlepig

I crank my 560 up to 700 degrees  for burn off before every cook and no probe can survive that much heat except the Masterbuilt  probes. I take my Inkbird probes out and watch the dial on the front of the smoker. When it reaches 700 degrees I reset to a lower temp and when that levels out I put the Inkbird probes in. Probes aren't cheap.


----------



## Smokin Okie

I've got the manifold cover and drip pan holder from LSS mods.    I've been putting a drip pan on the bottom cooking grate and putting meats on the mid-level cooking grate. 

Anyone using the bottom grate for smoking meats with or without the LSS drip pan ?    

I liked the LSS mod for a drip pan,  because it appears to not interrupt the air flow of heat rising through the cooker.    I may have to run another biscuit test to see exactly how having a drip pan under the bottom grate, impacts meats on the lower grate.


----------



## Blackadar

Well, if anyone is considering buying one of these....don't. Stay far, far away.

I've had mine for 103 days and used it 3 times. It died last night - the fan doesn't spin. It turns out MB only has a 90 day warranty (I guess they know their products are crap?), I have to pay for repairs and fix it myself. And because it could be the controller, the fan or the harness, there's no telling what I'm going to have to buy to fix it (not to mention the failure just ruined a $80 brisket).

Buy something else. Anything else. But don't buy one of these pieces of crap.


----------



## dow

Begging your pardon, Blackadar, but I believe that you're incorrect on the terms of Masterbuilt's warranty. It's a full year, and is explained in full on their website:






						Return/Warranty
					

We accept returns only on items purchased directly through Masterbuilt® via our website: www.masterbuilt.com. You can return your product(s) up to 30 days from the original date of shipment. All merchandise must be unused, unassembled, and returned in the original packaging.




					www.masterbuilt.com


----------



## ross77

Blackadar said:


> Well, if anyone is considering buying one of these....don't. Stay far, far away.
> 
> I've had mine for 103 days and used it 3 times. It died last night - the fan doesn't spin. It turns out MB only has a 90 day warranty (I guess they know their products are crap?), I have to pay for repairs and fix it myself. And because it could be the controller, the fan or the harness, there's no telling what I'm going to have to buy to fix it (not to mention the failure just ruined a $80 brisket).
> 
> Buy something else. Anything else. But don't buy one of these pieces of crap.





They have a 1 year warranty. Stated right on their website.


----------



## 912smoker

And I could not have ask for better service from their support team !


----------



## Smokin Okie

Blackadar said:


> Well, if anyone is considering buying one of these....don't. Stay far, far away.
> 
> I've had mine for 103 days and used it 3 times. It died last night - the fan doesn't spin. It turns out MB only has a 90 day warranty (I guess they know their products are crap?), I have to pay for repairs and fix it myself. And because it could be the controller, the fan or the harness, there's no telling what I'm going to have to buy to fix it (not to mention the failure just ruined a $80 brisket).
> 
> Buy something else. Anything else. But don't buy one of these pieces of crap.




Even if it were not covered under warranty,   this would be a good time to upgrade to a Fireboard controller.    And before doing that , it should not be hard to test the fan if its low voltage.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

Blackadar said:


> Well, if anyone is considering buying one of these....don't. Stay far, far away.
> 
> I've had mine for 103 days and used it 3 times. It died last night - the fan doesn't spin. It turns out MB only has a 90 day warranty (I guess they know their products are crap?), I have to pay for repairs and fix it myself. And because it could be the controller, the fan or the harness, there's no telling what I'm going to have to buy to fix it (not to mention the failure just ruined a $80 brisket).
> 
> Buy something else. Anything else. But don't buy one of these pieces of crap.



Ya you just got a dud it happens with any brand. I’m going on like 2 years with mine. Use it about 3 times a week. Get it fixed, smoke some meat, come back happier


----------



## 912smoker

Blackadar said:


> Well, if anyone is considering buying one of these....don't. Stay far, far away.
> 
> I've had mine for 103 days and used it 3 times. It died last night - the fan doesn't spin. It turns out MB only has a 90 day warranty (I guess they know their products are crap?), I have to pay for repairs and fix it myself. And because it could be the controller, the fan or the harness, there's no telling what I'm going to have to buy to fix it (not to mention the failure just ruined a $80 brisket).
> 
> Buy something else. Anything else. But don't buy one of these pieces of crap.


Lots of MBGF owners on here and will gladly try to help you remedy your problems if possible. As RB said, you could have just gotten a dud. Can happen with any new product. I've bout 2 new cars that were lemons before the "lemon law" was thought of lol.
Have you checked all connections?
Getting an error msg  ?
Give us more info please. 

Keith


----------



## mcokevin

Blackadar said:


> Well, if anyone is considering buying one of these....don't. Stay far, far away.
> 
> I've had mine for 103 days and used it 3 times. It died last night - the fan doesn't spin. It turns out MB only has a 90 day warranty (I guess they know their products are crap?), I have to pay for repairs and fix it myself. And because it could be the controller, the fan or the harness, there's no telling what I'm going to have to buy to fix it (not to mention the failure just ruined a $80 brisket).
> 
> Buy something else. Anything else. But don't buy one of these pieces of crap.


Hey Blackadar, this is incorrect.

I've recently had a controller issue with mine and they shipped me new switches, a probe,  a controller, and two bags of charcoal for the inconvenience.

The controller was backordered for quite a while which was really frustrating, but the MB support has been good.


----------



## Bigheaded

I feel for the guy having big problems and recommending people look anywhere else. Had mine since March, and outside of having to wiggle to wire to get the fan to come on for 5 or 6 cooks. My 560 has been flawless. A few dozen cooks in and honestly if it completely died 1 day after the warranty ran out. I wouldn't hesitate to go buy another, and if that died 1 day after the warranty, I'd buy a 3rd.   I don't think I can recommend these highly enough, this and my Ooni pizza ovens are 2 things I will tell the world about. And funny enough, after a little over a year I just started to have problem  with my Ooni Koda, It's still under warranty, but if I contact them and the problem isn't covered under warranty, I'll 100% go by another, because I love it that much.

And that's exactly how I feel about my 560, I want to get an 800 in fact.


----------



## deejus

Blackadar said:


> Well, if anyone is considering buying one of these....don't. Stay far, far away.
> 
> I've had mine for 103 days and used it 3 times. It died last night - the fan doesn't spin. It turns out MB only has a 90 day warranty (I guess they know their products are crap?), I have to pay for repairs and fix it myself. And because it could be the controller, the fan or the harness, there's no telling what I'm going to have to buy to fix it (not to mention the failure just ruined a $80 brisket).
> 
> Buy something else. Anything else. But don't buy one of these pieces of crap.


You mentioned you had greasefires the past 2 cooks a few posts up. You may have melted the harness.  if it is melted its Nothing some wire from autozone and a crimper can't quickly take care of.


----------



## Chasdev

Masterbuilt's "warranty" is fantastic!
I have one of the first units sold and have used it dozens and dozens of times.
It's had out of "warranty" issues three times and each time Masterbuilt customer service has been great, and I was sent free parts without a long wait time and with no questions asked.
They replied to all my "complaints" right away and offered me no bullcrap about if I did something wrong that may have damaged the unit.
Perhaps you should buy another brand so us satisfied Masterbuilt owners don't have to read the negative agitprop.


----------



## mcokevin

The perspective on this one is interesting.  The issue with my 1050 has had me down for about two months.  Really unacceptable on a smoker that was four months old at the time, used at what I'd consider an expected level (often, but not punishingly so), and cost about $800.  I received my replacement controller on Sunday but probably won't have time to put it in for another week or two.  

There are enough issues with these units that I wouldn't begrudge anyone recommending people look elsewhere.  

But the one thing that *hasn't *been an issue is MB's customer service response to issues.  They get high marks from me on that.


----------



## Smokin Okie

LSS Mods now has a YT channel 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8h6XJbkvmTxcaCYUv0BsJg


----------



## beech350guy

Has anyone just bypassed all of the problematic switches with regular toggle switches? I actually went back and read all 64 pages of this thread (great info, and thank you to all who have offered up valuable info!) I did not see anyone who just bypassed the poor quality lid/door switches, and installed simple toggle switches. My thinking is that a toggle mounted in a convenient location away from the heat will last a heck of a lot longer than the ones I've seen posted.

 I'm building an airplane in my garage, so I'm reasonably confident I can install three switches to use when a door is opened. Or heck, one common switch for the ash door/charcoal fill, and one for when the cook chamber lid is opened? Just turn the switch off when you open the door, and then back on when you are through... My only question is this: when the doors are closed, or the circuit open or closed? 

My 1050 will arrive tomorrow, and I will be installing the mods from LSS while assembling.


----------



## mcokevin

I haven't formally bypassed the switches yet, but I have added a cheater in the ash bin switch.  MB has sent me enough spares that I should be good for the next couple failures.  If you do bypass them in favor of toggles I'll be curious to know your experience. 

MB definitely does not recommend this.  I'm hesitant to bypass safety features but I also want a working smoker.  So far my problems seem resolved, but if they return I'll revisit the idea.

I would definitely recommend getting to know your smoker and how it operates before you bypass critical safety features.

I would be more hesitant to bypass the hopper lid switch at the top than the ash bin door.  If the fan keeps blowing with the top open you're going to get a hell of a lot of convection, and within a few seconds you'll have a flamethrower shooting out of the top with no real way to stop the fire.  The ash bin door switch is the only one I've had issues with.



beech350guy said:


> My only question is this: when the doors are closed, or the circuit open or closed?


Being that these are fail safe I can only assume the circuit for each switch is normally open/momentary close, with the PID controller only spinning the fan when the hopper lid and ash door circuits are both closed, and when set above 500 also only when the cook chamber lid is closed.  Any failure in the switch, wiring, or connection would then open the circuit and default to a safe state.


----------



## bill1

What percentage of switch failures have _only _been the lower ash bin switch?  Is the hopper door switch relatively reliable by comparison?  
I'd agree that shorting out the upper one and then _forgetting _to use a manual replacement switch has worse outcomes than with the lower one.


----------



## mcokevin

For me it's only been the lower, and only after the smoker is running for 15-20 minutes.  I suspect there is thermal expansion in the contact between the ash bin door and firebox/body.  Adjusting the ash bin door doesn't seem to help.  I've got a small bracket left over from some ikea furniture wedged in there for the time being so the switch is always closed.


----------



## 912smoker

I have had no issues with the ash bin switch. 
Only the hopper lid a couple of times and the cook chamber lid.  Same switches so all areas are prone to failure.  From what I read the Char Broil is having similar failures due to their design.


----------



## negolien

I have had no problem with the ash bin switch. i did bypass my lid switch after my first flare up O.o lol. I have had no other issues with my 560 after 3 years.


----------



## negolien

nm


----------



## 912smoker

negolien said:


> I have had no problem with the ash bin switch. i did bypass my lid switch after my first flare up O.o lol. I have had no other issues with my 560 after 3 years.


I haven't bypassed any I just spray them with contact cleaner and work them manually after she cools down. No issues since I've started that routine.


----------



## RSK

I have a GF 800 with basic LSS mod (firebox, manifold shield and waterpan)and use mainly KBB Pro from Costco.  I noticed a build up of creosote build up in the charcoal chute after grilling Italian sausage and then some frozen Costco hamburgers the following weekend.  Both cooks were @ 350F.  Did have a bit of a grease fire but nothing  huge- just kept moving the meat away from the flames Just wondering if anyone else has had creosote build up in that charcoal chute and is that common at higher temps?


----------



## bill1

RSK said:


> ... I noticed a build up of creosote build up in the charcoal chute after grilling Italian sausage and then some frozen Costco hamburgers the following weekend.  Both cooks were @ 350F.  Did have a bit of a grease fire but nothing  huge- just kept moving the meat away from the flames Just wondering if anyone else has had creosote build up in that charcoal chute and is that common at higher temps?


I wouldn't call 350F all that hot.  And a grease fire should have been _really _moving the air/smoke/creosote away from the hopper and sending it out the cook chamber. (Can you confirm?) Sounds like you were keeping the lid open plenty to be moving meat out of direct flame.
I wonder if your fan is moving enough air?  You don't have a lot of smoke leakage out your hopper do you?  E.g. from a poor seal?


----------



## negolien

it's a charcoal chute I just fill it up once in a while don't over think stuff.


----------



## RSK

bill1 said:


> I wouldn't call 350F all that hot.  And a grease fire should have been _really _moving the air/smoke/creosote away from the hopper and sending it out the cook chamber. (Can you confirm?) Sounds like you were keeping the lid open plenty to be moving meat out of direct flame.
> I wonder if your fan is moving enough air?  You don't have a lot of smoke leakage out your hopper do you?  E.g. from a poor seal?


I did keep the lid open after seeing the grease drippings flaring up. Fan seems ok as it comes up to temp ok and cycles after openining/ closing the lid. I do have a very small leak around the chute top but that seals after it warms up with just a light press down with my hand on the lid. I will try to re-adjust the lid latch to see if that takes care of it. Thanks


----------



## bill1

Thanks RSK.  
It DOES seem like a lot of creosote.  Not that I'd be overly concerned.  Still curious if others have seen it.


----------



## BBQ Bird

RSK said:


> I have a GF 800 with basic LSS mod (firebox, manifold shield and waterpan)and use mainly KBB Pro from Costco.  I noticed a build up of creosote build up in the charcoal chute after grilling Italian sausage and then some frozen Costco hamburgers the following weekend.  Both cooks were @ 350F.  Did have a bit of a grease fire but nothing  huge- just kept moving the meat away from the flames Just wondering if anyone else has had creosote build up in that charcoal chute and is that common at higher temps?


I have an 800 also, and there's similar creosote buildup in my hopper, too.


----------



## beech350guy

For anyone who is interested, here is how I bypassed the problematic switches. It was pretty straightforward, and I was glad that I did. I was able to zip-tie the wires away from the hopper/firebox, as they might melt if they contacted? I am not a huge fan of "safety" features that are prone to failures. 

The other part I was rather surprised by was the power cord attach to the PCB. There is no strain-relief of any kind. I zip-tied the cord to the holes as shown. I am always tripping over stuff, as well as my kids and I know we probably yank the cord out if it was just attached by the two small wires...


----------



## worldbfreebase

go wireless and be done with it


----------



## MooseSpectacles

Anyone able to comment on burn time with B&B lump? I feel like I'm getting less than impressive burn time in my 1050, as I've done about 15-20 hours of cooks and I'm already almost done with my 30lb bag.

I do use about 2-3 layers of wood chunks, as well. I'll toss in about 1 large, baseball sized chunk and 2 smaller chunks/thick chips per layer.


----------



## mcokevin

beech350guy said:


> For anyone who is interested, here is how I bypassed the problematic switches. It was pretty straightforward, and I was glad that I did. I was able to zip-tie the wires away from the hopper/firebox, as they might melt if they contacted? I am not a huge fan of "safety" features that are prone to failures.



Hey, nice job on the switches.  I think it's really smart that you have them mounted right next to the hopper lid and ash bin door.  Mind sharing which switch you used?  I haven't decided if I am going to replace the factory switches with toggles yet, but I like the way you did it better than what my plan was going to be.

My plan was going to be to have a bank of two or three switches and mount them near the controller in a little back box or housing, but I think having them where you do makes it much less likely that the operator would forget to disengage the switch.




beech350guy said:


> The other part I was rather surprised by was the power cord attach to the PCB. There is no strain-relief of any kind. I zip-tied the cord to the holes as shown. I am always tripping over stuff, as well as my kids and I know we probably yank the cord out if it was just attached by the two small wires...



Yeah, I had the same thought when I put mine together - really poor design.  I used the antenna base as strain relief because I didn't want to see the zip tie through the front of the unit.


----------



## negolien

I don't see an issue with by passing the switches to a small fuse I did my lid switch bout a year ago. Why wait for it to break before by-passing? I had 0 other issues in 3 years and I use it quite a bit. Honestly, I don't even see the reason for the switches but /shrug I am not an engineer.

  The 560 was the first iteration of the grills and for the price point it's gonna have some small issues. Sure they could made some stuff thicker or better but I think they cut some corners to meet the price point. There were 0 other gf smokers/grills anywhere near affordable when they came out with the 560.  It beats low price pellet grills like red headed step children for quality of cook and ability to get HOT too so no hate just a fact /snicker. I also think that some of the issues people have are people issues no offense but humans are innately stupid imho .

Only thing I am unhappy about is the inability to find a 1050 on sale and lug it to my 2nd floor apartment to covertly smoke/grill in the middle of the night HAHAHHAHAH


----------



## beech350guy

mcokevin said:


> Hey, nice job on the switches.  I think it's really smart that you have them mounted right next to the hopper lid and ash bin door.  Mind sharing which switch you used?
> 
> My plan was going to be to have a bank of two or three switches and mount them near the controller in a little back box or housing, but I think having them where you do makes it much less likely that the operator would forget to disengage the switch.
> 
> Yeah, I had the same thought when I put mine together - really poor design.  I used the antenna base as strain relief because I didn't want to see the zip tie through the front of the unit.



I wish I could tell you the make/model of the switches, but I threw the packages away. I just picked them up and my local auto parts store. These had the wire leads already on the switch so I just clipped off the electrical connectors that came on the smoker, and soldered the wires together. It's pretty straightforward. 

Someone above was asking about fuel consumption. I just did a 14 hour brisket smoke at 225/250. I think I used maybe 3/4 of an 18lb bag of Kingsford original briquettes? I do not mix in any wood with the charcoal. All my smoke wood is placed into the grate in the ash pan. I have the LSS mod, and I am happy with the results. Lots of great smoke. 

One thing that I think will greatly help reduce fuel consumption is using smoker gasket seals around the lid. I installed the ones listed below ($14 amazon cheapies) and it was absolutely noticeable on the fuel burn reduction. The only place smoke/heat leaves my unit now is on the back out the vent. In my opinion, the less heat that escapes, the less fuel you will go through. Those seals at .125" are just about perfect for the opening between the lid and the bottom. I installed on the lid, as I didn't want grease etc. to soil them when pulling stuff off the grill. 

All that being said, this grill is pretty impressive.


----------



## mcokevin

beech350guy said:


> I wish I could tell you the make/model of the switches, but I threw the packages away. I just picked them up and my local auto parts store. These had the wire leads already on the switch so I just clipped off the electrical connectors that came on the smoker, and soldered the wires together. It's pretty straightforward.



Hey no problem, toggles are a dime a dozen and sounds like a quick and easy solder connection.  There are actually almost too many options when I go down that rabbit hole on Allied or Grainger.  Did you use heat shrink over the solder connections or anything for protection?

Regarding the gasket - I have been putting that off but think it would help mine too.  Did you remove the factory gasket or put the one you found on Amazon right over top of the factory gasket?


----------



## beech350guy

mcokevin said:


> Hey no problem, toggles are a dime a dozen and sounds like a quick and easy solder connection.  There are actually almost too many options when I go down that rabbit hole on Allied or Grainger.  Did you use heat shrink over the solder connections or anything for protection?
> 
> Regarding the gasket - I have been putting that off but think it would help mine too.  Did you remove the factory gasket or put the one you found on Amazon right over top of the factory gasket?


Hey there, as far as a switch goes, I actually found the one that I used (CLICK HERE). I liked it because it was hardwired, and I could solder the wire leads. I did use some heat shrink over them when I was done. I was glad I did this mod as I was able to secure the wires away from the firebox. Its really easy to access both switches. The switch itself is super easy, as when the door is closed, the circuit is completed, and when the doors are open, the switch opens the circuit.

I should have been a little more clear on that seal thingy from Amazon. I put the seal around the cooking chamber lid, as I was kind of surprised how much smoke exited all over the place. Smoke was exiting everywhere, and in the wind here in Oklahoma, heat lost, is more fuel consumed. With the positive pressure design of the unit, there really is not any negative affects to limiting the amount of air loss. It just all goes out the back vent now.

The other thing I did was add a small piece of that BBQ seal on the grill side of the lid switch (pictured below). My thinking is that with the seal on the lid, and on the bottom in that location, it prevents smoky/acrid/humid air from traveling by the switch and contaminating it. So far it seems to be working pretty well.  I'm less convinced on this though, because the seal also gives an opportunity for moisture to accumulate in that exact location. I suppose the great equalizer is whether or not the heat is high enough in that location to boil off any moisture? That all said, I have a background in engineering and I enjoy making improvements/mods. YMMV...


----------



## bill1

When using manual toggle switches, you might consider getting _sealed _or _waterproof _models to prevent the same smoke failures to the internals of your manual switch as is causing the MB automatically-acting switches to fail.  Since sealed units are about 3-4X as expensive as a pressed-together switch, I'd probably save the money and just generously apply some RTV sealant around all the clamp joints in the cheap ones.


----------



## Smokin Okie

I fired up my 560 Saturday to smoke some ribs.   When the charcoal is first lighting,  there's a lot of smoke.   And it shows how badly these things leak air.   The leaks are everywhere.

I'm thinking it might burn less charcoal if I fixed as many leaks as possible ?   It just makes sense it would heat the cook chamber for efficiently if so much of the heat wasn't leaking.

And these things flat go through the charcoal.   I went through almost 2/3 of the chute of B&B comp oak for a 3 hour rib cook.

Anyone done this ?


----------



## RCAlan

Smokin Okie said:


> I fired up my 560 Saturday to smoke some ribs.   When the charcoal is first lighting,  there's a lot of smoke.   And it shows how badly these things leak air.   The leaks are everywhere.
> 
> I'm thinking it might burn less charcoal if I fixed as many leaks as possible ?   It just makes sense it would heat the cook chamber for efficiently if so much of the heat wasn't leaking.
> 
> And these things flat go through the charcoal.   I went through almost 2/3 of the chute of B&B comp oak for a 3 hour rib cook.
> 
> Anyone done this ?


Great info and thanks for sharing…

_________________

Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## bill1

Smokin Okie said:


> I fired up my 560 Saturday to smoke some ribs.   When the charcoal is first lighting,  there's a lot of smoke.   And it shows how badly these things leak air...


Well the air and smoke has to go somewhere.  I could argue that if it's coming out "all over" it's doing a good job of heating the entire grill (and ALL your food) evenly. 

Folks have mentioned (even in this thread) sealing their machines better but I don't recall anyone saying it's saving them big money on fuel.  Now you can add an oven type electric element so more cooking energy is coming from cheaper electricity, and even slow down the fan a little, and your hopper load will last longer.  But you'll get less smoke flavor in your food too. 

I'd say part of getting a gravity feed is recognizing fuel costs will be high.  But this is not because the smoke leaks, it's because so much of the designed machine is getting hot that doesn't directly contribute to cooking your food.  Plus they're parts that are pretty well convection cooled by ambient air.  You don't want to kill yourself with the experiment but put a pellet grill in a cold garage and run it and then repeat the expt the next day with the gravity feed cooking the same food at the same temp for just as long.  I think you'll find the gravity heats up the cold garage much better! 

A classic offset smoker has the same issue.  The part generating, and intercepting, the most heat is separated from the cook chamber.  But at least there you can fairly easily add heat shields/reflectors, and even double-wall the firebox, to save on fuel consumption.  After all, it's just a box.  But few do that.  The market for offsets just accepts you're going to use quite a few pounds of fuel to get the job done. 

If someone can provide the cfm of the fan in these, we can do some precise calcs as to how much heat is being blown through these.  From there, one could estimate maybe 10% could be saved by ensuring the smoke only follows the design path out the design ports/chimney, ie sealing those areas you see leaking.  But I'm pretty sure you'll find it's a lot less than what's getting convected or radiated away from a gravity machine's _many _hot surfaces.  Heck even the chute at the tippy top needs the mesh finger guard so it must be getting hot! 

IR radiation is huge from red hot coals.  In a kettle, about half of that goes into cooking your food...your food "sees" the red coals.   In a gravity machine those red coals are far removed from line-of-sight of your food.  You just hope much of that heat gets blown by the fan into your cook chamber, again similar to the draft in a classic offset, but again, not very efficient.


----------



## Smokin Okie

Higher end gravity feeds are very insulated and they use a heavier duty , more expensive gasket on all the doors.   Check out the gaskets and insulation here 

Gravity-Fed Insulated Smokers (assassin-smokers.com)

A kamado type cooker is very fuel efficient, because its insulated and does not leak.

My 560 has a double walled cook chamber,  which provides insulation.   But that does no good if it leaks badly in several different places. 

I'm convinced it would be more fuel efficient if it did not leak and there would be less cool /hot spots inside the cook chamber.   I'm more concerned as to whether its possible to seal these things up, and if so, how it was done.   I'm thinking RTV Sealant,  lots of sealant.


----------



## beech350guy

Smokin Okie said:


> I fired up my 560 Saturday to smoke some ribs.   When the charcoal is first lighting,  there's a lot of smoke.   And it shows how badly these things leak air.   The leaks are everywhere.
> 
> I'm thinking it might burn less charcoal if I fixed as many leaks as possible ?   It just makes sense it would heat the cook chamber for efficiently if so much of the heat wasn't leaking.
> 
> And these things flat go through the charcoal.   I went through almost 2/3 of the chute of B&B comp oak for a 3 hour rib cook.
> 
> Anyone done this ?


I used the self adhesive BBQ seal around the cook chamber lid, and the flat area around where the charcoal gets loaded. (See previous posts for links and pics) 

 I have that stainless "lid" thingy from LSS mods, and with that seal material, around the cook chamber, mine leaks VERY little. I'm very satisfied with fuel consumption at this point...

Hope that helps?


----------



## beech350guy

Do you guys name your pit's? After watching Malcolm Reed and hearing about "Jolene", I had an inspiration. Lol...


----------



## MooseSpectacles

How much wood do you guys use? Can't seem to find a consensus


----------



## Smokin Okie

MooseSpectacles said:


> How much wood do you guys use? Can't seem to find a consensus



That's the 64 thousand dollar question.   I think its something everyone has to figure out for themselves.   It largely depends upon how much smoke flavor a person likes.

The same issue exists with a WSM, how many wood chunks.   And its pretty much a very individual thing.


----------



## MooseSpectacles

Smokin Okie said:


> That's the 64 thousand dollar question.   I think its something everyone has to figure out for themselves.   It largely depends upon how much smoke flavor a person likes.
> 
> The same issue exists with a WSM, how many wood chunks.   And its pretty much a very individual thing.


I had a feeling that would be the case. I just recall reading that the smoke flavor isn't absorbed anymore after a couple of hours, so I wasn't sure how true that was and if I'd be wasting wood by adding more later in my cooks.


----------



## Roman Buffalo

beech350guy said:


> Do you guys name your pit's? After watching Malcolm Reed and hearing about "Jolene", I had an inspiration. Lol...
> 
> View attachment 519117



Mines Tommy Chong


----------



## negolien

HAHA Yeah I named my pit kinda.. My wifi router name's FBI Surveillance Van #1.. snicker


----------



## 1MoreFord

MooseSpectacles said:


> ................ I just recall reading that the smoke flavor isn't absorbed anymore after a couple of hours, so I wasn't sure how true that was and if I'd be wasting wood by adding more later in my cooks.



That is a myth and totally untrue.  Smoke rings stop growing after a while but meat keeps taking on smoke flavor until you take it out of the smoke.


----------



## Smokin Okie

MooseSpectacles said:


> I had a feeling that would be the case. I just recall reading that the smoke flavor isn't absorbed anymore after a couple of hours, so I wasn't sure how true that was and if I'd be wasting wood by adding more later in my cooks.



That was once the axiom,  after meat reached a certain IT ,  it would not take any more smoke.  But I think its been debunked.    Not certain , though.

We have to judge by the color of the meats,  which is generally used as a guide to when to wrap.   The longer the meat is taking on smoke, the darker it will get.

And once its wrapped, all that's needed from the smoker is heat.   I usually pull the meat and go to the kitchen oven after wrapping.

But all that, just comes down to personal taste.   Some people wrap ribs when they reach a mahogany reddish color.   Others don't wrap ribs at all, they like the darker smokier rib with more of a bark.

To me, that's what makes barbecue an art rather than a science.


----------



## Livin

beech350guy said:


> I used the self adhesive BBQ seal around the cook chamber lid, and the flat area around where the charcoal gets loaded. (See previous posts for links and pics)
> 
> I have that stainless "lid" thingy from LSS mods, and with that seal material, around the cook chamber, mine leaks VERY little. I'm very satisfied with fuel consumption at this point...
> 
> Hope that helps?


Do ypu have the link to the seal material you bought? (I didnt see it on the prior posts - Amazon link just goes to Amazon home page)
What LSS mod... the vent damper?

I havent put together my 1050 yet but want to seal it best I can... I have an Akorn now, and it uses very very little lump (like $1 worth) per 12hr+ smoke.


----------



## beech350guy

Livin said:


> Do ypu have the link to the seal material you bought? (I didnt see it on the prior posts - Amazon link just goes to Amazon home page)
> What LSS mod... the vent damper?
> 
> I havent put together my 1050 yet but want to seal it best I can... I have an Akorn now, and it uses very very little lump (like $1 worth) per 12hr+ smoke.


Hey there, 

For the seals, just search amazon for "nonley smoker gasket seals". Lots will pop up, and I assume they are all pretty much alike. I went with the 3/4 inch seals, and they fit the lid rim very nice. I installed the seal on the lid itself and not the "bottom" part of the grill. My thinking is that I want to be able to clean the bottom part if I slop some bbq goo when I'm pulling meat off the cooker. 

As for the LSS mods I spoke about, its the HOPPER COVER as seen on his website. I put the BBQ seal all around the top of my hopper, and then I placed one strip on the bottom of my hopper cover. The strip I placed on the bottom of the hopper cover is just so that the cover will stay aligned with the seals on the top of the hopper itself. It sounds more complicated than it really is. I just laid the seals out in a pattern so that the hopper cover now only fits in one way. 

As for the other LSS mods, I really like the anti-flash mod, and I really like the water pan. With the added humidity, it is really easy to make some super juicy cooks. 

As for consumption of charcoal, I don't have a great answer there. I know it will certainly use more than the Akorn you described, but not an unruly amount. The seals seem to help a bit. It seems to be a balance between too many seals/decreased smoke quantity, or, no seals/lots of smoke/lots of fuel usage. You'll find the balance that works for you. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Livin

B
 beech350guy
  How do you like the 1050 vs your Pitboss vertical (which one do you have?)? 
I'm wondering if I should just get a higher-end vertical that is insulated instead of messing with the 1050... I live in Colorado, it gets cold.


----------



## beech350guy

Livin said:


> B
> beech350guy
> How do you like the 1050 vs your Pitboss vertical (which one do you have?)?
> I'm wondering if I should just get a higher-end vertical that is insulated instead of messing with the 1050... I live in Colorado, it gets cold.


I have the Pitboss pro-series PBV4. I think all the Pitboss verticals are about the same. On the later ones they moved the electronics to the side as they were constantly getting covered when basting meat. 

There is no comparison between the pitboss vertical and the gravity 1050. Hands down, the better machine is the gravity. The temp control on the Pitboss is absolutely terrible. If the bottom of the smoker is near the commanded cook temp, the upper part will be 30-50 degrees cooler. I have experimented with laying wet towels over the vent, and sveral other methods to regulate the escaping heat, but none of them work. Its just not a great design. 

Then there is the lack of smoke. The pitboss pellet smoker just doesnt throw off very much smoke. I installed a cold smoke generator to increase the smoke, but its a pain. It only lasts about 20 mins, and you constantly have to put more chips in. On a long smoke, that gets old, quick. Also, I have replaced the electronic board twice, and the temp sensor. They have a five year warranty, but thats getting old...

Frankly, all I use my vertical for is hanging sausage, but to tell you the truth I'm probably just going to start doing that on my gravity. It's that good of a machine.


----------



## mcokevin

beech350guy said:


> Frankly, all I use my vertical for is hanging sausage, but to tell you the truth I'm probably just going to start doing that on my gravity. It's that good of a machine.



There’s at least one mod out there that puts a sausage hanger where the top shelf goes.


----------



## MooseSpectacles

Anyone know why lately my hopper keeps catching fire, causing my charcoal consumption to go up dramatically? There's an actual flame in the hopper that reaches the top of my coals, causing everything to burn at once, rather than burning from the bottom without a flame, like it normally should.

Any help anyone can provide will be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## mcokevin

MooseSpectacles said:


> Anyone know why lately my hopper keeps catching fire, causing my charcoal consumption to go up dramatically? There's an actual flame in the hopper that reaches the top of my coals, causing everything to burn at once, rather than burning from the bottom without a flame, like it normally should.
> 
> Any help anyone can provide will be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.



That is definitely not normal operation, and aside from the charcoal consumption could be very unsafe.  How high is the flame reaching? 

Is your hopper lid sealed completely?  Do you have a wood split in the hopper vertically that is causing the fire to bridge above the firebox?

Also - it is normal to see a flame shooting out of the firebox and into the manifold, especially at higher temps.  That means your airflow is going the right way.  If the flame is shooting *up *the firebox into the hopper -- that is abnormal.


----------



## MooseSpectacles

mcokevin said:


> That is definitely not normal operation, and aside from the charcoal consumption could be very unsafe.  How high is the flame reaching?
> 
> Is your hopper lid sealed completely?  Do you have a wood split in the hopper vertically that is causing the fire to bridge above the firebox?


This issue recently started, and I'm not sur why. Originally I thought it was an issue with the lump charcoal I was using (used it for the first time ever), but I used briquettes last night and the same thing happened. The flame is reaching the top of the charcoal, which luckily wasn't very high since it was only an hour and a half cook, but it's happened on longer cooks where the hopper was more filled.

The hopper is sealed, even with aluminum foil at the top lid, and the door is completely closed for the ash bin. I only had one wood chunk in it, and have never used a split in my previous cooks.


----------



## 912smoker

What temps are you running ?
Never had anything like that happen either mc


----------



## MooseSpectacles

912smoker said:


> What temps are you running ?
> Never had anything like that happen either mc


Seems to happen no matter what temp I use. It's happened from as low as 225 to as high as 325


----------



## 912smoker

Is it at the startup or during the cook?
Are you opening the hopper lead to check on it? How else would you notice that the flame is that high?


----------



## MooseSpectacles

912smoker said:


> Is it at the startup or during the cook?
> Are you opening the hopper lead to check on it? How else would you notice that the flame is that high?


I check after having to refill and waiting a little while because I notice that the charcoal consumption seemed way too quick the first fill


----------



## mcokevin

MooseSpectacles said:


> This issue recently started, and I'm not sur why. Originally I thought it was an issue with the lump charcoal I was using (used it for the first time ever), but I used briquettes last night and the same thing happened. The flame is reaching the top of the charcoal, which luckily wasn't very high since it was only an hour and a half cook, but it's happened on longer cooks where the hopper was more filled.
> 
> The hopper is sealed, even with aluminum foil at the top lid, and the door is completely closed for the ash bin. I only had one wood chunk in it, and have never used a split in my previous cooks.


I think you should contact Masterbuilt.  It sounds like you are doing everything right.  Air is getting into there or out of there somehow, and it sounds like it isn't your fault.  Could be some sort of manufacturing issue or defect.


----------



## 912smoker

MooseSpectacles said:


> I check after having to refill and waiting a little while because I notice that the charcoal consumption seemed way too quick the first fill


I believe this is causing your issue in my opinion. You're creating a draft when you open the Hopper lid and causing more combustion.  Are your set Temps staying consistent?
Fuel consumption  is high with these units but it always turns out great results! Well worth it Imo


----------



## mcokevin

One other thought - how much charcoal is in there when the flame is at the top?  If you only have a little bit in there you'll see the flame.  If the hopper is half full or more you shouldn't see anything.


----------



## MooseSpectacles

912smoker said:


> I believe this is causing your issue in my opinion. You're creating a draft when you open the Hopper lid and causing more combustion.  Are your set Temps staying consistent?
> Fuel consumption  is high with these units but it always turns out great results! Well worth it Imo



Yesterday they were not staying consistent, but it was also very cold and a bit windy. It was a short cook, though, so I'll keep an eye out on my next longer cook to see if it happens again.


----------



## MooseSpectacles

mcokevin said:


> One other thought - how much charcoal is in there when the flame is at the top?  If you only have a little bit in there you'll see the flame.  If the hopper is half full or more you shouldn't see anything.


I didn't fill it up much, since it was a short cook, but I'll keep an eye out next time when I have a longer cook going. Thanks for the info!


----------



## BBQ Bird

MooseSpectacles said:


> I didn't fill it up much, since it was a short cook, but I'll keep an eye out next time when I have a longer cook going. Thanks for the info!


One other thing to check is to make sure your fan turns off when you open the hopper lid.  If the fan is running with the lid open, it will help push flames up the hopper stack.


----------



## mcokevin

I'd try filling your hopper up more.  If you're running low on fuel you can definitely see the fire, because you're looking down through the firebox.  And anytime you open the hopper lid the flame will rise towards that opening (since the fan stops, the convective path changes when the air flows directly up).  I'd go at least to half full during your next cook, at that point you shouldn't see anything.


----------



## beech350guy

mcokevin said:


> I'd try filling your hopper up more.  If you're running low on fuel you can definitely see the fire, because you're looking down through the firebox.  And anytime you open the hopper lid the flame will rise towards that opening (since the fan stops, the convective path changes when the air flows directly up).  I'd go at least to half full during your next cook, at that point you shouldn't see anything.


This is excellent advice, and I agree completely. One thing I have also noticed is that the size of the "lumps" in lump charcoal make a significant difference in fuel consumption. I bought a bag of lump from Academy Sports, and the lumps were huge. Even up to small branch/log size. Luckily I loaded the hopper before the fire was lit so I saw the huge voids that were left when the large lumps got cross-wise. Now, I have switched to a brand with much smaller lumps. I also use a one gallon pitcher to filly my hopper and I sprinkle in equal amounts of kingsford charcoal and lump. I like the results, but your mileage may vary. 

Also worth while mentioning, I have done about 20-25 cooks on my gravity now. I removed the factory switches on the hopper fill and ash door with toggle. The only factory switch was the cook chamber lid, and it failed on my last cook. I will be removing it and just bypassing it all together. I thought it was worth it to mention as I usually clean my grill by running it at 650 for 10 mins after greasy cooks, and when the switch broke, it limited the temp to 500...


----------



## MooseSpectacles

So I put the grill on to smoke some meatloaf and the hopper is half way full and still the charcoal and wood are in flames. Going to contact Masterbuilt and see what they say


----------



## RCAlan

MooseSpectacles said:


> So I put the grill on to smoke some meatloaf and the hopper is half way full and still the charcoal and wood are in flames. Going to contact Masterbuilt and see what they say



Just passing through…  From the looks of the picture posted, your charcoal hopper doesn’t have enough charcoal in it, so what little bit that’s inside the charcoal hopper will definitely be on fire.  I would top off the rest of the charcoal hopper with fresh, unburnt charcoal briquettes and then secure the hopper lid.  Set the smokers temp to 250* degrees and let it run for about 45 mins.  After 45 mins. has passed, open the hopper and see if everything is on fire.  It shouldn’t be.  It’s always best to run your GF smoker with a full charcoal hopper and leave the hopper lid closed until after your bbq cook is finished.  .02.  Give Masterbuilt CS a call and see what there response is as well.  Good luck

__________________
Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## BBQ Bird

MooseSpectacles said:


> So I put the grill on to smoke some meatloaf and the hopper is half way full and still the charcoal and wood are in flames. Going to contact Masterbuilt and see what they say


Looking at your picture, a couple things are popping out at me:

1. Your hopper looks a lot less than half full.  The wood and briquettes appear to be below the seam where the burn able plates line the inside of the hopper, and that's only the bottom 4 inches or so of the hopper (or at least that's how my 800 is).

2.  In your picture, the briquettes and wood on the top are not on fire.  The flames you see appear to be coming from the briquettes on the bottom of the hopper.  That happens when you open the hopper lid, and would be especially pronounced if the fan stays on when the lid is open.  

Your picture makes it look like that, in fact, only bottom few inches of briquettes were burning, which is normal operation when the lid is closed.


----------



## 912smoker

Exactly as RCAlan and Bird have said. Not enough charcoal in the hopper. I've had mine for a yr and use it 3-5 times a week. I have never opened the hopper during the cook.....except to refill on overnight cooks. I just don't feel the need.

Keith


----------



## mcokevin

MooseSpectacles said:


> So I put the grill on to smoke some meatloaf and the hopper is half way full and still the charcoal and wood are in flames. Going to contact Masterbuilt and see what they say


See my post from Jan 11 earlier in this thread - looks like exactly what is happening.  I don't see anything wrong with your smoker, looks to be functioning as designed.  Run with your hopper half full and see what happens, should be fine.


----------



## RCAlan

MooseSpectacles said:


> So I put the grill on to smoke some meatloaf and the hopper is half way full and still the charcoal and wood are in flames. Going to contact Masterbuilt and see what they say



I know it might seem like a pain to have too run your MB GF Smoker with an almost full charcoal hopper, but due to its fuel consumption..  Gravity Feed Smokers are known to go through lots of charcoal..  and for safety reasons, the fuel and heat source are right in the charcoal hopper at the same time.  It’s always safer to run any Gravity Feed Smoker with a charcoal hopper, at the bare minimum half full and ideally 75-100% full of charcoal.  McoKevin gave some very helpful advice in postings #1331 and #1335 that really answered your question.  The only issue I saw with your smoker is there wasn’t enough charcoal in the charcoal hopper.  On your next bbq, give the full charcoal hopper a shot.  A lot of folks here just trying to give you a helping hand.  Also, what was Masterbuilt CS response?   Good luck and post back how everything works out on your next bbq.

__________________
Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## centuryonly

I just replaced my Traeger with a Masterbuilt 800 Gravity Feed. It is amazing! In over 30 years of smoking with anything from an UDS to a kamado to a Traeger and this Masterbuilt is so far and away my favorite. So easy to light, full-blast up to 700 degrees faster than you'd ever believe. Cleaning is easy, the hopper lasts quite a while. The only problem I've had is making the mistake of buying Kingsford Professional on a 2 for 1 deal. It actually throws tons of embers out into the grill and causes flare-ups. It's the only charcoal I've had the problem with. Wait, I forgot to mention that they are a nightmare to assemble. I would've paid someone at least $100 to assemble it for me, maybe more.


----------



## SGMan

I feel rather accomplished here in my office now. 

Its been well over a year (maybe even 2 or so) since I made the transition from my MES30/MBMod/AMNPS and TS to my 560.   

Upon my first (many) smokes, I came back to the office touting its superiority over my bosses three (3) MES30's, my other bosses and coworkers pellet poopers, and even brought in samples of the amazing goodness that this beast provides. 

Well, couple of years later (finally) every other one of my fellow smokers jumped on the bandwagon and snagged a 560 (although one picked up an 800) and are convinced that 'crazy ole Shane' was in fact (very) right.   
That makes me righteous (in my book) 

Now I get to have deja vu of all of the 'mods' available for it.  
I say just get to cookin!


----------



## abcdefghii

Anyone had problems with the rotisserie on these? I picked one up today, got home, all excited to use it. Installed everything, skewered a chicken on there, but it's not turning fully, it'll go 50% one way, then back, but seems to just struggle.

With the bar removed, it seems to turn fully, but as soon as I put the bar back it just refuses to turn. 

I'll just leave it doing that while this chicken cooks, but wondering if anyone has any ideas what the problem could be.


----------



## rbnice1

I have one and have only used it twice but it seemed to work very well.


----------



## abcdefghii

I'm going to see what's going on with it later today, I'd read a number of people had issues with the adapter that goes into the motor. I'll start there, frustrating that it turns fine with no load.

I tried with the chicken at various points and it never seemed to make a difference.


----------



## Smokin Okie

I'm sure the answer to this question is somewhere in one of these Masterbuilt threads,  but anyway,  what is the size of the grill grates in the 1050 ?

I'm guessing the bottom grate is 36" wide but how deep ?


----------



## 912smoker

The 1050 bottom grate is 
 28 3/8" wide × 18" deep

Keith


----------



## Smokin Okie

912smoker said:


> The 1050 bottom grate is
> 28 3/8" wide × 18" deep
> 
> Keith



Thanks,  that kind of surprises me, Its not that much bigger than the 560,  that's 22 X 14 .    I'm thinking about maybe upgrading this winter.    But it would handle to racks of whole spares, while the 560 is not wide enough.  The meats would block all the air flow.


----------



## bill1

abcdefghii said:


> Anyone had problems with the rotisserie...


I assume your chicken is now done so you can trouble-shoot.  You say the motor with no load works fine, good!  How does the rotisserie move without a meat load and while disconnected from the motor...is there friction someplace?  (My sleeve on the opposite end of the motor would clog when not using the rotisserie and cause problems.  I re-drilled it out and now cap it from the inside when not in use so that this doesn't happen again.)  Finally, your meat needs to be balanced on the spit.  With the motor disconnected, it should turn freely under just finger-force.  If the meat is so off-balance it wants to swing down, you need to re-skewer to balance it up.


----------



## ross77

Well after 2 years and 6 months I finally have a major failure.  The knob on the controller no longer responds.  The buttons work but I can't change the temp.  Thankfully I can with the app.  I have the Home Depot 3 year extended warranty.  This may be the only time I've ever used an extended warranty.


----------



## 912smoker

Oh man glad you got the extended warranty!
 I will say that the new app has worked flawlessly....since I removed the old one.

Keith


----------



## Smokin Okie

If it was not under warranty, would be a good time to upgrade to Fireboard


----------



## negolien

ross77 said:


> Well after 2 years and 6 months I finally have a major failure.  The knob on the controller no longer responds.  The buttons work but I can't change the temp.  Thankfully I can with the app.  I have the Home Depot 3 year extended warranty.  This may be the only time I've ever used an extended warranty.


Did you run a cover and what kinda weather you have where you're at. right under the warranty too lol nice


----------



## clifish

Question for all gravity feed people.  Do you remove the unused charcoal out of the hopper in between cooks,  especially if you leave it outside uncovered?  I don't know how quickly moisture would invade the briquets.


----------



## 912smoker

I store mine under the carport and leave it loaded. I would definitely have a cover if I left it  in the elements.

Keith


----------



## mcokevin

clifish said:


> Question for all gravity feed people.  Do you remove the unused charcoal out of the hopper in between cooks,  especially if you leave it outside uncovered?  I don't know how quickly moisture would invade the briquets.


I do not unload the unused charcoal between cooks.  Sometimes it's just a few days between cooks, sometimes a couple of months.  I have never had a problem with moisture or re-lighting partially used charcoal.
I do cover it when not in use and the covered unit is also stored under a covered patio, but also in Central FL so I am at extremely high ambient humidity levels.


----------



## clifish

I don't cover any of cooking appliances here in NY with a soft cover.  the earwig bugs love to hide under it and I am not a fan of critters anywhere near where I cook.  If I pull he trigger,  I will probably get a bbq gazebo to cover this and the griddle.


----------



## 912smoker

Go for it Cliff!
Turns out some great food !

Keith


----------



## clifish

912smoker said:


> Go for it Cliff!
> Turns out some great food !
> 
> Keith


still deciding on which brand/size to get but it is the direction I am leaning too.


----------



## negolien

should be some hopping sales real soon


----------



## clifish

negolien said:


> should be some hopping sales real soon


I hope so,  now the best I can do is getting $100 of the cb980 if I sign on to get a lowes credit card.  If I can time it with a trip to visit my son and buy it in NH there will also be no sales tax  that would save another $60.  hopefully after the 4th they might want to move some?  The MB850 for $560 from Costco is a decent price but I don't want to cut myself off on size.  I like the width of the CB980 but MB1050 has more height.


----------



## Smokin Okie

clifish said:


> Question for all gravity feed people.  Do you remove the unused charcoal out of the hopper in between cooks,  especially if you leave it outside uncovered?  I don't know how quickly moisture would invade the briquets.



Yes, because I like to put wood chunks in the hopper and they burn up no matter where they're placed in the hopper.  I want to use fresh chunks.


----------



## clifish

Anyone with the MB 1050 how big is the main grate,  same question for anyone with the MB 800


----------



## 912smoker

1050 is 28 3/8" wide X 18"deep

Keith


----------



## clifish

912smoker said:


> 1050 is 28 3/8" wide X 18"deep
> 
> Keith


Thanks Keith,  How often do you fire up either MES now that you have the 1050?


----------



## 912smoker

I only use it as  a warmer now or for sides.
Use the 1050 several times a week !

Keith


----------



## clifish

Anyone do any mods to their masterbuilt,  like grease traps or heat shield cover?  LSS mods looks to have some very nice things to offer


----------



## clifish

I guess that is a no from you 

 negolien
 ?


----------



## negolien

clifish said:


> Anyone do any mods to their masterbuilt,  like grease traps or heat shield cover?  LSS mods looks to have some very nice things to offer


mods are for suckers or people just wanting to tweak stuff for fun imho. i did get full size shelves for my 560 and added some gaskets on the doors. other than that 3= years later only main door by pass /shrug runs like a champ. i do have issues with the new app but /shrug might just be me. it used to work just fine till they released a new version


----------



## clifish

negolien said:


> mods are for suckers or people just wanting to tweak stuff for fun imho. i did get full size shelves for my 560 and added some gaskets on the doors. other than that 3= years later only main door by pass /shrug runs like a champ. i do have issues with the new app but /shrug might just be me. it used to work just fine till they released a new version


Any mods I get will be for ease of keeping clean like the manifold shield and drip tray brackets,  If I go with the 800 I would want at least another full size grate.  The apps on both don't seem the greatest but I might not even use them if they create problems.


----------



## 912smoker

No mods for me. I do add a layer of foil between the hopper and the lid to keep the paint from bubbling and add a layer on top on the heat manifold for easy clean ups. 
I had issues with the new app until I uninstalled the old one and now works perfectly. I use a remote thermo the monitor cooks but have used it to adjust cooking temps . Love the 1050 and would buy another if this ever fails beyond repair!

Keith


----------



## BBQ Bird

clifish said:


> Any mods I get will be for ease of keeping clean like the manifold shield and drip tray brackets,  If I go with the 800 I would want at least another full size grate.  The apps on both don't seem the greatest but I might not even use them if they create problems.


I don't think you can put a 2nd full size grate in an 800.  The lid actually wraps around the sides of the cooking chamber, going deeper as it goes up.  This means that the side supports for the second and upper grates are only half as deep as the bottom grate.  I believe that it's the same for the 1050 (but I'm not positive), whereas the 560 lid is made up of less than the side walls, so the upper grates are as deep (or almost as deep) as the bottom grate.

This is my biggest complaint about the 800.  It seems like a bad design that limits the cooking space.  However, other than that I love mine, and since I'm almost always just cooking for 2, it hasn't affected me as much.


----------



## Smokin Okie

clifish said:


> Anyone do any mods to their masterbuilt,  like grease traps or heat shield cover?  LSS mods looks to have some very nice things to offer



I did that drip tray/manifold cover thing, so I could put a water/drip pan under the bottom grate.   I worry about grease fires and I always like to run a drip pan.

I also got a middle grate made from expanded metal, glad I did that one as I cook a lot on the middle grate.

I've been looking at that hopper cover thing that LSS makes, it might seal up the hopper better.

I also put a piece of expanded metal on firebricks inside the ash pan.  It elevates wood chunks and keeps them from burying in the ash.   They will also burn in open flame there, which I'm not sure is good for the walls of the firebox but it makes from some really nice thin blue smoke.


----------



## clifish

BBQ Bird said:


> I don't think you can put a 2nd full size grate in an 800.  The lid actually wraps around the sides of the cooking chamber, going deeper as it goes up.  This means that the side supports for the second and upper grates are only half as deep as the bottom grate.  I believe that it's the same for the 1050 (but I'm not positive), whereas the 560 lid is made up of less than the side walls, so the upper grates are as deep (or almost as deep) as the bottom grate.
> 
> This is my biggest complaint about the 800.  It seems like a bad design that limits the cooking space.  However, other than that I love mine, and since I'm almost always just cooking for 2, it hasn't affected me as much.


lss makes 2 - 24 x 14 grates that fit the 800 - Thanks for your reply


----------



## negolien

clifish said:


> lss makes 2 - 24 x 14 grates that fit the 800 - Thanks for your reply
> View attachment 636360


the one mod I am 100% good with. I got full size shelves for my 560 from joe victor and love em.


----------



## desertsubi

Heres to rolling the dice with the Masterbuilt QC gods...   just dropped cash on a MB 800.  They had 3 at the local wally world and all 3 boxes looked rather experienced.  Also made sure to purchase the warrenty as we all know how that goes.  

The only kick in the pants to all this, I cant bbq beef anymore due to Sjogrens Syndrome (just found out 2 years ago I had it).  but all the other meats are safe.  So time for me to get this thing put together, burn off some packaging oils, seasoned and used.


----------



## 912smoker

Excellent choice! I have the 1050 and love it.
Just let us know of you have any issues!

Keith


----------



## OldBeechDriver

The mod I like the best is the water pan mod. It sits over the hottest part of the burner and the moisture content is noticeably higher. Additionally, the mod for the drip pans is cool too, as it provides a piece of stainless that sits on top of the heat distributor thingy, so it’s easier to clean.
The only other thing i highly recommend is replacing the native switches with toggles. I’m very glad I did, as the only one I didn’t replace (on the cook top lid) failed in the middle of trying to seat a huge prime rib…

In any event, my favorite tool I actually made myself. It makes picking up the grates super easy, and your hands don’t get dirty.


----------



## desertsubi

Well she's together, but defiantly built on a Friday by someone who got paid on Thursday and drank a whole bunch the night before lol...   Firebox mounting holes were tapped by a 2 year old I had to re-tap them, may not even have been tapped at all now that I think about it.

Lots of dents and bends in some panels that I had to straighten out.  Its about what I expect from a box store unit though.  About the only thing I might call them on is the main lid, it got tweaked a bit in shipping no damage visually outside when closed, it was twisted a hair but corrected.  but it also had the corners were cracked up front on the inside.  

Other than that, I hope it turns on, lol, didnt get time tonight to try, it was way too hot outside and I was soaking wet from our humidity to even bother.  I went inside and stood in a cold shower for 20 minutes when I finished.   

On a good note, all the glued on advertising came off real clean. That made my day, Ive seen the few horror stories about that stuff and was dreading peeling it.

Ill burn all the PIO off tomorrow and season it, and get a quick cook on it.


----------



## clifish

Nice, Costco has the MB 800 for $100 off so $549...but I think I will regret getting it.  I am probably going to wait for a sale on the 1050 later in the summer.


----------



## desertsubi

clifish said:


> Nice, Costco has the MB 800 for $100 off so $549...but I think I will regret getting it.  I am probably going to wait for a sale on the 1050 later in the summer.


The Costco deal does not have the griddle portion of the 800 in it. Which is not a total loss of your just looking for a bit more cooking surface


----------



## clifish

desertsubi said:


> The Costco deal does not have the griddle portion of the 800 in it. Which is not a total loss of your just looking for a bit more cooking surface


correct,  I already have a blackstone.


----------



## BBQ Bird

clifish said:


> lss makes 2 - 24 x 14 grates that fit the 800 - Thanks for your reply
> View attachment 636360


That is a pic of a 560 with their grates in it.  The 2nd pic shows the grates in stalled in an 800:







You can see that only the back half of the rack is supported by the rails on the side of the cook chamber.  LSS says that it can support up to 30 lbs depending on weight distribution.  So basically, you would only use the back half of the rack for anything with any weight.  I guess they'd be good for jerky or abts.  I'd want to see them in person before putting anything heavier on the front side.

Again, I think this was a crappy design decision my MB.  I wish the sides went all the way to the front of the cook chamber like they do on the 560.  Other than that, I still love my 800.


----------



## desertsubi

BBQ Bird said:


> That is a pic of a 560 with their grates in it.  The 2nd pic shows the grates in stalled in an 800:
> View attachment 636553
> 
> 
> You can see that only the back half of the rack is supported by the rails on the side of the cook chamber.  LSS says that it can support up to 30 lbs depending on weight distribution.  So basically, you would only use the back half of the rack for anything with any weight.  I guess they'd be good for jerky or abts.  I'd want to see them in person before putting anything heavier on the front side.
> 
> Again, I think this was a crappy design decision my MB.  I wish the sides went all the way to the front of the cook chamber like they do on the 560.  Other than that, I still love my 800.



what about adding some Stainless dowels downward to the bottom grate?  just for support legs that would make it so it can support more than just light items out that far.


----------



## BBQ Bird

desertsubi said:


> what about adding some Stainless dowels downward to the bottom grate?  just for support legs that would make it so it can support more than just light items out that far.


That could work, but seems like it would be annoying extra work around.  If you had two full size racks, the support dowels for the upper rack would have to rest on the middle rack, and the middle rack would have to rest on the bottom rack.  

I could see myself accidentally knocking them out of place when rotating food in a full smoker and possibly spilling the food off the rack.


----------



## negolien

Yeah that design sucks i agree. I would never give up my full  shelves


----------



## Bigheaded

desertsubi said:


> The Costco deal does not have the griddle portion of the 800 in it. Which is not a total loss of your just looking for a bit more cooking surface



Buying this + the griddle + griddle manifold would still be a decent amount cheaper than buying the 800 that comes with them. So it's a good deal either way.


----------



## SmokingCoals

What’s a good charcoal to use in the 800 when cooking low & slow? I would prefer a light smoke flavor rather than a heavy coal flavor. I’ve tried Kingsford Professional (not bad but filled the yard with smoke), Jealous Devil hardwood lump (much more civilized but didn’t last long), and B&B char logs (seemingly last forever but imparted a heavy coal flavor to my tri-tip).


----------



## 912smoker

I like the char logs due the extended burn time and clean burn in the 1050 but also use Royal Oak and B&B lump. I always add wood chunks so not sure about the pure charcoal flavor.

 And welcome to SMF from SE Ga! Stop by roll call and introduce yourself when you can.

Keith


----------



## BBQ Bird

I also used wood chunks mixed in with the charcoal and added to the ash bin, so I don't think I could tell how much charcoal smoke vs wood smoke is affecting the flavor in the food.

That being said, in my 800, I recently did a couple of cooks using the Kingsford briquettes that have apple wood infused in them and they produced the thinnest (cleanest?) smoke I've seen.  I used apple chunks a long with it and the apple smoke flavor was great.

For me, I've had good results using Kingsford professional and B&B briquettes.  I had a bad experience with Royal Oak briquettes producing dirty smoke, but maybe I had a bad batch, as others seem to like them.

What I have found is that with all charcoal,  I let it come up to temp and then run for at least 30 min to an hour before adding the meat.  It seems that the fire dials in after a while and then smoke gets cleaner.


----------



## negolien

I mostly use briquettes either safeway brand or kingsford fruit wood and fruitwood chunks


----------



## mcokevin

I typically use Kingsford competition briquettes with a hickory split vertically inside my charcoal chute.  If I'm doing something more delicate than pork or beef I'll use apple chunks in the chute instead of the hickory split.  I don't care for stuff in the ash bin - I tried that at first and wasn't getting enough smoke on the meat.  Definitely possible I was just doing it wrong though!


----------



## 912smoker

I still haven't tried the splits !
That's a must do in the next few weeks for sure!  There's a comp coming up in Sept and I need to give it a go.

Keith


----------



## mcokevin

912smoker said:


> I still haven't tried the splits !
> That's a must do in the next few weeks for sure!  There's a comp coming up in Sept and I need to give it a go.
> 
> Keith


Honestly I don't think I'll ever go back.  What I love about the split is it's consistent TBS all the way through.  With chunks in the hopper there could easily be periods where you aren't rolling wood smoke, only charcoal.  And if you have a period early in the cook where you aren't rolling wood smoke I think that could be enough impact the results.


----------



## 912smoker

I agree and remember you talking about the results and consistent smoke. We were very fortunate last time but this is a KCBS and have to up my game to have decent showing. 
Any fuel on the bottom first or just a split down wrapped in coals ?

Keith


----------



## Smokin Okie

I take a 1/4 split and split it again. 

But what I've found is the fire travels up the wood faster than the charcoal  drops.     Example, at the end of a cook, the split will be completely burnt up, but the charcoal around it has not been lit.

The wood burns easier than the charcoal.  It burns at a faster rate.


----------



## 912smoker

So I'll need to reload on a brisket cook then right ? I'll need to experiment and record my times and temps .

Keith


----------



## Smokin Okie

I would stack split on top of split,  which is not that hard to do.   Run it all the way to the top.

I put wood in the hopper and in the FB, where I have to add wood about every 20 to 30 minutes.   I've got a grate in the FB pan that gets the chunks up out of the bottom with the ash.   And they burn easily there,  in fact,  there's been times I open the FB door and the chunks are in flame.


----------



## 912smoker

Smokin Okie said:


> I would stack split on top of split,  which is not that hard to do.   Run it all the way to the top.
> 
> I put wood in the hopper and in the FB, where I have to add wood about every 20 to 30 minutes.   I've got a grate in the FB pan that gets the chunks up out of the bottom with the ash.   And they burn easily there,  in fact,  there's been times I open the FB door and the chunks are in flame.


Sounds like a good plan. I'll give it a shot asap  and thanks for the tips guys!

Keith


----------



## SmokingCoals

Thanks for the suggestions on charcoal. I think I’ll try the char logs again but burn them off at 400 degrees for 30 minutes before I lower the temp to 225 for smoking.

I bought a 15.5 lb pork shoulder butt at Costco. I’d like to cook it for pulled pork. Any advice you can give me? I’m worried it may take 20 hours to cook!


----------



## DougE

SmokingCoals said:


> I bought a 15.5 lb pork shoulder butt at Costco. I’d like to cook it for pulled pork. Any advice you can give me? I’m worried it may take 20 hours to cook!


You sure it's not a 2 pack?


----------



## SmokingCoals

It’s hard to tell without opening it. I could always cut it in half. :)





						Costco Same-Day Delivery
					






					sameday.costco.com


----------



## jaxgatorz

SmokingCoals said:


> It’s hard to tell without opening it. I could always cut it in half. :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Costco Same-Day Delivery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameday.costco.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 638871


It's 2 butts.. enjoy


----------



## pineywoods

As Mike said that's two butts in the same package good luck with your cook and be sure to post some pictures


----------



## Smokin Okie

Two questions for gravity feed owners .........

Do you repack the hopper for every cook ?

Do you smoke on the bottom or middle grate ( considering both grates aren't needed ) ?

Me, I put wood chunks in the hopper.  I've found no matter what level they're placed in the hopper, they burn up.   So I repack before every cook.

And I'm torn on which grate to use.  I put a drip pan under the bottom grate, its the size of an aluminum half pan, about 9 X 13.  It does impact air flow a bit and cooking temps on the bottom grate.  But I've also found there's a diff between set cooking temp and actual temps on the middle grate.

I'd also like to say, I don't begrudge the site owners here for monetizing the site with popup ads, got no problem with people making money, but dang,  they're making it hard to read and especially to post.  I've had to fight the one at the bottom for this entire post.   At some point, you're driving off traffic with too many popups.


----------



## mcokevin

Smokin Okie said:


> Two questions for gravity feed owners .........
> 
> Do you repack the hopper for every cook ?
> 
> Do you smoke on the bottom or middle grate ( considering both grates aren't needed ) ?



1) Depends on the cook for me.  I repack after every long smoke, but not after every time I light it for burgers or a quick grilling cook.
2) Middle, unless I'm running full.


----------



## BBQ Bird

Smokin Okie said:


> Two questions for gravity feed owners .........
> 
> Do you repack the hopper for every cook ?
> 
> Do you smoke on the bottom or middle grate ( considering both grates aren't needed ) ?
> 
> Me, I put wood chunks in the hopper.  I've found no matter what level they're placed in the hopper, they burn up.   So I repack before every cook.
> 
> And I'm torn on which grate to use.  I put a drip pan under the bottom grate, its the size of an aluminum half pan, about 9 X 13.  It does impact air flow a bit and cooking temps on the bottom grate.  But I've also found there's a diff between set cooking temp and actual temps on the middle grate.
> 
> I'd also like to say, I don't begrudge the site owners here for monetizing the site with popup ads, got no problem with people making money, but dang,  they're making it hard to read and especially to post.  I've had to fight the one at the bottom for this entire post.   At some point, you're driving off traffic with too many popups.


By repack, do you mean empty the hopper and refill, or just refill to the top every time?  I usually don't empty the hopper.  I just add new briquettes and chunks on top of what's in there. 

I most use the middle grate with a pan underneath it to catch drippings.  I get the most consistent temps in that spot.


----------



## negolien

mcokevin said:


> 1) Depends on the cook for me.  I repack after every long smoke, but not after every time I light it for burgers or a quick grilling cook.
> 2) Middle, unless I'm running full.


what he said


----------



## Smokin Okie

BBQ Bird said:


> By repack, do you mean empty the hopper and refill, or just refill to the top every time?  I usually don't empty the hopper.  I just add new briquettes and chunks on top of what's in there.
> 
> I most use the middle grate with a pan underneath it to catch drippings.  I get the most consistent temps in that spot.



Repack = empty completely and start new.

I can fill the hopper with coals / chunk / coals / chunk all the way to the top.  And at the end of the cook all the chunks are burnt, all the way to the top.   But the coals are not lit.   Evidently, it gets hot enough to burn the chunk but not hot enough to light the coals. 

So I empty it completely and start fresh, or else I won't have any wood chunk smoke at the start of the cook.   Especially,  since it takes a while for coals to fall down into the ash pan and get those chunks smoking. 

I just bought a mod from LSS that looks like it will make emptying the hopper easier and less of a mess.   I possibly could've made something to accomplish this, but I was placing an order with LSS and threw it in .    I'm taking out the charcoal grate now and letting the coals drop into an empty ash pan and that works if there's not too many in there.  It still involves getting the shop vac to get all the pieces and dust.

https://www.lss-mods.com/product_details.phtml/hopper_dropper


----------



## Smokin Okie

What do y'all consider a long cook ?

Greater than 3 hours ?


----------



## mcokevin

Smokin Okie said:


> What do y'all consider a long cook ?
> 
> Greater than 3 hours ?


Asking the tough questions...!

Now that I think about it more I actually do it more based on how important the smoked element is.  If I am doing something that needs wood smoke I will repack at least enough to make sure I'm rolling smoke.  If I am just grilling, smoke is nice to have but not a necessity.  I think in practice I just said "long cook" because ribs are about the shortest thing I smoke at 5-6hrs.


----------



## BBQ Bird

Smokin Okie said:


> Repack = empty completely and start new.
> 
> I can fill the hopper with coals / chunk / coals / chunk all the way to the top.  And at the end of the cook all the chunks are burnt, all the way to the top.   But the coals are not lit.   Evidently, it gets hot enough to burn the chunk but not hot enough to light the coals.
> 
> So I empty it completely and start fresh, or else I won't have any wood chunk smoke at the start of the cook.   Especially,  since it takes a while for coals to fall down into the ash pan and get those chunks smoking.
> 
> I just bought a mod from LSS that looks like it will make emptying the hopper easier and less of a mess.   I possibly could've made something to accomplish this, but I was placing an order with LSS and threw it in .    I'm taking out the charcoal grate now and letting the coals drop into an empty ash pan and that works if there's not too many in there.  It still involves getting the shop vac to get all the pieces and dust.
> 
> https://www.lss-mods.com/product_details.phtml/hopper_dropper


Interesting.  I'm fairly certain that chunks in my hopper haven't burned up when packed high enough in the the hopper that they don't get used in a cook.  However, I've been pretty good about adding the correct amount of charcoal lately, so I don't have a lot leftover. 

I thought that the design is such that the air flow creates an oxygen deficit above the burn box and prevents any combustion up the stack.


----------



## Smokin Okie

BBQ Bird said:


> Interesting.  I'm fairly certain that chunks in my hopper haven't burned up when packed high enough in the the hopper that they don't get used in a cook.  However, I've been pretty good about adding the correct amount of charcoal lately, so I don't have a lot leftover.
> 
> I thought that the design is such that the air flow creates an oxygen deficit above the burn box and prevents any combustion up the stack.


Many times I've emptied the hopper after a cook and I've yet to find a chunk not turned into charcoal.

Also, get a split, split it again and then stand it vertically in the hopper and put another split on top of it.   Both splits will be charcoal.


----------



## Smokin Okie

BBQ Bird said:


> Interesting.  I'm fairly certain that chunks in my hopper haven't burned up when packed high enough in the the hopper that they don't get used in a cook.  However, I've been pretty good about adding the correct amount of charcoal lately, so I don't have a lot leftover.
> 
> I thought that the design is such that the air flow creates an oxygen deficit above the burn box and prevents any combustion up the stack.



Well, as I speak about burnt out chunks in the hopper, I open up the hopper today to start a cook and there in the top of the charcoal is a chunk that's not just a piece of charcoal.   Its burnt but its not completely burnt up.   This was a bit more than halfway up the hopper .


----------



## Bigheaded

LSS has a ash bucket grate, A YTer I watch (Gallery Backyard BBQ) opened the hopper and puts it on top of the and sears steaks directly.  This seems like a really good way to get extra char on a steak.  I'm thinking the answer's no, but would there be any potential risk to doing this?


----------



## 912smoker

Bigheaded said:


> LSS has a ash bucket grate, A YTer I watch (Gallery Backyard BBQ) opened the hopper and puts it on top of the and sears steaks directly.  This seems like a really good way to get extra char on a steak.  I'm thinking the answer's no, but would there be any potential risk to doing this?


Yeah I saw that and looks like a great to start a massive fire with the grease dripping directly into the fire and  coals. I've never had a problem getting a good sear at 600°. Never needed to hit the.max of 700.
But that's just my $0.02.

Keith


----------



## Smokin Okie

If I understand that correctly, that seems to be totally unnecessary.

I don't use my MB560 for a grill.  I prefer my Kettles, both 22 and 26.   It may just me having a cautious nature, but I think a lot of problems with MB GF's come from running the temp way up to grill.

And I don't like grilling with indirect heat.    I like my Kettle with a safe zone, so I can move meats from the heat to off.

Also when I've reverse seared with the MB, I get grease flame ups when I crank up the heat.  Just me, I don't like searing with grease fires.

I love my MB560 as a smoker, its a rib cooking machine,  but not as a grill.


----------



## mcokevin

912smoker said:


> Yeah I saw that and looks like a great to start a massive fire with the grease dripping directly into the fire and  coals. I've never had a problem getting a good sear at 600°. Never needed to hit the.max of 700.
> But that's just my $0.02.
> 
> Keith


I'm with Keith on this.  I reverse sear fairly regularly with my 1050 and I haven't gone above 550-600, and it sears plenty well for me.  

Here's a steak seared somewhere in that range:


----------



## 912smoker

Yep works great !








Keith


----------



## fxsales1959

bregent said:


> Sorry if this has been posted already. This looks like a good idea, and inexpensive way to get into gravity feed if it works as well as advertised.
> 
> https://www.masterbuilt.com/collections/smokers/products/gravity-series™-560-digital-charcoal-grill-smoker
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have one already?



MY MB 560 was a game changer for me. I have 5 appliances on my patio including Kamado, offset reverse flow and MB electgric. I got a 560 on sle at HD and have never looked back. I don't trust the temp setting, so i use an inkbird termometer at grate level to adjust the temp to my liking. Typicslly the chamber seems to be about 25 degrees below temp setting.  IMHO


----------



## Smokin Okie

fxsales1959 said:


> MY MB 560 was a game changer for me. I have 5 appliances on my patio including Kamado, offset reverse flow and MB electgric. I got a 560 on sle at HD and have never looked back. I don't trust the temp setting, so i use an inkbird termometer at grate level to adjust the temp to my liking. Typicslly the chamber seems to be about 25 degrees below temp setting.  IMHO



The temp setting vrs cook chamber temp gets tricky.   I run a Thermoworks Signals probe to the middle grate and it runs 15 to 20 degree cooler than the bottom grate.    I put it on the bottom grate and sometimes it agrees with the MB controller and sometimes not. 

There's variables.  I put a drip pan under the bottom grate , its a 9 X 13 broiler pan  .    It sets right on top of the manifold and being a little wider than the manifold,  it changes the air flow in the cook chamber.  And I put some water in it , which is gonna alter the temp some on the bottom grate.

I haven't come to any conclusions about how the drip pan alters the cooking temps on the bottom and the middle grates.  It does eliminate radiant heat from the manifold.   I'm not sure it impacts the middle grate any at all.

I also think wind can temporarily change the cook chamber temps.  I try to set the smoker so wind does not blow directly into the exhaust.   But some times that's hard to do when there's swirling gusts on the patio.


----------



## clifish

I am just going to add onto this thread instead of starting a new one,  What is the opinion on the Chargriller 980 vs the MB gravity (not size) but the build, use/wifi or any other aspect?


----------



## bill1

clifish said:


> I am just going to add onto this thread instead of starting a new one,  What is the opinion on the Chargriller 980 vs the MB gravity (not size) but the build, use/wifi or any other aspect?


I'd be curious if anyone knows the sales data on this too.  i shop HD more than Lowes so my estimate is probably biased, but I think the fact that MB has a unit under the $500 price point is a huge tipping point in their favor.  (I'd think that's somewhat of a "Petty Cash" tripwire in a lot of home finances.)
Then again the red CG looks better.


----------



## clifish

bill1 said:


> I'd be curious if anyone knows the sales data on this too.  i shop HD more than Lowes so my estimate is probably biased, but I think the fact that MB has a unit under the $500 price point is a huge tipping point in their favor.  (I'd think that's somewhat of a "Petty Cash" tripwire in a lot of home finances.)
> Then again the red CG looks better.


yeah well here on the coast the CG is lowes only so it is blue.  The comparable size MB is the 1050 and msrp is over a grand.


----------



## mcokevin

clifish said:


> I am just going to add onto this thread instead of starting a new one,  What is the opinion on the Chargriller 980 vs the MB gravity (not size) but the build, use/wifi or any other aspect?


I think you might struggle to get real side by side reviews, simply because everyday users that purchase either a MB or CG gravity are not going to purchase both - they will purchase one or the other.  So you'll get reviews from MB owners and reviews from CG owners, but unlikely reviews from people who own both.  

And I know there are a few youtube videos out there of guys doing side by side comparisons, but I'm skeptical that they have put enough hours in on those cookers to really give a thorough comparison of quality, etc..


----------



## clifish

mcokevin said:


> I think you might struggle to get real side by side reviews, simply because everyday users that purchase either a MB or CG gravity are not going to purchase both - they will purchase one or the other.  So you'll get reviews from MB owners and reviews from CG owners, but unlikely reviews from people who own both.
> 
> And I know there are a few youtube videos out there of guys doing side by side comparisons, but I'm skeptical that they have put enough hours in on those cookers to really give a thorough comparison of quality, etc..


yeah I figured that,  was hoping someone with a 980 would chime in.  I have watched all the videos  but like you said they have barely cooked on them.


----------



## negolien

clifish said:


> yeah well here on the coast the CG is lowes only so it is blue.  The comparable size MB is the 1050 and msrp is over a grand.


people get 1050's all the time for liker 400 bucks just sayin


----------



## Bigheaded

Tommy from Gallery Backyard BBQ on Youtube has I think all 3 Gravity's and the Chargriller and has made bunches of videos. IMHO he's one of the most experienced people around when it comes to gravity fed smokers.  And he pretty much answers every single question asked to him.  It's absolutly crazy how active he is with the people who watch his videos and leave comment.  He'd be able to answer just about any question anyone here had I bet.


----------



## Smokin Okie

negolien said:


> people get 1050's all the time for liker 400 bucks just sayin



If I could find one at the price, I would jump at the chance to upgrade from my 560


----------



## clifish

negolien said:


> people get 1050's all the time for liker 400 bucks just sayin


I could not get to NJ in time for one that was $500...I am still looking.  I am eyeing a 980 asking $400 but I know the app sucks.  Would like that for $300 or so.  I am in no rush and I think when summer is ending I might see a few.  I do think I would enjoy a gravity feed smoke profile over a pellet.


----------



## mcokevin

clifish said:


> I could not get to NJ in time for one that was $500...I am still looking.  I am eyeing a 980 asking $400 but I know the app sucks.  Would like that for $300 or so.  I am in no rush and I think when summer is ending I might see a few.  I do think I would enjoy a gravity feed smoke profile over a pellet.


FWIW I think the app features are almost entirely useless.  I am never running a charcoal smoker from across town, and for the one or two times I adjust my set temp during a smoke I can get up and walk outside lol.  

I almost never use the MB app.  But maybe that's just me.


----------



## clifish

mcokevin said:


> FWIW I think the app features are almost entirely useless.  I am never running a charcoal smoker from across town, and for the one or two times I adjust my set temp during a smoke I can get up and walk outside lol.
> 
> I almost never use the MB app.  But maybe that's just me.


honestly I probably won't


----------



## Smokin Okie

mcokevin said:


> FWIW I think the app features are almost entirely useless.  I am never running a charcoal smoker from across town, and for the one or two times I adjust my set temp during a smoke I can get up and walk outside lol.
> 
> I almost never use the MB app.  But maybe that's just me.



Me too.  

I'm not about to leave this smoker unattended.   And I can get up and walk out on the patio to adjust the temp, if I rarely need to.

I use Thermoworks Signals to monitor the cooking temp and IT of meats, so I really don't need the app.

And I'm adding wood to the firebox fairly often.    Ain't no app that can do that for me.


----------



## fxsales1959

clifish said:


> I am just going to add onto this thread instead of starting a new one,  What is the opinion on the Chargriller 980 vs the MB gravity (not size) but the build, use/wifi or any other aspect?


I'vb never installed the app. I runn inkbird app when cooking.  Went to HDyesterday to buy jeep hrdware and saw they had the 1050 in stock...$897.   wowsers.  i was so lucky to get my 560 assembled on closeout for $300.


----------



## clifish

fxsales1959 said:


> I'vb never installed the app. I runn inkbird app when cooking.  Went to HDyesterday to buy jeep hrdware and saw they had the 1050 in stock...$897.   wowsers.  i was so lucky to get my 560 assembled on closeout for $300.


yeah,  hoping they drop that at the end of the summer.  Best I saw new was Costco on the 800.  They had the version without the griddle for $497 for a while.


----------



## 912smoker

I'm sure they will. 
I've seen the 1050 at a wholesale/resale store for $499.00 !

Keith


----------



## MJB05615

912smoker said:


> I'm sure they will.
> I've seen the 1050 at a wholesale/resale store for $499.00 !
> 
> Keith


My neighbor claims he got one recently, I forget where, a 1050 for $299.00.  I don't know him well enough to tell if he's true or not.  But that's one hell of a deal if it was real.


----------



## clifish

912smoker said:


> I'm sure they will.
> I've seen the 1050 at a wholesale/resale store for $499.00 !
> 
> Keith





912smoker said:


> I'm sure they will.
> I've seen the 1050 at a wholesale/resale store for $499.00 !
> 
> Keith


I would pay either of those prices new if I could find it...as of now Costco only sells the 800 online.  Lowes has the lock on the CG 980 as an exclusive around here.  I think Menards has the exclusive on the red ones out west.


----------



## 912smoker

Yes sir that's a steal !
These are at a place that I believe buys the pallets of returns. They have several 1050 models assembled and new for that price. 
And would probably negotiate to move a couple. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Keith


----------



## clifish

912smoker said:


> Yes sir that's a steal !
> These are at a place that I believe buys the pallets of returns. They have several 1050 models assembled and new for that price.
> And would probably negotiate to move a couple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 640587
> 
> 
> Keith


I am sure they are not in NY or they would have to have "Fallen off the truck" ...lol


----------



## Smokin Okie

I check in with Brickseek on a weekly basis,  this is how I got my 560 for $250 and I just missed getting one for $150 from a nearby WalMart

https://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker/?sku=709714978


----------



## 912smoker

Smokin Okie said:


> I check in with Brickseek on a weekly basis,  this is how I got my 560 for $250 and I just missed getting one for $150 from a nearby WalMart
> 
> https://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker/?sku=709714978


It says my WM has them for $462. But out of stock  

Keith


----------



## clifish

912smoker said:


> It says my WM has them for $462. But out of stock
> 
> Keith


Nope still $799 here


----------



## Smokin Okie

912smoker said:


> It says my WM has them for $462. But out of stock
> 
> Keith



That was the price of the last one they sold.   And that could've been two years ago.


----------



## bill1

My Home Depot has the MB1050 for $900 which supports the local brick&mortar store.  (The current Amazon price is $800 new and $700 refurb.) 
If anyone really wants a red CG 980, you can get them from Lowes.com for the same price as blue, and even with free shipping, at least to NorCal:  


			https://www.lowes.com/pd/Char-Griller-Gravity-Fed-980-Charcoal-Grill-38-in-W-Red-Barrel-Charcoal-Grill/5013507587


----------



## Smokin Okie

I was just at Academy looking for some B&B Competition Oak briquettes, which they don't have.   And they had a 1050 for $750 .


----------



## Bigheaded

YMMV on the damn deals, I live in So Cal and as soon as I saw somebody got a n 800 for I think $249, I spent the next 2 months looking at the deal site. I never saw any deal I could get on anything Masterbuilt.  While I would have loved to have found an 800 or 1050 for some crazy $300'ish price, I'm still totally happy with the $499 I spent on my 560.  Next on my list is maybe getting a CG AutoKomodo, looks pretty sweet for the price.


----------



## negolien

The app has ALWAYS had issues though mine didn't have issues till this last update now it's useless. no big though I got inkbird and thremo probes I use for it and grill temps with alerts oh and btw from a fb group I follow    he's seeing 800s for $350 not sure where he is though


----------



## Smokin Okie

If your watching the new show,  BBQ USA on Food Network, in episode 3 when they're at the comp in Texas,  at the 10:50 mark there's a guy lighting his 1050 with a propane torch.  First time I've seen anyone use a Masterbuilt GF in a comp.

I use the Discovery + app to watch.  Get a new episode every Monday.


----------



## 912smoker

negolien said:


> The app has ALWAYS had issues though mine didn't have issues till this last update now it's useless. no big though I got inkbird and thremo probes I use for it and grill temps with alerts oh and btw from a fb group I follow    he's seeing 800s for $350 not sure where he is though


I only use the app to monitor and adjust temps but like the new updated app.......especially since I figured out that I had to delete the old one for it to work . 

Keith


----------



## 912smoker

Smokin Okie said:


> If your watching the new show,  BBQ USA on Food Network, in episode 3 when they're at the comp in Texas,  at the 10:50 mark there's a guy lighting his 1050 with a propane torch.  First time I've seen anyone use a Masterbuilt GF in a comp.
> 
> I use the Discovery + app to watch.  Get a new episode every Monday.


I enjoy the show and noticed that too !
We competed in a GBA comp in May and will admit I was a little  intimidated using the 1050 against the Langs and mobile cook shacks.

Keith


----------



## Smokin Okie

912smoker said:


> I enjoy the show and noticed that too !
> We competed in a GBA comp in May and will admit I was a little  intimidated using the 1050 against the Langs and mobile cook shacks.
> 
> Keith



the second episode was in Georgia.  And almost every competitor had a GF, but they were more like the Stumps.  Or even the Old Country. 

I keep thinking I'd like to have an Old Country GF.


----------



## 912smoker

Yeah 1 of the teams featured is from here but didn't get a call. 
I'm very much interested in the GF  myself. Looks like the best of both worlds ! The OC has received good reviews from what I've seen but man  the Stumps and Myron Mixon look sweet ! Also considering building a drum or 2.

Keith


----------



## clifish

912smoker said:


> Yeah 1 of the teams featured is from here but didn't get a call.
> I'm very much interested in the GF  myself. Looks like the best of both worlds ! The OC has received good reviews from what I've seen but man  the Stumps and Myron Mixon look sweet ! Also considering building a drum or 2.
> 
> Keith


2-4K gets you a used stumps or myron mixon on Facebook mkt near me,  there are 2 huge beautiful Deep south ones for 6K


----------



## 912smoker

Wow Cliff those are beauties for sure!

I'll be using the MBGF again next month at our 1st KCBS comp but definitely looking around .

Keith


----------



## clifish

912smoker said:


> Wow Cliff those are beauties for sure!
> 
> I'll be using the MBGF again next month at our 1st KCBS comp but definitely looking around .
> 
> Keith


yeah I need to land a MB or 980 before I step up to that...lol


----------



## Smokin Okie

I was looking at an Assassin 17 or a Southern Q Limo Jr,  but still priced way over what I should be spending.   I'll be happy if I can find a 1050 on sale.


----------



## 912smoker

clifish said:


> yeah I need to land a MB or 980 before I step up to that...lol


We had great success and surprisingly won GC so having a hard time convincing the wife=CFO that we need a new/better cooker

Keith


----------



## 912smoker

Smokin Okie said:


> I was looking at an Assassin 17 or a Southern Q Limo Jr,  but still priced way over what I should be spending.   I'll be happy if I can find a 1050 on sale.


Same here okie I feel your pain.

Keith


----------



## fxsales1959

Smokin Okie said:


> If your watching the new show,  BBQ USA on Food Network, in episode 3 when they're at the comp in Texas,  at the 10:50 mark there's a guy lighting his 1050 with a propane torch.  First time I've seen anyone use a Masterbuilt GF in a comp.
> 
> I use the Discovery + app to watch.  Get a new episode every Monday.


We always watch. surprised i missed that. now I've got to track it down. episode 3 is being replayed today at 3pm EST on food network this afternoon.


----------



## beech350guy

Question for the hive-mind: My flying club has asked me to do the meat for an event we are having in September. 125lbs of brisket is the current plan. If they are big, it will 8 briskets. 

Anyone ever done that many briskets at one time? Ive got a Gravity 1050, and I will be borrowing a 560. I’ve also got a Pit-Boss vertical pellet. 

I’m thinking with the shelf setup, I can probably get 4 in the 1050? Anyone ever tried a brisket on the top rack? I’m thinking I might have to fire it up just to measure thee temp difference from top to bottom?


----------

